# Every bike you've ever owned list...



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Every bike I’ve owned, funny how I can remember these better than I can my ex-girlfriends…

1.	Schwinn Banana seat coaster brake (my first singlespeed!)
2.	Schwinn 10 speed that could shift while coasting
3.	Panasonic RX-4000 (car ran into me)
4.	Performance Superbe Pro (bought with car accident insurance money)
5.	Cannondale Road bike (bought from some Ironman guy our shop sponsored)
6.	Miyata with old Shimano 600
7.	Tommasini Super Prestige (wrecked into a signpost at 35 mph)
8.	Marushi mountain bike with 6 speed Deore XT.
9.	Fat Chance Wicked
10.	Redline 24” cruiser
11.	Trek 930 with Funk Big fork

............Long break with no bikes when I smoked cigs and ate too much junk food....................

12.	Raleigh M-400 (got me back into riding, thank you! )
13.	Tommasini Prestige (too small)
14.	Marin Mount Vision (I hated full suspension so much that it started me on singlespeed, converted the Raleigh M-400)
15.	Surly 1x1
16.	Phobia Anxiety fixed gear mountain bike (bad name for a fixed gear mtb)
17.	Raleigh Technium townie singlespeed with wicked witch of the west handlebars(still have)
18.	Oschner fixed gear road bike
19.	Tomasso fixed gear road bike
20.	Mountain Cycles Zen (still hated full suspension, why did I build this bike?)
21.	Surly Karate Monkey 29er singlespeed (still have)
22.	Bianchi CUSS singlespeed
23.	Specialized Stumpjumper singlespeed
24.	Indigo Cycles road fixie (still have)
25.	Indigo Cycles 29er singlespeed (still have)
26. Matt Chester Indie Rock Cross Bike (still have)


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't remember my childhood bikes but in the last 5 years:

01 Trek 4300
98 Trek Y-33 carbon
93 Diamond Back Apex steelframe (still have)
04 Jamis XLT 2.0
03 Specialized Big Hit (still have)
04 Haro X2 (still have)
06 Jamis Komodo (still have)
06 Kona Coiler Deelux (still have)
07 Santa Cruz Heckler (on order)


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmmm... Let's see-

Kona Cinder Cone 
Kona Kula
Kona Dawg
Kona Jake the Snake
K2 Razorback
Titus Loco-Moto
Titus Racer-X
Intense Tracer
Ionic hardtail
Cannondale Jeckyll
Cannondale F1000
Trek 8000
Specialized FSR
Yeti 575
Yeti ASR

And there are definitely a few I forgot.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

tricycle(fixed)
schwinn banana seat bike
ten speed commuter,can't remember brand
muray pos bike
pacific mountain bike
raleigh m-80
gt I-drive
jamis exhile converted SS
GT I-drive
bianchi cross(now fixed)
merlin xlm converted ss
lemond zurich road
specialized hardrock
edge cycles Icarus full suspension
Eddie Mercxx road
schwinn 1960 cruiser
edge cycles 29er SS
turner flux
turner six pack
turner RFX
Raleigh flat bar road tandem(great for spending time with sweetie!)
Edge cycles 29er hardtail


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

197? - Schwinn fixie with tiny wheels and solid tires
1979 - Huffy 20"

MTB
1990 - Lotus Viking
1993 - Bridgestone MB-2
1995 - Specialized S-Works M2
1996 - WTB Phoenix
1997 - WTB Ti Phoenix
1998 - Ellsworth Specialist
2005 - Specialized S-Works Epic
2005 - Specialized Enduro Pro

Trials
1994 - Crestone Peak Mod
1998 - Megamo Pro Mod
1999 - Curtlo Custom Stock (broken in a month...boooooo)
1999 - Megamo Pro Stock
1999 - Crescent Ilions Stock
2001 - Echo ES-4 Stock
2002 - Echo Pure Stock
2003 - Coustellier Stock

1996 - Rigor Mortis BMX

Road
1995 - Schwinn Paramount
1997 - Bridgestone RB-1
2006 - Pegoretti Fina Estampa


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*I'll go...*

Probably had a trike first but don't remember it...

1-?? Numerous Ross BMX bikes (most of which broke)
2. Trek 420 roadie
3. ~1989 or 1990 Specialized Rockhopper
4. 1993 GT Karakoram
6. Schwinn 564 roadie (bought used, too big)
7. 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper
8. Mongoose CrossRoads built like a 'cross bike
9. 2002 Surly Cross Check (the green Reynolds 631 version)
10. 1997 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (bought used, the last of the steel ones, still have the frame)
11. Azonic DS-1 built as a XC single speed (Still have frame)
12. GT ZR1.0 roadie
13. Vail Cycle Works Mega One SS
14. 2004 Specialized Allez Cro-Mo roadie (still have)
15. 2004 Klein Palomino
16. Used 2002 Fisher Mt. Tam 29er (still have)
17. 2005 Karate Monkey rigid SS (still have)
18. 2006 prototype Fisher Race Day Supercaliber 29er (not mine and will probably have to give it back some day)
19. Used, really old Kent road frame that was my fixie commuter. It broke.
20. Used, really old Takara road frame that is my fixie coimmuter.
21. Had a Soul Cycles Houligan SS frame that I got in a trade for the Surly Cross Check. Never rode it, sold it to a close friend shortly after the trade.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

*Not even possible.*

mtbr doesn't have enough server space for my list.
I would guess well over 100 different bikes.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

hmm. I'll probably forget some...It all started at 14 yrs old

Schwinn Highlander (Broken) 
Schiwnn Highlander #2 (also Broken)
Bauer Chequamegon (broken)
Cannondale SM2000 (broke after I sold it)
Cannondale FS2000 (the first one w/a headshock, also broken)
Cannondale M1000
Cannondale M800, (both owned concurrently, both..wait for it...Broken!)
Bontrager Race ~ had it a long time, but it too broke
Gitane 'Cross bike ~ "french for peice of sh!t"
Specailized Stumpjumper FS ~ was my first SS
Bontrager Race ~ replacement for the other one
Surly Cross Check ~ first gen. Wish I never sold it...
Gunnar Rockhound
Bridgestone MB-2
Trek 420 or somthing ss/fixie commuter/winter bike (still have it)
Nameless road bike
WTB Phoenix
Hunter 29"
Kelly CX (still have it)
Diamond Back Overdrive
Haro Mary SS (still have it)

and lots to come. A few on the short horizon.

Edit: Dear god, how can I forget a few favorites of mine?
Kona Hot SS - custom - was my favorite bike of all time till it got stolen - motherfocker
Kona Unit SS as well
Kona Humuhumuakupuna 26 ss made into a 29" ss ~ another one I should never sold.
Kona Major Jake scandium frame. Light and fun - but not for me.

Weird how I forgot all the Kona's I've had. I loved those things!

Indigosky: you'll have to fight it out of ssmike's hands, he's the new owner of the Pheonix ~ was a thank you for getting me the Haro Mary SS.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

1. Marin something in the late 80s. Stolen within the first year. Dad finally stopped bringing it up when I was 20.
2. Specialized Hardrock from 92 I think
3. 2002 Marin Nail Trail
4. (current) 2006 Novara Ponderosa HT
5. (current) 2006 Specialized Allez Triple


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Trike (fixed)
Bigwheel (fixed)
24" Schwinn fixie with solid tires (crushed by neighbors car) left it at the curb
Huffy 10spd
Redline Proline BMX nickleplated (da bomb in 79)
Nishiki Century (roadie)
GT Zaskar team (stolen)
Gary Fisher Tassajara 
Cannondale Jekyll 800
Voodoo Canzo Al
Gary Fisher Sugar 1
Ellsworth ID
Banshee Scirocco
Salsa El Mariachi LE


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> WTB Phoenix


If ever you are looking to sell this one.... lemme know.:thumbsup:

Edit: oops, looks like you don't have this one anymore...


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

-BMX-
1978 rampar
1980 ross snapper
1983 lazer
1984 gt 
1983 hutch
redlines (x 2)
profile
cw racing (x 2)
boss (x 6)
budda (x 2)
haro
revcore
mcs
s&m challenger
s&m holmes
standard
guerilla (sp?)
torker 
schwinn cruiser
freeagant cruiser

-ROAD-
'80s nishiki
schwinn 564 (x 2) 
cannondale (x 2)
mangusta
russian unfinished sl frame
frizante
fiorelli
concorde

-TRACK-
'60 bianchi pista
gitane track (x2)
some tange tube track bike
pos road bike conversion
centurian track
schwinn madison track
cannondale track
el pedalo track (x 2)
debernardi track
eddy mercx track custom made sl
somec track

-MTB-
1988 specialized hardrock comp
cannondale "beast of the east"
'80s iron horse
1989 marin hardtail
dirt research
kona roast
kona stinky
DMR (x 2)
roteck
biachi SS
raliegh XXIX
van dessel jersey devil fs
haro mary ss




























total of 60 (may have left one or two out)


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Hmm, let's see how scary this is:

Schwinn Tourney ATB
Bianchi Ibex
Specialized Rockhopper Comp FS
Raleigh R40
Ventana Marble Peak FS
Ventana La Bruja
Raleigh M80
Giant OCR 3
Ventana Saltamontes
Ventana El Toro
Ventana El Martillo
Raleigh Mojave 8.0


HMM, an even Dozen. Cool.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

1. Schwinn 20" banana seat bike. Purple w/white seat. (PIMP BIKE)
2. AMF 10 speed
3. Sabre BMX
4. Redline MX-2 BMX, 1980
5. SE Racing PK Ripper Looptail, 1982
6. Schwinn something MTB
7. Schwinn Aluminium MTB, 1989
8. Specialized Rockhopper Comp, 1990
9. Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, 1991
10. Nishiki Ariel, CroMo, 1993
11. KHS pro, 1993
12. Bianchi grizzly (?), 1993
13. Trek 9500
14. Mongoose IBOC Pro, 1995
15. Kona Pahoehoe, 2001
16. Giant XTC SE1, 2002
17. Kona Kula primo, 2004
18. Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, 2006

Oh yeah. I forgot I had a NIshiki beta road bike for a while too. I sure there are a couple MTB's I forgot too.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Three bikes in childhood I don't remember
'85 Univega Nuovo Sport
'93 Bridgestone MB-6
'97 Voodoo Hoodoo
'98 Bianchi Volpe
'01 Santa Cruz Superlight
'04 Calfee Luna Pro
'05 Turner Flux

Only seven. So sad. I'll need to rectify that. The MB-6 was stolen, I gave the Univega to a road bike-less friend last weekend, and I've still got the rest.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

crappy green toys-r-us bike with banana seat (~1982)
crappy bmx bike (~1986)
crappy huffy rigid mtn bike (college commuter)
mid-90's Raleigh rigid mtn bike, which I got in exchange for some golf clubs

1998 GT I-drive 4.0 (first real bike)
2001 Santa Cruz Bullit (miss this one)
2003 Jamis Komodo Hardtail (still have the frame)
2003 Giant NRS 2
1994 Trek 1220 roadie/commuter
2006 Santa Cruz Blur LT (current)
2005 Giant TCR Limited Roadie (current)
2004 Cannondale 1FG (current)
2006 Surly Karate Monkey (current, but needs to be put back together)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

3 Wheeler
Raleigh Budgie
Raleigh Chopper
Raleigh Burner Mag
Puch Roadie
Orange Clockwork DX
Marin (Something crappy)
Giant ATX Team XC
Giant XcX DS1
Intense Tracer
Cove G-Spot
Salsa Ala Carte
Transition Preston FR
Transition Preston FR XC Build
Intense Tracer number 2
Intense Spider
Intense Uzzi VPX
Transition Vagrant
Transition DirtBag
Transition Gran Mal
Dekerf Implant SS
Intense Tracer number 3!!!
Dekerf Elysium Ti
Dekerf Implant Ti
Dekerf Team SST
Dekerf Team FS


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Great day in morning! I feel like I should have owned more bikes . 

Been seriously mountain biking for 11+ years and this is where I am at (dates are best guesses):

(1991) Giant Iguana
(1996) Specialized Stumpjumper
(1998) Spooky Darkisde
(2001) Specialized Enduro
(2004) Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

'69 Schwinn Stingray Green (no gears; Stingrays are not my pics)









'70's Schwinn 5-speed Stingray









'76 Kawasaki BX-200 (Still have all but the wheels, cranks and saddle)

70's Schwinn dark blue 5 speed beach cruiser with requisite thick black foam bar pad









87 Diamondback Ascent EX yellow (lower right at a Vintage/Retro/Classic Gathering at Sea Otter '04 or '05)









89 Diamondback Arrival Aluminum (Check out the Amp F1 linkage fork)









'97 Specialized S-Works

'97 Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail Dh Racer









'00 Ventana El Toro Singlespeed









'00 Specialized Big Hit









'00 Santa Cruz Superlight









'00 Jamis Dragon









'02? Gunnar Ruffian Singlespeed (my favorite so far; still have frame/fork)









Two more, 'cause I liked it so much









Photos by Pete

'71 Motobecane Steel Tourer converted to fixed
'98? Ibis Sonoma converted to fixed (pictures at home)









'06 Titus MotoLite courtesy of Roaring Mouse Cycles and May by the Bay 7 (photo by Big Larry)

'91 Specialized Stumpjumper Team (picture below)









'05 Phil Wood SS​
- me riding the Phil Wood down 'The Waterfall' Phoenix AZ Spring Fling '06 
- 'new' '91 Specialized Stumpjumper
- '90 Diamondback Topanga I got for free from craigslist


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nathan Cloud said:


> Great day in morning! I feel like I should have owned more bikes .


I seriously wish I hadn't had so many, although some of them were/are through work, I think I'd be a better rider if I'd just stuck to one bike and learnt to ride it properly, instead of getting bored and swapping.

I love my Dekerf's I ride the Implant SS all the time, and I don't even miss FS because of it, so I think nows the time to learn my bike and be more than happy with what I've got!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bikes...*

Murray BMX - Really wanted a Schwinn Stingray, but got this instead.
Montgomery Ward 10-speed - My mom's. She wouldn't let me take the kid carrier off the back.
Nishiki - Silver. Heavy. But the first bike I mostly purchased myself.
Razesa (generic from Bike Nashbar) - First nice roadbike with 600EX from Nashbar and handbuilt Nisi tubular wheels. Why? Euro.
Mongoose ATB - Big. Chrome.
Cannondale M-700 - My first "real" mountain bike.
Klein Rascal - My first "real real" mountain bike. Best geometry ever, had the painted to match RS Mag21
Pizza Bike (chrome cruiser) - Bought it with an REM disk, Sold it for half a pizza.
Trek 4XX (Schwartzblitzen) - Flat black and crappy! Campy Victory equipped.
Fisher ProCaliber - All red Ringle aftermarket. This bike never worked properly.
Masi 3V - Loaner bike from R+E. Tried to abuse it as much as I could assuming it would be sold out from under me. It was.
Mongoose Amp 2 - One of my favorite mountain bikes ever. Except for the creaking.
Race-Equipped (Novarra) - Nasty townie covered with Rock Shox stickers. 
Marinoni Cyclocross - Painted like the Tricolore. Very heavy because Marinoni refused to build it light.
Talisman - Sloping top tube well before its time. Looked like a bumper car. 
Guerciotti TT - Funny Bike. Enough said.
Litespeed Classic - On a team deal through that character Wick at Control Tech.
Diamondback BMX - Why? Don't know.
Mountaincycles MOHO - Why? Don't know. Sucky bike.
Marin Cyclocross - Doug had Billato build these in Italy... nice frames. Miss this bike.
Marin Mount Vision - I don't miss this bike.
Marin TT - Ditto for the Cyclocross frame. Cool frame, but no aero fork. The euro's were still trying to figure out Aero. (have they yet?)
Cannondale CAAD-4 - Helen's team bike. One of the better racing bikes I have had.
Specialized Allez - Inherited from my dad for use as a beater. It was.
Cannondale Tandem - Had this for a grand total of 6 rides and 6 months.
GT Track - I only hazily remember this bike. Rode it maybe 3 times. Too small for me.
Supergo Access ATB - Bought the wrong size frame, marked 18" but only 16". Rode it for 2 weeks, too lazy to return it, sold it instead.
K2 Mod-5 #1 - Red and White. Sold to some guy up north who tried to return it to me when his brother-in-law damaged the frame.
K2 Mod-5 #2 - Stolen from behind my house with my Bonjour FSA cranks. I was pissed.
Guru Crono #1 - Guru sent the wrong frame. I complained.
Guru Crono #2 - Got this one instead. Very cool TT bike, fast and ugly.
Ridley Supercross - Scored by Claudio. Not impressed by geometry.
Empella Cyclocross - Good geometry but lost interest. 
K2 Mod-5 #3 - This replaced the stolen one... still being ridden by a cool guy from Belize.
Ibis Fixed Gear - Bought frame, fork and headset for $25 from Helen's mechanic.
Merckx SLX Fixed Gear - Super cool, but how many fixies does a guy need?
Orbea Altec Carbon - Best racing bike I ever had. Black. Fancy.
Ritchey Access Comp - Free from a friend. Made it into my first SS, but never took it off road for fear of The Death.
Orbea Airplane Fixed Gear - Another fixie? Geez.
Orbea Onix - Team bike that replaced Altec Carbon. Nice, but lacks that certain something.
Santacruz Superlight - I guess I had to own one eventually.
Bianchi BUSS - Really ugly singlespeed. 
Huffy (Buckler) - Rusting and busting. Chainstay made from Titec Hellbent bar.
Kona Cowan - Super fun and versatile bike, made me want a full-suspension bike again. 
Orbea 29er - Possibly the last XC bike I will ever need until 2007.
Transition Trail or Park - The street and urban bike that the Cowan wasn't.
Ironhorse 7point7 - The Crushinator


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Amazing list. A question posed to me about my list of bikes is, "Why?" How have you responded to that question? I'm sure you've been asked this before, right?

My list ...

1 & 2) Schwinn Sting-Ray -- 2 of them, 1st one stolen
3) Schwinn Sting-Ray with front susp., smaller front wheel, rear slick, sissy bar
4) Sears 5-speed Sting-Ray imitation with gear shift on top tube
5 & 6) Schwinn 10-speed Varsity -- 2 of them, 1st one stolen
7) Schwinn 10-speed Continental
8) Raleigh 10-speed
9) Peugot 10-speed
10) Nishiki Colorado designed by Richard Cunningham
11) Mongoose Rockadile SX (RS Mag-21)
12) Mongoose Zero-G SX hardtail
13) Mongoose IBOC Comp hardtail
14) Mongoose Amplifier Comp
15) DBR V-Link 1.0 dualie
16) Specialized M2 hardtail
17) Cannondale Beast of the East
18) Haro Escape A-2 hardtail
19) Haro Escape A-3 hardtail
20) Haro Escape A-4 hardtail (w/ sweet Easton frame)
21) Diamondback Coil dualie
22) Diamondback Sorrento (cheap rec. rigid bike for vacations)
23) Schwinn Moab DS-2 (dualie)
24) Schwinn Rocket 88 Disc dualie (2001, the last year Schwinn manuf. these)
25) Specialized Allez Triple road bike

Are we sick or what?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1968 Trike
1970 20" Something
1973 All-Pro K-Mart banana seat bike
1976 Schwinn Sprint 10 spd
1978 Schwinn Caliente (Deluxe Varsity) 10 spd
1968 Schwinn 3 speed converted to SS cruiser
1982 Scwhinn Varsity 10 spd
*1964 Ganna Italian Road Bike w/ mid 60's Campy stuff
1984 Miyata road bike
*1954 Schwinn cruiser
*1964 Schwinn (Typhoon?) cruiser
1986 GT Timberline
1984 Ross Mt St. Helens
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
1990 Bridgestone MB-1
1991 Bridgestone MB-1
*1993 Paramount Team MTB
*1997 Moots YBB Superlight
*1997 Marin Team SS conversion
*2004 Raleigh Gran Prix road bike

We'll call it an even 20 over the past 38 years. Not bad. That is only one every other year.

* Still have these


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Start MTBing when I was 10, now I am 18.

1998 Nishiki Manitoba
2000 Cannondale Jekyll 900SL
2005 Specialized P.1 (still have)
2005 Cannondale Prophet 1000 (still have)
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper SS (still have)
2007 Cannondale Capo Fixie (still have)

Trust me, there will be more.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Childhood:
A bright orange cruiser
Some random off-brand BMX bike

High School/College
a salvaged 10-speed clunker - abandoned one night in a, um, recreational haze, if you catch my meaning;
Trek CrossRoads (this was when hybrids were still more like mountain bikes than comfort bikes) - run over in a driveway;
Fuji Berkeley cheapo road bike - abandoned during a move;
Some other Trek hybrid thing - stolen;
a '94(I think) Kona Lava Dome - stolen; (I still miss that bike!)

Adulthood
'99 or '00 GF Hoo Koo e Koo - hated it, sold it;
'01 Rockhopper (this is where I got the bug) - on the trunk rack when I got rear-ended;

Current Stable:
Steel Nashbar frame frankenbike - for errands and goofin' around;
'01 Marin Nail Trail - bike path/trailer hauler;
Surly Crosscheck, Dark Green;
'05 Stumpjumper comp - my first FS bike;
'06 Salsa Dos Niner blinglespeed softtail - my wife's still mad at me for that one.


----------



## BIKERDAD36 (Sep 9, 2005)

1No name w/training wheels
2Schwinn stingray
BMX-
1Rampar
2Mongoose supergoose
3Redline proline
4hutch 24"
5Race Inc
6diamondback silver streak
- Freestyle-
1mongoose
2haro sport
3haro master
4 3 hutch trickstars
5cw
6revcore
-mountainbikes-
1jamis
2giant cadex
3haro
4gary fisher
5specialized m-2
6specialized m-4
7giant xtc
8redline monocog 29er
- road bikes-
1specialized allez
2diamondback podium
I have slowed down on my bike buying it used to be about two a year then I took a long break from bikes but I came back.I am 40 with two kids so I have to take it easy with the bike buying or i'll get something I don't want from my wife. Thank god for e-bay..


----------



## jojodancer (Aug 29, 2006)

*bikes i own and ride*

1992 nishiki blazer
2003 specialized allez
2003 klein palomino
2006 cannondale prophet


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Good topic*

1972 and on:

little red tricycle. I first lived in San Francisco near GG park, near the panhandle. I was 3. My mom used to let me ride around the sidewalk on the front stoop of the apartment. She would turn her back, and the first thing I would do is go ride it around the block. That would of course totally freak her out.

I have a sister who is 9 years older than I am. I got her purple girls sting ray as a hand-me-down. I rode that for a while.

I had a blue Raleigh Rampart BMXer, complete with yellow tuff wheels.

Then a chrome redline, that got ripped off.

Then a blue redline 102b.

Then I got into freestyle. I got a Haro Freestyler. That was sweet. best bike yet. I got a drum brake from the local junk store and built it up with an araya gold ano rim, and ran it with those old Shimano motorcycle brake levers. Can you say crazy brake power wtih no modulation? I sure could. Complete it with CW bars and Oakley 3 grips.

I then got a Schwinn Sierra, my first mountain bike, off a guy at school. It had a busted front brake boss, so I bought a Fisher fork back when they were still locally owned in San Anselmo (where I grew up). I rode that for a while, and it got ripped off.

I have another sister who is 2 years older than me. After my Sierra was ripped off, she got a Mongoose chrome mountain bike, and soon after went to Germany on foreign exchange for a year. It was my size, so naturally I rode that bike for the year. That was a rad bike, but I did so many drops I bent the fork out. I bent it back with a long piece of pipe and kept on riding it. She rode it for a couple years when she went to Cal, but it was stolen.

Raleigh USA Grand Prix road bike. Fun, broke my hand when a chain exploded on me and went OTB... good times. It now sits bolted to my trainer after I converted it to a fixie, since I'm too much of a wuss to ride it in the street.

Then I got out of biking for a bunch of years.

Then I got back in. I got a Giant Yukon in 2000. The frame is still in my basement. Great bike, but it rattled my teeth out.

I caught the bug and went crazy.

I got a K2 Razorback from some guy in Canada. Loved it, but it was too small for me.

Aosty set me up with some parts and an old '90 Trek 9500 bonded alu frame. I made it a low-rent singlespeed. I painted it neutral 50% grey. Love it.

I also built up a used Giant TCR road bike with Dura Ace 8 speed.

The Razorback really needed replacement, so I got a used '03 Stumpjumper FSR-XC frame. Love it.

Missing the sheer crazy speed and lightweight of a hardtail, I built up the Yukon as a light bike. I found it was also a tad small, and rode really harshly, so I found a used Supergo Access frame, and built that up. Its now my race hardtail.

So currently in the stable:

'03 stumpy
Access hardtail
Giant TCR roadie
Trek 9500 rigid SS
Raleigh USA Grand Prix, built as a fixie.

My wife's bikes:

Giant Boulder with slicks for street
Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works hardtail... currently getting painted.


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

1. Schwinn Stingray
2. Schwinn Sting
3. Schwinn Predator
4. GT Pro 20 inch
5. Hutch Pro 20 inch (chrome)
6. Hutch Pro 20 inch* (white)
7. Hutch Pro 24 inch*
8. CW Lighting
9. CW Pro 24 inch
10. GHB Pro 24 inch
11. Torker Pro 20 inch
12. Profile Pro 24 inch
13. GT Timberline
14. GT Avalance LE*
15. Canondale R600
16. Specialized FSR Pro
17. Giant TCR2
18. Specialized Epic Pro
19. Free Agent 20 inch
20. Mosh Pro 24 inch
21. Specialized S-Works Hardtail
22. Specialized Roabaix
23. Bianchi Pista (Fixie)
24. Bianchi Pista Concept 2005 (Fixie)
_25. Giant TCR Team*_
26. Pro Concept 24inch
_27. Specialized S-Works Epic*_
_28. Bianchi Pista Concept 2006 (Fixie)*_
_29. Jamis Dakar_
_30. Trek Commuter/Townie_

Italics: Still Have
* All time favorite

Future Bikes:
Vanilla http://www.vanillabicycles.com/, Pinarello http://www.pinarello.com/eng/index_eng.php, maybe the new Scott Full Susser that is at Eurobike 2006 http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/10790.0.html.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I may of missed a few...

1989 Bridgestone MB-1
1990 Bridgestone MB-1
1991 Bridgestone MB-1
Bianchi cross(now fixed)
Bianchi Ibex
Bianchi Pista

Cannondale Chase 2
Cannondale Darwin (yes I did ride one)
Cannondale F4000sl
Cannondale Gemini 800
Cannondale Jekyll 900SL
Cannondale Judge 1
Cannondale Prophet 2 MX
Cannondale Prophet 4000
Cannondale Prophet 4Cross
Cannondale Synapse Carbon

Eddie Mercxx road
edge cycles Icarus full suspension

Ellsworth Chaos
Ellsworth Epiphany
Ellsworth Flight
Ellsworth ID
Ellsworth Moment
Ellsworth Rogue
Ellsworth Specialist
Ellsworth Truth (the crappy one)
Ellsworth witness (sweet)

Fisher Cake 2 DLX
Fisher Fat Possum XO
Fisher King Fisher 2
Fisher Procaliber 
Fisher Rig
Giant ATX Team XC
Giant XcX DS1
GT I-drive
Ibis Bow-ti
Ibis Mojo
Ibis Ripley

Ironhorse 7.7
Ironhorse MKIII
Ironhorse Yakuza

Lemond zurich road

Litespeed Bella
Litespeed Ghisallo
Litespeed Mount Diablo
Litespeed Niota Ti
Litespeed Pisgah

Marin (Something crappy)
Merlin Newsboy
Merlin Works 4.0 (wow)
Merlin XLM 6/4
Nishiki Manitoba
Redline MX-2 BMX

Santa Cruz Blur (old one)
Santa Cruz Blur 4X
Santa Cruz Blur LT
Santa Cruz Blur XC
Santa Cruz Heckler
Santa Cruz Jackal
Santa Cruz Nomad
Santa Cruz Tazman

schwinn 1960 cruiser
Schwinn Aluminium MTB, 
Schwinn something MTB
Schwinn Tourney ATB

SE Racing PK Ripper Looptail, 

specialized hardrock
Specialized P.1 (still have)
Specialized Rockhopper Comp FS
Specialized Stumphumper 120

Titus quasimoto
Titus racer x
Titus supermoto
Titus titanium 29" racer x exogrid 

Trek Fuel EX 9.5
Trek Jack 1
Trek Police Bike FS (bar ends and a rear rack)
Trek Remedy 66
Trek session 77
Trek Y

Yeti ASR Full Carbon
Yeti 575
Yeti 303
Yeti DH9
Yeti ARC Ti
Yeti ARC


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> SE Racing PK Ripper Looptail,
> 
> ah...the SE Racing PK Ripper was a classic, one of the first, if not the first BMX frame made from aluminum. I thought the Quadangle was pretty cool as well.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Tricycle (of course)
Some non-descript little red bike I learned "two wheeling" on.
Several Schwinns of unknown makes.
Some odd department store bike 5 sp. with "butterfly" handlebars and top-tube "Hurst" style shifter.
Schwinn Stingray "Orange Crate"
Sears "Freespirit" 10-sp.
Schwinn Varsity 10 sp.
Redline BMX
Mongoose BMX
Haro Freestyle BMX
Murray 24" BMX styled 5 sp. POS
Cannondale Hardtail MTB model unknown
Gary Fisher Wahoo
Raleigh MT600
Giant Warp 1
Giant AC 1
Giant NRS 1
Giant TCR 1 Alloy roadie
Giant TCR Composite 0 roadie
Look 585 roadie
Titus MotoLite
Yeti 575
Bianchi W.U.S.S.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Mine*

1) Some old Huffy BMX bike
2) Murray Mountain Bike (stolen)
3) 1998 Trek 820
4) Cannondale Road Bike
5) Older Steel HT converted to SS, can't remember the make
6) 2000 Kona Stinky (broke it)
7) 2000 Kona Kaboom (stolen)
8) 2004 Karpiel Apocalypse (sold it, miss that one too)
9) 2005 Kona Sutra
10) 2006 Kona Smoke with Xtracycle
11) 2004 Banshee Scream with Monster T (sold it)
12) 2003 Foes Mono with Boxxer (current ride)

I still have the Sutra, the Smoke and the Foes. Everything else was either stolen, broken, or sold. It was cool to go back and remember, thanks!

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

88 Rockhopper Comp (my 66 year old dad crashed it and bent the frame)
89 Rockhopper Comp
91 Paramount Series 70 (wish I still had it)
96 (or 97) Bontrager Titanium (wish I still had it)
01 Rocky Mountain Instinct
04 SC Blur
05 Turner Flux (still have it)
05 Trek Liquid 55 (still have it)


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Schwinn Pixie
Schwinn Stingray
Another Schwinn Stingray
Vista Esquire
Raleigh Super Course
Nishiki Olympic
Dumpster bikes 1, 2, and 3 (College)
Schwinn Corvette
Another Schwinn Corvette
Raleigh Competition GS
Another Schwinn Corvette
Specialized Rockhopper
Windsor something
Trek 760
Jamis Dakota
Specialized Stumpjumper
Still yet another Schwinn Corvette
Huffy tandem
Schwinn Collegiate
Schwinn Breeze
Fisher Sugar 2
Specialized Allez
Surly 1x1
Voodoo Dambala
Burley Duet


----------



## stipey169 (Jul 2, 2006)

This is fun. Thought I would have had more bikes than this, but guess not. Here's my list:

Target bought bike with fenders with Banana Seat (later took off the fenders, replaced banana seat, and put nobbies on to be a "BMX" bike)
Team Murry BMX freewheel
PK Ripper BMX
92 Specialized Rockhopper
95 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
------------- Big Break spent getting fat-----------------------
05 Trek 4300
05 Specialized FSRxc
07 Cannondale Rush 4


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

i dont remember up to my last two.
Cannondale f200
Fisher Wahoo


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

redline (gave away)
haro (broken)
bob jackson (sold)
Jamis (still have)
mountain cycle (still have)
Giant trance 4 (still have)


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Kona Cinder Cone 
Kona Kula
Kona Dawg
Kona Jake the Snake
K2 Razorback
Titus Loco-Moto
Titus Racer-X
Intense Tracer
Ionic hardtail
Cannondale Jeckyll
Cannondale F1000
Trek 8000
Specialized FSR
Yeti 575
Yeti ASR
Oh wait you said OWNED not STOLE


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Start to now:
16" Murray bmx looking thing, my first bike,
20" pacific mountain bike
Inferno something or other, brakeless walmart BMX death trap
18" Kent BMX bike, semi converted to a chopper with some rigid 26" forks and a 20" front wheel
Monark Silver King-vintage beach cruiser
random huffy POS mountain bike
Mosh Brass 2 Star 
Volume Deathwish (this frame with the components I'm running in my mosh currently)
Next will be whatever mountain bike I end up with.

Have a Hutch Pro-Raider resto project and a Redline RL440 rider project in the wings.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeez, some of you have real problems.....

1. 1999 Specialized Rockhopper
2. 2001 Specialized Enduro
3. 2003 Santa Cruz Bullit
4. 2003 Orxy Racing 2300
5. Knolly V-tach
6. Turner 5-spot


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*More than enough*

Starting around '93:

93 Rockhopper Comp
Slingshot Mtn - Periwinkle Purple
Specialized FSR - Craptastic
Fat Chance Wicked Lite
Pinarello Cyclocross
Orbit 531 Steel Roadie
Canondale Killer V w/headshock
Litespeed Obed
Brew 180 Proof w/cabon AMP (flexy flyer)
Eddie Merckx Coursa 01 roadie (campy chorus)
Titus DrupU Roadie (inherited campy chorus)
Santa Cruz Blur (original model)
Surly Karate Monkey
Surly Cross Check
Niner SIR9

and for my lovely wife:

Scott steel hardtail (garage fatality)
Voodoo Wanga (with carbon FSX fork)
Specialized Allez Roadie (cheap)
Iron Horse Azure Comp

Still have the ones in blue.
I think that's it. Seems like there should be a few more in there. And yeah, I miss the Fat Chance the most.

Plum


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Ok....here goes....since '94:

ME:
'94 Giant Iguana
'96 GT Avalanche LE
'97 GT Zaskar LE
'98 GT Xizang
'98 GT STS 1500DS
'99 GT STS 1000DS
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'02 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'03 Santa Cruz Bullit
'03 Giant TCR2(roadie)
'04 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'03 Azonic DS-1
'04 Gary Fisher Sugar 293
'04 Felt F60(roadie)(Current)
'05 Santa Cruz Chameleon(Current)
'04 Santa Cruz Heckler
'06 Santa Cruz Bullit(current)
'05 Surly 1x1
'07 Redline Monocog 29er
'05 Specialized Langster(roadie)
'05 NYC Bikes Crossbike


Since '96(wife):

'96 Schwinn Moab 3
'95 Klein Mantra
'99 Specialized Enduro Expert
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'03 Santa Cruz Bullit
'04 Santa Cruz Heckler
'04 Giant OCR 1(roadie)
'04 Felt F60(roadie)(Current)
'04 Redline Monocog
'05 Surly 1x1
'05 Santa Cruz Julianna HT(current)
'06 Santa Cruz Blur LT(current)


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

1. Mongoose Menace (Can't remember what I had before that, but this was the bmx bike I rode for years as a kid)
2. Magna something-or-other-pos (12th bday present)
3. Diamondback Outlook (another pos)
4. 2000 Gary Fisher Marlin (xmas gift when I was 16, my first real mountain bike)
5. 2001 Specialized Enduro Expert Hardtail (my first custom bike, built it up part by part)
6. 2003 Giant AC (still my current all mountain bike)
7. 2005 Cannondale Chase (still around too)
8. 2006 Specialized Demo 8 (7 months old, my first dh bike. Her name's Sophia, she's my favorite)
9. 2006 Scott Speedster S60 (1st roadie, my most recent purchase)

I'm a relatively new rider, I've only been riding for about 6 years. I thought I had a pretty long list compared to the some of the guys I ride with, but according to these ridiculous lists that you guys have............:nono:


----------



## Mr.Breeze (Jul 30, 2006)

some shitty huffy back when i was a wee lad
2005 trek 4500

sad i know but I'm new to mtn biking and I'm only 19


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Get comfortable.*

I am officially a bike whore so there are many This list starts at 28 years old but I can't remember the earlier ones.
1) Gary Fisher Montare(too big)
2)Fisher Mt. Tam Polished(sweetest HT ever)
3)Fisher Joshua (total pile bent within a year)
4)Mc Mahon BUFF (total pile Broke 3 times in year and a half then he folded so I lost the $$$)
5)Cdale hardtail (bought too small)
6) Foes Weasel ( sweet rig way ahead of it's time but broke the swing arm)
7)Foes Fly ( too much travel too heavy but pedals well and I still have it )
8) Ellsworth Truth (not enough travel only had it 6 months)
9) GT I drive ( after seeing all my freinds brake thears I sold it)
10)Cannondale Jeckyle (got a 1/2 off deal and it was a good bike but I wanted more)
11)Intense Uzzi DH ( fun but heavy and flexy just to tide me over until My 5 Spot arrived)
12) SM Bullit)still waiting for the 5 Spot so I tried the Bullit but too many single pivot quirks and it was too small but it's still sitting around in a box somewhere)
13 5SPOT YEAH (best I've ever owned; 3 years and no problems   
14)Cannondale 1fg (I fell for the SS hype but I picked it up frame and headshock for $250 new with a dented down tube. I still own it and it's a great training tool but it aint fun 
15)Turner Route 66 ( plush, heavy with the same geometry as my Spot but it feels very different. 
15 Somewhere in there was a KHS cruiser with a 7 speed hub that was cool but outweighed my DH bike.
I'm so happy with my 5 Spot that I'm not looking for any bikes right now but a short travel bike would be nice to try and I have a line on a Burner but I don't think I'd ride it much.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmmm lets see if i can remember them from at least the time i really got into cycling

1) huffy somethingerother
2) Sears somethingerother
3) Huffy Stone Mountain
4) Picific Conquest (wish i still had it)
5) GT Timberline FS (still have)
6) GT I-drive XCR 4000 (still have)
7) Schwinn Sidewinder (bigest mistake i ever baught)
8) Kona Muni-mula (now a single speed)
9) GT i-drive xcr 4000 (still have )
10) Kona Stuff (still have)
11) Bike E recumbant (still have)
12) Giant Sedona (still have)
13) schwinn tour sport (still have)


----------



## bones (Dec 19, 2003)

big wheel
supercycle bmx
kuhara bmx's (3 or 4)
rocky mountain fusion
rocky mountian equipe
marin team issue
kona HOT
Voodoo nzumbi SS
santa cruz bullit
jericho leadfoot ss
santa cruz heckler
jericho payback ss
norco team 853 
intense 5.5
cannondale R800
Kona Jake the Snake cross
Ridley Damocles
BBC Pilly cruiser


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I am trying to add to my small collection. I offered My night vision Monocular for someones old beater mountain bike with front susp. I figure some outdoorsman's greed will get the better of him. Well I hope. LOL.


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

Okay, I'll play...

Lost in the mists of time are the childhood bikes, although I can remember the 20" bananna-seater with the sissy bar. I know I really lusted after the Raleigh Chopper with the gearshift on the top tube, though. If you've ever watched first-run Pink Panther cartoons on Saturday morning, you know the one:










Fast-forward to the modern(?) era:
1985 Raleigh 10-speed tourer (traded)
1986 Trek 12-speed road bike (stolen)
1983-ish Specialized Stumpjumper (Looking back, that's the best bike I ever had - bought from a college buddy for $20 & ended up throwing it away in 1988)
1988 Nishiki Alien (destroyed in flood of '94)
1989 Vitus 979 with chi-chi Campy gruppo (destroyed in flood of '94)

...insert 11 years of sedentary suburban malaise here...

2004 Motobecane Fantom Comp (Sold it to one of my present-day riding buddies)
2005 Specialized Roubaix (Current road rig)
2006 Gary Fisher XCal (Current dirt rig)

What's next? Dunno, but I'm hearing the tandem road bike calling...


----------



## Madness Monkey (Aug 28, 2006)

2 Trike - no suspencion tubeless wheels plastic muddy tesco crank and reverse gears  
3 no suspencion bike- apex 4 stablisers 3 gears one worked pig iron frame construction
4- fs bike- red 2" front travel back didnt really work tubed tyres 5 gears 
6- fs bike - blue hyper rust techonilgy tesco brand the suspencion smelt funny 5 gears
9- fs- black allways found it hard to pedal dad said tyres where fine they fell off =)
10- anouther cheap fs bike- 6 gears this time baby i was rocketing when i wasent going over bumps then the wheels turned buckled so bad it got stolen funny days.... 

became fat bad years lol

13-bike thingey wasent achually worth more than £100 and 14 gears yeuh 
13.1- didnt like the bike took it back bought a mongoose rockeydale frame way to big for me 
14- bought some up grades
15- still rideing my god its damaged but decide to get a xbox 

15.3 - stopped getting fat got fit and sexy still rideing my good old mongoose 

16- yup i should really get a nice bike now


----------



## pocgnikcuf (Jul 22, 2005)

1. Girls Schwinn green 20" coaster
2. Huffy BMX w. bananna seat, black
3. Schwinn Letour Tour, bronze
4. car for 6 years
5. Cannondale M800 Beast of the East, gloss black w. orange splatter
6. Stumpjumper, maroon, Deore DX
7. Stumpjumper M2FS, XT, Specialized carbon judy
8. Trek Y33 XTR/XT Judy long travel 3"
9 Blur 2003, XT, talus 125


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Hand me down tricycle (I am the youngest) ~ 2 to 3 years old: learned how to pedal
Neighbors cruiser bike loaner: about 7 or 8 years old; learned how to bike 2 wheels.
Department Store easy rider with solid rear tire single speed: I lived in the country so I had done off road since, mainly fire road, and industrial type roads.
BMX: about 15 y/o to adulthood: considered my first "wheel" as I assembled it and bought the frame and parts out of my earnings
Cannondale M200 sort of. Rigid bike bought second hand from a re cycle bike shop.
Diamondback
Specialized Hardrock
Cannondale F300
Cannondale Jekyll 600 disc
Rocky mountain ETSX 50

Enjoying mountain biking...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

This could take a while, mostly chronological...

Childhood:
- race inc bmx
- redline proline
- panda pro am
- champion
- schwinn predator
- GT performer
- MCS pro bmx
- Elf doublecross 24in bmx
- redline proline bmx
- Shimano skykomish mtb
- Scott chromoly mtb
- Torker 24in bmx

Adult bikes
- Marin bear mtn
- SC Chameleon (slalom)
- SC Heckler
- SC Chameleon (xc)
- Intense Uzzi SL
- Chameleon (2nd slalom)
- Da Bomb Sputnik urban rig
- Specialized enduro ht (setup as singlespeed)
- Surly 1x1
- Litespeed Pisgah
- SC heckler (new style, 5th element coil shock, AM build)
- SC Chameleon (xc build)
- On One Inbred SS
- SC heckler (AM build, dhx coil, etc)
- Surly 1x1 (basic build)
- SC Bullit (freeride/am build)
- Surly Instigator (am build)
- Specialized enduro ht (am build)
- Cove stiffee fr hardtail, urban rig
- SC Blur LT (am build)
- Rock Lobster road bike (lugged and brazed baby )
- Rock Lobster EBB SS, rigid
- Specialized Rockhopper Pro disc xc with custom build
- SE Racing Assassin 20in bmx bike (for nostalgia sake)


That should just about do it. I may be forgetting something in there but who cares, thats a lot of bikes and fun. Obviously there were some repeats in there. Some frames I tried in multiple sizes and build configurations. I am trying to settle down in my old age and spend more time riding / less time wrenching, buying, and selling


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Huffy Timberwolf
2. Schwinn Powermatic Mag
3. Schwinn Frontier (This bike got me into the sport)
4. Fuji Gran Tourier
5.Schwinn Varsity
6. Cannondale Super V 700sx (I loved this bike so much, but I out grew it and sold it.)
7. Nishiki International (My first SS Conversion)

This weekend I am purchasing my first SS MTB and Im STOKED


----------



## A_A (Sep 23, 2005)

*I'll play*

here is my list....

Starting around 1972
Iverson? 20"
Columbia 20"
various "dump" bikes cobbled together
Yamaha "moto bike"
1st real BMX bike 1981, Mongoose team 
Raleigh Grand Prix (10 speed)
Redline PL20
GT BMX 20"(cant remember model)
GT BMX 24"
Redline PL24
1st mtbike 1984, used Ross (Tom Kellog hand built frame)
Ritchey Ascent
Motobecane road bike
GT team avalanche
Klein road bike (old used model)
Proflex 853
Raliegh Technium road bike
Cannondale beast of the east
Cannondale touring bike used for cyclocross
Bianchi Cross project (cyclocross)
Proflex 955
**Cannondale CAAD 3 road bike
Trek (steel hartail cant remember the model)
Litespeed Ocoee
Cannondale CAAD 3 mtn
**IF Deluxe
Cannondale cyclocross
Norco VPS1
**Cannondale MT4000 mountain tandem (technically I only own the front half)
Santacruz Superlight
Santacruz Heckler
Jamis (cant remeber the model) hardtail
Tomac 98 special (won in a raffle & immediatly sold)
**Fuji fixed gear track bike
Gary Fisher Cake
Surly Karate Monkey
Salsa Dos Niner
**On-One inbred 29er
**Waltworks 29er 
**Giant TCR-c1 road bike
**Flyte cyclocross bike

** indicates that I still have the bike

Holy crap I've had a lot of bikes


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Flying-O BMX bike - outgrew
Giant Awesome MTB (24" wheels) - outgrew
Schwinn (early Al bike) - broke
Schwinn Moab (steel) - warranty for above, outgrew
97 Specialized Stumpjumper (new) - broke
Monty X-Lite 221, 2000 (modified trials bike) - broke, reparied, broke, repaired, sold
Trek 760 SS road bike - gave away
Cove Stiffee FR - sold
Planet X Zebdi, steel prototype (stock trials bike) - broke
99 Specialized S-Works - broke (2005)
Brisa B26D (stock trials bike) - sold
Trek 760 SS road bike (different one), now geared
Diamondback BMX Cruiser - gave away
Salsa Ala Carte (2006)

I ride my bikes until they fall apart...


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

this is my current ride: GT avalanche 1.0 disk









this is my ride before: 1998ish GT LTS









GT timberline before that, which had LX parts and a indy c fork
CCM excel 16speed i think...


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

1974 Peugot kid racer with a Sturmey Archer 3-speed
1976 SUN brand kid racer with a 10-speed
1979 full size upright 10 speed, kind of an early hybrid
1983 Raleigh road bike of some kind, 10 speed. Really like it, so fast
1986 Orbit touring bike (stolen)
1994 Some Marin hybrid (stolen)
1996 Trek 730 ridden daily, still going strong
2006 SIR9 29er, waiting for the frame to arrive!


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

*Starting with the green machine at 3 years old*

The green machine.(wish they made these bigger for adults)
Mongoose bmx when they were good bikes. Uncle bought it for me.


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

*Starting with the green machine at 3 years old*

The green machine.(wish they made these bigger for adults)
Mongoose bmx when they were good bikes. Uncle bought it for me.
Schwinn ten speed.
2001 Schwinn moab 1
2000 Rocky mountain spice.
Gary fisher Idrive 5.0
2004 Specialized Stumpjumper fsr
Jamis 2.0 ss
Kona manomano
kona caldera
Surly karate monkey ss
Gary fisher rig. ss
Redline monocog ss
2005 rocky mountain slayer
Trek 8500 racing bike hardtail
Salsa Dos Niner that got stolen.
2006 Yeti 575 Race that I still own and the best of all of them.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's mine:

-1984 Kuwahara Nova
-1987 Trek 830
-1989 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
-1994 Scott Comp CST
-1995 GT RTS-2
-1999 Azonic DS-1
-1998 GT Lobo Thermoplastic
-1998 Specialized FSR
-2000 Karpiel Disco Volante
-2002 Diamondback RM-24
-2004 Kona Hoss
-2004 Santa Cruz Bullit
-2005 Specialized Enduro Expert
-2005 Bianchi Giro

Of these I still have the Disco, the Hoss, the Specialized Enduro, the Bianchi, and the RTS-2 frame.

Oh, to think of all the money I could have saved if I had just taken the minute to THINK before purchasing some of these!!! But, it's all part of the fun.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

1987 Huffy MTB of some sort. I don't remember much about it except that all the bmxer kids made fun of me for having such a huge bike. 
1988 Sears road bike. Painted it florescent orange. Had drum brakes.
2000-2001 Giant ATX 850 (euro model) (quickly advanced beyond it's limits)
2001-2001 Giant NRS 1 (too small)
2002-2003 Cannondale Jekyll 800 
2002-2004 Cannondale Scalpel 800
2003-2004 Cannondale F3000
2003-2006 Airborne Thunderbolt
2004-2006Airborne Liberator
2004-2004 Specialized FSR Expert (didn't last long, never got comfy on it)
2004-2006 Kona Kikapu (bought in 05 on sale and seriously modified)
2005 Redline Conquest Pro

Move a lot in the military, so I've sold a bunch of stuff I wish I hadn't, currently down to the Liberator, the Kona, and the Redline.


----------



## crimsontime (Sep 7, 2006)

ROAD
Bridgestone 600 (year ?) -stolen
Giant Cadex (1991) -still have, works great


MTB
K2 4000 Proflex (1998) -unrideable front shocks and rear suspension linkage blown
Cannondale Prophet 800 (2006) -current

I also ride my wife's Specialized RockHopper hardtail from 1999.

I'm blown away by all the different bikes some of you have owned. I tend to ride the same rig until it falls apart (had been riding the K2 since 2000).


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

OK, I thought this was a silly thread, but then I made my own list and it was a fun time. Some bikes I had forgotten about completely.

-01- blue "Gator" bike [~1981 - 1983] (16" wheels)
-02- cheap generic chrome BMX bike [~1984 - 1990]
-03- my dads huffy 10-speed [~1988 - 1990]
-04- 1990 Giant Chinook [1990 - 1992] stolen!
-05- 1992 Giant Aquapulco [1992 - 1993] crashed to death
-06- 1993 Giant Iguana [1993 - 1999] eventually stolen
-07- 1995 GT Pantera [1995 - 1997] also stolen!
-08- 1972 Schwinn Colegate [~1995 - ~1998] rebuilt as a funky cruizer
-09- 1996 Giant CFR [1998 - 2000] upgraded nicely but shortly replaced
-10- 1997 GT Zaskar [1997-2003] built up frame, later converted to "hard core" bike
-11- 1996 Bianchi Grizzly [1998 - 2001] built up the frame as a city/winter bike
-12- 2000 Salsa Ala Carte [2000 - present] built up frame, now a SS
-13- 1993 Miyata Team Miyata [2000 - present] built up with newer parts, still my main road bike
-14- ~1991 Ross Mt. Hood [2000-present] the nasty weather commuter
-15- 1996 Barracuda A2V [2001 - 2006] singlespeeded
-16- 2002 Bruce Gordon BLT [2002 - present] took me from one coast to the other
-17- 2004 Titus Loco-Moto [2004-2005/6]
-18- 2006 Soulcraft Option 3 [2006 - present]


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

04 Schwinn Mesa
02 Cannondale Jekyll 800
04 Stumpjumper FSR
05 Titus Motolite
06 Banshee viento


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> 1989 Bridgestone MB-1
> <snip long list>
> Yeti ARC


Jesse - these are every bike you've OWNED or every bike you've RIDDEN? 'Cause that's a lot of bikes to have owned. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

1. Black Huffy Python 16" wheels
2. Orange Huffy 20" wheels
3. 86 Diamondback bmx, with mags
4. Schwinn Sidewinder 21 speeds, 26"
5. 98 Dyno VFR
6. 99 Dyno Zone (still have)
7. 97 GT Mach 1
8. 00 Fuji Nevada, cannibalized into a race bike (still have)
9. Raleigh Technium road, pink and fixed (pissed that I sold)
10.01 Cannondale XR800 (16,000 miles and still ridden daily)
11. 02 Klein Attitude Race (sold to fund first car)
13. 02 Specialized Rockhopper, cannibalized into a race bike (still have)

I am almost 20 so that makes a little more than a bike every other year, I get team bikes this year so I am not too sure how many I will be adding but it looks promising.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

Huffy Dragster, not my first bike, but the first I can remember. My Mother tells me I T'boned the neighbor's car on it not too long after I got it since it was really too big for me Conveniently I don't remember that.
Columbia BMX Bike, rode the heck out of that thing.
Schwinn Tandem yellow tandem my sister and I rode around with, cool generator lights and all.
Mongoose SuperGoose 24" wheels, so good that my Mother put some smooth tires on it and rode it for years when I was done with it.
1987 Cannondale SR400 Sold when I bought the F3000, now I wish I'd kept it.
Mid 90's Gary Fisher Mt. Tam Polished frame, great for a month till I broke the frame. LBS gave me a credit towards the F3000.
1996 Cannondale F3000 Magic crank, XTR, Syncros Ti, Spinergy Rev X Rocks, all the good stuff. My Brother in law now has it but I have dibs on buying it back if he ever sells it.
2000 Cannondale F5000SL Another one I should have kept.
Schwinn Tandem, yellow just like the one my sister and I rode as kids, bought it at a garage sale for $75, restored it with steel wool and degreaser, repacked all the bearings and rode it a couple of times and scared the crap out of my GF, sold it on eBay for $300.
2005 Cannondale Prophet 1000 Should have gone FS sooner.
2006 Cannondale R800 CAAD 8 Road. Down to 16 lb. doesn't resemble stock anymore.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

Plim said:


> Three bikes in childhood I don't remember
> '85 Univega Nuovo Sport
> '93 Bridgestone MB-6
> '97 Voodoo Hoodoo
> ...


Wow, some similarities here:

197?? Big wheel, zat count?
197?? had two wheels, purple then rattle can painted orange
1979? KHS Duster BMX (Rode this gem to pick up Devo's Freedom of Coice album opening week)
1980's Scorpion BMX
1985 Univega Nuovo Sport, completely non-stock upon sale
1988 Nishiki Colorado (traded for a fishing pole and reel)
1992 Bridgestone MB-3 (gutted for the next bike) 
1991? Klein Rascal (my sister has this)
1997 Bontrager Privateer Comp (stolen)
2003 Dean Scout (still have)
2002 On-One Inbred (sold for the next one)
1999? Dean Private (converted SS)
2006 Bianchi Volpe (commuter)

This does not even begin to describe the many projects that have come and gone in my brain


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

GF Paragon
7 Sola
Titus Quasi-Moto
Moots YBB geared
Moots Mootaineer
Spot SS
Moots YBB SS
7 Verve 29er SS


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

*mine*

I'm not really doing this because I think someone will actually read it, but more for my own amusement. These are bikes that I actually rode, not just fiddled around with.

1) Big Wheel!
2) blue trike
3) 1985? Western Flyer Dirt Duster
4) Murray Red Wing 24" wheel 10 speed
5) Murray something with suspension
6) 1995 Schwinn Moab S << first bike I purchased myself
7) 1999 Trek 7000 << *current frame, broken*
8) Nuke Proof "Prime" frankenbike later turned SS << *current frame*
9) 198? Schwinn Sprint 12
10) 1987? Schwinn Super Sport later turned fixie <<*current*
11) 2001? Monty Alp 219
12) 2003 KHS Flite 2000 <<*Current*
13) 1972 Schwinn Varsity converted to crappy SS Cross bike project, broke on first ride
14) 1995ish Redline BMX
15) GT Borrego frame converted to SS commuter for school
16) 2004 Santa Cruz Blur 
17) 2006 Cove Handjob << *Current*
18) 2006 Kona Explosif 2-9, broke within a month.
19) 2006 Voodoo Dambala 29 <<*Current*
20) early '90s Giant Allegro 14 speed
21)

That should be everything up to now? Still want to get a trials bike again.


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok
1.Giant Iguana - 2002
2. Rocky Moutain Carve - 2002
3. Giant Iguana- broke the old one, got new frame from giant, made it single)-2003
4.Redline DJ - 2002- this was a bomber cromo DJ bike
5. Giant NRS 1- 2003
6. Redline Monocog - custom painted pink, it was sick bird!
7. Giant TCR 2 - 2005
8. Kona Kula Primo - 2006

Not that many bikes, but I am not even eighteen so...


----------



## boondok (Sep 1, 2006)

1998 trek 720 hybrid - for the road
1998 gary fisher big sur hard tail 
2000 klein mantra race my first fs bike


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*More bikes*

Little red fire engine (not a bike, but the first set of wheels I remember)
Bright orange banana seat bike
A few 10/12 speed bikes before I regained my senses and got back to the dirt.

Then there are the bike I bought or built up

1996 - Kulahara Mesa 
1998 - Diamondback Ascent
2000 - Kona Hardtail (name ???, but white paint with color speckles throughout)
2000 - Specialized HardRock
2001 - Stinky Dee-Lux
2002 - Ellsworth Joker
2002 - Giant NRS
2002 - Airbomb Nukeproof Hardtail
2004 - Ellsworth Joker
2004 - Specialized BigHit DH
2005 - Giant Reign
2005 - Giant Trance
2005 - Iron Horse 7 Point 7 (frame too large)
2005 - Santa Cruz VP-Free
2005 - Iron Horse 7 Point 5
2005 - Iron Horse MK III Expert (current XC/AM ride)
2006 - Santa Cruz Nomad (current AM/Freeride bike)

You may notice that I now like the virtual pivot type bikes. For the record the Iron 7 Point bikes are the best Freeride bikes I have been on. They pedal expeptionally well, soak up all the bumps, mine was just too heavy as I had it setup with a full on DH/Freeride build, it was cheaper and easier to look for another frame rather than to try to drop the weight on the 7 Point and still keep it slack and plush.

The VP-Free is an excellent park bike, but you don't want to be pedalling it too far. The Nomad is close to the 7 Point bikes in terms of pedalling and taking the bumps, but I was able to drop a good 4 lbs with pretty much the same component build. The build I have on my Nomad puts it around 37-38 lbs, it is still pretty heavy but perfect for what I ride. I also have second set of wheels/tires that drop it to around 34-35, should I want that epic all day singletrack, techincal XC ride.

That's my ride list. I reckon that the Nomad and the MK III will remaing as the current rides, as I can't image any other bikes working better for the type of riding I like to do.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## cpuffe (Sep 26, 2005)

Neat thread!

1) Columbia Playbike 88, 20" wheels, sissy bar, banana seat, 5 speed stickshift/SA hub, 1968-1973
2) Murray Eliminator clunker, 10 speed Tourney, 1973-1979
3) Raleigh Chill MTB, 18 speed Deore, 1985-1987
4) Schwinn Super Sport road bike, 18 speed 600, 1987-1990
5) Fiorelli Campionissimo road bike, 21 speed Chorus/Dura Ace, 1988-present
6) GT Talera MTB, 21 speed STX-RC, 1993-1997
7) GT Pantera MTB, 24 speed Deore XT, 1997-2003
8) Motobecane Fly MTB, 27 speed Deore XT, 2003-2004
9) Leader 735 road bike, 27 speed Ultegra, 2003-2005
10) Salsa Ala Carte MTB, 27 speed Deore XT, 2004-present
11) Gunnar Roadie road bike, 27 speed Ultegra, 2005-present


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Big Wheel
Couple of Huffies (stolen)
Schwinn Swing bike...you could disconnect the rear...what a gimic 
Diamond Back Team BMX....sweet.
Schwinn Ten speed...only roadie.
Jamis Diablo...stolen
Bridgestone 3 ?
Trek 8000...stolen
Proflex 856...ruint me for FS until very recently
Cannondale F400..current and ready to upgrade


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Man, you guys have had a lot of bikes. I'm only 22, so I still have some time to lengthen my list I guess...

1. Tricycle

2. Black and Purple Huffy w/ coaster brake

3. 6 speed Murray (Stolen)

4. 18 speed Huffy

5. 21 speed Royce Union (Stolen 2 weeks after I bought it)

6. 21 speed Pacific (The bike that I got into mountain biking with. Also had to constantly fix it up and replace parts, which is how I learned to work on bikes)

7. Custom built Schwinn Homegrown S-Carbon (Ordered a frame and an XT build kit. Sweetest looking bike I've ever had. Bought and sold for $1100 a year later)

8. Gary Fisher Sugar 2 (Bought for $1100 with my shop discount. Sold for $1350 two years later.)

9. Redline Monocog singlespeed (Bought for college commuting, fell in love with it, selling this week because I need the money. I plan on building up a new, sweeter singlespeed before I start law school.)

10. Santa Cruz Blur (Ordered frame and each individual component so that it was EXACTLY what I wanted. Full XTR, Chris King, Fox Forx, etc... Never added up my total price on it, but it was in the area of $3000 with all parts bought at wholesale or employee purchase price)

11. 2007 Lemond Zurich (I plan on ordering it in the spring from the new shop I recently started working at)


----------



## dlroto (Sep 10, 2006)

Team Murray BMX
Schwinn Predator BMX
Hutch Windstyler BMX I still drive it regularly
Schwinn La Tour Road
Raleigh Mt. Hood or was it a Ross Mt. Hood MTB
Performance Brand ??? MTB
2005 Cannondale Chase 2 DJ


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Good Lord...*

I thought I had owned to many bikes to this point in my life; but it looks like I'm runing way behind!

Here is my list:

01 Tricycle
02 Some 16" wheeled bike with training wheels which I don't remember what brand it was
03 1972 Murray. Banana seat and all. I had more fun on that bike than any other since
---------------------------- Long pause with out a bike. I think it lasted 5+ years--------------------
04 1982 Sears Free Spirit
05 1970something Raleigh Profesional road bike
06 1986 Miele mountain bike: THE worst bike I've ever owned.
07 1996 Trek ST120
08 1996 Trek Y33 (warranty after the ST120 broke after only 1 1/2 months of use)
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos247/5/35/31/36/76/0/76363135503_0_ALB.jpg>
09 1998 Trek VRX (warranty after the Y33 frame broke. VRX was the second WORST bike I've ever owned)
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos262/5/19/44/39/42/0/42394419503_0_ALB.jpg>
10 1998 Softride Norwester - awesome commuter bike
11 2001 Catamount
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos247/5/35/71/14/50/0/50147135503_0_ALB.jpg>
12 2003 Diamondback XTS (all mountain/Freeride)
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos454/1/10/88/57/63/7/763578810103_0_ALB.jpg>
13 2004 Raleigh Inferno XC
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos798/1/48/41/63/98/1/198634148103_0_ALB.jpg>
14 2004 Diamondback XTS Moto (Freeride/DH)
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos957/2/91/7/72/44/8/844720791203_0_ALB.jpg>
15 2004 Banshee Morphine
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1700/3/70/3/84/31/2/231840370303_0_ALB.jpg>
16 2003 Raleigh Professional (road)
<img src=https://wheel-life.com/merchant/765/images/site/2003-Raleigh-Professional-bikes.jpg>
17 2005 Raleigh Rush Hour (Track)
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1298/2/37/15/84/23/5/523841537203_0_ALB.jpg>

The last 5 are still in the coral
:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaLegba (Jul 15, 2006)

03 FUJI Tahoe (POS, can't get rid of it)
04 Jekyll 1000 (I will kill the mother****er who stole this bike and eat his children)
05 Cove Stiffee (sold it and regretted it)
05 Rockhopper (lots of mods, not really a Specialized anymore)
06 Cannondale Synapse 3 Carbon Road bike


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

1965-66 Black Schwinn Spitfire
1966-68 Red Schwinn Spitfire
1972-1978 Black Royce Union 3-speed
1983-84 Red Schwinn Spitfire
1984-85 Maroon American Flyer (Nishinki knockoff) - first MTB
1985-1990 Black Schwinn High Sierra
1990-1999 White Trek 950
1999-2002 Grey Marin Palisade Trail
2002-2004 White Specialize Stumpy 
2004-present Black Giant NRS
2005-present Black Surly 1x1
2005-present Orange Lemond Poprad
2006-present Shitstain Brown Surly Karate Monkey

They're showing up about one per year these days...


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

*Late, but present*

1979-83: Various BMX beaters and tricycles that I don't remember. I was a kid and didn't care what I rode, I was riding! They were left, stolen, donated, or trashed.
1985-87: Swap meet-brand BMX bike. Again, didn't care what brand. It was gold and looked cool! (remember, still young) Got stolen.
2001-2006: Bought a 2000 GT XCR-5000 (I-drive) in my adult life to get back into biking. Sold it last June.
2003-Present: Got a 1987 (?) Diamondback Outlook as a present and got converted into a SS and back into geared. Still lovin' it!
2004-Present: Bought a 1987 Centurion Elite R/S road bike with Shimano 600 parts for off-offroad duty. Still have it.
2003-2005: Bought a 1989 (?) Bridgestone 400 Touring bike for my SS road experiments. Converted back to geared and sold to a friend.
2003-Present: Bought a 1960s Sears Brand bike (made in Austria) for my tinkering experiments. Still functional and collecting dust/rust.
2005-Present: 2005 IRO Mia! frame and fork. Built into a 34x18 disc SS. This ride is currently my main squeeze.
2006-Present: 2003 Iron Horse Rogue Ti Frame. Built into a 3x8 geared hardtail. Still have it for geared rides.
2006-?: Bought a Zion 660 EBB Frame for my next project... Coming Soon.


----------



## sgthuddleston (Aug 31, 2006)

1. my trike...oh how i miss the good ole days..
2. wal-mart special single speed bike
3. unknown road bike
4.cannondale F300(current bike)


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Every bike I can remember*

Some red solid-rubber tired JC Penney
Huffy Dragster
Spalding 5-speed road bike
Giant Iguana
Mongoose IBOC Comp
Litespeed Obed
Ritchey Road Logic
Merlin Road
Bill Holland Titanium road
Quintana Roo USA Zero Gravity TT
Vision Tech TT 
Titus Racer X titanium
Kona Explosif
Lemond Poprad
Trek XO-1
Kelly Knobby X
Voodoo Canzo
Voodoo Zobop
Voodoo Wazoo
Voodoo Hoodoo
Voodoo Wanga One
On One Il Pompino SS cross
Jeff Lyon BigFish SS cross
Yeti ARC
Fat Chance Yo Eddy
Litespeed Ultimate
Bianchi BASS

Still have:
Colnago C40
Colnago Tecnos
Intense Spyder
Voodoo Bizango
Voodoo Dambala 29er SS
Voodoo Loa titanium 'cross
Mountain Cycle Stumptown SS cross
Javelin Trilite 700 TT
Fuji Track Pro
K2 Razorback Team SL
LandShark Road Shark fixie


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

1) 12" kids bike 
2) 20" bike
3) toys r us 26" huffy full suspension
4) 2001 or 02 trek 820
5) 04 haro X2
6) 05 trek 1500 road bike
7) 06 trek remedy 6

and i still want more. 
things i want but the parents won't let me get. gotta love being in high school 

1) 06 gary fisher Marlin (for school)
2) 07 trek EX7


----------



## drjos (Jan 25, 2004)

Schwinn Sting Rey
Yamaha bicycle
Volks cycle 10 speed
Panasonic DX5000 Road bike
??$200 mt bike.
Bridgestone MB1 
Girvin Proflex 855
Surly Cross-Check
GT LTS
Psycle Werks Wild Hare
Titus Switchblade
Turner XCE
Yeti 575
Ventana El Saltamontes
Kona Dr Dew
Giant XCE1


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> 1989 Bridgestone MB-1
> 1990 Bridgestone MB-1
> ...


Thats a lot of bikes


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

1984 Huffy BMX (not sure what happened to that one)
1992 Roadmaster MTB (Broke it)
1993 Giant Rincon (Stolen)
2003 Specialized Hardrock CrMo (Sold it to a needy friend. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid)
2004 Haro Extreme X2 (Still have)
2004 Mercier Road Bike (Still have)
2005 Cannondale Prophet (Though it is technically a loaner, I have had it for so long it feels like mine)
2006 Phat Cycle Beach Cruiser (Still have)

Next Bike? Santa Cruz Nomad


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I have owned an inordinate number of bikes in my lifetime (too many to list) but one of the most memorable would be my CCM Mustang chopper which was THE ride to have if you were a kid growing up in Canada in the 70's.

I re-organized the garage and shop today so I'd have room to keep the current herd...

1955 Peugot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme
1955 Mercury 10 speed (English)
1960's Peugot 10 speed (stll seeking some ID on this one)
1960's Peugot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme (looks like the '55 Peugot but not nearly as nice)
1973 Raleigh / Carlton singlespeed road bike
1978 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed 
1978 Raleigh Super Grande Prix
1980's Raleigh Criterium 12 speed - now a 3 speed hybrid commuter.
1985 (?) Bianchi road bike
85-ish Miyata 213 St 18 speed
1987 Kuwahara Cascade
2001 Trek 6500 HT... bought at auction for the ZX frame.


----------



## angryswede (Jun 27, 2006)

1) Royce Union - Got it on a whim at Fedmart or some random place, stolen outside my house 2 weeks later
2) Some other random bike, it was blue
3) Diamond Back SIlver Streak - first "real" bike - 3 piece crank model, got it for xmas 1983
4) Some mtn bike - I want to say a Nishiki, from 1986. My younger brother and his friends destroyed it. First bike I bought with all my own money at 11 years old.
5) GT Mach One - 1988 
6) SE Quadangle - 1990? Pieced it together from friends stuff. I wish I still had it, growing up Quadangles were always the coolest.
7) Dyno 24" Cruiser - 1996, broke collarbone, sprained wrist and back, stitches on eye when the stock front wheel folded on a 20' double, I now make sure I have good wheels on everything
8) Fuji mtn bike - 1998
9)* Robinson Ruckus 20" BMX* - 1999
10) Cannondale SuperV4000 - 2001 - sold last year to buy Trek.
11) *Colnago C40 - 2004* - 30th bday present to myself
12) *Trek Session 77* - 31st birthday present to myself

now I want to build up another 24" Bmx Cruiser and a Blur
I just finished building my GF a Superlight.

*BOLD* = Still have


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

1983 - something my dad bought from grand auto store that had 5-star mag wheels (did my first wheelie on it, immediately after i learned how to bail before you land on you neck while attempting to wheelie)
1986 - some 10-speed from kmart that managed to last me 5 years without oiling the chain
1991 - some toys-r-us mtn bike that i replaced stickers and convinced everyone i had a giant iguana... which got stolen when i was in the driver's training trailer on a saturday morning.
1994 - rigid aluminum trek mtn bike with grip shifters. i think it was the first year grip shifters were offered from trek. surely biking wouldn't get any better than this!
2000 - spec rockhopper pro... 80mm of rock destroying suspension!
2003 - santa cruz heckler... somehow its the biggest but lightest bike i've owned since the raider's last superbowl win


----------



## pskelley5 (Jan 9, 2006)

My list is pretty short, but I've loved riding each of these bikes...

Road Bikes
Nishiki Sport - Sold.
Bianchi Strata LX - Retired and sitting in my garage, but rode heavily before getting hooked on mountain biking.

Mountain Bikes
2001 DiamondBack XR1 DBR - Ride every other day
2006 Titus Moto-Lite (Aluminum) - I broke the swing arm mount on frame. Titus is repairing.
2006 Titus Moto-Lite (Titanium) - Ride every other day


----------



## FROSE (Mar 5, 2006)

Aaaah the listing of things. Its funny how the internet is such a handy medium to indulge one's penchant for cataloging stuff. I gotta admit that this is a long list and I'd be stretching to remember them all but here goes (in order IIRC)

1.Schwinn Varsity
2.Trek 520 Touring
3.Trek 360 Racing
4.Rossin
5.Ross Mt Hood
6.Schwinn High Sierra
7.50th anniversary Paramount
8.Kuwahara
9.'87 Specialized Rockhopper
10.M600 Cannondale
11.Red Shred Cannondale
12.'88 Trek 7000
13.Gitane Track Bike
14.'72 Paramount Track bike
15.Viner Track bike
16.Reynolds 531 Austro Daimlier
17.'88 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
18.Nishiki Alien
19.Trek 660 (2 of them actually)
20.Tomasso Road Bike
21.'89 Trek 990
22.'90 Trek 8000
23.'91 Trek 8300
24.Stowe Road Bike
25.'93 S Works Stumpjumper
26.'93 Stumpjumper Comp
27.Walter Croll Road Bike (still own)
28.'95 Trek 990
29.'91 Stumpjumper 
30.Miyata Team Road Bike
31.Performance Cromo Road Bike
32.'97 Trek 8500
33.Trek 9.8 OCLV
34.'03 Trek 6700
35.'01 Fisher Sugar1 (still own)
36.'03 Trek L200 Euro City Bike (still own)
37.'04 Lemond Victoire Ti Road Bike
38. Early '80s Guerciotti Road Bike (still own)
39. Lemond Poprad (still own)
40. Fisher Hardtail Two Niner (still own)
41. Tsunami TT Bike (still own)
42. Fetish SAC Roadbike (still own, lowbrow daily driver)
43. 2007 Trek Top Fuel 8 (newest addition to the stable 8^)



Whew, that was a lot of work. I think I'll lay down now.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Murray 24" BMX Cruiser in about 1982
Kmart-special hot pink and neon green MTB in about '90-'92
Sears branded "cross"(training) bike with MTB style and road wheels in '93, rode that thing all over Seattle when I first moved here.
Blue Shogun MTB, bought from Play It Again Sports in Northgate in '94, my first messenger bike and it came with those silly Scott MTB aero bar things (which later got cut off to about 20" wide for serious high speed whitelining)
Some kind of Diamond Back MTB, was neon orange when my friend bought it from a pawnshop at first and Pike, then he painted it rattle can green. Under heavy messenger work the rattle can got roughed off by constant locking and banging and the bike ended up a lovely multi-layered orange/green/bare steel mix. Lasted forever.
Kona Hahanna full rigid, tan, with the original Project Two fork. Great bike. Bought used from a friend mostly stock, ended up spec'ed with full XT and Syncros group with a CK threaded headset (purple, of course) before it got run over in Seattle's beautiful Lake Union neighborhood. It gave it's life for me, as that accident was the closest I have ever come to death (that I know about).
GT Avalanche, brushed aluminum, with a Ritchey rigid steel fork and the surviving remnants of the group from the Hahanna. Purchased for me by the driver in the above-listed accident's insurance company. Sold when I switched jobs and need some scratch, still regret selling the Syncros tubular cranks, seatpost and bar ends that were on it.
Kona Fire Mountain, red, the last year they were steel. Another great Kona frame, lasted through two years of messenger work, ended up full XT/LX with Salsa highlights. Replaced the crappy R(eally)S(uspect)T(echnology) fork with a Project Two rigid.
Iron Horse SGS Sport ('03). First freeride bike, not bad. Broke the frame after two seasons.
Kona Smoke Commuter. Yet another great steel Kona, still have this bad boy, which just became nearly all XT.
Iron Horse Yakuza Waka-Gashira. Not bad for a freeride hardtail, but ultimately too piggy to do it all. Sold it last September and still in the market for an All Mountain bike that can handle freeriding. 
Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho. Good in a way, but too big for me. As an aside, I will never buy another single pivot bike.
Fetish Cycles Obsession DJ/park bike. Fun, light and single speed all the way!
'06 Transition Dirtbag, newest member of the family! It sports many aof the parts from the Kumicho, with Azonic Outlaw wheels and an X.7/Saint/RF Diabolus custom group.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

Let's see...

Mongoose Decade Pro
A different Mongoose Decade Pro
Dyno Pro Comp
Fat City Monster Fat
Bontrager Privateer Comp
Nishiki Century 12
* Kelly Deluxe
* Bianchi Pista
* Giant TCR composite 1

* = still have
I keep bikes for a long time.


----------



## AMRipper (Nov 29, 2006)

Trek 820
92 Giant atx 760
96 Cannondale m800
94 Gary Fisher xc
96 Cannondale Cad 3
99 Kona Chute
97 Yeti DH6
03 Kona Stinky Primo
05 Jamis Dakar
05 Giant Trance
02 Specialized Stumpjumper m4


----------



## ax0n (Nov 11, 2006)

Old-School _Knight Rider_ themed Big-Wheel (plastic wheeled, plastic-bodied trike, direct-drive front wheel). I was TINY when I had this. 3 or so.

A huffy kids' bike for my 5th birthday (1984). Don't remember the model. All black and BMX styling without actually being a BMX bike. Had the number 7 all over it. Fixed gear, coaster brake. Ditched it when we moved in '88

Huffy Challenger. Typical cheapo 20" BMX bike. I got it for Christmas in 1986. I was still riding it in 1990. I don't know what happened to it.

Brown Raleigh Three speed. Old, probably late 70s. My grandfather found it on the side of the road (to be picked up by trash truck). I thought it was lame, but it was alright. I wonder if my parents still have it. Hmm... I got it in '90 but my dad made it his soon after since I didn't ride it.

Blue unknown-brand heavy-ass 10-speed road bike. probably from the 70's too. Same pile the raleigh was in. This bike was HOT STUFF for me. And it was fast as hell...until I tacoed a wheel in a pretty high-speed wipeout on gravel (I don't know what I was thinking riding it on gravel). '90 to '95.

Mt. Something x-mart mountain-bike. Mt. Hood? Mt. Horn? Mt. I bought-it-at-kmart. Whatever. First actual mountain bike. Put through hell and back. Got it in '94, stopped riding in '97 when I got out of high school (and then I got fat as hell, got married, etc). I broke it out in 2002 again, had to replace a bunch of stuff. Destroyed the freewheel rear wheel, needed new cables, new brakes, and the BB was disintegrating. Kept riding it, eventually BROKE the front wheel (broke a spoke, cracked and bent the rim, and tore the tire completely open) doing some off-road crap. Threw it away. I was done cycling.

2006 Next Power-X DS 26. Wal-mart. $60. Awwwww yeaah. August '06. Started commuting for fun and fitness. Broke the rear freewheel in about 6 weeks. Sold on craigslist for $25 as-is. I was hooked again.

'99 Diamondback Sorrento, late Sept. '06. $100 used at the LBS. Awesome bike. Just got in from my first snow/slush/ice commute. I've put a few hundred miles on it already. I love it to death! Still have it.

'98 Diamondback Outlook, Early nov. '06. Almost free on craigslist. Guy got it for xmas in '98, and then never, ever rode it. I replaced the cheapo freehweel rear wheel with a cheapo (yet more bulletproof) Shimano/Alex freehub wheel. Great bike at a great price. Still have it.


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*wow, this is scary*

This is strange. I never knew I've had so many bikes....and I'm only 20

-Random yellow bike back in Pakistan
-Red Huffy BMX bike- beaten to death
-Red Huffy mountain bike- also beaten to death
-GT Backwoods Racing Series- beaten to near-death and 'donated' for $25 in-store credit
-Huffy 'Racing' road Bike- bought for $10 at yardsale and 'raced' until it died. Donated it.
-Giant Rincon CroMo 4130 beater- still alive
-Specialized Hardrock 199?- My 1st SS love that was thrown away by the UMBC Campus Physical Plant- #0(k them...:madman: 
-Giant NRS1- my first real mtb...my pride and joy
-Jamis Dakota- eBayed
-Simplon Cirex- eBayed
-Klein Mantra Race Carbon from '99/'00- damn sweet ride. Still can't get over it.
-Moser m76 Road frame- slooooowly getting built up. Saving up for a full Dura Ace ep!!!
-Zion 853 EBB mtb- also slooowwwly getting built up. Kooka Cranks!!
-Specialized Hardrock 199?- Off CL. Replaced my first real SS love, the Hardrock that was thrown away...:sad:
-Schwinn Crisscross- My brother in Richmond uses it but oh I love it too. Steel rocks.
-Salsa Ala Carte from the mid '90's- Sahweet steel ride. Love it. :thumbsup: 
-Iron Horse Warrior Special Edition- meh, eBayed


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

GT Edge Ti (Current Ride)
GT Xizang (Current Ride
GT Avalanche LE (Prestige)
Panasonic PICS Team America
Panasonic Mountain Cat 7500
Panasonic Pro ATB
Panasonic DX5000
Panasonic DX4000
Fuji Royale
Sekai 2400 LTD
Schwinn Suburban
Huffy Cheater Slick


----------



## Keepthemdead (Jul 23, 2006)

0.kids bikes
1.Schwin bmx
2.Precision(?) mountain bike (sears,birthday present at 14,broke it 4 months later)
3.Toyo Asahi hybrid ( pretty decent , remembered it being fast)
4.Mongoose IBOC (first real bike at 15, beautiful silver rigid)
5.Norco Nitro (95/96 XC race bike , tange tubing xt manitou comp fork , fire engine red,
still have frame, heaven on wheels at the time)
6.Canondale road bike( bought new sold fast,hated the way it rode)
7. Norco Artic hybrid (99? heavily used as messenger work bike,replaced 
everything a few times,still use to commute)*
8. Minelli road (bought frame, then built with sweet select parts,all black stealth,
stolen)
9.Norco Olympia (2005 hyrbid stolen)/Replaced with Norco Sasquatch( decent mtn bike)*
10. Frankenbike( built up specialized hardrock frame, mongrel(mtn/rd)part/rigid/singlespeed
do-all/probably messenger in a few months bike)*
11.Next up probably an IRO dedicated singlespeed

*STILL HAVE

I'm 23.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Cant remember the kid stuff, but I will start with the "real" bikes....

97 Schwinn Moab 2
96 Dean Aermet
99 Bontrager Privateer S
95 Bontrager Road
00 Fisher Mt Tam (warranty replacement for Bonty)
02 Cannondale CAAD5 (first discs!)
96 DBR WCF
00 Trek 9.9 Pro
XACD Chi-ti wondercrapper
GT Force Ultegra
01 Cannondale CAAD5 Team 
Surly Crosscheck Ultegra triple (Blue Reynolds)
01 Gary Fisher Sugar
02 Klein Adept Pro
99 Klein Adroit Pro
02 Intense Uzzi SL (blinged out)
Surly Crosscheck 105 triple (Red)
Jamis Dakar Pro (Bought it on vacation when Uzzi broke, then rode it less than 100 yards and crashed it, fracturing platella, promptly sold it after exorcism)
Cannondale R1000 (w/ one of the first ever Am Classic Road 420 wheelsets)
Surly Crosscheck (green, single speeded, with green Michelins and Spinergy)
Cannondale Jekyll 1000 w/ Lefty
02 Cannondale F2000SL CAAD5
01 Cannondale Raven w/ Lefty
03 Scott Carbon fiber full suspension thingy that sucked
02 Gary Fisher ProCaliber
00 Santa Cruz Bullit
01 Trek Fuel 90 (then warrantied for a 03 Trek Fuel 90) *still own*
01 Schwinn Rocket 88
03 Cannondale R600
03 Cannondale XR800
Aeon ISIS
03 Trek Liquid 25
99 Marin Larkspur
02 Trek Fuel 100 (broken, warrantied for 04 Trek Fuel 95)
Some antique Bianchi celeste road bike set up single w/ one brake
03 Trek 7200
04 Klein Palomino (that sucked too)
03 Cannondale R3000 (pink one, broken and warrantied for R2000 blue one)
04 Surly Long Haul Trucker (green one, ran over by Continental Airlines, fixed, then painted purple)
03 Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo
05 Cannondale Prophet 600
06 Gary Fisher Cobia 29er
05 Gunnar Roadie (first with D/A 9 speed, now with Sram Rival 10) *still own*
05 Trek Fuel EX9 (custom built rocker and rear shock for 5" travel, built with 8" rotors and Fox Vanilla 130 for all-mountain stuff)
06 Gunnar Rockhound 29er *current main bike*
05 Giant Cypress ST (grocery getter/commuter with drop bars, brooks saddle and bar-end shifters) *still own*
06 Specialized Seqouia carbon (girlfriends road bike)
06 Trek 7.2FX (girlfriends commuter)


----------



## CollegeCatholic (Mar 23, 2005)

Can't remember the kid stuff but I had two FS Wal-Mart Bikes in high school and my first "real bike" was an '03 Giant STP 2. Now I have my first raceworthy bike in the form of a 2001 Cannondale F2000 SL Headshok Team Sobe Edition.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

1. Crap yellow 20" that I learned on.

2. Brothers green Schwinn Stingray hand me down with banana seat and cut down sissy bar mounted to seatstays (trick!) 

3. New Red Schwinn Stingray with monster heavy duty rims. Did my first BMX race at Escape Country a few days later.

4.Dan Gurney diamond frame with Moto-Mags and Redline Fork.

5. Red PK Ripper with Cooks fork and Stem and Redline V bars. 

6. Schwinn Cruiser. 

7. Crap No Name MTB 

8. Bianchi Osprey MTB

9. Diamond Back Axis MTB with Tange Switchblade then Rock Shox 1 fork

10. Griffen Metal Matrix with Manitou EFC fork ( w/ speed spring) broke like glass, sweet. 

11. Kinesis Easton Hardtail 

12. Another Easton Hardtail ( currently my Singlespeed) 

13. LeMond Buenos Aires road bike.

14. Giant NRS (Still have)

15. Gitane/Dura-Ace road bike

15. Titus/Dura-Ace road bike (Still have)

16. Felt F1X Cyclocross bike w/ Alpha Q fork and Dura/Ace goodies

17. K2 5" travel With PIKE. (Still have)


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Chase24.1 said:


> Jessep said:
> 
> 
> > I may of missed a few...
> ...


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

From the beginning:

1. Little blue trike
2. Rattle-can-red Schwin 20", model unknown
3. Blue Murry "banana seat" bike, 20"
4. Green Murry 3-spd "English racer" 26"
5. Blue Columbia 10-spd
6. Blue Miata 310 10-spd (my 1st "bike shop" bike)
7. Black Miata 710 10-spd
8. White/purple, then red used custom (for someone else) race bike
9. '85 Purple Cannondale R300
10. '87 Battleship grey/pink Cannondale M600 - 1st mtbike
11. Red/silver Cannondale R800
12. Purple/black Cannondale SR50
13. '96 Gary Fisher Montare
14. '00 Titus Racer X
15. '01 Litespeed Tuscany
16. '01 (?) Ventana El Fuego
17. Haro Group 1 Cruiser (24")
18. '03 Iron Horse Hollowpoint
19. '05 Brew Cruiser (24")
20. '06 FMF BMX 20"
21. '01 Monty 221 X-Lite

The ones in blue are still in the stable.

Kathy :^)


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

My list is pretty short...

- learned on an old gray and black 20" Schwinn, with a banana seat and the mom/dad handle at the back of the seat
- Huffy BMX. Blue metallic with rider-added flourescent green paint splashes. Always wanted a Haro or whatever, with pegs and rotors but it was a choice between a better bike and skateboards. Boards won out for some reason- it'd be cool to have some BMX trick moves to fall back on these days but I'm pretty sure skating helped my surfing.
- MTB style Columbia, 26" POS- rode this from 8th grade thru high school
- Trek 720 Hybrid- bought after college, commuted on a little bit, exercised, etc.
- Kona Jake bought last summer when it became apparent that I was gonna stick with my commute (13mi r/t)
- Nashbar steel MTB frame I just picked up for $45, the basis for my TBD cheapass singlespeed. Thinking vaguely about making it a 96er but not positive.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

*So that's where all my money went...*

Not counting the more modern bikes, which I consider disposable, these are my bikes worth mentioning:

53 Schwinn Hornet (Pictured in my profile. My Favorite bike ever.)
86 Trek Sh!tbox I turned into an mtb
86 Cannondale SM500 (the yellow one with the 24" rear wheel)
86 Ciocc Track thing
87 Fisher CR-7 (Mantis XCR copy)
87 Ron Keifels Team 7-11 Eddy Merckx
87 Pinarello Track Bike
87 Cinelli Track Bike
88 Battaglin Time Trial machine
88 Trimble Carbon Cross
89 Trimble I4
89 Pinarello Supercorsa
89 Mantis Flying V
90 Merlin Titanium
90 Mantis Flying V
90 Fisher Supercaliber (2x)
90 Breezer Lightening
91 Trek 8900
91 Trek 2300
91 Mantis Profloater
91 Trimble I4
91 Bridgestone MB-0
91 Waterford Track
92 Trek OCLV prototypes (2x)
92 Mantis Profloater
92 Fat Chance 10th Anniversary
92 Trek Y Prototypes (3x)
92 Klein Attitude (yeah, in gator)
92 McMahon Titanium
93 Klein Rascal
93 Funk Procomp (2x)
93 Mountain Goat Deluxe
93 Nuke Proof Titanium
94 Mountain Goat WhiskeyTown Racer
95 Mantis Profloater
97 Mantis Profloater

Also, I picked up 11 different Santa Cruz Bontragers, having first dibs in the buyout of the Bontrager brand. Since the serial numbers don't correlate to the model years, I had no way of knowing what year any of them are. Sold them all.

Under consideration are projects from Moots, Jones, Vanilla, and Oswald.


----------



## foodman (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been into biking for three years and this is my list

90's bonelli mt st-anne (converted into trials bike)
96 ish specialized rockhopper
03 kona scab
02 norco 4hun
01 giant NRS (was stolen)
05 norco evolve
00 jamis cross country XS
04 kona stuff
90's eclipse (local brand)
02 giant XTC
03 echo pure
90's giant sedona
03 norco fluid
04 specialized p3
90's eclipse fixie


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Rampar *bmx*

Mongoose *something *

Raleigh *u.s. Express*

Gary Fisher *advance*

Gary Fisher *hk-ii*

Cannondale *m-800, Beast Of The East*

Manitou *H.T.*

Gt Idxc- *1.0, Brian Lopes' Edition*

Yeti *as-x*

Intense *tazer Vp*

Near Future:

Transition *bottle Rocket*

Nicolai *tfr*


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm...My past in bikes is kind of feeble compared to most.
1. Mountain Lion BMX ( got it for my 5th birthday)
2. Trek 4200 13" (9th B-Day)
3. Giant Rincon 2004 (Saved up and bought it it late 2003)
4. Getting a Giant STP1 2006 + BB7 Brakes (Getting at xmas)

Since ive only gotten started in proper jumping and mountain biking in the last year most of my bikes were replaced due to me getting bigger, not them breaking.

Peace
Gabriel


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

1. No name 16" wheeled banana seat bike. My grandfather cobbled it together from found parts.
2. Schwinn Sting Ray Jr. 
3. Schwinn Predator
4. Mongoose Alta (my first mountain bike, although it was closer to a hybrid with 26"wheels)
5. Schwinn Sierra
6. Schwinn Paramount Series 70
7. Balance Al 450
8. Answer Manitou FS ('94 model with Manitou 3 shocks on the rear)
9. Voodoo Canzo (Tom Teasdale built steel FS)
10. Iron Horse Toby Henderson (basically a Foes Weasel)
11. Yeti Lawill DH 6
12. Chuck CR FS (still have this, the frame is currently hanging up)
13. Merlin Echo
14. Haro Cyclocross
15. Independent Fab Cross
16. Merline Cyclocross bike
17. Specialized DH (first one broke and was warrantied with the newer frame)
18. Ellsworth Dare
19. Surly Instigator
20. Yeti DH 8

Current Bikes:
21. Dekerf Team ST
22. '02 Turner RFX (with 5" and 6" rockers)
23. Kelly Cross Bike
24. Klein Attitude circa '91, with a mix of parts ranging from '90 to '95
25. Raleigh 3 speed circa 1970 for going to the store
26. 1958 Amf Roadmaster Balloon tire 

The interesting thing (from my point of view) to note is that up to bike #19 (but excluding bike #1) every bike was bought new. I worked in a bike shop for a long time and bikes #6 through #19 were all bought for wholesale (as were the parts). #5 was the last bike I bought complete...every other bike was bought as a frame and parts (often parts swapped from one bike to another, and one bike often, but not always, sold to finace a new one).

Since leaving the bike industry, bike buying has slowed significantly (although to be fair, since leaving the industry I've also gone back to grad school, got married, and had two kids, and my ride time has also gone way down), and every frame has been bought used (or in the case of the Raleigh, found in the trash).

Looking at the list, I'm sure I'm forgetting a bike here and there (in fact, I realize I'm forgetting at least 2 road bikes I owned as well as several cruisers).


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

1.1963 1st bike ever a Speedwell 24" back pedal brake , Man I still get exited when I think about the rides I had on it. Road, dirt and grass we did it all.
2. Malvin Star "Dragster"
3. Malvin Star "Chopper"
4. Malvin Star 27" racing bike
5. Malvin Star "Delux racing bike" , this probably was the begining of the addiction!
6. Mid '70's Puch 10 speed, First intro to racing 
7. '77 Colnago 10 speed (SLX tubing and sutour)
8. '80 Vitus with Suntour superbe pro (wish I still had it)
9. '81 Basso , Red with Campy 
10.'82 Colnago , Campy
11.'83 Vitus , Suntour
12.'84 Vitus , Dura Ace, Did my first Ironman Australia on it 
13.'85 Vitus , Campy , Did Double Brown NZ ( ironman NZ)
Moved to Canada
14.'86 Meile road and mountain bikes (1st REAL mtn bike)
15.'87 Vitus carbon , Ironman Canada in '88
16.'88 Fat Chance
17. '89 Brodie Soverign
18.'89 Merlin Road (1st pair of Scott Aero bars)
19.'90 Nisiki Alien , WHY did I sell it
20.'91 QR Tri bike
21.'91 Norco ?
22.'91 Rocky Mtn 
23.'92 Colnago
24.Nuke proof ?
25.Merlin Mtn
26.'95 Norco Team Issue another one of those why did I ever let it go
27.'96 Norco Team
28.'96 Litespeed Road
29.'97 Litespeed Tri
30.'97 Norco Team Ti (still have)
31.'98 Norco Team Ti
32 '99 Norco Team Ti (still have)
33.'99 Seven Road (still have)
34.'00 Seven Cross (still have)
35.'00 Seven Tri gave it to a mate
36.'02 Seven Duo (still have)
37. Spot SS (still have)
38.Piss Off SS
39.Piss Off SS Xross
40.Piss Off Fixed Gear Road
41.Piss Off 29" SS
42.Spot "City bike"
43.Steve Potts 29"
may have missed a few.
Oh yeah better add about 10 or so Track bikes in ther from'75 to '85
In the works a Temple Tri and on the JJ list
Next year would like to get a Ericksen mtn and a Ti fixed gear


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> 1989 Bridgestone MB-1
> 1990 Bridgestone MB-1
> ...


Wow you have spent more on bikes than me by a long shot. I no longer feel bad about my habit.


----------



## matteus (Mar 27, 2005)

MTB-
'01 Trek 4500

Road-
'04 Jamis Quest


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

*i dont know you ... and i might be wrong ...*



Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> 1989 Bridgestone MB-1
> 1990 Bridgestone MB-1
> ...


I call bulls....


----------



## sierra-life (Mar 16, 2004)

*Thanks for jogging the memory.*

• *Tricycle*- Hand me down. Was painted the same green as the shed.
• *Schwinn Stingray*- 3 foot sissy bar, banana seat, ape bars. Painted Green, Purple, Orange.
• *Schwinn Orange Crate *
• *Schwinn Uni-cycle*
• *Schwinn 10 Speed*- Inverted handlebars. Could ride a 1/2 mile wheelie when 11 years old.
• *Moped*- found hot wired and abandoned on local trail
• *Another Stingray*- Almost killed me during Evil Knievel era.
• *Some Schwinn Road Bike*- started packing on the miles
• *Fuji Mountain Bike 1989*- first MTB race
• *Trek 850 MTB*
• *Cannondale Beast of the East*- still have frame. Fork being used for daughters cable ride in backyard.
• *Cannondale Team Crest Road*
• *Cannondale 2.8 Road *
• *Proflex 950*- carbon fork and swingarm
• *Jamis Dakar*
• *Weyless*- SuperLite Clone
• *Ventana Pantera*
• *Turner Burner*
•* 29" Astrix Fixy .... just ordered*


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here... so what the heck, in order of appearance w/many overlapping:

tricycle - red
big wheel - does this count?
sears 16" w/solid tires
random girls 20" upgrade to pneumatics!
AMF 20" w/motorcycle tank & trim
random garage sale 20"
Schwinn Orange Crate (bmx-ized - dang worth $$ now)
Webco early BMX
Powerlight 20" BMX mild steel
Powerlight 20" BMX Cro-mo x-long
Bassett Racing 20" BMX (best bike I've ever owned ever!)
huffy Beach cruizer
Univega Alpina Uno - first mtb
Schwinn beach cruizer (stolen)
random beach cruizer (stolen)
Cannondale F1000 mtb (current unfortunately)
Torker beach cruizer (trashed, it wishes it was a real Torker)
Mongoose 24" bmx (current)
Supergo Access XCL mtb (in progress)

Have made a lot of those bikes last a long time - thanks for the memories!


----------



## CollegeCatholic (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't even understand why some of you would have so many bikes. Some of you seem to be more into collecting bikes than actually getting out and riding them. As long as my bike works and isn't acting as a blatant hurdle to my ability to ride, I'm set.


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

I think I win for shortest list. I have have had a total of 4 bikes including my trike.
1.Tricycle
2.Macadem 16"
3.Norco Mountaineer 20"
4.Current Rocky Mountain Fusion


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Some cheap BMX
Some sort of old Bridgestore
eightysomthing Rockhopper
AC Air lite
04 Cake 1DLX
05 Cake1DLX (maverick forks suck)
Voodoo Wazoo

575, and don't plan on getting anything new for a long time (upgraditis suppressed by supremekickassedness)


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Scottay5150 said:


> I call bulls....


Me too, specialized never made a "stumphumper"


----------



## MadRiverRider (Dec 4, 2006)

Did anyone have the red and white schwinn predator? It would have been mid 80's. I remember it came with dice valve caps and the chainstays had integrated platforms to stand on. That was the best christmas present ever?

Since then...
fugi hybrid
cannondale - m ??? big, red and all aluminum
cannondale - m300 w/rock shox
merlin mountain
tomac revolver
gary fisher rig
Electra straight 8
Cannondale prophet
Cannondale Chase


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

1) Cheap Moto BMX
2) Cheap ST BMX
3) Cycle Pro BMX
4) Trek 1995 Steel Rootbeer color Hardtail, forgot name, one of my favorites though!
5) Shwinn Powermatic BMX for college (1998)
6) Cannondale F1000 Alum. Hardtail
7) Trek Fuel 100, 20004
8) Bianchi SASS
9) Bianchi Pista
10) Black Sheep Steel Cruiser
11) Black Sheep Ti Cruiser


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Tec Nova
Ritchey Ascent Comp
Bridgestone MB1
Cameron hardtail
Cameron full-suspension
Kona Explosif
Moots YBB
Specialized steel FSR
Psycle Werks Wild Hare (DH upgrades)
Dirt Works Piranha
Rocky Mountain Reaper
Turner RFX
Specialized Big Hit DH
Knolly VTach 
Santa Cruz VP Free
Knolly VTach


----------



## DoubleDiamond (Jan 12, 2004)

*what a history!*

some trike
About 6 big wheels - all with cracked frames from jumping them - all ended up at the dump.
A used green 16" with training whels - no idea what happened to it
Huffy 3spd w/ apehangers - garbage
Schuck's Baja Blaster - garbage
Schwinn Varsity 10 spd - sold for $10
'81 or so Redline MX III - sold to buy a GT
'82 or so Chrome GT Mach I - sold to buy a car
'83 CW 24" cruiser - sold to buy a car
----- bought car, without bike for about 5 years -----
'90 Diamond Back Ascent
'93 Cannondale F700
'95 Cannondale F1000
'97 Cannondale Super-V 3000
'01 K2 Razorback sold for $700
'03 K2 MOD 5 road bike - probably never will sell it.
'04 K2 lithium 5.0 - frame for sale - PM for details
'05 Yeti 575 - I have found Nirvana


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

5 kids bikes, I grew up and they were to small. 

Then Stevens 752 Comp, my first MTB full rigid, steel frame, complete Deore LX, it was SUPER, although a bit too big for me in the beginning.

Then Univega Ram es900. Fullsuspension with Magura Clara discbrakes. The shittiest brakes ever. They sucked so much, that I didn´t ride for almost 2 years. 
Then I put other brakes on it and started riding like crazy again.
I destroyed several parts of the bike and upgraded it. I then gave it to a buddie, he still has it. The frame is surprisingly durable. Really good thing. Even the 2000 Sid Dual Air Shock. It has never had a service or whatever. Must have like 25000+ kilometers. It still works as new.

Then I got a Drössiger Taiwan Frame with a Marzocci Z1 Drop off. That thing got me into "freeriding" with incredible 5" of travel. Gave it to my father, as the top tube is nut crackingly high, he uses it as a road touring bike and put 25000km on it in 2 years. With a BOBYak that is.


I then bought a Wheeler Wasp01 dually frame. Had it for 2 weeks, broke the rear. Got it replaced, sold it for 20% of the sum I payed for it. Biggest mis buy ever.

Then got a slightly used Heckler for an apple and a banana. THE BEST BIKE I ever owned so far. Had it for almost 3years now. With different shocks and forks and wheels  
It is close to perfect! I love it.

In between I had 5 different commuter bikes, which I ride/rode A LOT of miles on. All of them were worth 10$ or less. The saddle was usually the most expensive part on them.

And I once had a street/dirt/urban bike. Sold it for cheap. :madman: 
And I once had a self built 26" trials bike, sold it for ASS cheap :madman: :madman: 

Greetings Znarf


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

*3 for me... Maybe 2?*

Hummm...

I think in:
Between 1995 - 1997 A kid bike... (Can't remember the name) Well, I was still a child. 
2005 - Trek® Mountain Track 800 (Got it from my Aunty)
2006 - Giant® Yukon 2007 edition (With my own pocket money I saved up from chinese new year) 

So in total, I have 3 bikes... Precisely, the Trek belongs to my twin brother now... Anyway, I use to have it.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm bored, I'll play from the age of 5...

-Red Huffy BMX
-Another random red BMX bike
-Blue Murray something-or-other MTB
-Mountain Tek Boulder...Sporting goods store lameness
-Trek 4500, sort of my dad's, sort of mine (he still has it)
-KHS Alite 1000. First "real" bike. All mine. Too big. Shop traded the frame to build up the Homegrown.
-Trek 1000 roadie. "Babysitting" for a guy on his Mormon mission. Guy came back and the bike left me. I was sad.
-Schwinn Homegrown. Gold and black, Yeti made. Still very sad I sold it for a team "deal", favorite XC bike ever.
-GT IDXC 1.0. Became indebted to bike shop for it. Bad move. Ended up selling most of the parts and frame after realizing I was in debt for a bike I didn't want.
-Random loaners (Bianchi SISS, Specialized CX bike, a spraypainted Stumpjumper) between the GT and...
-Litech/Salt Cycles magnesium frame. Bought off a dude down in Happy Valley for dirt cheap. Failed Utah business venture. Russian Mafia used them to smuggle cocaine. Ugly as hell, and the shade of yellow on the frame did not match the shade of yellow on my Reba. Much anger. Cracked at seattube/seatstay junction. Surprise surprise.
-Iron Horse SGS DH. First DH bike. Bought cheap off a guy on RM. Have broken more parts on this bike than all of the others put together. Me like. Still have it.
-Parkpre shiny aluminum bike with naked man on downtube. Free from the LBS to replace the broken mag frame. Rode it all of once, was too small (i'm too fat) and didn't agree with a 4 inch fork up front. Gave back to LBS after I built up...
-Ellsworth Specialist. First DJ/urban bike. Used most of the parts from the XC bike to build it up. Ton of fun. Still have it.
-Redline Conquest CX bike. Coming next week. Purchased for new job (courier). X-mas present to myself.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

*Interisting thread.*

I cant remember way back.

1990 bigwheel (best bike ever)
1992 Huffy 20" kids bike
1995 Magna 24" bike. (trail blaze?)
1997 Magna mountain breeze.
Now my bikes get more serious
1999 Diamondback Venom BMX
2000 Magna Glacier point (was my road bike, survived 4758 miles)
2004 Motiv Vortex Disc (first somewhat real mountain bike)
2004 Specialized P.2
(now comes many bikes, all similar years, I still have all of the above, but some of the below are gone.)
2004 Ironhorse Warrior Sport
2004 Giant Yukon
2005 Gary Fisher Opie
2006 Specialized Hardrock Sport
2005 Kona Scrap (frame)
2006 Kona Shred
2005 Ibex Zone FR1
2005 Giant STP2
2004 Mountaincycle rumble (frame)
2005 Specialized P.1 cr-mo
2004 Kona shred (won reciently, complete bike.... $75.00)
2004 Specialized Bighit Comp
2007 DK General lee
2003 Kona Stuff (frame)

thats about it.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

*Waouh!*

Geez!  I wonder how much you guys spended on bikes. 

I only paid one for myself so far and sadly, I'm already 15.  Yep, is the Yukon one...


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

BMX bikes

FMF 20"
Torker cruiser 26"
Redline Proline cruiser 24"
GT cruiser 24"

A list of bikes I've owned since I started mtn biking back in 1986 

1986 Specialized StumpJumper Comp.
1988 Specialized StumpJumper Team
1991 Fisher Paragon
1990 Schwin mtb
1991 Klein Rascal with IRD Ti fork
1991 S-Works Steel with Fat Chance rigid fork
1991 Ventana Marble Peak HT
1996 Merlin mtb
1994 Trek 1200
1995 Trek 5400 OCLV Road bike
1994 Ventana Marble Peak FS
1998 Santa Cruz Heckler
1998 Klein Attitude
1998 C'Dale R1000
1999 Santa Cruz Superlight
1999 Santa Cruz Chameleon
2000 GF Sugar
2001 Merlin
2004 GF Sugar (warranty frame)
2003 GF Sugar
2005 GF Sugar (warranty frame)
2004 Ventana X-5
2004 Ventana El Saltamontes
2006 Ventana El Padrino
2007 ? 

Okay now onto motorbikes 

1986 Yamaha XT350
1988 Honda GB500
1989 Yamaha YZ600
1996 KTM Duke
1999 Honda CBR900rr
2001 Honda CBR929rr
2000 Honda CBR929rr


----------



## 99rioredsnake (Feb 11, 2006)

Bringing back some cool memories.....

First Bike: age 7 Unk brand orange bike w/ banana seat.
Then
1 Huffy BMX
2 Murray silver and gold w/ red "Tuff-wheels"
3 Mongoose BMX w/tange TRX forks and Redline "v-bars"-stolen
4 Diamondback BMX
5 Schwinn Sierra MOS-(first mtn.bike.)
6 Specialized Stumpjumper FS 1992
7 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro 2001
8 Cannondale CAAD 5 USA Edition- road bike 2002
9 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 2006

A short list especially since I've been riding for 32 years, but I loved them all. I'm hoping to pass on my biking addictition to my son this year. He's getting his third bike, a 2007 Hotrock A1 FS, and he's only 9!!
Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## 99rioredsnake (Feb 11, 2006)

Whoopps I forgot two....

A Sears Freespirit 10 speed and a Itoh 10 speed in between the the Mongoose and the Diamondback.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My Bikes...*

01.AMF Renegade (Age 7)
02.Sears Free Spirit 10-Speed (Age 12)
03.Huffy BMX in a cool Orange and Black combo (Age 12)
04.Huffy low-rider bike with a Stingray fork.(Age 13)
05.Redline BMX.(Age 13)
06.Schwinn track bike (Age 23)
07.Schwinn Madison track bike #1
08.Tour De Mode ATB 
09.Schwinn MesaRunner 
10.Univega Alpina Uno
11.Schwinn Aluminum roadbike
12.Peugeot Road bike
13.1989 Mongoose IBOC Pro
14.1987 Specialized Stumpjumper Team (2nd owner)
15.Nashbar TT,Shimano 105 with 24" front wheel.
16.1989 Univega Alpina Pro
17 1990 Raleigh Technium Heat.
18.1990 Bridgestone MB1
19.1990 Olmo TT,Campy with 26" front wheel
20.1990 Trek Single Track (Black)
21.1990 Specialized Stumpjumper
22.1991 Specialized Rockhopper
23.1993 Specialized Stumpjumper
24.1995 Schwinn KOM (used)
25.1990 Rockhopper Comp (used)
26.1993 Rockhopper (pawn shop)
27.1992 Haro Extreme (cracked frame)
28.1993 Scott CST #1
29.1992 Scott/Ritchey CST 
30.1983 Specialized Stumpjumper
31.1995 Specialized Rockhopper A1(sold)
32.1991 Mongoose IBOC Team (sold)
33.1992 Haro Impulse
34.1983 Ross Mt Hood
35.1984 Ross Mt Hood
36.1988 Specialized RockCombo
37.1987 Shogun 
38.1988 GT Kurakarum K2 (sold)
39.1993 Bridgestone MB-5
40.1988 Bridgestone MB-6
41.1988 Raleigh Technium Carbon
42.1994 Trek 9500 Suspension Track 
43.1999 Schwinn M3
44.1999 Raleigh F500 Police.
45.1991 Ritchey P-23 (sold)
46.1990 Specialized Stumpjumper.
47.1988 Nishiki Cascade.
48.1993 Trek Single Track 930.
Wow.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

2006 Yeti AS-X
And some others.
Too many beers to remember them all.


----------



## earl06 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ahhh.....the memories! Great mental exercise.*

early 70's Red Schwinn stingray
late 70's Univega BMX
late 70's Columbia 3-spd w/drop bars
1980 Univega 10-spd (used as MtBike, couldn't break it, traded for Fuji)
1981 Haro Freestyler (wish I still had this one)
1982 Fuji Supreme 12-spd converted to 18-spd (touring,off-road, it did it all) traded for first mountain bike in 1988.

_Mountain Bikes_
1988 Fuji (Stolen in DC)
1991 Mongoose (Stolen in Salisbury, MD)
1993 Diamondback Ascent (converted to SS Townie, left in Telluride 5 years ago)
1994 Marin Bear Valley (converted to SS, still have)
1995 Diamondback V-Link 3.0 (broken, still have frame)
1998 First Gen Heckler (broke frame, got Superlight as replacement)
2002 Superlight (currently fiancee's rig)
2002 Schwinn Moab Steel Hardtail (fiancee's old rig, now a slick-tired townie)
2004 Heckler (currently not ridden enough)

_also..._
Kona A'ha cruiser with Nexus 7-spd hub (sweet)


----------



## Mr_Kaizer (Nov 30, 2004)

Since I started MTB'ing at 15 years old (about three years ago):

Specialized Stumpjumper HT (got me into mountainbiking)
Intense Uzzi SLX (my first fs)
Intense 6.6 (my current trailbike)
Turner DHR
Intense M3 (my next DH race bike)


----------



## Gepruts (Jan 1, 2006)

*These spring to mind ...*

Maxam Overdrive
Giant Cadex 2  (Worst bike I've ever had) 
Giant Super Peloton Light
Univega Ram something
Voodoo Canzo (I know)
KHE Dirty Harry
Kona Scab
Surly Instigator
Giant Peloton 8200
Another Surly Instigator
BeOne Earthbumble
Dailled Bikes Prince Albert :thumbsup:


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

seeing these lists I have to make mine, kinda cool to keep track!


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Since I started Mountain Biking......*

Skykomish Costco bike
Some crazy pink rigid hardtail 
GT Timberline
VW Trek (came with car)
Cannondale HT 900
Litespeed Unicoi
Rocky Mountain Instinct (non RP3)
Epic Synergy Titanium hardtail (still have)
Klein Pulse Race SS
Specialized Epic (with older dumb brain)
Cannondale 1FG SS
Salsa Caballero
Santa Cruz Blur painted
Santa Cruz Superlight anodized(still have)

Girlfriend's List
Specialized RockHopper (now just a frame in the closet)
Santa Cruz Juliana

and I think that may be it..

db


----------



## Vanquish (Dec 26, 2005)

Here's my list...pretty short compared to some.

1. some cheap Canadian Tire
2. another cheap department store bike
3. early 90's Tech Badlands (still have)
4. 99 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp (still have but not for long)
5. 07 Turner Flux (coming soon)

There's probably a few others but that's all I remember.


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*Free and clear. Free anyway?*



Scottay5150 said:


> I call bulls....


And what does he do for a living, with the financial ability to spend, lets say an average of $3000 a bike works out to $270,000 spent just on the new bikes, at about 10 a year since 1995? I am impressed!

Unless of course he thought we asked what bikes he has STOLEN.....


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

*The list*

1.Schwinn Fixi old school krate style bike
2.Schwinn BMX
3.Cheap Target Bike
4.Schwinn Aluminum Moab, old school splatterpainted one
5.Cannondale M700-thought about the beast from the east version but didn't get it, shoulda!
6.Cannondale F700-Prototype edition, the wheels came direct from C-Dales race mechanics, sweet bike with weird spec!
7.Mongoose super pro XL BMX
8.Old school schwinn crusier townie bike, broke it in half jumping off of a curb on campus!
9.Gary Fischer supercaliber-just got rid of it to get the Enduro
10.T proseries xl plus
11.Specialized Hardrock
12.Wife's Diamondback cruiser
13.Wife's trek 6400 MTB
14.Specialized Enduro pro-LOVE IT!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

This is like the photo caption contest, right?

Everyone eagerly contributes without truely participating.

Who among us has truely read everyone else's list?

Who among us has truely read *anyone* else's list?


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*compulsive readers*



Evil Patrick said:


> This is like the photo caption contest, right?
> 
> Everyone eagerly contributes without truely participating.
> 
> ...


Well we obviously read enough to pick up the 90 something high-end bikes in 11 years of riding post. And apparently read YOUR post. 

Gotta admit, I am not reading every one, figuring anyone that can spend 20 grand or so per year on their basic bike, is living on another planet anyway. And there are way too many posts to read them all, but its pretty darn interesting to see the evolution of some of the mtn bikers from humble beginnings, especially when it bridges a LOT of years.

I was going to submit my 45 or so years of bikes, but compared to most of them here, I am a cheap bastid, not even worth a listing, and my wife better stop complaining about how many bikes I own and have owned!


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*humble...but certainly different.*

My extremely humble and relatively short list for the span of years covered:
All dates APPROXIMATE
1952 Born as Poor White Trash, son of a school teacher.
1956 - Purple angle iron and wheelbarrow wheeled "walk along" with STEEL seat. 
1957 - skinny 24" wheeled "family bike"- beat up beyond recognizing brand. Coaster brakes, Couldn't reach the ground when riding.
1961 - Beat up Murray, pre-dented 26" balloon tired monster &#8230;my xmas present. That bike split off the head tube at the bottom of a fast hill on gravel. My first mtn bike crash! 
1962- brand new JC penny 26" balloon tire monster, with lights built into the "gas tank". Commuted a HILLY 2.5 miles to school in ALL weather on that bike. (luckily it was California.)
1964- "English racer" - this and all future bikes were bought by ME. $15 for this used, dropped bars, 3-speed sturmey hub, hand brakes, TALL gearing. Included commuting a REALLY hilly 7 miles each way to school for a year on this.
1970- Astra, French basic 10-speed road bike. I did my first official race on this. Saw the pack for about 20 seconds at the start.
1972- Stella high end criterium bike with sewups, Phil wood hubs, and various odd high end components.
1972- Gitane Track standard. FIXED gear&#8230;.no wimpy ratchets. Modified for road and commuting with a front brake.
1974 - Bought used Chrome Cinelli,"team bike" with receipt signed by Cino himself.
1978- home built "bus stopper" built for my starving student commute days. Rust finish English 3 speed frame, converted to single speed coaster brake and a big rack for piles of engineering books, but finely tuned. Irritated the heck out of the jocks when I would ring my mickey mouse bell and pass them on the bike trail on the way to campus, as they slogged along in a big gear on flat tires and squeaky chains.
1986- Diamond Back basic full-rigid mtn bike- with U-brakes.- gave it away eventually.
1990- KHS basic full-rigid mtn bike, converted to suspension fork eventually- frame broke eventually
1995?- Klein Pulse Comp, a damn fine hardtail with "easy chip" neon-red paint job. 
2001- Specialized Stumpjumper FSR pro&#8230;EVERY part of that frame broke.
2003- Specialized Epic Pro- couldn't tell the difference between it and the Klein HT, except weight.
2006- Ellsworth Epiphany- figured it was about time to get a GOOD bike, since my entire life has been devoted to 2 wheeled human powered vehicles.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Off-Road Bikes*

I'll forget the childhood trikes, Stingrays, piles of BMX, 1950s Schwinn Heavyweights: Phantoms, Panthers, etc. and some 1970s and 1980s road bikes, and stick with Mountain Bikes and off-road mongrels. First up...Mongrels!

Schwinn 1933 B-10 E Excelsior: Torrington Longhorns, Brooks B-72, Morrow brake, rat traps, studded tires, BMX grips.

Schwinn 1935 Cycleplane built by Alan Bonds: 1941 Colson front end, Schwinn fork braces, T/A twin-ring cranks, Suntour GT rear der, Suntour Mighties, Suntour Bear Traps, Akais w/ Strumey Archer drums f/r., Tommaselli levers, Brooks B-72, braze-ons by Otis Guy.

Schwinn 1938 DX: Studded Tires, Morrow brake, BMX grips, Wrights saddle, Studded tires.

Hawthorne 1941: basically stock and stripped beater.

1981 MountainBikes: T/A cranks, Tomaselli levers, Huret Duopar rear der., Paul hubs, etc., signed by Tom Ritchey, Gary Fisher, Charlie Kelly, and John Finley Scott...all the folks associated with MountainBikes.

1982 Schwinn Sidewinder: Stock, except for bars.

1983 Schwinn Sidewinder: Stock. 2.5 Ground Control tires, still have nubs!

1983 Specialized Stumpjumper: Stock. Signed by Mike Sinyard.

1983 Ross Mt. Hood: Stock.

1987 Fisher Montare: Stock.

1995 Fisher Grateful Dead: Stock

1996 Trek Y-33: Stock w/XTR.

1996(7) Gary Fisher 'Clunker': Suntour thumbies, Suntour levers, Longhorns, Brooks, saddle, etc.

1998 Fisher Aquila: Psychedelic 'Burning Man' paint.

2000 Mt. Cycle San Andreas: Marzocchi Z-1, SRAM XO, Thomson, WTB, etc. Last year in Cali.


----------



## CLAW (Jun 21, 2006)

*A lot of sweet memories...*

1. Dukes of Hazzard Tricycle (2x) - All plastic! 
2. Murray BMX something or other...
3. cira 1991 Huffy White Heat - Should have been called the "White Trash" 
4. 1993 Gt Talera 
5. 1994 Kona Kiluea
6. 1996 Hoffman Egg
7. 1998 KHS Alite 3000
8. 2000 Gary Fisher Mt. Tam
9. 1993 Bridgestone MB-3
10. 2002 Santa Cruz Chameleon
11. 2004 Santa Cruz Heckler
12. 2005 Yeti DJ
13. 1964 Schwin Stingray
14. 2005 Seven Axiom Steel


----------



## calrider805 (Dec 29, 2006)

*My bikes*

Schwinn red and white cruiser (my first bike)
GT Vertigo BMX bike
Huffy mountain bike

...I built my GT up a lot and used to dirt jump as a kid but it got stolen when I was like 16 and I didn't get back into bikes until just about 2 and a half yrs ago... thanks to a friend showing me a NWD video... I believe "I had no idea the sport had evolved to this!!!" was my reaction, and I've been hooked since...

04 Giant Rainer (still have serves as fun reliable hardtail with quality parts on it)
05 GT Ruckus 2.0 (still have frame only, want to build into good 6" all-mtn soon)
06 Santa Cruz VP-Free (my baby who gives me sweet sweet lovin, though it's been in the shop too long with a recent rebuild...:madman:


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Most of my friends wonder why I have so many bikes and lo and behold, people who are similarily afflicted.

So here's my list from the beginning:

Red and white trike-I think just about everyone started with one of these.
Yellow CCM kid's bike- All I remember about it is riding it off the dock into Lake Ontario
3 speed banna seat thingy-stolen from the garage 'casue I was too lazy to carry it upstairs
Kid's 10 spd road bike- I think it was Japanese
Raleigh Record 10 spd bike-my main mode of transport through high school
'90 Mongoose Iboc-my high school graduation "gift" which I ended up paying for
'93 KHS Montana Pro- Stolen
'94 Proflex 854
'94 Miele Road bike-it was fushia and had 105 on it. That's all I remember about it.
'95 Rocky Mountain Fusion- replaced the KHS
'97 Spec FSR A1- the cheaper Taiwanese built FSR
'97 Spec FSR Max- one of my favourite bikes, still have the frame
'96 Brodie Expresso- looked great in dark purple with a yellow Noleen fork but what do I know, I'm colour blind.
'9? Mantis Flying V- traded the Expresso for it, then sold it, then bought it back 2 years later. I still have it and I'm not parting with it this time . 
'97 Cannondale R1000-crashed into a Brinks truck with it. We both lost.
'99 Santa Cruz Superlight-too whippy
'99 Specialized Crossroads-don't know what I was thinking
'9? Cannondale Super V Freeride-see above
'0? Schwinn Super Sport road bike-got it just before they went bankrupt for the second time.
'04 Rocky Mountain Turbo- in the proper red and white maple leaf fade paint job
'04 Specialized Epic Marathon- anyone interested in buying it? 'Cause its replacement just came in(see bottom of list).
'04 Kona Dr Dew- great city bike. And good on wine tours too.
'04 Intense Tracer-a bit too big so it's for sale. If I get around to it.
'07 Ibis Mojo- What can I say except wow, what a bike.


25 bikes in 35 years, wow. 

Maybe my friends have a point...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Bikes I have owned*

1. Huffy bike bought from AAFES in Guam (8 years old).
2. Huffy Strider 10 Speed (Kmart special).
3. Huffy 18 speed mountain bike (AAFES in Korea)
4. Roadmaster 18 speed mountain bike (Walmart)
5. Mongoose XR75 21 speed (Walmart)

Then I got visited by the ghost of Walmart bikes past, present, and future after I got my shoulder separated on the Mongoose after a slideout and then I bought a:

6. 2006 Specialized Hardrock Sport.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Could be worse addictions!*

Tricycle
Schwinn banana seat bike with shifter
A couple of home made used-pieced together-mutts
Raleigh Record (white with orange panels, looked great) - stolen 1976 - bastards
Schwinn LaTour

Motorcycles took over&#8230;

Earth Cruiser - 1979-80
Ross Mt. Hood 1980-1?
Fat Chance Kicker 1982
Columbine MTB*1984? (worst fitting bike I ever had made)
Wicked Fat Chance - ran over by car - mine :madman: 
Wicked Fat Chance - replacement
Manits Valkyeri* (favorite 26" MTB)
Ibis ti Mojo
Ibis up-tube tandem w/4 color fade paint*
Cannondale early dual suspension - forget model
Monolith*
Trek OCLV road bike 
Mantis ProFloater - broke in half 
Calfee Tetra-Pro
Lightning P-38 (it was a phase)
Bruce Gordon Rock & Road
Rhygin cycles MTB w/ S&S couplers* (now my sons)
Seven Cycles Teres
Ellsworth Truth
Turner 02
Phil Wood kiss-off (steel)
Seven Sola 29er used
Seven Cycles Tsunami
Rivendell Allrounder*
Phil Wood Piss-off Ti*
Calfee Dragonfly
Gunner Street Dog fixie* (fun change of pace)
Vanilla road bike* (favorite road bike)
Steve Potts 29er
Kirk Montana road bike* (now my other sons)
Jeff Jones 29er* (favorite MTB ever)
Pugsley* (a ton of fun!)
Funk LaRuta 29er*
Vanilla "fish bike"* (favorite bike)
Kelly (close out cross/bad weather bike.)*
Moots rigid, S&S, Rohloff 29er*
Kirk travel road bike* (Italy, here I come this summer)
Ahearne 29er singlespeed* (close 2nd favorite MTB)
Parlee Z1* (fastest although that is not saying much with me onboard) 
Municycle (kids xmas present to me, I have no idea how to ride it)

*still have these

May have missed one or two. Only have one in the distant pipeline so this will be it for a while...


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

I like this thread. Brings back some great memories. Well here it goes,

'77 black "big wheel" (first iteration of a 29er):thumbsup: 
'78 red Schwinn
'80 black Huffy.
'84 Diamondback bmx, not sure of the model
'86 Redline bmw
'91 Raliegh mtb, aluminum frame. pain.
'92 Bridgestone MB-2

long time off for partying, etc

'03 Caloi softail. cheap bike to see if I still liked riding.
yes Bob, I still do.
'03 Titus custom FCR Ti with 4" of suspension. 
'04 Ventana El Saltamontes
'05 Salsa Dos Niner
'06 Niner SIR 9
'07 Ventana El Padrino

I like the progression...


----------



## ZIPPYZOOM (Nov 26, 2005)

91' Trike
93' Huffy
97' Proflex Attack
97' Trek Aluminum ZX 9700
97' Trek XC 930
05' Iron Horse MKIII Comp
06' Specialized Enduro Expert
06' Fuji Team RC
06' Scott Scale 10 (coming soon)


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

1974 Yellow Banana seat bike
197? Purple banana seat bike
1980 Mongoose
1980ish Schwinn Varsity 10 speed
1984 Fuji 12 speed
1984 Diamondback Silver Streak
1985 Diamondback Silver Streak
1985 Diamondback Leary Turbo
1986 GT Pro Series built myself
1986 GT 24" cruiser built myself
1986 MCS chrome 20" custom build
1986 MCS chrome cruiser custom build
1988 MCS chrome 20
1988 MCS chrome cruiser
1989 MCS blue 20"
1989 MCS blue cruiser
1989MCS white 20"
1989 MCS white cruiser
1990 MCS white 20
1990 MCS white cruiser
1992 MCS blue 20"
1992 MCS blue cruiser
1995 Another MCS cruiser and 20"
1992 Diamondback road bike
1995 Specialized Stump Jumper
1997 Spwcialized S Works
2006 Giant Rein 1
2006 Giant XTC (building now)


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

As a kid
Huffy Mountain bike
Some road bike, can't remember the brand

98 GT Karakoram
00 Raleigh M80
00 K2 EVO 4.0
02 Rocky Mountain Instinct
04 Planet X Armadillo
04 Planet X Zebdi
06 Cove Handjob XC
07 Tranistion Covert


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BMX moto bike with front and back suspension (1976)
nishiki ten speed
another ten speed
full race mongoose team BMX 
beach cruiser
Cannodale M500
45 dollar Target full suspension
Zieg Lam whopping 3 inches of travel
Kona Stinky
Specialized Big Hit
Azonic Recoil
Azonic Saber
Azonic Gravity
Intense M-3


----------



## kmhawaiidh (Oct 9, 2004)

1. Schwinn metallic blue banana seat
2. Sears BMX red
3. Ross Girls bike banana seat
4. Schwinn Beach Cruiser all original parts
5. Peugot 10 speed way to big for me. Seat post slammed all the way down.
6. 1993 GT Timberline green all rigid, gel grips,gel seat, Specialized Ground Controls
7. Team RTS, Noleen shock(maybe 2.5 inches) Grafton cranks, Mag 21 SL, all anodized blue parts.
8. Team LTS, Judy SL
9. Team LTS the one with the coilover
10. Litespeed Ocoee F/S
11. Specialized Stumpjumper M2 (grey)w/Spins
12. Tomasso SL tubing
13. Outland VPP Marzocchi Z1
14. Outland VPP DH, Foes Fork
15. Yeti Straight 6
16. Cortina DH
17. Intense M1 SL (yellow)
18. Sunn Radical Plus
19. Kona King Kikapu
20. Kona Hot 853 steel
21. Intense M1 SL (polished)
22. WTB hardtail Ritchey dropouts
23. Lemond Zurich
24. Schwinn straight 6
25. GT Zaskar LE
26. Standard 24" 125 (BMX Cruiser)
27. Turner DHR Double top tube
28. Turner 6 pack
29. Badd 24" Cruiser
30. Specilized Stumpjumper M2 (blue)
31. Turner DHR Turner Honda Team model


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

1. 16" bmx made by "bmx"
2. 20" randoor (stolen)
3. 20" kent 5 spd
4. 92 24" schwinn sidewinder
5. 93 26" trek 800
6. 95 mongoose switchback
7. 97 trek 6000 hardtail (stolen)
8. bianch bmx of some sort (freewheel broke, not sure what i did with it)
9. 95 Raliegh m80 hardtail
10. 97 klein mantra race
11. 03 santa cruz superlight
12. 04 bianchi SASS 
13. 06 giant faith 3 (still have)
14. 05 santa cruz blur 
15. 03 bianchi buss (still have)
16. 05 trek fuel ex9 (still have)
17. 07 Free Agent Hellcat 24 (still have just bought last weekend)


----------



## Chaffer (Jan 26, 2005)

*Of all the bikes I've had before.....*

- Sears - Convertable [removeable top tube] - 20" wheels - purple - cottered cranks [liked to fall apart] - 1973?

- Sears - 24" wheels - coaster brake - hideous greenish yellow paint - learned how not to true a wheel - 1976?

- Schwinn "Le Tour" - 27" wheels - 10 speeds - real aluminum rims - 1978?

- Univega - ? - some kind of road bike - grey - 12 speeds - 700c wheels - 1985?

- Raleigh - "Cross Country" - maroon - cruiser / mountain bike - 10 speeds - side pull brakes - knock off of an early Joe breezer design - 1985?

- Specialized Rock Hopper - navy blue - 18 speeds - bio pace chain rings! - hite rite seat adjuster! - 1987

- Specialized - "Cross Road" - white- hybrid, set up with specialized BB-1 copies of the original dirt drop handle bar - never could get those things high enough - 700 x 45mm panaracer smokes [at one point] - 1991

- Schwinn - "Cross Cut" - Red - frame seemed stouter than the "Cross Road", limited tire choices. Fairly stout tho. - 1994

- Supergo - "Access" - mountain bike - blue - manitou SRX fork, LX components - 2001

- Kona - "Major Jake" - cyclo cross bike. Great bike! Too small. - 2003

- Redline - Conquest Pro - cyclo cross bike. Better fit, harsh ride. - 2004

- Gary Fisher - Mount Tam 29er - ahh, very comfy and confidence inspiring mtn bike. BB too low. Took it to Moab, very happy with how it worked - 2005.

- Soma - "Double Cross" - cyclo cross bike - good fit with frame, had S & S couplers inserted - hope to take it traveling - 2006.

- Soma - "Juice" - 29er. Great fit, good bb hgt, Titec licensed H-bars - 2006. Now if I could just get the hang of the horizontal drop outs!.

People keep saying there is no perfect bike, now if I could just believe that!

:madman:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I added another bike to the collection this week and got to cross one of the "want / need" list to boot. She looks rather odd mixed in with all the modern bikes I have sitting in the shop and I suppose some of those bikes are getting a little jealous.










It's a 1933 CCM men's coaster bike... the bearings and hubs have all been serviced and now all that's left is the restoration of the paint to it's original colours.

All the original parts were intact save for the seat (but I found a decent Brooks saddle) and despite her scruffy appearance, she's a still a great ride at 74 years of age.


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

*Green Machine....*

I see some people had a Big Wheel (pedal front wheel and steer with front wheel until plastic wheels get flat spots), but did anyone else have a Green Machine (pedal front wheel and use two 'control arms' to swivel rear wheels in order to steer..it was P.I.M.P.)!?!?!

Big Wheel
Green Machine
POS Huffy BMX Bike that I 'tricked out' with parts from Target
Mongoose Californian (SWEET).....never could afford the Uni seat.....
Some no name 10 speed bike that was abondoned at my apt. complex in college

Years without a bike during college/drinking/a$$ chasing years......

Raleigh M60 (30-31 years of age...sold to friend at 1/2 price)
2002 Gary Fisher Suger 3+ (31-32 years of age...sold to same friend above at 1/2 price)
Santa Cruz Blur (original) (32-33 years of age...sold on mtbr.com to guy in Iowa)
2006 Ventana El Salt (33 years of age.............)
2006 Lemond Alp D Huez (34 years of age.........)

Wish List: Ventana El Rey or El Cap.........

Wife:
2003 Specialized Hard Rock
2007 Trek 4200 SL


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

even though some folks think i'm going back to the time before tires, here goes:

no-name 16" cruiser, blue w/ travel stickers all over it (i'm not counting the tricycle that preceded it)
schwinn stingray, green/white, shoulda kept
huffy p.o.s. 3-sp cruiser, dark purple, possessed
schwinn 10-sp, bought after riding it as a loaner on a weeklong bike trip south of Indy, loaned to buddy after buying first car, gave up on bikes for a few years when buddy paid me for the bike 'cause stolen/stripped
murray complete p.o.s. 10-sp (26" skinnies!), damn near gave away to get rid of
garage sale p.o.s. 12-sp w/ exercise bike saddle on it, rode it about 6 times before dumpstering it
murray cruiser from wally, gave to bro-in-law after he dubbed it "the handicapped bike"
huffy rigid that actually served its purpose before the frame fatigued and broke
mongoose fs that my sister finally broke after i gave it to her
pacific ht i still have, built up as a "ghetto cruiser"
motobecane xb4 p.o.s. (khs fxt clone), broke frame in two places while commuting
weyless sp, currently down for new paint
jamis dakar xlt, new

there was "the dark time" in the middle, between the 1st murray & the garage sale bike, about 10 years, when i was stupidly wrapped up in cars. never should have hung up the 1st schwinn 10sp....


----------



## trojaninsomniac (Jan 23, 2007)

1.) Red sears bike w/ banana seat.......hand-me-down from my sisters
2.) Huffy BMX Bike......can't remember which model, but it was black with gold trim
3.) Diamond Back Silver Streak BMX
4.) Redline (PL 20?)........white w/ cool skyway mags!
5.) GT Pro Perfromer
6.) Trek 6000......my first mountain bike! I ended up putting one of the original Trek shocks on it!
7.) Mongoose IBOC
8.) KHS (can't remember the model) w/ Rock Shox Judy XC
9.) Klein Pulse
10.) Yeti ARC
11.) Intense Tracer
12.) Santa Cruz Blur
13.) Yeti 575 (current ride)


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

1974: Pinokyo: a foldable Turkish bike

1996: Diamondback Topanga: didn't use much, a friend who has been borrowing it dumped it 

2002: Gary Fisher Tassajara: started real mountain biking with, now converted to a commuter

2006: Titus Eleven in SS form: the real thing! 

Ali


----------



## Trifixed (Apr 29, 2006)

Here goes... I'm being constantly heckled for having this many while still in college.

Had:
one or two I can't remember
90's cheapo 24" Schwinn mtb

Currently have:
mid 80's Raleigh Technium mtb (going to get rid of it for cheap after getting a bb stuck in it - check the classifieds soon)
2005 Gary Fisher Piranha
1980 Raleigh Supercourse
2005 SE Racing B.M. Flyer (29er SS)
1973 Raleigh Competiton (this has mostly Suntour Superbe components, with a cool two-tone paint job by Matt Assenmacher)


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

93 GT Avalanche... remember the steel one with the cow paint job? I wish I had a picture of the 'ol mountain cow.
95 Bontrager Race Lite... got ripped off :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: 
2001 GT Avalance
2001, Giant carbon hardtail... I can't remember the actual name other than I enjoyed it. A good friend let me borrow it for an extended period of time.
2004 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer.


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

it would be a LONG list
I did it a few years ago and it was about 30..
add probably 15 to that


----------



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

Let's see if I can remember. I remembered some that I had forgotten about as I read this thread. Dates are approximate.

1970: Schwinn Stingray. I had a few of these as I kept breaking them and they kept replacing them.
1975: BMX bike. I can't remember the brand, but it had a top tube that was almost a straight line from the head tube to the rear axle. The seat tube stuck up to far and I cracked it there, but the local metal shop teacher welded it for me.
1977: Schwinn ten speed with 24" wheels.
1980: Robinson BMX bike.
1982: Cheap Bianchi roadbike.
1984: Old vintage cruiser. I trashed it, but it's still in my parents shed, so sometime I need to collect it and restore it.
1988: Diamond Back Apex. My first mountain bike.
1993: Schwinn Paramount. This was way too flexible for me, but I bought it mostly for parts.
1993: Alpinestar Full suspension. This got all the parts off the paramount. I went from rigid to full without ever trying front suspension. This bike had the option of different rear triangle parts so you could race xc or dh with it. I abused it for a few years and the bushings got very sloppy. It finally died in a head-on crash with a jeep on a fireroad. Fortunately I was fine.
1998: Supergo Access. This got all the parts off the Alpinestars and was converted to SS.
1998: Intense Tracer. This was a new bike and was awesome, but I found that the SS was more fun on the local trails and only used the Tracer when I thought it was warranted.
2000: Vitus roadbike. This was pieced together via a couple of friends old parts. 
2001: Cannondale CAAD 4. This was my first good roadbike. It was awesome.
2004: Cannondale Optimo. This replaced the CAAD 4 frame, which was getting old, and it got mostly old parts.
2005: Gary Fisher Rig. This was my introduction to 29ers. I loved it.
2006: Vulture. This replaced the Rig, but got mostly new parts.

Hmm, 16. Not too bad.

~R


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My list*

Compared to many of the posters, my list is pretty short. As with most, I don't remember the childhood bikes, but here are the ones I remember since picking up mountain biking in 1993.

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH (still have)
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite (still have)
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
06 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS (waiting to be built up)

and 2 road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular (still have)
05 Orbea Aletta Tri (still have)


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

indigosky said:


> Every bike I've owned, funny how I can remember these better than I can my ex-girlfriends&#8230;


of course -- the bikes treated you better (ortherwise they wouldn't be EX-girlfriends)!


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ex-bikes*

Ex-bikes don't follow you around and get psycho


----------



## Trailwhore (Sep 26, 2005)

*Dude what a cool thread!*

1. huffy still got it in the basement!
2.Western Auto FreedomIII psuedofreestule bike which I later turned into a steamroller
3.Diamondback Sorrento- my first forray into mountainbiking I later slapped a softride stem with almost 2 inches of travel for the "DH" runs
4. specialized stumpjumper 96 my first "quality" bike
5.KHS it was shiny
6.Specialized m4 FSR all zooted up still got it its a loaner bike now anyone wanna buy it?
7.Litespeed Toccoa still got that one! This marks my enrty into the brand whore realm I guess fun hardtail but I'm no racer
8.Ellsworth Id 02 nice long travel bike to substitute my FSR. The litespeed was more fun than the FSR.
9.Ellsworth Dare 02 I still can't ride this thing anywhere close to its limits. I call it my barco bike cuz its laid back like the barko lounger weighs as much as one too. One ellsworth which i'll hang onto.
10.Ellsworth Moment traded my squirrely, too tall Id in for this one then had problems with swarf destroying my bb threads. Gonna fix it, sell it, and buy something else.


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

Schwinn Gremlin
GT Dyno
03 Specialized Hardrock
03 Specialized Epic
05 Specialized Allez Elite
69 Schwinn Super Sport
06 Specialized Enduro


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

1960- I went to the neighbor's house and gave them $1 for this tiny bike. I broke the frame about three years later.
1965- A gold Stingray with a slick.
1966- Brazed a gear onto a three speed hub. Made my first mountain bike. Proceeded to ride it on trails.
1967- Mercier ten speed. Plum color. Huret crappy derailleurs. The beginning of my road riding. Oh, 69 dollars new.
1969- Italvega Super Speciale (Wow! All Campi.) Sew ups. I began road riding on the San Francisco penninsula. Every day for years I road up Old La Honda or Page Mill or Kings Mt. Road and then along Skyline and swooping down home. Met Jobst Brandt. Tom Ritchey. Not many bikers back then.
1985- 1983 Diamondback Ridgerunner. Started hitting trails in Palo Alto and Los Alto hills, and Mount Tam.
1988- Broke the Ridgerunner frame. Got a Diamondback Apex.
2001 Giant NRS Air
2002 Giant NRS Air
2003 Giant NRS Air
2007 Ibis Mojo carbon fiber. Just got it two days ago. Holy Cow! 

There was a unicycle in there too. I actually road Page Mill on that thing. I also commuted to school on it for years, in the late 60's.


----------



## bikemanla (Feb 1, 2006)

*See if I can remember that far back.......*

1955...Hand painted red Xmas special-loved the freedom
1958..Black Schwinn Racer single speed
1964..Western Auto import conversion. SA 3 spd hub+Cyclo 3 speed derailler
1966..White Pugeot PX-10- tour de france replica
1972..Raliegh Professional- full campy record
1973..Masi-Campy
1974..Colnago Super - need to say more?
1976..Raliegh Professional- should have kept the first!
1978...Self-bulit Custom Touring frame-retired after 20 years use and hanges on the wall
1998..Santa Cruz Heckler
2006..Turner 5-Spot - LOVE THE FREEDOM!


----------



## talkshow-host (Oct 20, 2006)

1983 black banana seat thing with 3 peed shifter on the down tube
1984 black moto looking thing with front and rear 'suspension', complete with orange plastic fenders and gas tank (stolen  )
1988 split stem something that looked like a real mountain bike (broken bb, rode home once with one crank arm, front wheel and fork came off during a ride, put to sleep)
1994 Kuwahara Roc D'Azur XT (first real mountain bike, one of the last Japanese built)
1996 GT Zaskar LE (still have the frame)
1996 GT Team LTS (with 98 rear triangle, transfered Zaskar parts to shiny new frame)
2006 Ibis Mojo carbon SLX (all new parts) :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

97 Spec Ground Control A1 (shop demo bike, bought in 98)
-Sold when I outgrew it
06 Kona Scrap 
-Bought two weeks ago

Looking at adding a road/cyclocross bike to the list soon, don't like commuting on the scrap
EDIT: that plan went horribly wrong. Lol, bike numero three, summed up in one word: softride
now still looking for something to drag to school!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Starting from when I was super young (I am only 25 currently)

Raleigh Monger (91/92 maybe)
Raleigh Legend (93 ish) was probably the first bike I had that actually got me into riding.
Concorde Team Comp (my first real bike) 1995 ish.
Gary Fisher Supercaliber (1997) Just sold this bike last year, was my longest running, best overall bike to date. I miss her sometimes.
Devinci Silverstone road bike (2004)
Current: 2006 Trek 8000 disc, looking at a full susser for this spring.


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

early 70's 4 Big Wheels
early 70's Some kind of three wheeled three speed chopper thing
mid 70's Schwinn bannana seat (sisters hand me down, man was I cool)
late 70's Huffy wannabe 20" BMX
early 80's Schwinn Duster 20"
mid 80's off brand discount store 10 speed
late 80's Schwinn World ten speed
1993 Trek Antelope 830 (neighbor kids still riding it, very durable cromolly bike)
2001 Trek 8000 (sold to help pay for the EX9 wish I still had it now that it is gone)
2006 Trek 1000
2006 Trek Fuel EX9
We'll have to wait and see what the future brings.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

circa 1966- a red no-name coaster brake bike...singlespeed you say? been there, done that!
circa 1970- green Raleigh Colt 3-speed
1976- siler Motobecane Mirage
1987- Red/Yellow Miyata 712
1997- green/purple Trek 930 Singletrack (my first mountainbike)
2001- GVH Raleigh Professional
2002- Trek 8000 hardtail
2002- Cannondale R900 (1986 frame built up as a project)
2002- Raleigh Grand Prix (1987)
2003- Raleigh GS Professional (1978) my first Campy equipped bke
2003- Peugeot Nice (1987)
2004- KHS Solo One singlespeed MTB
2005- Santa Cruz Heckler
2006- Santa Cruz Chameleon
2007- Cycles Gitanes Tandem (1976)
2007- Specialized Allez (1992)
2007- Titus Racer X (on the way!!!)


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

1992---Specialized Crossroads.
1995---Giant ATX 890. (saved up $1000 for it when I was 15)
1997---Schwinn Homegrown XT Hardtail.
1997---Schwinn Homegrown Factory. Black w/ red darts; replaced from XT (BB threads crossthreaded from the schwinn)
1998---Scwhinn Homegrown Factory. Bassboat red/gold :rockon: - Replaced the black frame which I accidentally crumpled riding off an 7' drop 
1999---Trek 5500 Team OCLV. (Sold about 2 years later, road biking wasn't my thing then)
2006---Titus Modena. Road bike
2007---Just ordered a 2006 black ano Racer-X (can't wait, haven't had a all new mtn. bike for 10 years!)

I was so happy with the Yeti built Homegrown Factory hardtail (soon to be single speed), I thought I would never replace it, but I've been drawn to the RX for a year and finally decided to pull the trigger!!


----------



## the_colorado_kid (Apr 5, 2006)

*I've had a few....*


Gary Fisher CR-7
Haro Extreme
Fat Chance Buck Shaver
Aegis Carbon Fiber
Spooky Darkside
KHS Pro FZ
KHS Team Issue (x2)
Cannondale F900
Cannondale "Beast of the East"
Yeti 575
Titus Moto-Lite
GT Zaskar
Breezer Jet Stream
Schwinn Panther
Surly 1x1
Surly Karate Monkey
Intense Spider
Santa Cruz Super-Lite
Anvil Hammer
Access XCL
Giant XTC Hybrid (carbon/AL)
Two Circles Cycloid
Ritchey P-20
Slingshot
Scott Pro Team
Spot SS
Kona Jake the Snake
Alan ALU cross
Simoncini 'cross
Soma Double-Cross
Look CX
Redline 'cross
Diamond Back TG roadie
Look AL384
Cannondale AL roadies (x2)
Trek 1200 roadie
KHS roadie w/ the goofy curved seat tube
Macalu (Built by Russ Denny) roadie
Morgul Bismark Zinger
Anvil Chisel
Jamis 853 roadie
Fuji roadie 
Numerous BMX bikes
Honda CR125
Honda XR400
Honda XR80
Honda CBR F2
Honda Superhawk 996
Honda Interceptor
Suzuki RM125 and 250
Yamaha YZ 400/426
Kawasaki KX250

That about sums it up.....but I'm sure I missed a few


----------



## bomber (Jan 13, 2004)

Ohhh fun game! I grew up in a real effed up neighborhood so most of the bikes were stolen. The rest were broken during bmx racing (and later mtb idiocy).

1. Huffy bmx (stolen)
2. Schwinn bmx (stolen)
3. Haro freestyle (stolen)
4. Redline bmx (broken)
5. Robinson bmx (stolen)
6. GT mtb (sold)
7. Mongoose mtb (stolen)
8. Voodoo Bokor (broken)
9. Voodo Canzo (sold)
10. Trek 2000 road (sold)
11. Jamis XLT (broken)
12. Norco Shore (sold)
13. Specialized p.3 (sold)
14. Norco Sasquatch (broken)
14. Norco Manik (sold)
15. Trek 1200 road (gave to friend)
16. Giant TCR1 carbon road (still have)
17. Santa Cruz V10 (sold)
18. Specialized Enduro Expert (still have)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

01. AMF Renegade 1971
02. Schwinn Stingray (Yellow)
03. Sears 10 Speed (stolen)
04. Huffy BMX (dumpster)
05. Redline BMX (sold)
06. Huffy low-rider bike. (sold)
07. Schwinn Stingray low-rider. (sold)
08. Schwinn World Traveler converted into a fixed-gear (1986)(given to friend)
09. Nashbar Time Trial with a 24" front wheel.(sold)
10. Schwinn Madison track bike (Suntour,with flip-flop rear hub)
11. Schwinn Mesa Runner.(trashed)
12. Tour de Mode mountain bike(free,with purchase of electric appliance)(crashed and trashed) 
13. Peugeot 14 speed road bike.(sold)
14. Schwinn Madison track bike(2nd) with Campy components,sew-up wheels and Cinelli track fork.(sold)
15. Univega Alpina Uno (stripped down and modified)(sold)
16. Mongoose IBOC Pro (1989)(recently sold)
17. Specialized Stumpjumper Team (Dave Tesch built)(stolen)
18. Univega Alpina Pro.(traded)
19. Raleigh Technium Heat.(given away)
20. Trek Singletrack MTB(traded the Alpina Pro for this one)
21. Olmo Time Trial with Campy and Mavic components and 26" front wheel.(crashed and badly damaged doing 33mph)
22. Bottachia roadbike with Campy Record.(sold for the MB-1)
23. Bridgestone MB-1(1991)(stolen)
24. Alenax MTB( tossed out,no regrets)
25. Schwinn World Traveler with cantis/for cross-country traveling.(sold)
26. Raleigh 24/26 Trials.(sold)
27. Jamis Diablo MTB.(given to friend)
28. Specialized Stumpjumper with Bontrager composite fork.(stolen)
29. Schwinn Aluminum MTB.(sold)
30. Specialized Rockhopper,red wit Shimano XT and Deore.(still own)
31. Schwinn Moab M3.(sold frame,donated parts to F500)
32. Specialized Stumpjumper with threadless fork.(Maroon with gray Umma Gumma tires)(sold)
33. Specialized Stumpjumper (Yellow)(sold)
34. Scott CST with XTR (frame#309)(spare frame)
35. Haro Extreme elevated chainstay (Pearl Orange,cracked frame)
36. Diamond Back Ascent.(sold)
37. Ritchey P-23 MTB.(sold)
38. Scott CST / Team Ritchey- Former T.Frischknecht race bike.(Frame #143)
39. Haro Impulse elevated chainstay.
40. Specialized Ground Control AL.
41. Specialized Stumpjumper (1983)
42. Shogun Prairie Breaker MTB
43. Trek Singletrack 930 MTB
44. Trek Suspension Track 9500 MTB(sold)
45. Raleigh Technium Carbon Fiber MTB (1988)
46. Mongoose IBOC Team(sold)
47. Raleigh F500 Police MTB.
48. Bridgestone MB5.(sold)
49. Bridgestone MB6.(sold)
50. Specialized Rockcombo
51. GT Korakorum K2 (1987)
52. Ross Mt Hood Hi-Tech
53. Nishiki Cascade.
54. Schwinn Aluminum 5.0 roadbike with the seat-post/binder bolt.(sold)
55. Ross Mt Hood Hi-Tech (2nd bike)(sold)
56. Motiv MTB. Beater bike.(crap)
57. Trek Singletrack, Drk gray with 1 1/8 headset.(sold)
58. Specialized Rockhopper,black with Suntour X-1.(sold)
Hey,I searched to see if I already posted so I didn't have to do this again but guess what?. I added some bikes since then.Sorry.
No,I didn't add my wife's bikes or motorcycles since they don't count.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry,I tried to edit my original post


----------



## konacoiler (Aug 7, 2006)

This post has forced me to realize two things about myself: 1.) My memory sucks compared to most of you. 2.) I suddenly realize that I haven't owned all that many bikes(in comparison).

It started with a trike-I have a pic of me riding it at 3 years old..with nothing on but a cowboy hat, boxer shorts and cowboy boots. That's still my riding attire to this day.
Several inexpensive kids bikes.
My first big purchase..a Schwinn Stingray..3 speed
Ross Mono Shock
Swing Bike..don't recall the brand
Schwinn BMX..several of them
Mongoose BMX..it was a sweet bike..and it was stolen
Peugeot 10 speed..my only road bike
My first mountain bike was in 1990..don't remember the brand, but it was blue..and about $350
1991 GT Tequesta
1992 GT Avalanche with Rock Shox Mag 20..or was it 21? 
Long lull in bike purchases..ex wife didn't approve..I had to get rid of her, and buy more bikes
2000 GT Avalanche
2005 Jamis Dakar..another one that was stolen
2005 Kona Coiler
2006 Raleigh Phase 2
2006 Fetish Fixation SS
And the ones that I know I've forgotten about..


----------



## Christian A (Jun 6, 2006)

*Humble list*

198? Schwinn Predator
1989 GT Performer
1992 Bridgestone MB-4
1999 Fisher Procaliber (still have now ss)
2001 Santa Cruz Superlight (still have)


----------



## fdragon79 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well lets see, not very many.......

GT BMX bike
Trek 6700
Trek fuel 80
Klein Reve
GF Bitter
GF SuperCaliber 29er
GF HIFI Pro
GF Kingfisher

I will have some more someday.....


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

indigosky said:


> Every bike I've owned


Lets see...

Some no name Sears Bike
Then another No Name Sears Bike
Then another No Name Sears Bike

Then came High School... 
First 'real' bike. Schwinn Frontier '91. Abused that bike for many years.
94 - Univega Alpina 7.5 
Schwinn Sierra
Specialized Rockhopper (First bike bought used off the Internet)
95? - Diamondback V-Link 1.0
Giant Road Bike (Don't remember the name)
97 - Specialized Ground Control 
97 - Jamis Dakar Team
01? - Specialized Rockhopper
94 - Univega Alpina 7.5 (Reclaimed the one above)
03 - Rocky Mountain Fanatik
04 - Interloc Hardtail
05/06 - Ventana El Feugo
94 - Univega Carbon Bike.

One hopefully planned for this year too... 

That's not including the kids or wife's bikes.

JmZ


----------



## Truth! (May 4, 2005)

*bikes! bikes! bikes!*

1987 De Rosa SLX campy chorus (sweet wine colored) 
1988 Eddy Merkx SLX campy chorus (tri colored rose to pearl)
1991 Serotta colorado 2 (red to yellow with blue forks) 
1991 Wicked fat chance (hot pink,black splatter)
BOTH THE SEROTTA AND FAT WERE STOLEN FROM ME IN 1992
1993 Litespeed E-stay full mavic groupo (frame was the worst frame- too soft and too stif to ride)
1993 Serotta TG (red)
Went back to school...took some time away from bikes.....
1997 Maranai SL (steath black for the streets)
1993 Merlin with dura-ace
1992 Merlin mountain 
1998 Cannondale cyclocross with headshok
1998 Serotta soft tail titanium 
1998 Merlin Extralite
2002 Ellsworth Truth dark grey ano- sweet ride!
2004 Bianchi DISS
2004 Dean titanium singlespeed
2002 Seven Axiom
2005 Argon 18 Platinum (full carbon lugged) campy record 10 carbon.
2006 Ellsworth Truth smoky red (broke the 2002) full race build 24.5 lbs f100x
2002 Cannondale scalpel lefty 2000- turned into single speed SWEET! My favorite bike!
2006 Serotta titanium 1x9 custom cyclocross WOW!
not sure whats next...........maybe a Custom Serotta road bike, also need a touring bike, and a 29er and a .....


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Murray 24" BMX Cruiser in about 1982
Kmart-special hot pink and neon green MTB in about '90-'92
Sears branded "cross"(training) bike with MTB style and road wheels in '93, rode that thing all over Seattle when I first moved here.
Blue Shogun MTB, bought from Play It Again Sports in Northgate in '94, my first messenger bike and it came with those silly Scott MTB aero bar things (which later got cut off to about 20" wide for serious high speed whitelining)
Some kind of Diamond Back MTB, was neon orange when my friend bought it from a pawnshop at first and Pike, then he painted it rattle can green. Under heavy messenger work the rattle can got roughed off by constant locking and banging and the bike ended up a lovely multi-layered orange/green/bare steel mix. Lasted forever.
Kona Hahanna full rigid, tan, with the original Project Two fork. Great bike. Bought used from a friend mostly stock, ended up spec'ed with full XT and Syncros group with a CK threaded headset (purple, of course) before it got run over in Seattle's beautiful Lake Union neighborhood. It gave it's life for me, as that accident was the closest I have ever come to death (that I know about).
GT Avalanche, brushed aluminum, with a Ritchey rigid steel fork and the surviving remnants of the group from the Hahanna. Purchased for me by the driver in the above-listed accident's insurance company. Sold when I switched jobs and need some scratch, still regret selling the Syncros tubular cranks, seatpost and bar ends that were on it.
Kona Fire Mountain, red, the last year they were steel. Another great Kona frame, lasted through two years of messenger work, ended up full XT/LX with Salsa highlights. Replaced the crappy R(eally)S(uspect)T(echnology) fork with a Project Two rigid.
Iron Horse SGS Sport ('03). First freeride bike, not bad. Broke the frame after two seasons.
Kona Smoke Commuter. Yet another great steel Kona, still have this bad boy, which just became nearly all XT.
Iron Horse Yakuza Waka-Gashira. Not bad for a freeride hardtail, but ultimately too piggy to do it all. Sold it last September. 
Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho. Good in a way, but too big for me. As an aside, I will never buy another single pivot bike.
Fetish Cycles Obsession DJ/park bike. Fun, light and single speed all the way!
'06 Transition Dirtbag,it sports many of the parts from the Kumicho, with Azonic Outlaw wheels and an X.7/Saint/RF Diabolus custom group.
'06 Kona Coiler Deluxe: just picked it up yesterday and broke it in on some jumps and drops, inaugural AM ride tomorrow at Galby. Love it! Like a more nimble little brother of the Dirtbag, but with all the confidence and less of the bulk.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*ok I'll play*

The ones I remember:

1981 - Gios Torino; full Campy race package except for Phil Hubs; natch great bike parted out

1980 - Trailmaster #5 - I was of the Cove Bike shops mascots. I had it eight years; straight guage aircraft 4130; Mert Lawill built them and Eric Koski brazed the braze-ons. This I really do regret selling.

1986 - Cunningham 014 - aggh many permutations on this beast, it chewed up a lot of parts - now on permanent display in europe and not being ridden - such a shame

Current:

2001 series Mikkelsen rides like a dream
Rock Lobster fixed: one of the most rediculous bikes in the world. No expense saved here - all that said it rides f'ing schweet
Singlespeed. I love singlespeed, its no maintenance man - no problams man

VTW


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Not too many...now at age 35*

circa 1976 - Schwinn single speed (bought off the radio "swap shop", maybe $5)
circa 1980 - Huffy 20" BMX (hristmas present)
circa 1987 - Western Auto Flyer single speed (still rusting at the parents')
1991 - Giant Iguana (later traded it in, had at least 3 lives)
1996 - Diamondback Ascent EX (stolen after about 6 months)
1996 - Kona Lavadome bought used in '99 (trashed frame after RD failed)
1999 - Kona Muni-Mula (built up from the frame, still have)

Chuckie


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Updated list*

I've made some changes to my list. It seems like there's a new bike every 2-3 months or so. This was how the list looked in March:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH (still have)
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite (still have)
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
06 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS (waiting to be built up)

and 2 road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular (still have)
05 Orbea Aletta Tri (still have)

Now, the Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS is built up. I've sold the Orbea Lobular and now have a 06 Titus FCR road titanium road bike. I'm thinking about building up a 29er FS bike - either a Ellsworth Evolve or a Niner RIP9. Eventually, I'd like to replace the Moto-Lite with either an Ellsworth Epiphany or maybe an Oracle. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

late 90s Cannondale f200 (still have the frame)
2005 Gary Fisher Wahoo (sold that ****)
2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki (love this thing!)


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

1. Late 50s: a small trike.
2. Early 60s: a bigger trike later changed into real 2-wheeled bike. 
3. Mid-60s: "Schoolboy"
4.Mid-60s: "Eaglet" - to terrible envy of my peers, even despite being second hand.
5.Late 60s: "Ukraine". 1 speed, 18 kg, kick brake. I did quite a few long solo trips in Lithuanean forests on it. 
6.Late 70s: "Sputnik" - no, it wasn't by DaBomb, it was the real thing. 8 speeds, quite decent bike for the time
7. Early 80s: one more "Sputnik", after riding my first one into grave. 
8. Early 90s - one more Ukraine, given me by my sister.
9. Early 90s - No name, no paint, 1 frame, 2 wheels. With gears, some working, some not. Ended up in garbage bin. 
10.Mid to late 90s - same, with paint. 3 in a row. Strange but true, I somehow succeeded in riding pretty tough Galilean trails on them. I believe, I was by far first mountain biker in my town. We still have just 1 LBS keeping no brands at all. 
11. 2000: Marin Palisades Trail 1999!! Still alive, even with original wheels(Ritchey Rock rims on Ovation hubs.) Over all this time and kilometrage - just once out of true, due to broken spoke!
12. 2001: Diamondback X-Link sport. Gave everything to me, now retired - in shape of cannibalized frame. 
13. 2005: Diamondback XSL comp.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

1. Ventana El Ciclon
2. Bianchi SASS
3. Bianchi Veloce
4. Kona Bear
5. Raliegh Super Corse
6. Giant Iguana (?)
7. Ventana Chamuco
8. 1998 Schwinn HomeGrown Pro
9. 2004 SC Blur LT
10. 2003 Ellsworth Joker
11. 2002 Ellsworth Isis
12. 2001 Ellsworth Joker
13. 2001 GT I-Drive Team (Ping pong paddles)
14. 2000 GT I-Drive 1000
15. 1999 GT I-Drive 1000
16. 1999 Ellsworth Joker
17. Kona Unit
18. 1997 14.5" GT Zaskar
19. 1989 16" GT Zaskar
20. 1996, 96, 97, 97, 98, 98 (six in all) GT LTS (1's or team frames)
21. 1992 GT Richtor
22. 1993 GT Pantera
23. 2004 Turner 5-Spot
24. 1987 Jamis Dakota
25. 1983 Bianchi Squadra
Memory is too fuzzy beyond 1983 other than I remember the bikes used to come equipped with a "turbo boost button" that I used during one race and got DQ'd.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

"Belvedere" Red white and blue trike (Not sure why I named it that.)
"The Green Bean" Schwinn pixie maybe. (literally a junkyard bike my Dad got at the dump.)
Schwinn Tornado (with MX seat, fenders, number plate)
Unknown (raleigh?) Blue 1970's 10 speed, 24 inch road bike (restored wreck)
Puch Pathfinder 12 speed road bike (hit by car)
Fuji Whitecap BMX (bought it part by part, took all summer mowing lawns)
Cannondale SR400 1985 Roadbike (sold last year)
Jamis Diablo 1988 (still have it somewhere in Michigan?)
Specialized Stumpjumper 1995 (stolen)
Living-X Team Edition 1995 (broke frame last year right after riding Kokopelli Trail)
Specialized Epic 2003 (my current good bike)
Specialized Rockhopper 1986 (the commuter. rode it to work today too)

Summary: I have 3 bikes, but I'm not sure where the Jamis Diablo is right now.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, I'll play....

1. 1994 GT Backwoods
2. 1996 Cannondale CAAD 3
3. 2000 Santa Cruz Bullit
4. 2004 Santa Cruz Bullit
5. 2004 Santa Cruz VP-Free
6. 2006 Santa Cruz Nomad
7. 2000 Santa Cruz Roadster
8. 2000 Santa Cruz Roadster #2
9. 2006 Santa Cruz Roadster
10. 1999 Intense M1
11. 1985 Cannondale Crit-3
12. 1968 Murray "The Rail"


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

My list is very short. I didn't seriously get into cycling until 1997. 

Schwinn Moad - Hard tail
Fat Chance Yo Eddy - very sweet bike - purple with pink touches - loved this bike and 
still be riding if the fork hadn't gone. Couldn't replace it for less than $500. Hubby insisted


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

Oops! Didn't finish post.
Anyway, my husband thot it'd be better to get a new bike rather than putting so much money into the Yo Eddy. 
Gary Fisher Sugar 2 Genesister - great bike, got Gary to sign it too. That was cool. This bike is for sale btw if anyone is interested.
Bianchi Giro - very smooth ride - been riding it to work lately - love it
Yeti ASR Race - my future MT bike. It will be pink and gray. I' m very pumped about it!


----------



## Mr. (Dec 11, 2006)

*Feeling old...*

(age 4) 1st bike, very small green bike with plastic tires.
(5) Some model Huffy BMX, with trick 5 spoke plastic hubs.
(12) No name $80 steel mountain'ish bike from Toys R Us
(14) Neon green+white Mongoose BMX, prompty sprayed black
(15) Pacific brand mountain bike, promptly sprayed ruby red
(17) GT Timberline, Rigid, with the white and black splatter paint
And so I enter the "brand name" bike world...
- Raliegh Steel Lugged 12 speed touring bike
- Supergo Full Suspension (i.e. two pieces of metal with elastomers)
- Mongoose IBOC Hardtail
- Schwinn S-20
- Mongoose IBOC frame (different one), built as a single speed
- Giant VT 2 (current ride)
- Spicer Cyclocross, custom build


----------



## paul ron (May 19, 2007)

Man you guys really burned through bikes. I can't believe how many you've owned. I got my first truck bike when I was 10 in 1962. 

That bike got stolen in 1968 but I found a 10 speed Schwin Varsity in the garbage that I still own and ride around the city. 

About 10 years ago I found a Magna mountain bike in the garbage and rode that in the parks of NYC. 

Just a few weeks ago my friend gave me a Schwin Impact. It's in such nice condition I hate taking it into the dirt so that's my new road bike. Once I get it dinged a bit more, I'll be stump jumpin with it.


----------



## pgclydesdale (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! people tell me I'm nuts!

Back in the 1960's we coveted a bike, a cruiser, called The President

In the early 70's, a banana seat sting ray from Royce union, purple. Stolen from behind the baseball backstop, while I was playing catcher!

In High school (mid 70's) I had an unknown english racer, 3 speed in ternal hub. When I tweaked the front wheel I replaced it with a 20 inch front, and rod it to football practice with no brake.

A sears Free Spirit 10 sp for 100.00 bought with my own money. I painted it bright red, in the same garage my brother's freshly painted Harley frame was drying. When he saw the red overspray on the frame, needless to say, he beat the **** out of me!

A 1981 Schwinn Varsity 10 speed. Did my first 40 miler on it

Trek 1993 &50 hybrid, did my first MTB rides on. I took it to Gore Mt midstation with a friend, I went OTB every time we hit a waterbar. My brother in law still has the bike, all original parts. 

1995 Gary Fisher Montare. Aluminum frame , my first real sweet ride. First frame replacement,

Raliegh R 600 - beastly harsh Al roadie. Set it up with a variety of new components after my 2nd frame relacement. Set it up with Heliums.

2000 LeMond Zurich.. NIce comfortable supple steel. It took over the Heliums

2001 Rocky Mountain Blizzard. Continuing the trend away from harsh mid range Al bikes. Sweet bike, still have it as my hartail. It has the Ti PG bar from my Fisherm and the bar ends. I broke the chain on this bike on it's first ride, the bent chainplate caught the derailleur and twited the der, hanger 180 degrees, first ride! My LBS still shakes his head at that!

2006 Kona Kikapu Deluxe bought just 2 weeks ago. Sweet setup, first dual susser, a present to myself for my pending 50th BD.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Red single speed kids bike with weird friction brake. Came from ToysRUs.

Mom's blue 3 speed. It was way too big for me for a long time, but a bike for me wasn't in the cards.

Ross BMX. Hand-me down from a friend.

Red Sterling 10 speed. Stolen. (I mean, it got stolen from me.)

Cyclepro Ambush. This was just about the first thing I bought when I moved to Texas, for $118. Basically a 1990 model hybrid with 26" wheels and 18 speeds. Thumb shifters, bolt on rear wheel, and ovaltech chainrings. Tons of commuting miles on this baby.

Diamondback Response Sport. First 'real' mountain bike I ever owned. Supposedly an 18 inch frame, but it was really too big for me. Rock Shox Quadra 10, Shimano STX, my first rapidfire shift bike. True Temper 4130 butted cromoly. Great blue color.

Balance XR 750. I bought one of these frames online, It was purple, but the tubing was Tange Prestige butted cromoly and the 16 inch frame fit me far better. Took most of the parts from the Diamondback and built it with a new '95 Rock Shox Judy XC and my first set of SPD clipless pedals. I still ride the pedals.

'95 North Star Estrella. Little-known 'budget' brand bike. Frame was a 17" of Fuji Stout Lite cromoly. Full Shimano STX-RC group, Araya TM-18 rims, rigid cromoly fork. I bought this after I sold the Balance because I couldn't quite afford my dream bike yet. I have configured this bike differently over the years. For a while it had a white Manitou SX, then back to rigid, and now it has a '95 Judy with a Bontrager fork crown, XT shift / brake, LX 4 bolt cranks, and Deore XT center-pull cantilever brakes.

'95 Raleigh R-600, 54cm. 7000 series aluminum frame, 105 kit. I paid a little too much. A fun bike.

Vintage Ross road bike, stem shifters. My buddy had this in his backyard, abandoned by the previous tenant. Passed on it once, then took it home, added new cables and housing. When a pedal fell off (taking the threads out of the crank) a friend sold me his 105 cranks for $20. Great commuter bike.

DK Fury, yellow cromoly frame. Play bike.

'97 Bontrager Privateer S, size Medium. This will probably always be my favorite bike. I sold this to a young guy at a shop I worked at, then bought it from him for about 1/3 what he paid six months later ($280, which was all I could scrape up at the time; he needed the money). I wanted a Race very badly, but a Privateer was as close as I ever got (and I'm okay with that now). The burgundy color is pretty sweet. Besides the bar, stem, shifters, headset, rear derailleur, and (believe it or not) the fork, I've replaced every part on the bike. It has a threadless headset, 1" Control Tech stem, and a Marzocchi MX Comp 80mm standing by for the day I admit that the fork is trashed. The bike has 8 speed Deore XT front to back, except for a Race Face Taperlock bottom bracket, Control Tech derailleur pulleys, and a red Hadley / GT cnc rear hub. Pedals are Bontrager RE-1s, bar ends are Bontrager L-bend magnesium, post is a Zoom, and the saddle is a Selle Italia Bontrager in Italian leather.

Giant Perigee road bike. Very early '90's, red. I bought this cheap out of the basement of a shop I worked at where it languished due to a tiny ding in the top tube and a missing rear derailleur. Down tube shifters, heavy cromoly frame (I _think_ there's some cromoly in there). Wheels/brakes/shifters/brake levers are original. I added an anatomical bend handlebar, different stem, saddle, and the Ultegra 600 cranks. Lovely commuting sled.

Jamis Dakar Pro (Team?). 17". Red is sexy. Easton Elite tubing, Cane Creek AD-8 air shock. I bought the frame cheap and built it with XT 9 speed, red label/ blue label rims, and a white ('98?) Judy XC. I used the older Deore XT v-brakes and levers because they rock. With Mythos XC tires it weighs in at 26.4lbs. Pedals are cheap CODA SPD, bar / stem are ICON grey.

KHS Team ST. Black / sparkly gold, weird colors, 15" frame in True Temper butted cromoly. This one had the odd bend in the top tube and the f. der. cable routed down the down tube. I wanted to try a softtail and couldn't afford one made from TI, so I bought this for around $160. I really liked this frame. Built with XT and a 'Mt Dew green' Jett XC fork. It was fun to ride, but always a little short in the length for me.

Diamondback Traverse. Cromoly frame, Alivio parts. A fixer-upper, a runabout. Cost me nothing but new cables and housing.

GT BMX. Red, aluminum, another fixer-upper.

'05 Diamondback Axis. 18" 7000 series aluminum frame, Race Face Evolve XC cranks, Marzocchi EXR Comp, 9spd LX and XT.

'05 KHS Comp ST. 18" Alu front triangle, cromoly rear, 1" travel (if that), white/ black/ red. '99(?)Judy C fork, LX / XT 9speed kit, Race Face Evolve cranks. Fits me better than my old KHS softtail.

'06 Giant TCR C3, new 9spd Ultegra group, FSA wheels, cheap bar/ stem. 18.1lbs, full carbon, the road bike I've always wanted.

Schwinn Passage 52cm, early nineties or possibly late '80s, a blue road bike with downtube shifters. Still needs a new rear wheel and new cables, but should be fun.

Schwinn Traveller, 57(ish) cm, late eighties, downtube shifters. Another fixer-upper. I'm cutting new cables, wrapping fresh cork, gonna' put some fresh grease in the hubs and then find a good home for it.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

here goes:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Many of the starter mtb I had were rubbish as I was more into motorcycles and apart from a Raleigh Chopper I can't remember my early years bikes but.

Trek 800 sport
Trek 930 fs
Proflex Beast (stolen)
K2 Zed m (stolen)
Raleigh RSP250
Giant ATX 1
GT Zaskar (forgot about that one...)
Kona Chute (custom)
Trek 6045 pub bike(... and that one)
Yeti ASX
Tomac ELI
Commencal Supreme 6.10
and Flow Drift 24"


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Some old fockers on this thread....

I don't remember the years of some of my bikes: 

Huffy Stu Thompson
GT Pro Performer
Giant Iguana 
Research Dynamics somethin or rather
1998 Gary Fisher Aquila
2001 Giant NRS 2 
2004 Enduro Expert
2005 Titus Racer X
Surly Karate Monkey
2005 LeMond Versailles
2007 Turner Sultan


----------



## OH1GT (Mar 10, 2007)

My list, so far:
1. little red 20" cruiser from sears or montgomery ward can't remember (trashed)
2. 20" black & gold Huffy BMX (trashed)
3. 1985 GT Performer, first real bike (sold)

Working at a bike shop during college:
4. 1990's Raleigh 400, first road bike (sold)
5. 1990's Basso with Campy (sold)
6. 1990's Giant Iguana or Bolder, can't remember (sold)
7. 1990's Raleigh Heat (sold)
8. 1990's Pinarello with Suntour (sold)
9. 1990's Haro Group 1 (sold)
10. 1992 Giordana Antares with Campy Athena & Shimano 600 (still have)
11. 1994 GT Zaskar LE with a mix of components to long to list (still have)

A very long 10 year break from bikes (got a job that pays the bills)
12. 2005 GT Power Series XL, mostly stock
13. 1987 Haro FST, restored
14. 1986 GT Pro Performer, restored and my favorite bike
15. 1992 Robinson SST, restored
16. 2005 Yeti ARC with Sram XO
17. 2007 Merlin Cyrene with Campy mix

man i didn't realize i had that many until now
but of course, you can never have to many bikes!


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

no name 16in jet back bike from walmart- got ran over 
huffy flame- cracked head tube
trek hard tail mountain bike- junk yard some where 
free agent hell cat bmx dirt jumper- still have 
free agent race way bmx race bike- still have 
mirra co blend 1 bmx street- still have 
gary fisher mullit 07- still have 
cannondale chase 3 05-still have


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

1. 1967 Schwinn Sting Ray ( someone stole it)
2. 1963 Schwinn 26 inch single speed. (Paper boy type bike)
3. 1969 Murry Sting Ray with 24 inch rear tire. ( Broke the frame)
4. 1971 Sears Dragster bike
5. 1995 Huffy Mt bike ( bought matching bikes for me & soon to be X-wife)
6. 1996 Nashiki Cascade Mt. Bike ( upgraded to XTR and had a set of Hope Hubs with Union Tye dye spokes on Mavic 217 rims.)
7. 1999 Mongoose FS Mt. bike ( won it but gave it to my daughter)
8. 2001 Gary Fisher Marlin ( Still have this one)
9. 2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR. ( just bought it})


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Blue and Grey Huffy BMX 32 around 1985
2. Black chrome Predator BMX w/ cro mo main tubes circa 1987
3. Blue GT pro Series with 3 pc cranks bulldog brake Tiago comp III joytech hubs araya rims, bear trap peadals circa 1988
4. Elf Double cross BMX w/ 3 pc cranks, bulldog, etc from the pro Series build 1990
5. Ross Mt. Washington circa 1991
6. Miyata elevation 500 (bright orange) with STX components? c.1993-4 added an Manitou 3, contol stem and ahead set in 1994-5 geometry was horrible!
7. bought KHS aluminum frame built it up with the Miyata stuff, but got custom built wheels Nuke proof hubs with bladed spokes and sun rims (they were the coolest)! Ringle skewers of course. stolen circa 1998
8. Iron Horse G-spot "downhill" bike lx/xt manitou x vert triple crown
9. Iron horse MKIII sport 2007
10. GT Pantera 1992 converted to single speed....friend left it in my basement

...then the obsession begins....all bought within the last three months. i always wanted a GT from the 90's now I have too many

11. 1994 GT avalance Al buit with expensive stuff
12. 1996 Giant STX 990....tomacs old ride. robbed the xt stuff, sold it with lx stuff
13. 1995 GT pantera all original full STX 
14. 1994 Zaskar all original full XT Mag 21 Blue Anno frame
15. 2001 Hive Bicycles titanium frame to be built with Cross max, white bros fork, XT/XTR. All of the stuff from my avalanche

In my BMX days I also had a revcore frame, and a lime green predator freestyle bike with white slicks 48 spoke rims, and a "rotor" the cheap mans giro.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

First real mountain bike?

Cannondale F600 comp - 1996
Cannondale F2000SX - 2000
Rocky Mountain Pipeline - 2001
Trek Session 77 - 2005
Iron Horse Azure Comp - 2006


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

carbuncle said:


> Murray 24" BMX Cruiser in about 1982
> Kmart-special hot pink and neon green MTB in about '90-'92
> Sears branded "cross"(training) bike with MTB style and road wheels in '93, rode that thing all over Seattle when I first moved here.
> Blue Shogun MTB, bought from Play It Again Sports in Northgate in '94, my first messenger bike and it came with those silly Scott MTB aero bar things (which later got cut off to about 20" wide for serious high speed whitelining)
> ...


Picked up an '06 Kona Coiler Deluxe to fit the AM need and it's working out spectacularly, and just replaced the Fetish with a Transition Trail or Park: I could never find my happy place with the Fetish and have always regretted selling my Giant '05 STP2 (I think I forgot to list that one, it falls between the SGS and the Kona Smoke) so hopefully the ToP will get me back there!


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll limit the list to just mountain bikes:

1995 Balance AL-150
1997 Univega Team AL
1998 Specialized FSR Comp
2000 Specialized FSR S-Works
2001 Santa Cruz Superlight
2001 Da Bomb slalom bike (don't remember the name)
2002 Specialized BigHit DH
2002 Gary Fisher Paragon 
2006 Kona Kikapu


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Ok, I'll go...*

1973 Huffy
1975 Raleigh Supercourse
1976 Alan Aluminum Frame
1977 Ron Kitching
1978 Coppi Super leggero
1981 Masi Gran Criterium
1983 Paletti
1983 Specialized S Works Ultimate
1985 Klein Mantra
2000 Ellsworth Dare
2005 Brodie One ball
2007 Yeti 575


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Each bike has a story...I'll try to be brief 
1. Yellow and black "bmx"-er with full plastic motorcycle racing plates and a banana seat (got to love the 80's!)
2. Diamond back bmx (my first chro-moly..so sweet! until my brother got one with pegs...lucky dog)
3. some cheap generic mountain bike that I bought with paper route money
4. Honda 75cc...oh, sorry, you mean the kind with pedals  
6. early 90's Schwinn Highplains, GS 300 components, bio-pace (yeah buddy) (the first bike I ever went mountain biking on...got a flat on the rear tire on the trail w/ no patch kit, so took it off and and road the rim all the way home)
From here on out, it was mountain bikes (mostly)
7. 95' Schwinn Moab (returned after 1 week b/c the paint started chipping)
8. 95' Schwinn Sierra-STX throughout, Scott AT3 (great for carrying groceries) handlebars, Ritchey Rock 440 rims...still my favorite hardtail I've ever owned (say what you will) and one of the lightest chro-mo bikes I've ever seen
9. Diamond Back Ascent piece of poo
10. sweet three speed crusier
11. another three speed crusier that one of my friends chopped and made into a full-susser...too bad the frame broke
12. Centurion LeMans RS (don't know why I tried a road bike...)
13. Got my Sierra back from the guy I sold it to, put a trek dds3 on the front! (It weighed alot more after that)
14. '92 Trek 9000 that I traded a guy for after it went through a house fire...my first (real) full susser...DX all around except XT levers/shifters
15. '98 GT Zaskar (bought frame from LBS to ride around while Trek was back at the factory having brake post re-welded)
16. '94 Nishiki FS4 (got frame on ebay and built with parts from Trek, put Manitou Spyder-R on the front)..great ride till someone stole it
Current:
17. '03 Raleigh RAM, deore rear der., lx front der., deore discs, alex rims, WTB raptors, Manitou Axel FS, Risse Astro 5 RS...I've owned it longer than any other ride (coming up on 5 years now...almost have the wife convinced that it's time for a new new one  )
Thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Since I started this post, and it is still kicking,, I'd thought I would give an update:

1. Schwinn Banana seat coaster brake (my first singlespeed!)
2. Schwinn 10 speed that could shift while coasting
3. Panasonic RX-4000 (car ran into me)
4. Performance Superbe Pro (bought with car accident insurance money)
5. Cannondale Road bike (bought from some Ironman guy our shop sponsored)
6. Miyata with old Shimano 600
7. Tommasini Super Prestige (wrecked into a signpost at 35 mph)
8. Marushi mountain bike with 6 speed Deore XT.
9. Fat Chance Wicked
10. Redline 24” cruiser
11. Trek 930 with Funk Big fork

............Long break with no bikes when I smoked cigs and ate too much junk food....................

12. Raleigh M-400 (got me back into riding, thank you! )
13. Tommasini Prestige (too small)
14. Marin Mount Vision (I hated full suspension so much that it started me on singlespeed, converted the Raleigh M-400)
15. Surly 1x1
16. Phobia Anxiety fixed gear mountain bike (bad name for a fixed gear mtb)
17. Raleigh Technium townie singlespeed with wicked witch of the west handlebars
18. Oschner fixed gear road bike
19. Tomasso fixed gear road bike
20. Mountain Cycles Zen (still hated full suspension, why did I build this bike?)
21. Surly Karate Monkey 29er singlespeed 
22. Bianchi CUSS singlespeed
23. Specialized Stumpjumper singlespeed
24. Indigo Cycles road fixie (still have)
25. Indigo Cycles 29er singlespeed
26. Matt Chester Indie Rock Cross Bike
27. Trek Tandem
28. Carver 96'er
29. Black Sheep Fixie Commuter (still have)
30. Niner One9
31. Niner SIR9 (still have)
32. Salsa El Mariachi (should have today if DHL delivers  )

God, I'm a bike wh0re...


----------



## PRIVATEPARTS (Nov 12, 2007)

1. 1980 bannana seat type bike (not sure what type)
2. 1984 huffy bmx bike
3. 1991 mongoose solution bmx bike
4. 1993 trek 800 antelope
5. 1995 gary fisher montare w/ lx xt drivetrain (which i still have and ride)
6. 2007 gt idrive 4 5.0 w/ x9 drivetrain


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

1. GT backwoods
2. GT Ricochet
3. GT Zaskar
4. GT Zaskar LE team edition
5. Santa Cruz superlight
5 Specialized enduro expert

6. Don't have it yet ( SC Nomad )


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I always had some sort of bike growing up... I think this list includes all of them.

12" Blue bike with white tires
16" Blue bike 
20" Black Murray
20" Vinage Banana Seat Cruiser with ape hangers
24" Huffy Mt. Storm 10 Speed
26" Murray Cruiser
26" Huffy with front suspension (1995)
20" 2 Speed BMX
20" Old GT BMX with mag wheels (found abandoned)
20" Mongoose Freestyle BMX (destroyed) 
20" Mongoose BMX (1999)
26" Vintage 3 Speed Comfort Bike
---Years pass---
26" Next Shocker (lamest one yet, but I still put over 600 miles on it)
29" Ibex Section 29
700c Ibex Classic 3300


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Since I posted last:

Salsa Mamasita w/ Lefty
Specialized Stumpjumper Pro (07, 26" wheel)
Specialized Tarmac Comp w/ Sram Rival
Salsa Casseroll w/ Sram Rival
Salsa Dos Niner
Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29er 

gee, do you see a common thread for what brands I sell right now?


----------



## jondavies (Mar 18, 2007)

Circa 1972 Generic 3 speed bike (learned to ride)
Circa 1976 Raleigh Arena 10 speed (first road rides, stolen)
Circa 1978 Unknown used frame (built up myself as a proto-BMX bike)
Circa 1980 Unknown used 10 speed (crashed into van, top tube bent beyond repair)

Smoked, drank, moved to USA, college; didn't ride....

1991 Diamond Back something (first "mountain" bike, stolen)
1995 Specialized Rockhopper (stolen)
1999 Nishiki Cascade (first suspension fork)
2000 Santa Cruz Heckler (first full suspension)
2001 Trek 1000 (for road rides)
2002 Bontrager Ti-Lite (great deal on a closeout)
2003 Redline Mono Cog (first singlespeed)
2004 Santa Cruz Blur
2007 Salsa El Mariachi (first 29er)

Oh, and a new Ibis Mojo frame that I've had for several years and haven't built up yet.

The Trek onwards are in my current stable.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Asst. Big Wheels and banana-seated kids bikes

197? Schwinn Varsity 10 Speed <- $132 iirc of my own money
1983 Univega MTB converted to SS at time of purchase...I really wanted a beach cruiser 
1987 Nishiki Cascade
1996 Trek OCLV 9800 (now SS; still have)
1998 Cannondale MT800? (still have)
2002 Trek 520 Touring Bike/Monster-X (still have)
2006 Gary Fischer Supercaliber 29er (still have)


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

hmm...wayyy to many BMX bikes to remember....
1st MTB was a Nishiki Alien
Fisher Montare
Yeti Ultimate
pieced together Centurion Ironman roadie
Guerciotti roadie (can't remember the model)
Specialized S-Works steel
Specialized S-Works M2 
GT Zaskar LE
S&M new model Dirt Bike 20" BMX
Specialized Enduro Comp
Tomac 98 Special
Trek Fuel 90
Foes FXC
Redline Monocog
converted Bianchi fixie
Fisher Rig
Iro Mark V fixie
DK Xenia
Fisher Ferrous 29
Casati Monza SLX roadie
DK 24" BMX bike
and more to come I am sure


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

#1) A kids trike.
#2) A gold GTO banana seat bike.
#3) A cousins 3 speed Schwin(I Then converted it to a chopper with fork extentions & sissy bar!
#4) Same bike but took off the fork & sissy bar and then added moto cross motor cycle handlebars & a REAR tire to the front!...into jumping & dirt riding! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
#5) A Schwinn 10 speed that my father bought for 2.00, then had me strip it one Saturday because it was for my mom & he wanted to refinish it! It disappeared for a long time & reappeared Christmas morning with all new components, bright orange, toe clips & MY NAME ON THE TAG!...WOW!  :thumbsup: 
AND THEN CAME ADULTHOOD!..........
#6) A Motive sporting good store mountain bike!
.......It gets good now!
#7) A Klein Rascal
#8) A Klein Pulse
#9) A Burley(for kids & me!)
#10) Alley Cat (for kids & me!)
#11) A Cannondale Tandem Mountain with a Fatty fork! (for kids & me!)
#12) A Specialized FS M4, 1st year of production
#13) A Ellsworth Moment...my final ride!
...ALSO NUMEROUS kids bikes ALWAYS from my local bike store! ...Fisher & Specialized!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, this takes me back....

They're sort of in order, and I'm sure I've forgotten a few, but you get the idea.


20" BRC banana seat bike converted to 5 speed w/ Brooks seat and Magura moto bars
Norco CroMo BMX
BRC Focus (my sister still has this one)
Nishiki Kodiak w/ the first Shimano Deore kit
Rocky Mountain Discovery
Kona Explosif
another Kona Explosif
Brodie ClimbMax Select (the bike that made me a mechanic)
Marin Team (the steel bike that looked like a ti)
Cove Hummer (#7)
Kona Sex Proto
Kona DH proto
Kona King Kikapu
Kona King Kikapu #2
Kona King Kikapu #3
Kona King Kikapu #4 (they kept breaking)
Kona Stinky
Kona Stinky #2
Kona Stinky #3
Kona Stinky #4
Kona Stinky #5
Kona Stinky #6 (are you sensing a theme here?)
Kona Stinky #7
Kona Humhumunukunukuapua'a 
Kona Humhumunukunukuapua'a #2 -- the only aluminum ones ever made. I still have the one that didn't break.
F.O.R. 4:20 -- a little frame company we rode into the history books.
F.O.R. 4:40
F.O.R. FMH
Some weird American full squish design.....MacSomething. didn't last
Psyclewerks MadDog
Leader Lo-rider 20" (vintage 1969 model)
Cove G-Spot 15"
Cove G-Spot 17"
Rocky Mountain RMX
Rocky Mountain RMX #2
Cove Shocker
Knolly Delerium T
Chromag Gypsy


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Success!
Wife let me buy a new frame b/c I got a deal on ebay, so adding:
#18 2000 GT XCR-1000 i-drive
can't wait to build it :thumbsup:


----------



## puspouch (Dec 20, 2005)

*Da List*

bigwheel
little red fixy
banana seat 3 speed
kmart 10 speed
GT Outback
Giant 760X
Trek 930 SHX
Trek 8500
SC Heckler '97
SC Heckler '99
SC Chameleon SS
Ventana Pantera (still have)
Ventana El toro SS (still have)


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*More updates to the list*

My bike list keeps growing!

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH (still have)
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
06 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS (still have)
07 Niner RIP9 (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri (still have)
06 Titus FCR Ti (still have)


----------



## flash5twelve (Nov 7, 2007)

Schwinn Stingray
~1980 Mongoose Motomag BMX
~1981 Peugeot 10 speed (24" wheels)
~1985 Nishiki 12 speed
1986 Nishiki Tri-A Equipe
1988 Schwinn Prologue
1988 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp
2000 Fisher Sugar 3
2004 Fuji Team

The last three I still own and ride.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

1. Some kids bike, 1972, it broke, start of a trend.
2. Apollo kids dirt bike, a pre BMX BMX bike with front shocks about 1975 - sold.
3. TCI Olympic (?) Road bike, my parents thought it was time to ride an 'adult' bike - WRONG!!rft: , last road bike I've owned, beat the sh1t out of it pretty quick.1977
4. Raleigh BMX bike, with original Mongoose forks and seat, loved it and broke it. 1978
5. Redline MX III, 1980 (?) stolen twice, first time saw the guys swipe it and got their licence plate!
6. Raleigh Pro-Am BMX approx 1982, original GT bars and layback seatpost and lots of trick parts. Cracked frame in 3 places.
7. SE Racing Quadangle 1983 ish, reynolds 531 frame, broke in spectacular fashion re-entering on a half pipe after 3 months.
8. SE Racing Quadangle #2, warranty replacement. Lasted 2 months, cracked, got a replacement, sold it to a guy in the Yukon.
9. Kuwahara Laser Lite, wasn't really mine but borrowed it from a friend who raced for Kuwahara while waiting for next bike. Broke it, friend not happy.
10. 1984 Navajo BMX Race frame, thing of beauty, still have it
11. GT Pro Performer, first generation freestyle, 1984 (?). Loved this bike, tricked to the nuts, frame outlasted so many parts including a set of Redline flight cranks, broke at axle, a set of first generation Profiles, broke at pedal, several sets of Skyway Tuff IIs, lots of stems. Only one set of bars though, some VDC Woody Itson Signature bars, I wish I still had those... Sold the bike after discovering MTBing

12. Fisher Pro Caliber 1986, bent the forks in the first two weeks, replaced them with some Bontrager bolt togethers, still have them, bent two stems, and wrecked the XT cranks, replaced with Cooks cranks. Sold.
13. Townsend Custom 1988 proto elevated chainstay design, beautiful bike but it broke.
14. Townsend Custom 1989 proto, elevated chainstay design, obviouly didn't learn, broke.
15. Townsend Custom 1990 proto, standard frame design, didn't break.
16. Slingshot 1991, (still running Bontrager forks), great bike, lasted 2 seasons, frame cracked.
17. Slingshot 1993, still going but a SS, with Bontrager forks or RS Mag 21s.
18. Specialized M2 1994, POS, rode terrible, cracked.
19. Unknown year, Kuwahara Cyclocross frame, built up with bits and pieces including a WTB drop bar, used as a commuter in Winter.
20. 1998 Kona King Kahuna Titanium, never need to buy another hardtail, still going.
21. 2001 Aeon/Ellsworth Joker, lucked out and got one that lasted longer than most of my friends ones, but eventually exploded last day of the chairlift season at Fernie Alpine Resort at the bottom of the hill on almost the last run. Blew into 4 pieces on the landing, rear wheel shot out, I was still standing on the pedals, my hands on the bars.
22. 2004 Ellsworth Joker, nice bike, but I shattered my Tibia on it in Whistler, didn't ride again for 6 months, eventually sold it.
23. 2006 Nomad, still going but am getting the itch for a Knolly DT in 08 as well as a Banshee Pyre MK II...

Wow, 23 bikes and I broke 11 of them and 1 tibia!!


----------



## grumpyneal (May 14, 2007)

Ritchey Ultra 21" frame I bought from a Quebecois guy in east van
Rocky Mountain Stratos - I broke it in 8 mths on a flat to flat on Ladies Only.....
Norco Team Issue..- Broke it in 6 months on a flat to flat on Cypress...
Santa Cruz - Heckler
Cove G-spot...sold it to ebay...
Cove Stiffee...still got it..
Santa Cruz 4X...nicest bike of em all...


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Lets see if I can remember all the rides owned...

91 Giant Granite
90 Kona Explosive
94 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
97 Mountain Cycle San Andreas (FS)
97 Pro Flex 857 (FS)
98 Intense M1 (FS)
99 Azonic DS2
00 Azonic Evolution
01 Foes DHS (FS)
97 Turner Burner DH (FS)
03 Santa Cruz Heckler (FS)
03 Santa Cruz Chameleon
04 Santa Cruz Heckler (FS)
05 Turner SixPack(RFX) (FS)
06 GT Moto


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

1. Some Huffy POS
2. Some Magma POS
3. Giant Rincon

Soon, either a Kona Stab or Giant Glory 1 after the holidays. Anyone have any experience with these two?


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

Back in the '80s BMX days:
Mongoose
Huffy
GT Performer
PK Ripper
Diamondback

My grown-up bikes:
03 Specialized Hardrock
03 Specialized Epic disc
03 Giant VT1 
04 Santa Cruz Blur
01 Giant NRS1
05 Marin Attack Trail
04 Specialized Enduro
01 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR
04 Specialized Epic S-Works
04 Access (converted to SS)
05 Giant Trance1
03 Gary Fisher 292 29er
06 Giant Reign1
06 Giant Anthem1
04 Fuji Roubaix Pro(all these MTBs, need a roadie in there somewhere)
07 Zion 29er (used as geared and SS)
07 Cannondale Rush
02 Cannondale Jekyll
05 Specialized Epic Marathon(converted to SS)


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

This is a cool thread.

Can't remember/name all the BMX bikes I had, so I'll just stick to mt. bikes

In order of appearance:
'86 24" Schwinn Enduro (5 speed)
'88 Nishiki Colorado
'89 Specialized Rock Hopper
'90 Diamondback Apex
'93 GT Avalanche
'01 KHS Rigid One (now converted to DJ/SS status)
'05 Giant Faith
'06 IronHorse Yakuza Kumicho Type R
'99 or '00 (not sure) Santa Cruz Heckler
'05 Cannondale Prophet

I kept out-growing/having to sell bikes until my dad hinted that I should probably just get a 21" frame if I was going to spend that much on a GT Avalanche. That bike lasted me from when I was 13 until I got to college, then my fat college, stair hucking, beer drinking butt finally destroyed the frame around the bottom bracket.


----------



## Jaspur (Dec 10, 2007)

Tricycle
Roger Decoster BMX bike (wish I still had that)
Dyno Compe Freestyle bike
Haro Master Freestyle bike

Quit riding to play music and drink lots of beer and smoke lots of cigarettes...

Quit smoking and started riding again...

Diamondback Response
Santa Cruz Chameleon
Gary Fisher Sugar 3+
2007 Rocky Mountain Element 30


----------



## supermike (May 27, 2006)

1. Some Kent mini bmx bike ~1983
2. Diamondback Viper ~1985
3. Hutch Pro Racer (pre serial #) 
4. Schwinn Mountain bike w/ 24" wheels around 1986
5. Specialized Hard Rock Comp (early 1990's)

Stopped riding bicycles, rode dirtbikes, finished highschool, went to college, rode sportbikes and dirtbikes for a while...

6. 2006 Cannondale F300 (Graduation present from my wife).
7. Hutch Pro Racer Frame (serial #, USA frame... planning on building up like the one I had as a kid).
8. 2007 Cannondale Rush 3Z (Gift to myself to mourn the sale of my motorcycles).


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

*bikes i've loved*

1955 my dad's english three speed racer and my own single speed starter (no trainers thx)

1960 a sears three speed (with speedometer)
1965 sears ten speed road bike (made in austria with good geometry & heuret parts)
1968 Mondia (Paul Elgi model)
1970 Schwinn Paramount track bike
1971 Ron Cooper road ( i had two ) & a Holdsworth (which wasn't)
1979 Pro Cruiser w/ drum brakes (from eric & don koski.cove bike shop) 
this bike was destroyed when it fell off a car at speed)
1980 Trailmaster (i had two ser.# 002 and have one ser # 021)
1986 an '84 cunningham racer ( bought from pt. reyes bike shop) ser. # "U".
transfered to the cycle shark museum inzurich switzerland 12/20/07. 
2000 Santa cruz heckla
2005 Scott aluminum- full campi/ritchey

plus i have a couple o' townies

oh an two beautiful bicycle trailer which I built in 1980 for commercial deliveries in Marin County


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

2006: Giant BoxShock: broke it in two halves the day I got my new bike








to








2007: American Eagle Lightning: fantastic frame, weighing only 2280 grams including shock (manitou SPV 3-way)








built up to


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Diamond Back Show Time
GT Pro
Mongoose - Something or other BMX Frame
GT Richochet (first MTB)
NOTE STARTED WORKING IN A SHOP AT THIS POINT
Giant Tomac Yellow Hardtail
Giant SE1 Red
Cannondale R900 (first Road Bike)
Giant NRS-1
Giant Mosh (shoprat bike)
Cannondale R???? Whichever one had ultegra in 1998 - Yellow
Dean Ti Lite Road Frame with Ultegra (First Ti Bike)
Interloc Racing Design Steel Hardtail (Jenson Closeout)
On-One Inbred Geared Frame
Weyless SP
K2 Road Bike (I forget the model...hated it)
Bianchi SASS (First SS)
Salsa Juan Solo
On-One Inbred SS Frame
On-One Inbred 456 Geared 
Iron Horse MKIII Expert
Scott Scale
Landshark MTB (Vintage, currently building up)
Fuji Sunset (Junker Vintage, making a townie out of it)
Lemond Road Bike (Riding Today)
Ellsworth Moment (Riding Today)
Redline Flight Monocog (Riding Today)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*My Bikes*

Young Punk Days:
1) 1975 JCPenney 5-speed w/ sissy bar.
2) 1978 D&G 20" BMX w/ Motomag wheels.
3) 1979 Red Line Chrome Moly 20" BMX w/ Tuff Wheels.
4) 1980 FMF Alloy 20" BMX w/ Cook Bros. headset.

Dope Fiend Days:
1) 1997 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS - Traded for leather jacket + $50 cash.
2) 1999 Pacific Full-Suspension - Found it dumpster-diving. Abandoned it after RD broke.
3) 2001 NEXT 24" Full-Suspension - Found it in front of house. Later stolen, while locked.
4) 1997 Roadmaster hardtail - Lost my license, and this was my primary ride.
5) 1993 Giant Innova hardtail - Unattended bike, in front of house. Left Roadmaster behind.
6) 2002 Giant Full-Suspension - Saw kids cut lock, and chased them away. Got bike easy
7) 2004 Gary Fisher Zebrano hardtail - Purchased for $40. Stolen from rehab facility.

Recovered XC Rider:
1) 2006 Trek 4900 Disc - Great bike to train on, but weighed 33lbs. Sold it after 1400miles.
2) 2006 Cannondale F600 Furio - Lost 50lbs of fat, riding this bike. I have a new addiction.
3) 2005 Cannondale F2000 SL - Just purchased frame. This wll re-ignite my passion for the sport, now. Shooting for 23lb XC race build.


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool read…good times/memories. 

My list is fairly short, with a new mtb ~2yrs.

1.’94 Trek 8000, rigid: ridden for 2 yrs. Sold

2.’96 Trek 9200, 3” full sus: ridden for 2 yrs. Sold.

3.’98 Kona King Kickapoo, 4” full sus with original Bomber Z1. 
Rode everything from XC/AM to lift access DH at Snow Summit. Still have, and put out to pasture.

4.’00 Ellsworth Truth SE, 4” full sus (25.5 lbs): 
Mostly good for buff singletrack, still have, using now on “easy” rides with my wife or on road when trails are too muddy.

5.’02 Intense Uzzy DH, 7/6” full sus f/r (36 lbs): 
Mainly built up for DH at Snow Summit. Some parts swapped to Nomad, frame/fork boxed up.

6.’04 Specialized Enduro Pro, 5” full sus (28 lbs): 
Still have in S.D for business trips out there.

7.’06 Ellsworth Epiphany, 5.25” full sus (28 lbs): 
Still have, current ride for XC/light-AM.

8.’07 Santa Cruz Nomad, 6/6.5” full sus f/r (32.5 lbs): 
Still have, current ride.for AM/light-FR. Can swap-in DH rims for beefier setup.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

15 Speed Huffy Mt. Storm
18 Speed Murray ULTRA
95 Diamondback Master TG
96 GT Timberline
96 Diamondback Apex SE
96 Diamondback WCF 4.0
98 GT Avalanche
02 Aegis Aro Svelte
06 Diamondback XSL Trail


----------



## triumphrider (May 2, 2007)

Schwinn (year unknown) with banana seat (General Lee orange)
Huffy (year unknown)
Hutch BMX (year unknown)
Huffy Scout (approx. 1986)
Flying O (bought new in 1987)
Kuwahara Mountain bike (year unknown); Suntour XC comp.
1990 Bianchi Forte
1996 Bianch Martini Racing (Reparto Corse)
1998 Bianchi Peregrine
1985 Bianchi Volpe ; $5.00 at garage sale and I race CX on it!
2006 Bianchi M.U.S.S.
New project: Vintage lugged steel road bike of unknown origin (soon to be fixie)


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

1982 Mongoose Californian BMX
1984 Patterson Racing BMX
1988 Mongoose MTB (can't remember the model)
1988 Specialized Stumpjumper (was stolen)
1989 Scott MTB (can't remember the model)
1989 Diamond Back Ascent
1990 Ritchey Super Comp (Bent the frame)
1990 KHS Team MTB
1990 Vitus Road Bike
-hiatus from riding-
2005 Santa Cruz Chameleon
1999 Trek 7000 SS Conversion
2005 Voodoo Erzulie SS Conversion

My current rides
1987 Schwinn LeTour Fixie Conversion
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
2008 Ventana El Toro SS


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Raleigh something?
Raleigh Red Baron bmx
Torker race bmx
Gt Pro Performer bmx
Nishiki Bushwhacker
Kona Cindercone
Gary Fisher Paragon
Ellsworth Joker
Canondale Gemini
Santa Cruz Heckler
Transition Preston
Turner Six Pack
Chumba Evo


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

This thread is like the song that never ends...
<img src=https://www.melaniesemporium.com/lamb_chop_body_puppet.jpg>


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

1) 2000 trek 4500
2) 2001 rocky mountain switch
3) 2003 specialized epic disc
4) 2004 khs fr1500 custom
5) 2006 specialized stumperjumper fsr w/ full xtr
6) 2007 trek 1500 road
7) 2008 trek 6700

go through a lot of phases xc to freeride then back to xc and still throw some road riding in there


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

And my wife think that I have too many bikes. This thread is crazy...ut:


----------



## Hermosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Great thread. What I remember:

- 1982-ish Ross BMX
- 1985-ish GT Performer (sweet ride)
- 1993 GT Tequesta (1st MTB)
- 1994 Trek 7000
- 2000 Cannondale Jekyll
- 2002 Giant NRS
- 2000 SC Bullit (still own)
- 1999 Bianchi Grizzly (why did I get rid of that bike?)
- 2003 Intense Spider
- 2004 Intense 5.5 (still own)
- 2004 Specialized Roubiax Pro (still own)
- 2006 Surly Karate Monkey SS (still own)
- 2007 Surly Karate Monkey Geared
- 2007 Niner EMD (still own)


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

here goes:

Dyno/Gt air
trek 3700
jamis komodo

yess shortest list


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

various kids bikes
1976 motobecane 10 speed (dads old bike) (used) free
1989 schwinn Tempo bought (used) 400$
1994 softride comp mtn bike (used) 800$
1996 specialized stump jumper steel (used) 400$
???? Mongoose iboc carbon road bike (used) traded for stumpjumper
2000 rocky mountain instinct (new) 2300$
2002 Redline conquest (used) 400$
2007 giant anthem (used) 1600$


----------



## Cadfael (Jul 10, 2007)

Seeing this thread makes me want to compile my list of bikes I've owned. I will be back shortly with the list. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JustBarno (Jul 2, 2007)

1987ish walmart BMXish bike
1990ish GT Interceptor (omg loved this bike, took it EVERYWHERE)
1995ish Trek 3900
------------
Helmet law introduced, biking no longer cool 4 hip jr. high kids
------------
cars, football, desk jobs, fatness, 
------------
2007 Ironhorse Warrior 3.5 (my second love)
2007 Used Custom Roadie (road bikes are FAST!)


----------



## tintin40 (May 27, 2007)

1988-Muddy Fox Courier
1988-Muddy Fox Courier
1989-Muddy Fox Explorer
1990-Raliegh
1991-Muddy Fox-Allu Pro
1992-Trimble
1992-Klein Attitude
1993-Klein Attitude
1993-Trice recumbent
2007-Trimble
2008-Trimble


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's see, every bike I've owned?

Tricycle
Big Wheel
Rampart bike with training wheels and a banana seat
Unknown bike from the early 80's that had mountain bike-like tires and BMX type handlebars _(very strange, but my parents bought it, so I rode it until I crashed and cracked my two front teeth)_
Montague Paratrooper

I guess I'm not a serious biker until now.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Jesus....

My True-passion detector is getting a lot of interference from my Yuppie detector....

My humble list:
-Generic white bike from from my Uncle's unclaimed lost and found at the school he worked at.
-1999 Religh M40...let my sister's boyfriend "borrow it"...never saw it again.
-2000 Kona Pahoehoe...still have it, ride it all the time.
-2006 Kona Coiler frame that was my first bike build. Awsome bike...i lov her so much.
-2007 rescued a Univega road bike from the curbside. Fixed it up as a commuter/beer run bike.


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

You guys make me feel like a pauper and a rookie. 

My stable as a grown up: 
Giant ATX 870- ultra rigid mtb. Sold it for cheap and regretted it. 
Cannondale Super V-700- very nice full susser that lasted 10 years till I cracked the frame. Warrentied for a...
Cannondale Prophet (current bike)
Nashbar steel frame built up to a bomber commuter (current)
During the Cannondale years- I broke THREE GTs
2 Zaskar hartails
and a Team I-Drive. This one actually broke during a race.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

*me too*

1st photos- Sorry for the double take on the Titus. Its an 2004 and I love it very, very much.

2nd- This Giant was my second attempt to be a roadie. I had that bike for 2 months.

3rd- The Schwinn was my 1st road bike. It lasted 3 months and after I sold it promised myself I would never, ever own another road bike again. (see my 2nd photo above)

4th- The Stumpjumper was my 1st real true love and the reason I have wasted so much energy and time on cycling. I bought it for my 15th birthday. It was stock for several months. Piece by piece was replaced until it was just right for me. I kept it the longest (10ish years), even after getting the Titus. Love that bike.

5th- I found this in a garage and bought it for 40 bucks. It rode like poop, I think it was way to small for me. I sold it for a profit and never looked back. But it looked great, eh?

6th- This Cannondale was fantastic. It was so awesome even my wife liked it, and that's saying something trust me. I sold this one to get my Specialized SX freeride bike. Boy I miss this bike, almost more then the stumpy. I've got my fingers crossed for a BBQ 29er Cannondale, mmmmm.

7th- This frame was given to me by a customer I met, cool guy. I've almost completed it. I just need to a seat collar to hold my seatpost and a front brake to stop the thing. I'm excited to get this thing going this summer.

8th- I've had more fun on this bike than on all other bikes combined, seriously! Unfortunately I don't get to ride it as much as I should, but when I do its downtown Chicago and its a blast. Jumping off walls in the middle of traffic is like being a kid again, except now I have a bike that can bail me outta my bad riding skills. Love it.

Bikes without photographic evidence;

-Cannondale F3000SL (wow, this bike was light, really light. I thought I was Tinker riding this thing. It was a beautiful lime green color)

-Kona King Kickapoo (my 1st Full Suspension bike. It lasted about 4 months, gave it back to the guy I bought it from. I thought it was okay but not as fun as the Cannondale. It was polished)

-Yokota Yosemite (my 12th birthday present. I used it as a transportation, but it was my 1st mountain bike. It was a fade from blood red to pearl white. My older brother still has this bike)


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah memories...(click links for pics), my list is not huge, but:
- red bike with square cut tires and training wheels. I remember the first time I rode it, went full speed into the garage door. I had the need for speed  
- blue garage-sale BMX with worn through tires
- red CCM 'mountain' bike
- neon green/yellow crackle paint Supercycle, yeah I was stylin'
(If there is a Canadian on here that _hasn't_ owned a CCM and/or Supercycle, I'd be shocked)
- a dark blue Giant mountain bike, can't remember what year or model it was, but I'm positive it 'fell off the back of a truck'
- 1996 Raleigh Legend. Rode this bike everywhere, delivered papers, did several 50+km trail rides on it. An encounter with heavy mud and a stick last year rendered it useless, thus it sadly went into the dumpster and was replaced with:
- 2007 Kona Cinder Cone. This bike got me into XC racing, and I modified it heavily. Rode it for 8 months, sold it to my brother.
- 2008 Norco CCX1. Got this in Fall '07 for road rides, commuting, and random muddy excursions.
- 2007 Kona Hei Hei. Replaced the Cinder Cone as a step-up in XC racing. And it works as a fast trail bike.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Blu Falcon said:


> Let's see, every bike I've owned?
> 
> Tricycle
> Big Wheel


"Bike" being short for Bicycle... these THREE wheeled contraptions don't count.


----------



## john_mcdonough (Apr 20, 2008)

Had a few bikes before high school. The two I remember were a 20" Huffy like bike from Sears. I wanted it because it looked like it had shock absorbers in the back. Of course, when you looked at it, it was just some steel springs covering an immovable post. Eventually, my brother converted it into a BMX like bike.

The next one was a 10 speed road bike, also from Sears. It carried me everywhere, soccer practice, friends, etc. I actually had a head one collision with a car on it. Thankfully the woman had stopped and I hit her. I eventually totaled it when I put the front wheel down a sewer grate and officially joined the OTB club. Jeez, I didn't even wear a helmet back then!

After that, it was many years before I got back into biking. And my grand return was on....

A Trek 930 (mid 90's) with a 7005 DuoTrack 'suspension' fork, that probably had a 1/2" of travel. The bike got me into mountain biking and a good place overall. I loved it. Note, the Duotrack was an evil device as it broke in my 1st race putting me in a figure 8 brace for 4 months. Not to mention the damage it did to the bike. However, those old Trek 9** frames were pretty much bombproof. Rebuilt it with the help of my brother while I was healing and put a Manitou Mach 5 on it, along with come Control Tech components, etc. It was great. I even put a dent in the top tube and the the thing kept on going. Eventually the FS bug bit me and I gave the bike to my cousin, who was going through a rough time. It ended up taking him to a good place also.

I was in Grad school (going at night and working during the day). I was dating my (eventual) wife and she asked me if I was going to treat myself to something when I was done. I never really thought about it, but like I said, the FS bug bit me and I wanted a Klein Mantra. In the end, I realized I was going to get the engagement ring, wedding, honeymoon, etc.... Which I/we did. However, my fiancee bought the 98 Mantra. the thing climbed great, and when I was riding a lot and keeping my skills (what little I have) sharp, it was a blast. I ended up having the drive train and wheel set replace numerous times. I still have it, but I am finding the fast handling is beyond my skill set. My last ride on it launched me into a rock garden. Still have it, not sure what to do with it.....

A few months ago, I was looking at the cost of rebuilding the Mantra (with the help of my brother again) and decided it was time for a new bike. Since my life has gotten extremely complicated, I wanted to get something simple. I was leaning towards a steel HT, but then I began reading up on the 29" rigid SS thing. My brother thought I was nuts (and he is probably right), but I rented a Haro Mary SS and had a blast. I shopped around and ended up with a 2008 Marin Pine Mountain 29er SS with a rigid fork. I've been riding the heck out of it and love it. I can even do some of my own maintenance (lube the chain).

Not many bikes as some, but some really great times.


----------



## idrive55 (May 24, 2008)

Ross (can't remember model)
Haro - ditto
GT Zaskar
Trek - 3 replacement frames
FSR
Kona DH rig
Intense Uzzi
Banshee ss s/u


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Schwinn banana seat bike (used for jumping way back in the day)
1980's Schwinn Le Tour
1994 Schwinn Sierra (1st Mtn bike)
1996 Trek Y22
(current) 2004 Trek 1500 (road bike)
(current) 2005 Gary Fisher Marlin
(current) 2006 Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

current: 
2000 Schwinn Homegrown 
2001 Schwinn Straight8
2001 Schwinn Stingray Scooter
my 2004 dodge neon has Schwinn on the license plate 

sold:
1998 Schwinn 4Banger
2000 Schwinn Straight8 pull shock
2001 Schwinn Straight8


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

1. Schwinn Stingray
2. Schwinn Sting
3. Schwinn Predator
4. GT Pro 20 inch
5. Hutch Pro 20 inch (chrome)
6. Hutch Pro 20 inch* (white)
7. Hutch Pro 24 inch*
8. CW Lighting
9. CW Pro 24 inch
10. GHB Pro 24 inch
11. Torker Pro 20 inch
12. Profile Pro 24 inch
13. GT Timberline
14. GT Avalance LE*
15. Canondale R600
16. Specialized FSR Pro
17. Giant TCR2
18. Specialized Epic Pro
19. Free Agent 20 inch
20. Mosh Pro 24 inch
21. Specialized S-Works Hardtail
22. Specialized Roabaix
23. Bianchi Pista (Fixie)
24. Bianchi Pista Concept 2005 (Fixie)
_25. Giant TCR Team*_
26. Pro Concept 24inch
_27. Specialized S-Works Epic*_
_28. Bianchi Pista Concept 2006 (Fixie)*_
_29. Jamis Dakar_
_30. Trek Commuter/Townie_
_31. Pinarello Paris_
_32. Intense Spider FRO_


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

1.) little Schwinn blue sparkle banana seat
2.) Redline blue sparkle BMX (stolen)
3.) Sears green full suspension bike (weighed a TON!)
3.) Hutch BMX (stolen)
4.) Redline BMX (stolen but found)
5.) Peugot road bike
6.) 1987 Diamond Back Scent EX (FIRST MOUNTAIN BIKE)
7.) 1995 Litespeed Owl hollow
8.) Specialized Enduro Pro
9.) Foes FXR
10.) Santa Cruz Blur
11.) Turner 5 Spot
12.) Waltworks rigid SS
13.) Pereira 29er rigid SS
14.) Kent Eriksen 29er hardtail (still have)
15.) Knolly Endorphin (still have)
16.) Black Sheep road bike (still have)


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

1-Rider Maniac.
2-Kona Kula.
3-Intense Tracer.
4-Cheap one for work.


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

*I'll have a go too.......*

1. Diamondback Hardtail, polished frame, name unknown
2. Saracen Hardtail, again name unknown
3. Corratec Twinbow Hardtail

Long Break

4. Specialized Hardrock
5. Specialized FSR
6. Giant Yukon
7. BMC Streetfire (Road Bike) (Still Have)
8. Santa Cruz Nomad (Still Have)
9. Raleigh XXIX (Still Have)
10. Surly Steamroller (Still Have)
11. Ibis Mojo (Still Have)


----------



## anthem5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lets see.....

1. Specialized Hard Rock ridgid
2. Trek Antelope
3. GT Zaskar LE (4)
4. GT RTS 1
5. GT i-Drive 1
6. Giant AC-1
7. Giant Trance 1
8.Giant DH Team
9.Sinister DNA
10.Giant STP
11.Anthem 1
12. GT Force (road)
13. Trek 3200 (road)
14. Specialized Tarmac Pro (road)

and lots of concusions so i don't remember anything else..


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Huffy Trax 2000 - Candy apple red circa 1981
DiamondBack Super Streak - Chrome (started racing BMX on this in 1984)
Revcore XL BMX Bike (chrome)
Cyclecraft XL BMX Bike - (yellow with dirt legs)
Giant ATX 900? - Rigid MTB (first one)
S&M Holmes BMX Bike (Chrome)
Cannondale F400 - Elastomer Rockshox Fork (my Dad still rides this bike)
DiamondBack Aluminum BMX Bike (raced factory support for a year on this bike)
S&M Holmes BMX Bike (Yellow, finished racing BMX on this in 1998)
Nashbar hardtail (chrome) - builtup with Marzocchi Fork
Cannondale Jekyll 3000SL - miss this bike
Cannondale Rush900 - current endurance rig
Specialized Allez Sport - current roadbike
DK UX24 - current urban/dirt/park ride (may race in BMX cruiser class for fun this year)

My bmx background has made technical MTB'ing my strongpoint, but am working on endurance so started adventure and XXC racing this year (absolutely loving it). I couldn't see myself w/o bikes and look forward to riding for a long time.........great thread by the way.


----------



## D.Crank (May 24, 2008)

GT backwoods (from the mid 90s I believe)

Still enjoying it every day of the week. :thumbsup: 

(plus a few bmxs from my childhood that I can't remember)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This is self fulfilling and I can't imagine anybody else cares about my bikes. That said, I will limit to my mtn bikes just to humor myself:
84 Diamondback Mean Streak
87 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
90 American Comp Lite
90 Rodriguez AL 26 Mtn Tandem
91ish Raleigh bonded bike XT group (can't remember model)
97 Kona King Kikapu
98 Kona Custom Ku
01 Kona Stinky Primo
41 Schwinn DX (new to me)
Either my priorities have changed or I am way overdue for a new bike......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

1) Red & White Tricycle - Circa 1966 to 1968 ?
2) 1st Bicycle - Purchased in France ~ Circa 1971 ~ 1st Grade
3) JcPenny w/ Banana Seat , Skinny Front Tire, Slick Tire Rear - Bright Orange ~ 1973
4) Dolphin 300Z 10 Speed - Lugged Steel Frame, Shimano Components ~ 1978 to 1990
- This was one of the millions of Japanese road bikes from this era, but well made. 
- I road this everywhere and used for daily college transportion 
5) Used Raleigh Technium Mountain Bike ~ 1990 to 2005 (built from box of components)
(didn't ride seriously during this , but rode around with kids, etc))
6) Very Used Specialized Rockhopper Frame - circa early 2005 (late 90's frame)
- components from the Raleigh, frame accepted larger tires ... updated 
- serious riding trails every Thursday night w/ local crew from bike shop 
7) 2006 - Jamis Dakar XC Comp (late 2006 ... '06 closeout at LBS)
8) 2007 - Jamis Dakar XCR Frame (warranty replacement for XC above)
9) 2006 - Jamis Satellite Road Bike (1st road bike since 1990) 
10) 2007 - Jamis Dragon Frame 
- closeout '06 ... transferred components from Specialized

Next steps ... I've made quite a few component upgrade to the Satellite road bike. Soon it will have Shimano 105/Ultegra level components. I'd like to stay with the Dakar XCR, but my next bike could be an all mountain bike with a little more travel. In addition, the ride club is trying to talk me into cyclocross this year. I'll use the Dragon for now, but a cyclocross bike may be in the future. 10 bikes in 44 years, 4 in the last 3 1/2 years. 

The comment by Aemmer likely true ... "I can't imagine any else cares about my bikes" ... it was fun and rather funning looking in the rear view mirror for a few moments.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Started with a custom-made white cruiser from my dad
Then a huffy with no brakes, you had to backpedal. (Hipster!)
Diamondback Reactor, back when a bmx could actually fit me. And back in the day there were pedals and grips on it too. 








My brother's Haro Escape for a few months (no picture)
Then my first mtb, a Trek 6500 (before cutting steer tube)








Now my latest within-a-week addition, Bianchi Veloce


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

My personal list:
1) Red and white tricycle
2) John Deer pedal tractor (Bad A**)
3) 20" Ross Mt. Murray, late 80's model? Red, 3 speed. 
4) 24" Diamondback of some kind. Another late 80's model 7speed? 
5) 26" Mongoose sycamore, 21 speed 1997 model
6) 26" Marin Juniper Trail Al Hardtail. 2001 model. 27speed and still my main trail rider.
7) 27" Italian road bike from 1974. Hand me down, was my mother's when she was 15. Gone as it became too small for me.
8) 27" Peugot 130 road bike 1986 model-- Craigslist piece of garbage. Still have it but havent ridden it since I bent the rear axle on a pothole on my commute. Heavy as hell.
9) 27" 70's Viscount-lambert. Another craigslist special, but has worked out much better then the peugot. my current commuter/road bike.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Few garage sale bmx bikes when i was a kid,
Mallard 27 inch road bike ( rode into a post while cheking out a young lady)
Protour road bike.
Shogun trail breaker 2
Shogun preire breaker expert triple triangle triple butted tange xt thumbs i just dont know where it is at my parents house
kypo 753 road bike
raceline expert my first bike back from the drinking years
ellsworth truth xo
giant tcr euro
giant tcr euro smaller frame
Look 595 ultra record
jamis 653 steel campag veloce
old steel track bike
Look 595 ultra tt bike record
Next will be the steel hardtail, Voodoo bizango or the like surly? spot? not sure yet


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*My turn....*

1. My brothers hand me down (too big but that's what I learned how to ride on)
2. Sky blue banana seat bike
3. Converted #2 into a "BMX" bike, painted yellow
4. Murray Chrome BMX
5. GT BMX with Z-rims
6. Diamond Back Apex (still have)
7. Klein Attitude with mission control system (grew out of it)
8. '99 Fat Chance Yo Eddy XXL (still have)
9. '02 cat3 Cannondale R400 (stolen 1 month ago)
10. Sycip Double Dribble 29er Custom (stolen 1 month ago)
SOON TO COME!!
11. Sycip Diesel 29er Custom with Rohloff speedhub
12. Sycip Crossdresser Custom CX/touring hybrid with traditional drivetrain

The Diesel should be here in a couple of weeks. Thank goodness for home owners insurance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Specialized Sucks (May 22, 2008)

Free Spirit BMX
Huffy 10 Speed
Costco Mountain Bike
Specialized Rock Hopper


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

i'll play, just to see if I can remember way back before light weight anything was around.
1st bike a tricycle or two. seen pics but no recall
1st bike I remember was a 3 wheel chain drive. loved this bike
1st bike was a 24 inch murray, my sisters. i didn't care
1st bike of my own was a light weight racing frame 3 speed, skinny tire, might have been a Puch. not a good bike for urban. lots of flats. 
'59 ish 1st bike I purchase. Schwin, 3 speed, springer front end. road the hell out of this in middle school in South Central LA . I could beat the gangs to the corners and was home free.
big gap after I found out about cars and girls.
'64 met a girl with italian/campy bike. love the bike! I bought a Raliegh International, full campagnolo and sew up tires. 
'69 drafted, found out about motorcycles and women. 
'82 found a clunker, only shifted into two gears.
83 bought Japanese ten speed with the ovalized crankset.
84 Poghliagi. full campy, got stolen. learned lessons here!
86 bought another italian bike at Helen's full campy
Gary fisher Hooko Eeko solid fork, fast bike on road. crashed off road.
97 Trek Y2 f/s fun bike for commuting. I got more compliments on this bike!
99 Specialized m4 hard tail. bad bike. could never get this to work.
2005 Giant NRS 3 full carbon, XTR 1 1/2" travel fork. crashed many times.(my friends introduced me to single track) they all had AM rigs.
2007 Debernardi. road. 105, converted to full campy
2007 KHS AM 2000. great AM bike. crash big time DH my helmet save my life. 
2008 KHS flite 300 for commuting. it's cheaper, lighter, faster and climbs better than my Debarnardi.


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

Just going with the last 15 years.....

'93 Specialized Rockhopper (with Sntour thumb shifters ! They were the bomb !)
94' Cannondale M500
95' Klein Pulse Comp
98' Specialized Stumpjumper custom HT
98' Klein Pulse Comp
00' Yeti FRO
2007 Titus Eleven (fully rigid)
2007 On One Inbred custom (HT SS)
81' Kuwahara KZ-1 1981 reproduction anniversary limited edition
85' GT Pro Performer
06' KHS DJ 200 


hmmm... I love bikes !


----------



## Pmac83 (May 11, 2007)

1. Giant Sedona SE
2. Cannondale M600
3. Voodoo Bizango
4. Kona Kula
5. Dean Oscar
6. Salsa A La Carte
7. Azonic DS1
9. Cannondale R800
8. Schwinn Homegrown (post Pacific)
9. Gary Fisher Big Sur
10. Schwinn Homegrown (pre Pacific)
11. Raleigh XXIX SS
12. Surly 1X1
13. Salsa El Mariachi SS
14. Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## Tbone (Jan 28, 2004)

*The oldschool stuff:thumbsup: *
Mongoose BMX (how far back we goin?)
Hutch Trickstar
Haro Master
Dyno Freestyle
GT Mach One
90's Schwinn MTB

*True MTBs* 
90's Diamond Back FS
Sugar 293 x 2
Moots MootoX YBB 29er
Surly KM
Fisher Cobia
Niner SIR9
Niner RIP9
Titus RX 29er
Titus RX 96er


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Healing Mini-Max BMX
Milazo Crazy Horse
Mongoose DX 5.3
Kona Dawg
Specialized Bighit
Avanti Atomic SS
N-Zone Slacker
Yeti 575
Foes DHS Mono
Voodoo Wanga

looking at a roadie...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been riding 8 years and had 3:

1999 specialized rockhopper
2002 intense tracer
2006 kona unit

Crazy the number of bikes people have gone though!


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

Don't remember my childhood bikes - they were rusted-out POS garage-sale $10 bmx-style bikes that I had to make rideable (some with bananna seats too and tall bars. One of them was a girl's bike with a two speed internal rear hub that shifted when you tapped the coaster-brake. It prolly weighed 40 lbs.

MTBs:
1992 Diamondback Sorrento Chromo-steel rigid bike (Cantilever brakes could not control my descent speed!) learned to MTB on that one - saratoga gap and other trails in norcal.
Skipped the hardtail and went straight to full-suspension:
1998 Diamondback V-6 - not bad - v-brakes, 80mm judy XC long-travel (sucked). Wife just made me sell it a year ago..  
2000 Specialized Enduro Pro (bought in 01)
2004 Specialized S-works enduro (bought in 05)
2007 Specialized S-works Enduro SL (bought in 08)

Road:
2005 Specialized Roubaix comp double (DA/Ultegra)

That's all...


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

1970s - Schwinn 5 speed Stingray
1980 - Ross BMX bike
1990s - Schwinn Frontier
1998 - Trek VRX
2008 - Gary Fisher X-Caliber
2008 - Gary Fisher Paragon frame to replace the broken X- Cal frame


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

small red singlespeed
yellow Kent singlespeed
Jeep Cherokee 18 speed / 24" wheels
Infinity Quantum fs
2002 Giant Rainier
2005 Giant NRS
1988 Pinarello ?
2007 Rocky Mountain Solo CX

Relatively short list, but I'm only 20


----------



## akdeluxe (May 16, 2004)

Schwinn Stingray
Sears Free Spirit (Stingray wannabe)
Schwinn Scrambler
Bridgstone MB2
American Comp Lite
Marin Pine Mountain
Yeti FRO
Bontrager Race( Horz drops,rivited bonded,cablestops,chainsuck plate,bonded fork)
American ELF
Ibis Szazbo
Turner XCE
Custom Chamberlain Road
IF Steel Deluxe
Waterford R33
Gunnar Crosshair
Specialized Stumpjumper Alum hardtail(snow bike convert)
Waterford X14
Surley Pugs
Gunnar Rockhound 29er
Turner Flux
Soulcraft Monstercroos comming soon!
unknown chromed road bike
Raliegh Alum hardtail(snowbike convert)

akdeluxe


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

A random BMX
1994 Cannondale M600
2001 Cannondale F2000
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 700
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 2000 SL
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 2000
2001 Scott (the Scales’s predecessor) 
2001 GT I-drive 4
2001 Whyte PRST-1
2002 Rocky Mountain Slayer
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper
2008 Giant Trance 1
2008 Giant Trance X2

That’s my bikes so far, if I wrote up all of my dads bikes I’d be here all night, seriously…so I’ll leave them out even though I’ve ridden them many times and they’re kept right next to mine.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Schwinn Stingray 16in(Metalic Blue with banana seat)
Schwinn Cruiser 24in
Huffy Sonic 6
Giant Awesome 24in
Schwinn Moab 3








08 Gary Fisher X-Cal








06 Kona Stinky Deluxe


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

lets see....... 
bmx years-
mongoose- all i remember it being was silver
diamondback viper-stolen
diamondback-it was made of aluminum($40)
haro nyquist-stolen(i stole this one but it was stolen from me)
haro del sol-beater(Free)

Decent bikes-
Raleigh super course 12-stolen(Free)
giant ocr3-current (soon to be 1x7)$60
trek 850 mountain track-single speed conversion(my baby)$35


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

Diamondback - Something Unknown
Saracen - Something Unknown
Corratec Twinbow
Specialized Rockhopper
Giant Yukon
Specialized Stumpjumper
Kona Coiler
Santa Cruz Nomad (current)
Raleigh XXiX (current)
Surly Steamroller (current)
BMC Streetfire (current)
Ibis Mojo (current)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

the list is to long, i cant remember it all.


----------



## superbox (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Wheels trike
Tiny bicycle with training wheels and spokey-dokes
-break in biking for a couple years-
Dad's Specialized RockHopper rigid
Cannondale F500
Trek low-end mountain bike
-break in biking for a while-
Jamis Boss cruiser
Specialized Crossroads
Miyata 100
Lemond Sarthe
Centurion LeMans
Araya fixed conversion road
Raleigh M20
Miyata 110
Specialized HardRock Ultra
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR
Now I've got two "copies" of the bike my dad loaned me, a single speed Specialized RockHopper and a Street Stomper with the motorcycle brake levers...I'm passionate about those steel S bikes. They remind me of my dad and my youth.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

just added a few more to the stable:

Intense Podium 20 inch racer









Intense Podium 24 inch racer









Intense Spider FRO









Pinarello Paris (I've had this one for a few years)









My sons Redline Micro Mini


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

When I was a kid:
Cheap Orange huffy with black spatter paint 
Cheap Nakumira department store bike

Since I got into cycling seriously in 2006:

2006 Kona Kula (sold it)









Cheap aluminum Raleigh frame (rattle-canned) that Peter @ Misfit Psycles helped me convert to a singlespeed (now dismantled):









Surly 1x1:









Zion 737 EBB (this bike has seen many different setups):









Misfit Psycles DiSSent 29er (my favourite)









2007 Jamis Xenith Comp:









2007 Steelwool Sweet City SS (had brake bosses welded on and custom paint job) - Converted it to a CX bike:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Holy cow at some of these lists. Awesome.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

1967 Sears 20" Mustang with banana seat and ape hanger bars
1970 Philips 3 speed 28" wheel commuter
1980 Raleigh Grand Prix 10 speed road bike
1984 Kuwahara Apollo ATB 15 speed
1986 Cycle Tech Nova MTB with DX components
1988 Mongoose IBOC Pro with Deore XT
1992 Mountain Cycle San Andreas FS
1998 Norco Java hardtail
1999 Jamis Dakar Team FS
2000 Rocky Mountain Vertex hardtail *
2000 Rocky Mountain Instinct FS
2004 Rocky Mountain ETSX70 FS
2004 Brodie 1 Ball with Rohloff hub hardtail 
2005 Rocky Mountain Blizzard hardtail 
2005 Kona A FS with Rohloff hub *
2006 Kona A FS SS
2006 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 FS
2007 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team hardtail *
2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Canuck FS *
2007 Rocky Mountain ETSX Team FS *

Jeez, do you notice a trend...  
* good thing I've never had room for more than a few at a time, I'm a serial bike polygamist


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

only 23, so i don't have a stellar collection yet.

-huffy roadmaster
-murray (forget what it was, the first department store back with a suspension fork iirc. dark navy blue/neon green)
-bmx2 tarantula (department store bmx bike)
-dyno gt
-haro shredder
-sequiota roubideoux (local shop steel frame)
-08 spec rockhopper (finally on something respectable!)

took years to convince my parents i needed something that didn't come from walmart/toys r us. bought the haro and gt with my own lawn mowing cash, got the sequiota off a friend for $50 and once i had a good job, and the sequiota stolen, bought the rockhopper and have been upgrading ever since.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Well, I have a decent list for being 22 years of age:
-Old ass Schwinn little kids bike from the 70's that had solid rubber tires with a banana seat
-Orange huffy that weighed a ton, and also had a sad excuse for a suspension fork
-Black huffy rigid that was my moms that I beat the **** out of, and eventually tacoed the rim going off jumps
-1970's mossbrow?? touring bike that was my dads, and one day he just gave it to the salvation army, still mad...
-1994 ross mt. hood mountain bike rigid siginature series, the first good mountain bike that I ever owned, and still own to this day but is inop.
-2002 trek 4500 that I upgraded every part on including converting to disc brakes, first really nice bike, sold it to my friend this past summer knowing that would be the perfect owner for it.
-2004 turner burner the first really nice American made bike that I owned and still own to this day.The only thing is this past spring the seat tube cracked by the lower shock mount, so turner warranted me a 08 turner flux along with the new rockers. Love this bike even more now.
-2005 fuji cross comp cyclocross bike that I still own and use for road training, some cyclocross, and also trail riding. Probably the most versatile bike that I own.
-06 redline monocog 26er, that is upgraded a bit with full discs, better wheels like a rear Paul comp word disc hub, and shimano xt/ mavic rim front wheel.
-Newly brought and being built this winter 07 salsa em merriachi frame set 29er. Plain to go crazy on the build with this bike, and use noting but the best.

That is all of them, except for my sisters ciginal bikes steel tank. Ten bikes, not bad for a 22 year old. I am also probably missing a few from very early on.
Dave


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

Bikes my dad bought me:
ross 16" bmx
fuji 24" wheel 10 spd
peugeot 49cm road with SIS, butted tubing.

Bikes I bought:
Columbia mountain bike from Herman's sporting good store. Took the bus to the mall, rode it home. Broke just about every part learning to ride. Good parts went on:
Jamis Dakota AL
Dagger FS, Easton Elite front tri with amp b3 rear. Crazy light, always broke. Weight weenie bike, lightest it got was 23.5 with coil f&r. Had some silly parts on that thing: Klein straatum pro carbon bars, flite evo 2 carbon seat.
Jamis Dakar- got as a backup frame because the Dagger was always cracking,
Klein Attitude, rigid trials setup
Klein Mantra, by far worst bike owned. Sold after 2 weeks
Iron Horse THS-1 dh, made by Foes, giant curnutt shock, 54t chainring!, dark grey XTR 
Raleigh technium road bike, built out of the shop parts bin, free bike. Aluminum front tri, bonded to steel rear end. Came unglued doing rear wheel hops. Warranty frame was black aluminum race frame. Still have this as my commuter. 36h deepVs on campy hubs, bar end shifters.
Specialized FSR Elite. first Z1, full xtr, king hubs.
Marin b17, z1, van rc, hayes discs when they first came out
Cove G-spot
Manitou FS
Kona Stab delux,
Kona Chute
Hoffman dirty130
Specialized Enduro
DMR sidekick
Specialized Bighit
Santa Cruz Superlight
80's lugged Bertoni, fixed conversion. hot pink!
Santa Cruz Bullit
Iron Horse SGS DH
Iron Horse 7point
Turner DHR - current DH bike
Kona Explosif SS - current XC bike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

1967 vintage Schwinn Sting Ray
My Dad's old Schwinn Varsity
Sears Free Spirit - Stolen at college
Korean-made 10 speed I bought over there for $100.

Real Road Bikes

Trek Touring bike of some sort (my first "serious" bike"
Bianchi model something or other circa 1986 - back when you could get a road bike with Shimano 600 (now called Ultegra) on an actual $600 bike.
Gitane road bike - very nice bike - another victim of theft.
Trek 1500 - replaced the Gitane and I road it for 10 years
Trek 5200 - bought it in 1997 and still ride it on the road
Cannondale Aluminum road bike - not sure why I bought this one. Nice bike, but I didn't need another road bike, so I sold it.

MTB

1986 model Bianchi Grizzly - Complete with chainstay-mounted rollercam brakes - perhaps the worst idea ever in cycling history.

Giant Hard Tail of some sort. A big improvement on the Bianchi.

Trek Model 930 - Crappy components, but I got 3 years out of it without ever replacing a single part. Managed to sell it for $250.

Specialized Stumpjumper M2 - my first really nice MTB. I just took this one out of mothballs and had it fixed up to nearly-new condition. Road it for the first time in several years yesterday. Still a sweet ride.

K2 Razorback - my first dualie and a very nice bike. Too bad the frame kept cracking.

Gary Fisher Sugar 3+ - my regular ride for the the past 4 years until I bought my new baby, which is a:

Santa Cruz Superlight RXC - I bought this one last June and and loving it.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Sears MX (late 70's with black/orange fade paint and a moto seat, bent the frame jumping curbs)
BCA Freestyle (early 80's white and purple, broke the frame)
86 Haro FST (red, broke it in half on a quater-pipe)
87 GT Pro Freestyle Tour (chrome! boy I miss this bike, sold to a friend because my grades sucked)
87 Trek 800 (black with blue graphics, converted to singlespeed in 2001 until it cracked)
88 BCA 'racer' 10-speed roadie (sliver, donated to local bike works)
90 Schwinn Sprint roadie (teal, still in my parents garage)
99 Kona Nunu (back into MTB, my father rides it now)
01 Trek 1000 roadie (white/blue, my brother in law rides it now)
02 Yeti Kokopelli (grey and black, sold to a needy college kid for a song)
03 Santa Cruz Chameleon (red, sold in 2004 because it was too small)
03 BT Raven (trials bike, sold to fund the Vicious)
04 Vicious Slider Cross bike (puzzle paint- still have this one)
05 Giant STP (sold to fund the second chameleon)
05 Santa Cruz Chameleon (red again, sold to fund the XTC)
05 Surly Cross Check (was run over by an old lady in 7/08)
06 Giant XTC (great for short-track but sold to fund the Anthem)
07 Giant Anthem (sold to fund the el mar)
08 Surly Karate Monkey (Husker Blu -still have this one)
08 Surly Cross Check (replaced the one the lady ran over)
08 Salsa El Mariachi SS (current main ride- love it!)

Wow, thats more than I realized.....


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Dyno Coyote (5th b-day, been addicted since)
2. Cheap Yellow BMX
3. Haro (freestyle, currently name is evading me)
3.Mongoose Ultra Storm
5 - 15. Misc bikes I found in trash cans and such.
16.Pro Flex 756
17.Schwinn Rocket 88
19.Schwinn (freestyle, forgot which one)
20. Dyno (20" dirt jumper)
21.Schwinn Super Sport
22. 1991 Haro Impulse
23 - 27 Misc found bikes


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

1) ~1987 Peugeot BMX-style kids bike 16" IIRC
2) 6 spd huffy 'mountain bike' style cheapo, 24" rims
3) Biscayne (? I think?) 26" mountain bike full shimano with canti brakes and indexed trigger shifters. ~1991
4) GT Mach 1 - red, road this for several years nearly exclusively as I got way into dirt jumping.
5) ~1994 Used 20" (WAY too big) Diamond Back frame with a Rock Shox Quadra 10 fork, XT components, and the first grip shift.
6) 1996 Performance M106 frame, full XT, rock shox judy DH (1997), XT V-brakes (first year). Custom built wheels XT hubs on red rhyno light rims. I was working at Performance at the time.

---------- hiatus from riding I never should have taken ------------

7) 2001 Specialized Big Hit Comp w/ Stratos S7, MRP, 8" hayes f/r, 165mm race face cranks. Killer freeride/light downhill setup- thing manualed for DAYS bombing down trails and pavement with the novelty 24" rear (that didn't roll over ANYTHING).

8) 2007 Raleigh Rush Hour SS/Fixed. Put about 25 miles on it and sold it as I moved to a super hilly area.

9) 2009 Giant Trance X2


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

1) some 1987ish blue walmart / toys r us brand bmx thing
2) 1990's GT interceptor upgraded pitbull breaks, DK neck, powerlite bars 
3) 1990'sTreck 830 
4) 1990's treck 9000 (purple with the lime green swing arm)
5) 1999 specialized stumpjumpper comp
6) 2006 specialized stumpjumpper FSR comp
7) 2008 kona unit SS 29er


----------



## texican (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's see, as a semi-adult:

1. Schwinn Moab;
2. Specialized Epic;
3. Lemond Tourmalet
4. Orbea Onix
5. Niner E.M.D.
6. Astrix Rook
7. Turner Sultan
8. Lenz Leviathan 4.0

9. As a kid, I had the nicest schwinn bmx bike around...
10. Before the schwinn bmx bike, I had some other 20 incher, which was upgraded when my dad got involved with in the only bike shop in town.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

You really wouldn't need much more that these two. Very nice taste, the SS gods approve and so do I! :thumbsup:



nspace said:


> Misfit Psycles DiSSent 29er (my favourite)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I'm too old to remember but my first bike came from the police auction. I broke the frame jumping. My dad welded it and I broke it again. My dad welded it and... You get the idea.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2008)

My List...
1) Schwinn brown banana seat
2) Mongoose BMX
3) Diamond Back BMX
4) Schwinn ten speed
5) Raleigh hardtail mtb -black w/ bright splatter paint
6) Marin hardtail mtb -whiite w/ black splatter paint
7) Cannondale hardtail 
8) '00 Kona Muni-Mula (cracked frame)
9) '03 Kona Muni-Mula (cracked frame in same spot)
10) '05 Kona Caldera (still have- grocery getter)
11) '06 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (I love this bike- and always will)

I really want a Turner RFX and a Niner 29er dual suspension.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

You guys had real bikes. My list is something like this...

1) The brown unknown brand weld-repair bike.
2) The beat-up red one with the torn banana seat.
3) The one I made from the parts Johnny gave me plus some tape.
4) The one with the bent frame that would only turn left and only 1 pedal.

I took good care of my stuff but all my parents could afford until I was about 13-14 was hand-me-down stuff.


----------



## RUNDCM (Sep 16, 2008)

Big Wheel
Dont remember brand (but it had that cool azz mattel veroom thing) 1968/69 
Another no name painted thing perhaps stolen & re painted?
Poguet 10 speed road bike or something like that. It had a lugged frame! used
Then years later....
Schwinn road bike dont remember the model
Falcon Black Diamond- family hand me down
Schwinn "Mirada" Stolen. see line 3 for payback
TREK 7000 hardtail
GT I drive XCR 2000
GT I drive 4.0 warrenty replacement for above
TREK ???? Y2K warrenty replacement frame for 7000
Niner RIP 9 (08)
Niner SIR 9 rigid SS assembled as I write this never ridden


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> I took good care of my stuff but all my parents could afford until I was about 13-14 was hand-me-down stuff.


Im with you on that- the only thing that made it so I could start affording nicer bikes was a double-paper-route!


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Still more updates*

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS (still have)
08 Sinister Ridge (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Huffy unknown model black with green splatter paint
Unknown spraypainted black BMX bike
Mongoose BMX racing bike
Dyno comp freestyle BMX bike
Diamond back steel hardtail with a softride stem
Baracuda Mtn bike
Schwinn S96.1 hardtail mountain bike
Schwinn Homegrown Hardtail
Redline monocog
Gary Fisher Rig
Trek 2100 roadbike
Gary Fisher Hi-Fi Pro
Jabberwocky SS (current and main bike)

Typing out that list I feel like I've had more bikes, but I think it's just the various builds I've had on each bike (though technically they have the same frames).


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Early '80s Schwinn Stingray clone - Don't remember brand name. Blue w/white pin stripping, full fenders, banana seat, ape hangers

2. Mid-'80s BMX bike - Don't remember brand name. Chrome.

3. White department store MTB - Don't remember brand name. Stolen at school/

4. Columbia MTB - Red. High school commuter.

5. Mainland China SS cruiser - No brand name. Complete rubbish.

6. Trek 850 MTB. Still own. Commute to work every day on it, plus weekend rides.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

1. 16" BMX (Still in the shed)
2. Standish MTB (must have been a 24" as I got it when I was young)
3. GT Avalanche with RST forks (was amazing back in the day)
4. Craftworks Slalom Pro
5. Schwinn BMX
6. Kona Coiler
7. Kona Smoke (converted to SS)
8. Morewood Izimu DH
9. Transition Trail or Park
10. On-One Il Pompino
11. Scott Scale 35
12. Haro Mary SS

I'm sure I've missed one or two though.


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

pony bike when i was little
scott sportster p3
author airline (cross bike, 2 years old)
kona caldera(15 days old)


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> You really wouldn't need much more that these two. Very nice taste, the SS gods approve and so do I! :thumbsup:


Haha, thanks!


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

1. More big wheels than I can remember.
2. A purple Schwinn with a banana seat and 3 speed gear shifter.
3. Green 3 wheel Schwinn town and country. Used to deliver my news papers with that.
4. A Firenze Mt. bike from top of the hill Daily city. My bro got a car stereo and gave me the free bike.
5. Saved and saved and saved for a yellow and black Panasonic DX-5000?. Bought it from Palo Alto bike shop back when there we not so stuck up. Road the wheels off that thing till the frame broke at Alpine and Portola Rd.
6. Wised up and bought my first mt. bike. A Diamondback apex. Kind of a smoky purple camouflage with purple h2o cages. Dam it looked gay but hey it was the 80's.
7. A Pro-Flex 855. Road that bike into the ground. 
8. A Specialized FSR elite.
9. Rocky Mountain Element.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Yellow Schwinn String Ray circa 1972 (liked it)
Dan Gurney Factory Racing BMX circa 1975 - Blue, home-build (one with it)
*Stolen and got it back!
Red Schwinn Continental 10-speed c. 1979 - Lived with it
Yellow Jamis Dakota Mtn Bike 1983 - College bike; dated on it!
White Jamis Avalanche Tange HT Mtn Bike - San Diego; best bike ever
*Brother got hit on it; bro OK, bike lost (RIP)
2002 Spesh SJ Comp FS - Never really bonded with it*
*Stolen
2003 Spesh SJ Comp FS - Still groovin' on it, upgrading as we fo
2002 Cannondale Cad-3 Tri bike - Too much TT for me (want it?)
2008 Spesh Tarmac upgraded with Ultegra SL - Wow, bikes sure are better
2007 GT Legato 1.0 - Errand bike and trips to the pool, picking it up next week!

Nice thread...old school and good memories. Wish I had that Avalanche back!


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

1.1967 Schwinn Stingray (metallic blue) when I was 7. I rode this bike till I was about 12 years old.

2. early 70's Crystal 10-speed. Japanese...I was about 12...started riding long distance. Stolen one day...I was heart broken. I liked that bike! It had cool stuff for the day...like downtube shifters.

3. A cheap Chinese folding bike I rode in Jr. High. It was a fun ride. Funky looking, but it was the 70's so it was cool.

4. 1979 Raleigh Super Grand Prix, started touring on this bike. Went with me to Idaho on the front of my Jeep. It is where I met a Bikecennenial group travelling on the TransAm trail...changed everything for me. I decided I was going to tour the following summer. This bike was stolen in Albuquerque when riding to Canada from Mexico.

5. 1981 *Univega Gran Turismo*, bought this one in Albuquerque to continue my tour. I still have it. I had it rebuilt and toured on it last summer. Still a great riding touring bike.

6. 1986 Trek 850 "antelope", my first mtn bike...changed everything. The Gran Turismo went into storage.

7. 1988 Fisher ProCaliber, my first true badass mtn bike. Delicate Prestige tubing. Broke after 11 months.

8. Specialized Sirius (bright red) road bike. Sold it after about a year.

9. Broke my Trek while waiting for the Fisher replacement. Trek sent me another steel bike, but it didn't feel the same as my old yellow 850. I sold it.

10. Specialized Allez carbonfiber. An upgrade from the Sirius. A badass road bike! Sold it in 1991 or 1992 after seeing them fail in the Tour of the Gila.

11. Fisher ProCaliber warranty frame. Rode it for a while and then sold it when the next bike arrived.

12. 1990 Merlin titanium mtn bike. It arrived 1 week after the Worlds in Durango. Cracked at the BB shell. Merlin performed a Bottom-bracket-ectomy by machining out the small pressed in BB shell and welded in a new standard threaded shell. Cracked again at head tube downtube junction.

13. 1992 *Bridgestone RB-2* roadbike. A replacement to the Allez. A pound heavier, but a better riding bike. Classic steel. I still have this bike! I love it. *Last new bike I have bought*.

14. 1993 Merlin warranty frame. Nice bike! Better than the 1990 version. Bigger tubes, but still only a 1" headtube. Cracked again at the same spot; headtube/downtube.

15. *1996 Merlin warranty frame*. The ultimate Merlin! Last of the true Rob Vandermark Merlins. Big tubes, 1 1/8" headtube. I still ride this bike offroad! Its my primary mountain bike! I love this bike! I've toured on it, raced on it, and generally just have fun riding it. I still like looking at it. It is a thing of beauty!

16. 2000 *Litespeed Toccoa* (bought used in 2006). I live and work overseas and I wanted a travel bike. I could not bring myself to hack my Merlin in two for an S & S couping retrofit, so I bought this one. It is a Super bike! Rides awesome! Love this bike...and it packs in a suitcase sized case. Its been quite a few places now. The retrofit has paid for itself in saved airline fees alone.

note: bold print is bikes I still have and ride.


----------



## rolson6432 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Way back to '84*

Schwinn High Sierra (84-86), stolen; High Sierra (86-87), stolen; Diamondback Ascent (87-89), broken; Ascent (89-92), broken; Diamondback Ascent, retired (92-08); Santa Cruz Heckler (08-present). Not sure about the Diamondback years; they all kind of run together. But the one I have hanging in my garage has S-stays.


----------



## mudtoy1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm ive had to many bikes to remember 4 or 5 giants an old panasonic with the clutch in the crank old mongoose pro bmx 4 or 5 khs 99 dbr x2 02 k2 pos dual suspention brok the frame in 2 weeksa couple of old haros with th v frame 3 iron horse hard tails95 96 97 07 specialized hard rock sport still have sette flite still have


----------



## zlr101 (Jan 25, 2009)

1997 gt timberline in gold stx-rc drive train mantiou sx-r fork (sold)2002
1998 cannondale charger orange F900 hope mini disc front avid ultimate lever rear with bb7 and hope hubs(stolen 2007)
2000 cannondale F2000sx shorter stem hayes brakes
Had an old trek 1200 road bike i sold a lotus and schwinn i flipped for profit


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Batman edition Big Wheel
Murray something or other BMX bike, probably early 90s
Ross Pirahna (80's) that my dad bought at a garage sale
2001Specialized Hardrock
2004 Cannondale F600
1972? Schwinn Continental


----------



## beewerks (Jan 26, 2009)

From first to last:
--Free Spirit MTB, from Sears
--Nishiki Competion, $25 at a garage sale, my first road bike that started it all
--Serotta, not sure which model, but it was pink
--Vitus 939, one of my favorite riding road bikes
--Lemond Zurich, a 1996 model with about 16,000 miles on it. Yay for steal!
--Jamis Durango Sport, my first MTB that started it all
--'02 Trek Fuel 100, my baby :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

one more time, with more cowbell...

1. Schwinn Banana seat coaster brake (my first singlespeed!)
2. Schwinn Deluxe Varsity 10 speed that could shift while coasting
3. Panasonic RX-4000 (car ran into me)
4. Performance Superbe Pro (bought with car accident insurance money)
5. Cannondale Road bike (bought from some Ironman guy our shop sponsored)
6. Miyata with old Shimano 600
7. Tommasini Super Prestige (wrecked into a signpost at 35 mph)
8. Marushi mountain bike with 6 speed Deore XT.
9. Fat Chance Wicked
10. Redline 24” cruiser
11. Trek 930 with Funk Big fork

............Long break with no bikes when I smoked cigs and ate too much junk food....................

12. Raleigh M-400 (got me back into riding, thank you! )
13. Tommasini Prestige (too small)
14. Marin Mount Vision (I hated full suspension so much that it started me on singlespeed, converted the Raleigh M-400)
15. Surly 1x1
16. Phobia Anxiety fixed gear mountain bike (bad name for a fixed gear mtb)
17. Raleigh Technium townie singlespeed with wicked witch of the west handlebars
18. Oschner fixed gear road bike
19. Tomasso fixed gear road bike
20. Mountain Cycles Zen (still hated full suspension, why did I build this bike?)
21. Surly Karate Monkey 29er singlespeed 
22. Bianchi CUSS singlespeed
23. Specialized Stumpjumper singlespeed
24. Indigo Cycles road fixie (still have)
25. Indigo Cycles 29er singlespeed
26. Matt Chester Indie Rock Cross Bike
27. Trek Tandem (still have)
28. Carver 96'er
29. Black Sheep Fixie Commuter
30. Niner One9
31. Niner SIR9 
32. Salsa El Mariachi
33. Seven Verve Ti
34. Surly Long Haul Trucker
35. Surly Karate Monkey Commuter Bike (still have)
36. Trek Navigator 100 with Xtracycle (still have)
37. Carl Strong Ti 29er


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jessep said:


> I may of missed a few...
> 
> 1989 Bridgestone MB-1
> 1990 Bridgestone MB-1
> ...


You are one lucky guy.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

as many as I can remember

Huffy Six Shift (i think that's what it was called)
Dyno Nitro
GT Palomar 
Specialized Rockhopper

**Begin Serious Mtn biking on Rockhopper**

03 Kona Dawg
Lemond Reno
Trek Madone 4.5


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

Its great to see so many people have had/ still own more bikes than me!

1. 88' 16" wheel Universal BMX (blue everything!)
2. 2nd hand Gold and black Raleigh BMX
3. 2nd hand Universal Pegasus MTB (Matt grey and pink!)
STOPPED RIDING
4. 98' Giant Mosh BMX
5. 02' Giant Terrago
6. 03' Giant XTC 840
7. 03' Handsomedog Rockolla jump bike (Kona copy)
8. 03' Specialized Big Hit
9. 04' Klein Palomino*
10.80' Dawes Mirage - First roady
11.05' Giant MCM Team*
12.03' Lemond Arrivee*
13.06' Kona Lava Dome
14.05' GT Power series 24" Cruiser
15.05' Kona Humu*
16.89' Haro Extreme*
17.07' On one Inbred 853 (Pink No.100 of 100)*
18.08' Orange Patriot*
19.08' Panasonic Titanium 29er*
20.08' Orange St4*

* still own

My brother has owned

1.Universal trike
2.Unbranded BMX
3.Giant Boulder FS
4.Klein Adept*


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I thought I had had a lot. Guess not though... although I guess I've only been riding for 5-6 seasons.

I'm going to go with ridden rather then owned though... more interesting list.

2003 Schwinn Homegrown (my sisters, got me into riding)
Old Trek mtb (my moms, fully rigid)
Bridgestone MB-1 (my dad's old bike)
2004 Specialized FSR XC Comp (recently converted to SS)
2007 Turner Nitrous (now for sale)
2008 Yeti 575
2006 Iron Horse Sunday

Currently I'm riding the 575, Sunday, and FSR XC.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

thomasali said:


> 20.08' Orange St4


Have you got any pics of the ST4???


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Early 60s Schwinn kids cruiser
1968 Schwinn Sting Ray Deluxe ss with coaster brake (campus green)
Early 70s Schwinn Varsity road bike
1985 Miyata Trail Runner mtb
1987 Miyata Ridge Runner mtb (factory warranty for broken Trail Runner)
1994 Specialized Rockhopper Comp FS mtb
1994 Cannondale 2.8 Series road bike
1997 Specialized M2 S-Works mtb
1996 Serotta Atlanta road bike
2002 Trek 5500 OCLV road bike
2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR mtb
2008 Trek Madone 5.2 Pro road bike


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

grrrah said:


> crappy green toys-r-us bike with banana seat (~1982)
> crappy bmx bike (~1986)
> crappy huffy rigid mtn bike (college commuter)
> mid-90's Raleigh rigid mtn bike, which I got in exchange for some golf clubs
> ...


Giant TCR is the only bike remaining from above.

But have added and still have:

07 Niner EMD9
04 Specialized langster
07 Niner One9
08 Niner Rip9
New Retrotec Classic (still need to build up)

(One9 may go after Retrotec is finished)


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

1993-ish bontrager OR with diagonal dropouts (rebuilt several times as technology advanced), right now the frame is sitting in my closet because i don't feel like dumping two grand into making it into a pimpass SS. i even have a corsa 1'' steerer fork for it
2003 cannondale jekyll: some ******* stole it along with my yakima rack right off of my 4runner.
2004 fuji odessa: what the fcuk was i thinking?
2005 rockhopper comp: average bike
2006 crossroads xc pro: commuter. heavy like anchor. good drivetrain
2006 handjob: started out as geared bike, now an SS. best bike i've ever owned
2007 singlecross: singlespeed tricross, not much else to say
2008 el santo: great bike, my first soft tail. stopped riding it after i rigged the handjob to SS singletrack duty

other bikes:
generic target schwinn "mountain" bike: commuter bike. no one will steal that piece of crap, and if they do, i really don't care. i lock it up outside. it just might rust to death first
diamond back BMX: 1040 tubing, naked metal finish. my first bike at 8, and it was even a singlespeed
huffy rock something: blue and purple 18, or was that 21?, speed monstrosity that attempted to kill me several times and stopped me from mountain biking until i grew tall enough to ride dad's bontrager (he later gave it to me)


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

A late 80's pink girls 16" single speed with coaster brake (the bike I learned to ride on)
Early 90's 20" Silver Huffy - Stolen
1995 24" Walmart 12 speed (The Cheetah)
1998 26" Walmart 18 speed commuter.

Stopped riding till 2007
2001 Tech team POS commuter 
2008 Kona Dr. Dew
Learned the difference between a cheap bike and well made one.
2006 Norco Rampage (sold)
2007 Haro Mary XC (converted to SS)
2007 Commencal Meta 5.5

A Modest list compared to most of yours (although I've acquired the last 4 bikes on the list in the past 10 months). Hopefully I'll catch up to some of you in a couple of years.


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

I posted this in an older thread but wanted to get on the list so here you go.

1. 2007 Cannondale Prophet 5 (purchased at REI for $1,299)

2. 2007 Cannondale Bad Boy (lowest priced model, rim brakes purchased at a REI 
scratch and dent sale for $299).

3. 2001 Cannondale F600 (purchased at a pawn shop for $200, eBayed the Headshok for $150)

4. 2004 Cannondale R2000 (paid $200 and traded an LCD flat-screen 27 inch TV to a friend).

5. 1994 Cannondale H200 (free, donated to me from a co-worker, was missing the front wheel. Plan on turning it into a single-speed, entry level 29er/cross bike). UPDATE AS OF 1/31/09: Scraped the 29er project and turned it into a cool looking hybrid commuter. Left it in GA with my cousin because I don't have the space for it in NY.

I got pretty good deals on most of my bikes. I think the best deal was for the R2000. The Bad Boy is priceless because its what I use to make my daily commute to and from work (800 miles since I purchased it, all maintenance free). UPDATE AS OF 1/31/09: Before leaving Georgia, I had over 1500 miles on this bike. Swapped the Maxxis Detonator tires (donated to the H200) for some Continental Grand Prix 3000 kevlar tires (donated from the R2000). Really anxious to get the F600 built up and customize it with a few personal touches. The H200 is an ongoing project. The challenge with this bike is to see how cheaply I can build it. The Prophet is a sweet bike. I haven't had the time to ride it like I want but it will be getting a workout this summer.
I plan on upgrading the wheels in the next month or so. Trying to see if I find a good deal on a whole bike with a decent Lefty wheelset. 

Other bikes I've owned in the past (listed chronologically).

6. 2007 Cannondale Rush (paid $450 at a REI scratch and dent sale). It was a women's medium. Just test rode it to make sure everything was working. Never hit the trail with it. I eBayed the frame to a guy in Ireland for $320. Moved the rear deraileur (SRAM X-9) and the cranks (FSA V-Drive) to the Prophet. I kept all the other parts including the Lefty Speed and the wheels for the F600 frame which I am in the process of building up.

7. 200? Motobecane Fantom 3.0. Purchased in 2005. This was my introduction to full-suspension and disc brakes. It was $450 used at a Play-It-Again Sports store. I traded my Giant Sedona for it. The store gave me a $150 credit toward the purchase so I paid about $300 including tax. The bike was a 16" (too small). I learned a lot from riding it and eventually sold it to a guy at work who wanted to buy a decent entry level bike. Before I sold it, I removed the disc brakes and wheels, swapped the wheels and rim brakes from the F600 and sold it for $200

8. 1996 Giant Sedona (paid $500 new). This was my introduction to mountain biking. I purchased this bike with no knowledge of mountain biking whatsoever. I went into the store, looked at a couple of bikes and sat on a couple. Purchased this one based on the salesperson's recommendation. It was basic black, fully rigid and it was a 23.5 inch frame (bb to seatpost). I actually thought this sizing was right, basing it on a road bike but it was waaay too big for the trail. Back then, higher end bikes seem to all have Rock Shox forks and one disc brake in the front. I don't even remember seeing a full-suspension bike back then. Rode it on the trails occassionally and a few more times in the city. Used it as a commuter a few times between 2002 and 2004. Spent a few years just hanging in the garage.

9. GT Pro Performer. Not sure of the year model (this was back 1986). I think I paid a friend $75 for the frame, all chrome, and built it up with a set of Peregrine 48 spoke wheels, After I moved away from home, it stayed in my father's tool shed for a number of years. He gave it away to some kid in the neighborhood (I am still salty about that. I could've gotten a nice piece of change for that bike). You would think a man that owns 6 bikes would give away one of his own (he has a few Raleigh and Schwinn old school ten speeds and hybrids). I guess he saw the BMX as a kid bike and thought I had outgrown it.

10. A neon green Mongoose BMX (paid $175 through mail order out of a BMX Plus! magazine). This was my introduction to BMX/Freestyle. Can't remember the model name but it had white Skyway mag (six spoke) and white tires. It had pegs that screwed into holes threaded on the front fork. It had a hard white plastic seat and grips and a ACS rotor. I rode that bike everywhere and tried to jump over everything. I cracked the frame near the headtube and the downtube. A guy wanted to purchase the frame from me. I told him about the crack and he still wanted to buy it. Sold the frame, handlebars, seat and seatpost for $75. Sold the mags to another buddy for $50. 

11. A beige-colored ten speed looking bike with only five speeds. Model unknown, price unknown. It had brown bartape and those brake lever things that allowed you to squeeze the brakes from the top bar. They looked like an 'L'. It was given to me by my aunt after she found out my other bike was stolen. I rode it for a few months until a buddy of mines pulled up on a Mongoose BMX. After I purchased my Mongoose, it never got ridden again. My aunt came around after that and saw me riding the BMX. She asked me about the bike she bought and I told her it was in the shed. She had a funny look on her face. I think I offended her. Oh well. Don't know where that bike is...

12. A black ten speed with red bartape. Model unknown, price unknown. It was a X-mas gift from my father. It was cool looking and racy. I had it for a month and it was stolen from in front of a video game arcade when I was playing Ms. Pac Man.

14. A Kermit the frog green Tyler ten speed looking bike with only five speeds. Had drop bars and rattrap pedals. Price unknown. I believe my father purchased this bike from Woolworth (remember them?). I had just learned to ride a bike back then from the other kids in the neighborhood (I believe I was eight at the time). He also purchased a 3 speed aqua blue Tyler bike with coaster brakes for my sister who had just learned to ride too. Her bike was woman's style frame with the slanted top tube and had moustache bars with plasticky-looking handgrips and hard rubber pedals.

15. A maroon tricycle. Model unknown, price unknown. Don't remember anything about this bike (or trike). I only know about it from a few old pictures.

It actually was kinda nice taking inventory and strolling back down memory lane. Had fun riding bikes for the past 37 years (will be 38 in April). As long as I am in good health and if God sees fit to let me live another 38 years, I hope to still be riding.

Take care folks and keep riding those bikes 'til the wheels fall off!
__________________


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

1987 DBS bmx
1991 Myiata Evolution? 
1995 Cannondale M900
1997 Cannondale M1000
1999? Azonic DS1
2002 Schwinn Straight 6
2002 Turner RFX 
2004 On One Inbred
2005 Seven Sola steel
1985 Myiata One Ten roadbike
2008 Turner RFX
2008 Canfield F1 Jedi


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

This is going to be depressing for me in terms of money spent and bikes now gone but I'll play. I'll only go with bikes I purchased myself from about 17yrs old and on.

Giant Yukon
Trek 7000
Fat Chance Yo Eddy
Bianchi cyclocross 
Ritchey P23 2x9 way before 9spd was standard
Bontrager Privateer
Salsa LaRaza road 
Soulcraft cyclocross
Santa Cruz Chameleon
Santa Cruz Heckler
Azonic DS1
Trek 520 and old road bike I converted to single speed
Sycip Unleaded
Gary Fisher Supercaliber 29er
Intense 5.5 EVP - curretly own
Sycip Diesel singlespeed - curretly own
Vicious Cycles 29er - curretly own

I'm pretty sure that's it. I guess its not as long as some of your guys' lists but the saddest thing about my list is that it should have never gotten past bike #3. That Yo Eddy was probably the best bike I'd ever ridden. But it was a little small for me and the one inch head tube was limiting in terms of what kind of fork could get etc. I love the bikes I own now though. I could be fine without all those other bikes I've owned but I'd like that Yo back and the Sycip Unleaded (a very close 2nd to the Yo). Those are the only two I truly regret.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

A bunch of crappy, no name BMX bikes
Diamond Back Ascent
Cannondale F700 w/ Headshok DD50
Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer (current ride)
Standard STA500
Metal Burma
S&M Stricker (current ride)
Bianchi Pista (current ride)
Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike 26/24 (current ride)

Frames stashed away waiting to be built into bikes:
Terrible One Barcode
Metal Burma


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

Well it all started with a few childhood bikes... probably a huffy! ...

Graduated to a Raleigh... which was stolen
then onto a Giant Rincon or Yukon... which was stolen...

Then I had a huge hiatus from bikes... and in 2007 I got:

'07 Cannondale Prophet 4


----------



## innovativeedge (Jul 28, 2008)

Red K-Mart Something
Pacific Mountain Bike?
Pacific Mountain Bike?
NEXT Mountain Bike = TRASHED
Trek 4300 (Got smart. Saved my own money!)
08 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
06 Trek Madone 5.2 (Thanks Marc!) (still have)
Vitus 979 (still have)
09 Gary Fisher Paragon (still have)


----------



## Marz (Feb 15, 2004)

Can't remember all the bikes from my youth but here is the list starting in the 80's to present.
1985 Norco 10 speed- sold it for $50
1992 Miele mtb- stolen in 96
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper- Stolen after three weeks 
1993 Specialized M2- stolen in 2001
2000 Rocky Mountain RM6- sold in 2000, moved from BC to Ontario
2001 Cannondale Jekyll- Stolen off roof rack with above M2
2001 Cannondale Tandem- keeps wifey happy
2002 Cannondale Jekyll - sold in 02
2003 Cannondale Jekyll- Sold in 03
2004 Santa Cruz Heckler- still own it and still love it, built light
2005 Specialized Allez- for when trails are too wet
2007 Giant Reign X- for when things get rough


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

Huffy bmx piece of crap
Sears 10 speed 
98 Giant Rincon MTB ( 1st one)
Mid to late 90's Gary Fisher Hoo koo e koo
2003 Specialized Enduro pro
2003 Kona Stinky dee lux
2006 Bianchi Wuss singlespeed
2006 Transition Gran mal
Surly Karate Monkey 29 er
Free agent Hellcat 24" bmx cruiser

I think thats it


----------



## Auscar (Dec 5, 2007)

1970ish Raleigh Fireball (3 speed sturmer Archer with ball breaker shift)
1975 One of my Grandfathers old black 29" bikes stripped down with ape hangers
1977 Another one stripped down but painted purple (seriously cool)
1978 Healing 10 speed
1993 Cannondale H600 hybrid (currently converting to SS)
2002 Trek 4300 (now with slick and used as a commuter)
2008 Giant Reign 1


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

50ish three wheeler with rear drive.
50 murray 24" girls frame, my sisters
53 Schwin cruiser with 3 spd rear hub, springer front and ape hangers. Love this bike!!
56 Austrian racing frame with 3 spd rear hub, forget the name, it was candy red.
72 10 speed clunker from Pep Boys. sold after 3 months.
74 Raliegh International all campy with sew up tires. (first real bike)
79 found a old 10 speed. only two gears worked. gave it away
'83 Fuji road bike with the oval crankset. sold to my neighbor and was stolen.
'86 Poghliagi with full campy record. This was a beauty! stolen 
'87 bought a Italian bike at Helens full campy record. forget the name
Sold it and found out it had a cracked bottom bracket tube. from one of my crashes.
FIRST MT. BIKE
'86 Gary fisher Hokoeku solid fork and rear. very fast bike
'97 Trek Y2 full suspension bike. converted to a commuter, love this bike. although not very good for trail riding.
'99 Speicialized M4 hard tail. hated this one.Learned to hate specialized after this
'02 Girant NRS full carbon. very light but only had 1 1/2 travel forks. 

Current rides:
'05 Debernadi Steel frame with full campy veloce and campy wheels. 
'06 KHS AM 2000 bought lefter over in 2008, upgraded almost everything on the bike, current mt. bike. (this bike is snake bit, more crashes and problems than all my other bikes combined.)
'08 KHS Flight 300 commuter, 20 lb allum fram with brase on rear carrier brackets. added lighs but havn't commute yet, use as a trainer. will keep this one stock.

I did this in roadbike review, but it is great fun to go back in time again.


----------



## gibson26x2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Prior to 1991: Huffy 10 speed road bike, Huffy ProThunder3 BMX, Huffy SpeedKing

'91 Trek 830 (Exage 400) college commuter bike

'91 Trek 7000 (LX/DX) first "real" mountain bike

'92 GT Zaskar (Manitou 2/XT) first tricked out MTB (3D violet anodized parts)

'94 Cannondale F1000 (XT) great climber

'96 Specialized M2 Comp (powder blue/XT) Jack-of-all trades, master of none. Now my 1x9 commuter bike

'98 Litespeed Unicoi (XTR) JACKPOT! I won this bike in a contest. 

'03 Giant XTC Hardtail (XTR) team-sponsored race bike

'04 Giant NRS (XTR) team-sponsored race bike

'05 Santa Cruz Superlight (SRAM X.O) the duallie that I always wanted. There may be newer, blingier bikes but I have too much fun on this one to give her up.


----------



## jenine.b (Feb 8, 2009)

ok hear we go 
1: a red smurf bike 
2:a blue universal bmx
3:a Raleigh saber (started out as cheap store bike, ended up with loads of new old stock LX on it, think the frame was least valuable bit in the end...this was got me in to it all....so thank you Raleigh....
4:a blue shogun thingy i borrowed of a mate and put my bits on
5:A scott bolder it had rst 462 forks in brit pop white..lol
6:a voodoo zoobop..so bastard niked this, 
7:next up was a zasker LE
....took a bit of a brake...was at that silly age....
8:A alloy scott bike, cant remember what it was called but was pretty light had some okish stuff on it, brought it for £40 of a mate, just needed new chain and sprokets got me back in to rideing again, up graded to tora and deore disk brake.
9:A blank £99 alloy frame, some lx bits and a reba fork 
10:a trek ex9 06 frame with all my bits on it, pritty nice bike.(was working in bike shop at time)
11:a new 08trek fuel ex8...this thing is heavy. dosent like going up hills..but lucly some one nicked it so insurance company brought me....
12:scott spark contesa...its got pink stripes......the best bike ive ever had so far...
didnt realise i had that many bikes..umm what to get next...

things ive learnt in my 13 years or mountainbikeing...gears are good, the more the better, especially when u live in a place as hilly as i do, full suspension is best, u go up and down faster, if it bobs to much its because u dont know how to pedal, single speed sucks, dont be a sucker... have a laugh, and if its pink or purpel and it will fit on youre bike..buy it...


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

I am building a 96 M2 right now and planned to make it a 1x9. Did you have to use a chain guide at all?


----------



## gibson26x2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yuengling...

I have run 1x9 for months and so far I haven't needed a chainguide. If I took it on more dedicated mountain rides I would seriously contemplate getting one. 

I run a 9spd DA rear derailleur mated to a 12-23 Ultegra cassette and 32t Salsa chainring. The throw to the 23 is quite noticable but I haven't had any problems thus far.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Prepare yourselves....
Schwinn Predator Pro '97 (I think...)
Gary Fisher Marlin '08


----------



## linecookPDX (Nov 19, 2008)

*fun!!!*

93- Schwinn Predator BMX-stolen
94-GT Dyno BMX-stolen
96 Trek Mountain Track 820-stolen
97-DB Sirrento POS
Mongoose Alta
Specialized Rockhopper
Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc
06 Specialized p2CrMo
06 Specialized Enduro
07 Titus El Guapo
Kona Smoke 2-9

not that many i guess, compared to some of u lol


----------



## millsm (Apr 1, 2006)

1977-1980: Fisher Price bigwheel
1982-1988: Schwinn bmx
1989: $25 yard-sale orange 10-speed. Made in Belgium - didn't realize it then, but it was probably a road racing bike - wish I had kept & restored it.
1990: $100 Huffy 18-speed mountain bike. Didn't have a lot of money then, so my dad talked me into saving $25 of my allowance over 3 months and he would pitch in $75 to get it for my birthday. Bought a $6 manual fork-mounted odometer (like an old-school automotive odometer) and racked up 3000 miles (mostly road) that summer before school.
1991-1993: First "real" bike - Miyata Elevation 400'. Saved $500 over 6 months. Rigid, 400LX components.
1993-present: Diamondback Axis Team - $1500. Full XT, upgraded with Mag 21. Still have it today as my road bike with slicks & carbon fork on it. 23 lbs
1998-2006: Specialized FSR Extreme - $1800. XT with XTR shifters/brakes/derailleurs, Judy XL.
2005-2007: Jamis XLT 3.0. Full XTR, Fox TALAS 85-125, Spinergy Xyclone Disc, Juicy 7, Thomson. 28 lbs
2006-present: Access XCL - $40 aluminum frame off Ebay. Singlespeed, Sid Team, Spinergy Xyclone Disc, Juicy Ultimate, Thomson, Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires. Winter bike - 21 lbs
2007-present: Titus Motolite II - $7000. Full XTR, Fox TALAS 100-140, King/317/DT wheels, Juicy Carbon, Thomson, 2.4 Mountain King Supersonics. 26 lbs.


----------



## typx (Jan 29, 2009)

Bikes that actually counted:

Haro Mirra 540 (A long almost cruiser style BMX)
Haro Flair (Loved this bike.. indestructible)
Giant AC2 (My first mountain bike and it was quite the learning experience.)
Rocky Mountain Slayer 30 (Learned about freeride on this bike)

Currently Have:
Jamis Dakar (A Frankenbike build for XC and light trails)
Working on buying a Banshee Scythe.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

16" bike in Japan
20" BMX bike (stolen)
24" "Mountain" Bike, Yellow
Diamond Back Outlook (First bike I bought myself and my first "real" mountain bike)
Trek 830 (with front suspension for the first time!)
Trek 8700 (bought used, never had that much cash in my hand at one time, I was nervous!)
something.com bike for parts (I forgot it now...it was bomb something or other.)
Diamond Back XR4 (again mostly for parts...got a deal)
Santa Cruz Bullit (weird combo with rim brakes. Fairly light build and a ton of fun)
Giant XTC-1 (First with Marzocchi Z1 FR's...and then for some lighter weight X-Fly's)
Turner Burner (couldn't pass up Performance Bike deal after they took over Supergo stores...$699 for frame!)
Santa Cruz Chameleon (my first SS)

And my road bikes:
Specialized Langster (the first model year. i think it was like $400 back then. Sold it for $350 and didn't know why I was getting so many inquiries until the guy I sold to told me the new ones go for $600+ and he was very happy...)
Fuji Team CF (no story, just a road bike)


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Since the thread is still kicking, I will add my updates



AL29er said:


> This could take a while, mostly chronological...
> 
> Childhood:
> - race inc bmx
> ...


Bikes since that posting (2006-2009)
- Raleigh XXIX+G 29er 
- Ventana X5
- Turner Sultan
- Santa Cruz Heckler

And since the introduction of digital photography I have tried to snap pictures of most of my bikes. Here is a slideshow of them:
http://picasaweb.google.com/anon102/DougsRigs#slideshow

Anyone else realize that their last 3-4 bikes are a lot more expensive than the rest


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

from first to last:

Schwinn Stingray with the banana seat, sissy bar, etc... eventually broke everything off it, then the frame broke. Had the frame rewelded... had the bike forever wehn i was like 7.

some top of the line schwinn that actually had a freewheel. It was full-on BMX with z-rims, 3 piece sugino cranks, etc... eventually i swapped the frame out. wow that frame was heavy!

Diamond back BMX frame with same stuff as above... I went over to mags and a one piece crank for durability

Schwinn Moab mt bike 24 spd i think-stolen

Specialized Stumpjumper-black and stolen

Schwinn Prelude roadbike... hit 50 mph once on a downhill, it was pink and on sale - stolen

Giant Sedona... road the crap out of it, broke my collarbone...

Raliegh m600... stolen before I got to really ride it well... scary fast and twitchy... first front shock bike and worked all summer to buy it... - stolen from campus

GF big sur... had good fun with this bike...

Rocky Mountain Slayer...5.5in of travel... very plush without any air shocks... a mantenance nightmare

Specialized FSR XC Pro


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Some BMX bike it was red
2. 1990's GT geared rigid mtb it was black and green
3. 1990's Gary Fisher Wahoo (now SS with fenders and bob trailer skewer)
4. 2008 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 (now 1-9)
5. 2007 Raleigh XXIX (with drops and cross tires)

3-5 all get rode. I thought the Wahoo was going to go to the dumpster at one point but SS has revived it and i will probably have these bikes until the frames die. I really want to build up a pugsley to complete my quiver


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

big wheel
schwinn crate
schwinn scrambler
mongoose roger decoster!!!motomags, baby!
torker eddy king
peugot tourmalet
bridgestone rb-2
brodie catalyst
kona lava dome
yeti fro
lemond vanquer
gt xizang
gt lts
ibis mojo
trek 8500 (the party year)
ibis alibi
breezer lightning
slingshot!!!
steelman 525
steelman eurocross
dirtwerx 20 
reynolds racing 20
standard 125rc
blkmrkt mob - current
transition covert - current
transition trans am - current
soulcraft option 3
soulcraft holy roller
steelman stage race
yeti arc x ....I miss 'em all but loved 'em all...ok, maybe hated the trek


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

'79 Bigwheel (set it on fire and pushed it off a cliff, age 4)
'80 Little metallic red single speed with foot brake (great for long burn-outs)
'81 Ricardo chromo BMX (sold) 

No pushbikes, you ride motorbikes in the vast expanse of the Central Australian desert:
Kawasaki KX 80 
Suzuki DR 125
Honda XL 200

'89 Haro Freestyle (sold)
'91 Miyata carbon fibre roady (sold)
'93 Shogun full ridgid mtb (sold)
'96 Specialized Shark Cruiser (stolen)
'97 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 (stolen, recovered, built back up, then stolen again)

Drove around Australia in a '71 Kingswood station wagon with a swag, bull terrier, and a hash pipe. 

'03 Santa Cruz Heckler (sold)
'04 Santa Cruz Bullit (sold)
'05 Rocky Mountain Hammer (converted to SS)
Another '96 Specialized Shark Cruiser (excellent SS cruiser. only ever seen two of these bikes and i've owned them both)
'06 Foes FXR 2:1 (current)

Many bikes i've bought second hand for a good price. You're just not going to get a new Heckler here for less than 5 and a half or 6 grand. A Foes FXR - frame only - is about 5 grand here, easily 8 or 9 grand built-up with worthy componentry. i just can't afford that sh!t, i wanna live baby! i got my FXR off Piker for twelve hunsky, 55 ETAs from Ebay, shifters/drivetrain from CRC, and canablized the Heckler before selling the frame. All-up a near new, full X.0 Foes for less than 3 grand. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ross Piranha (?) 16" wheels
Dyno BMX bike 20" wheels
Nishiki MTB 24" wheels
Haro V3
And hopefully someday an Ibex Ignition Super Pro...


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

86 Fuji mountain bike (Tahoe I think. give or take a year or two on the date)
90 Specialized Stumpjumper (give or take a year on the date)
93 Amp Research B2 (with F1 fork)

had some knee problems, didn't ride from 1996-2000

00 Specialized Rockhopper Disc Comp

every bike after this was purchased as a frame only, with constant upgrading of components and swapping parts between bikes.

02 Rocky Mountain Element TSC
04 Hammerhead 100X (Titus RacerX) bought used, frame was a 2002
05 Niner One9 (rigid singlespeed 29er)
06 Soma Double Cross (cyclocross) - still have
07 Waltworks (custom rigid singlespeed 29er) - still have
09 Intense Spider 29 - currently being built
09 Soma Double Cross DC - have frame, need a few more parts to upgrade the old Double Cross to disc brakes.

Surly Pugsley - coming next


----------



## Rock River (Sep 26, 2008)

GI Joe big wheel
Knight Rider big wheel
'81Huffy Desperado banana seat bike
'85 Huffy Stu Thomsen BMX
'92 GT Avalanche (psychadelic blue paint)
'08 GT Avalanche 3.0
'09 GT Marathon 2.0

some folks lists are just nuts! That's alot of bikes.
I've got a boat full of fishing rods, but dang, a garage full of bikes!?


----------



## TheJohnG (Jan 28, 2009)

Short list!
1. Early 70's Sparkle green Stingray, brand new! banana seat, ape hangers.
2. Same Stingray, around '76 I did knobbys/10 speed seat/moto bars. Insta BMX.
3. 1979 chrome Mongoose BMX, I remember Femco rims and a plastic seat bonded to the seatpost.
4. Stingray is back! live in mountains so. moto bars upside down cut cafe racer style. Banana seat as far forward as it would go, nose up. Buddy pegs on the back axles. No cranks needed, it was a no speed. No brakes as well. Fixies beware, moms beware too. I had to sneak that bike out.
5. 1983 Murray (wobble wheel) cruiser. Moved to beach, surf bike.
6. 1987 Schwinn 10 speed $150 new no idea what kind. (fitness riding)
7. 70's Schwinn beach cruiser (lost on 4th of July) around 1993
8. Schwinn frontier MTB ($45 at swap meet) around 1997. the beginning
9. 2001 Schwinn Mesa Gsx. The only stock part left is the frame. I still love it, and hit the trails weekly, but wish for a new bike. Now my son is riding I'm gonna have to keep it for a while.

Nice trip down memory lane. Thanks!


----------



## jamesbellpiece (Mar 30, 2009)

*hogg log*

drop a hog log for fun!


----------



## srmtbiker79 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cool Thread, some very nice lists*

Man, props to anyone that was a part of the '80's BMX craze... Good Times

Well, my list would have to include, a multitude of Big Wheels,
with shredded wheels from doing to many power slides down the driveway.
My most memorable being the KNIGHT RIDER Big Wheel. (Sweet)

BMX bikes:

A few crappy ones bought from Sears or Toys 'R' Us. Thanks Mom !!!
GT Interceptor (Bright Red) The ultimate paper route bike, and ultimately stolen :madman: 
Redline Pro

Mountain Bikes:

GT Avalanche (my brothers, but I rode it and broke it, thanks Bro !)
K2 Proflex (Hand me down from Uncle, still runnin,' I make my friends ride it)
2003 S-works Enduro (Bright Red) Purchased in 2006, Ebay, for college graduation :madman:

2007 Stumpy Pro (Bought with my own hard-earned CASH)

Road Bike:
1984 Centurion Iron Man Master (FREE from a friend) made it a Fixie, mint condition !!!

Oh, and one VHS copy of the movie RAD !, That started it all ! :thumbsup:


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

updated

1. 88' 16" wheel Universal BMX (blue everything!)
2. 2nd hand Gold and black Raleigh BMX
3. 2nd hand Universal Pegasus MTB (Matt grey and pink!)
STOPPED RIDING
4. 98' Giant Mosh BMX
5. 02' Giant Terrago
6. 03' Giant XTC 840
7. 03' Handsomedog Rockolla jump bike (Kona copy)
8. 03' Specialized Big Hit
9. 04' Klein Palomino*
10.80' Dawes Mirage - First roady
11.05' Giant MCM Team
12.03' Lemond Arrivee*
13.06' Kona Lava Dome
14.05' GT Power series 24" Cruiser
15.05' Kona Humu*
16.89' Haro Extreme*
17.07' On one Inbred 853 (Pink No.100 of 100)*
18.08' Orange Patriot*
19.08' Panasonic Titanium 29er*
20.08' Orange St4*
21.09' Scott Scale 30*
22.06' Giant XTC hybrid (forgot bout' this one! sold it straight away)
23.07' Rocky Mountain CXR


----------



## Trentmeyers (Apr 3, 2009)

khs alite 2000 
rocky mountain element 10 
norco pintical 
rocky mountain soul


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*The list keeps growing*

More updates to the list:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS (still have)
08 Sinister Ridge (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)
06 Independent Fab Club Racer fixie (still have)


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

I have since changed the rockers on the Route 66 to slacken the bike out a bit; much better.
I also added an 07 Foes FXR; snappier than the Route 66 but not as plush.
And the old 5 Spot... still rolling along; I've tested the Ciclon, Elrey Foes XCT 2:1, 2 sizes of Epiphany and DW Turner Plux, Spot and Sultan and none of them can make me sell my 5 Spot and spend $2300 to replace it.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Huffy Trax 2000 - Candy apple red circa 1981
DiamondBack Super Streak - Chrome (started racing BMX on this in 1984)
Revcore XL BMX Bike (chrome)
Cyclecraft XL BMX Bike - (yellow with dirt legs)
Giant ATX 900? - Rigid MTB (first one)
S&M Holmes BMX Bike (Chrome)
S & M Challenger BMX Bike (Chrome)
Cannondale F400 - Elastomer Rockshox Fork (my Dad still rides this bike)
DiamondBack Aluminum BMX Bike (raced factory support for a year on this bike)
S&M Holmes BMX Bike (Yellow, finished racing BMX on this in 1998)
Nashbar hardtail (chrome) - builtup with Marzocchi Fork
S&M Challenger BMX Bike (Blue)
Cannondale Jekyll 3000SL - miss this bike
Cannondale Rush900 - current endurance rig
Specialized Allez Sport - current roadbike
DK UX24 - current urban/dirt/park ride (may race in BMX cruiser class for fun this year)
UPDATE-added a few:
1998 Specialized M2 Team
2006 Blk Mrkt Mob - Dirt Jumper and park bike, will race BMX on this instead-will be more fun.
Surly 1x1 Rigid Singlespeed - made me realize how awesome rigid is.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> 1967 Sears 20" Mustang with banana seat and ape hanger bars
> 1970 Philips 3 speed 28" wheel commuter
> 1980 Raleigh Grand Prix 10 speed road bike
> 1984 Kuwahara Apollo ATB 15 speed
> ...


Think ya forgots one,Rocky...









Tho I don't know what setup you had way back when she was yers


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I have probs remembering several of em (memory probs come w/ my injuries,but I digress...),but here are the ones that stand out in my mind...

Early 90's Mongoose Switchback (1st bikeshop bike)
Mid-90's Fuji-something-or-other (bought at 29buzz's last iteration of his shop)
Late 90's GT Zaskar LE
2000 Trek 6000
2002 Redline Monocog (see above...hey Rocky,it _is_ a 2002,right?)
2003 Gary Fisher Advance
2005 Rocky Mountain Blizard
2007 Redline Monocog Flite (never finished actually built it up...you want it? PM me  )
2008 Redline d440


----------



## Ross1962 (Apr 5, 2009)

*All my bikes*

1968 Hawthorne "stingray type" bike
1972 Sears 10 speed (pretty good bike!)
1970ish stingray type BMX conversion- good wheelie bike! Had forks from a Scwhinn heavy duty (we had to build our own back then) This bike kicked ass until I broke the frame.
1970ish Schwinn Heavy Duty "Paper Boy Bike"
1976 Volkscycle 10 speed (thought this would be an upgrade, but I think the Sears was better)
1982ish Giant MTB (Really a solid bike- should have kept)
2007 Specialized Rock Hopper (Still have)
2000-ish Schwinn Cruiser 6 (Still have)


----------



## iamboner (Apr 5, 2009)

Orange Schwinn Moab
Trek 8500
Trek 9.9
Trek fuel 110


----------



## Impkenai (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm a new forum member hailing from the tiny island of Singapore.
I had owned only three mountain bikes in my lifetime (not counting the Taiwanese folding bikes ... LOL). First bike was a Crestone, then Rocky Mountain Vertex ltd, and finally a Mongoose titanium X9 I think. 
I still hv my Rocky Mountain Vertex ltd as I just love this bike too much to let it go. I am now trying to find the history of this bike, but could not find anything on the net. I bought it about 10 years ago (maybe longer) and was told that it was a worldwide limited edition of about 50 frames only (just guessing).
Can anyone point me in the right direction to get more info on this model? Much appreciated.
Happy riding.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Impkenai said:


> Hi. I'm a new forum member hailing from the tiny island of Singapore.
> I had owned only three mountain bikes in my lifetime (not counting the Taiwanese folding bikes ... LOL). First bike was a Crestone, then Rocky Mountain Vertex ltd, and finally a Mongoose titanium X9 I think.
> I still hv my Rocky Mountain Vertex ltd as I just love this bike too much to let it go. I am now trying to find the history of this bike, but could not find anything on the net. I bought it about 10 years ago (maybe longer) and was told that it was a worldwide limited edition of about 50 frames only (just guessing).
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get more info on this model? Much appreciated.
> Happy riding.


PM Rockyuphill- he is a Canadian who knows everything about Rocky Mountain bikes(he has five of them!). Here is a link to a thread he started. Click on his username and PM him from there:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=416473


----------



## Impkenai (Apr 6, 2009)

Thks, Zachariah. Will follow up on the lead.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

random cheepo bikes..then i saw full sussers and it started

marin rift zone.black.when they first came out...sold
marin quake 9.0 silver..wow what a tank..awsum bike..sold was too big
coyote dh/xc also known as an f2.. red.. still have it but not built up
mountain cycle san andreas 2003 ,black.. ...sold
mountain cycle fury,red ..broke it. returned
mountain cycle fury black..only had it a couple days.bought it for a m8 off ebay..so not realy mine.but i got to play on it
mountain cycle fury black 2009 replacment 50/50 for my old red one (current and very very happy with it)


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

Melt said:


> 1. 16" bmx made by "bmx"
> 2. 20" randoor (stolen)
> 3. 20" kent 5 spd
> 4. 92 24" schwinn sidewinder
> ...


Updated list, from 18 onward


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Chronologically, with approx year:

1975: 10" wheeled fixie, no training wheels, learned to ride it the day I got it. (4th birthday)
1977: Anonymous 24" wheeled 3 speed
1980: crappy 20" wheeled folder - stripped of everything but rear brake and ridden like BMX - I survived, the bike didn't
1984: Falcon Pro Theta - first real BMX, black and chrome all over, loved it!
1985: Silver Fox something or other - more black & chrome, but with Tuff Wheels
1986: GT Pro Series - red, blue, gold and black & chrome - 20" rocket!
1987: Kuwahara California freestyler - twin top tube and down tubes.
1988: Peugeot Atlas 18 speed mountain bike - Reynold tubing Suntour indexed gears - stolen after 2 months.
1988: Raleigh Maverick - bought with insurance from Peugeot (so I could pocket the difference) - total POS - stolen after 6 months.
1990: Diamond Back viper, back on a BMX for a while
1990: Mongoose Californian, all red and chrome with Yellow OGK wheels - rockin!
1991: Marin Bear Valley - Zolatone grey paint - first sloping tube mountain bike - awesome!
1992: Marin Bear Valley - yep, upgraded to new years model - satin black and gloss black - didnt like it as much so...........
1992: Another 1991 Bear Valley, upgraded to full XT / Mavics / Flite seat - light and fast.
1993: Getting serious - KLEIN Attitude team USA in Green/White/Pink - crowd stopper - climbed like a rocket - descended like an extremely unforgiving overly rigid thing.
1994 Short on cash so sold KLEIN - bought Stumpjumper - had for 1 month, still shot on cash so traded for cash +
1994 Marin Eldridge Grade - Pale grey Zolatone with orange bits - too heavy after previous bikes so after 6 months bought.......
1994: Stumpjumper Comp with Halson Inversion fork, loaded with trick bits but my interest in mountain bikes waned after 18 moths and I bought:
1996: S & M Holmes XL - Custom build cost me over $1500 - absolutely ridiculous - kept this but also bought:
1997: S & M Challenger - it was cheap and cool in its own way
1997: Vintage ('80s) Mongoose 24" cruiser - but in late 1997 took a bad fall dirt jumping and SOLD ALL MY BIKES!
1999: Living in a new town and needed some transport so picked up a cheap (battered) classic black 1991 Kona Lavadome - everything on it was shot so I then bought.....
1999: A purple 1994 GT Karakoram - upgraded everything with titanium bars and post, Syncros stem, Flite seat, XT drivetrain so that it could be stolen 6 months later. Became totally disillusioned with bikes.
2002: Walking past a TREK dealer and the bikes in the window caught my eye - couldn't believe th trickle down factor since I had last bought a new bike - left with a humble Alpha 4500, later upgraded with Mavic/XT wheels, Deore cable discs and a Bomber - stolen in mid 2003.
2003: Given a TREK 970 Singletrack by a sympathetic friend - swapped parts onto........
2004 a '04 TREK Alpha frame - bad move - awful ugly bike. So I bought.........
2004:Marin Bear Valley (1996) - bit too small so next came...
2005 RockHopper A1 - built nice with Judy XC and XT bits and.....
2005 S & M Holmes XL - nostalgia is a terrible thing........
2006: Kona Fire Mountain (steel) frame - built with parts off Rockhopper - too heavy so......
2006: Kona Cindercone (2001 - aluminum), felt wrong somehow - sold it.
2007: Bought beat-up TREK 4300 - built it up with decent stuff but it was what it was - came into some cash and bought............
2007: Klein Mantra Comp- awesome and weird in so many ways - also too small but kept for a while during which time I also bought.......
2008: Kona Explosif ('04) no compromise build - hit the scales at 24lbs exactly! also........
2008: Kona Kilauea ('93) just 'cause it was still in showroom condition. Then crazy veterinary crisis necessitated sale of ALL MY BIKES!
2008: Bought a 2008 TREK FuelEX8 on a pro-deal through the store that I wrenched at - best bike I ever rode! Still have this and no plans to sell. But I can't resist the oldies so I also bought.........
2008: GT Corrado, $150 bucks with nearly a full XT group! Currently my towing bike. Also........
2008 Brodie Catalyst, given to me by a good friend - currently mid-restoration.

And finally..............

2009 I realised a long held dream when I recently bought a 1998 GT Xizang frame in almost mint condition - to be built over winter into 20lb racer.

:thumbsup:


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a great list..
i was born in 71. but wasnt allowed a bike till i had left home 

edit..i did actualy have a 4 wheeled yellow bike thing when i was very young.... erm there bikes if they got handlebars? and yellow with BIG EYES on the front?


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Some 16" bike
Orange 20" with banana seat, sissy bar and ape hangers
Raleigh Rampar - first FS bike:thumbsup: 
Candy apple red Mongoose - First BMX
JMC mini
JMC XL
Schwinn Sting
Gary Hale Side Hack
Schwinn Super Sport 10 speed
1998 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo - First mountain bike
1991 Nishiki Alien
1992 Bridgestone MB1
1993 Bridgestone RB-1
1994 Jamis Dragon
Original 70's Schwinn Klunker - Complete with drum brakes and pink leopard stripes
1995 Prototype Voodoo Bizango -- Most regret selling award
1997 Klien Attitude - Hated it
1997 Santa Cruz Heckler - First Real FS
1997 Fisher Poala Pezzo OLCV - Hated it
1998 Voodoo Loa - Still Have
1998 Votec Cougar - First Real AM Bike
1998 Porsche FS Evo prototype - It was free
2002 Intense Uzzi SLX - Still Have - Every part is worn out
2009 Intense Tracer VP - Still Have
2008 Intense SS - Still Have


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

halftard said:


> Some 16" bike
> Orange 20" with banana seat, sissy bar and ape hangers
> Raleigh Rampar - first FS bike:thumbsup:
> Candy apple red Mongoose - First BMX
> ...


Man, that's a lot of bikes. Got a pic of the Porsche bike?


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Man, that's a lot of bikes. Got a pic of the Porsche bike?


I only have pictures of the frame set before I sold it. It actually worked pretty well with the custom stratos shock. - Edit Photo is not loading - I will try later


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

зайчик (198?) - no comments
десна-2 (1985) - no comments
a few украина's (198x) - still no comments. those who lived in the former soviet union know.
author trophy (2004) - cheap trash for city rides
*scott voltage YZ0 (2006)* - my green tank, still own this one
author prime (2006) - yet another cheap trash for city rides
specialized crosstrail (2008) - owned this for a short while when had a romance with a roadie girl
*focus thunder expert (2006)* - nice 5″ AM setup, bought this one used & still own it


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

95 Univega Rover - a cheap bike given to me as a graduation present. A heavy, low ened bike but thiis bike got me hooked on mountain biking.

96 Cannondale F600 - When I was 14, I spent all summer bagging groceries for $4.50 an hour just to buy this bike. 

99 Cannondale F2000SX - One of Cannondale's first hardtails equipped with a Lefty fork. Everything on this bike broke - wheels, cranks, brakes, I even broke the frame.

01 Rocky Mountain Pipeline - My first freeride bike, 6 inches of URT goodness.

05 Trek Session 77 - Big, bomber freeride bike, 42 lbs, pedaled every where.

06 Iron Horse Sunday Team - ripping DH bike, fast, stable way too easy to pedal scary fast.

06 Iron Horze Azure Comp - light, fast, DW link XC bike. I miss this bike.

07 Transition Vagrant - Simple bomber hardtail, so much fun.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Some old red bike that got backed over by my dad
Schwinn Stingray 5-sp...with a wide slick rear tire
Rode my mom's heavy old English made Huffy 3-sp for a while
Miyata Americana - my first 10 speed. Bought with blueberry picking money (ca. 1978)
KHS Special - I should have bought the Trek instead.
Mountain Sport Montana - innovative...but poorly executed...and heavy
1989 Fisher AL-1...decent bike...lasted forever...should have bought the Klein instead
2003 Trek 4900...bought used for parts and as an interim commuter
2009 Redline Conquest (current) Mostly for commuting. Nice bike but not real exciting.
2001 Trek 8000 (current) - Funnest bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Diamond Back BMX bike of some sort
Peugeot 10 speed.
Trek 7000 (Black with green splatter paint forget the year, rode the piss out of it. Bought it with all my paper route money)
'95 Cannondale Killer V 900 (High School Graduation present)
09 Giant Reign X1


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

BMX:
1993 Dyno Nitro
1994 Elf Expert
199? Hawk Pro F20
1996 Auburn CR20
1999 Badd & Co Cruiser
1999 TNT Pro Cruiser
1999 Specialized SX Street
1998 Mosh Pro
2000 We The People KH01
2001 S&M Challenger
2002 Mosh street (can't remember model)
2002 custom build BMX race "Nuclear"
Big Kids bikes:
199? Specialized Crossroad Cruz commuter
2001 Trek 8500
198? Nishiki fixed
1988 Raleigh Technium fixed conversion
1984 Miyata 310 commuter turned CX
199? Trek 800 commuter with drop bar
1999 Trek 930 turned ss
2003 Surly Steamroller fixed
2000 Specialized Hardrock I saved from the landfill
2002 Steelhead Cycles 24" wheel DJ
2005 Bianchi Castro Valley
2005 Niner SIR9
2005 Haro Sonix VL120
1996 GT Road bike turned beater bike
2004 Soul Cycles Loki
2005 Redline Monocog 26"
2007 Soul Cycles Dillinger 29"
2009 Soul Cycles Icon
2004 AC Custom aluminum Road
2007 VooDoo Bokor
2009 James Frames custom 650B MTB
2008 homemade 650B MTB
2008 homemade ss cyclocross
2009 homemade fixed/ ss road
2009 Soma B-Side

I should have photographed all these bikes. I didn't realize my list would be so long.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Still more changes*

More updates to the list:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread is too long to read through but it is more entertaining for me than the reader.

1. (1980) no-name banana seat bike with a green to yellow fade 70's sparkle paint job. The back tire was 20"x1.5" The front was 16"x1". 
2. (1982) red Schwinn cruiser with banana seat. I thought the front caliper brake was the schnits 
3. (1983) radio flyer type junk. Was the first bike I fully dismantled and reassembled. Grandma found it at a yard sale or something.
4. white bmx type bike. Can't remember for sure if I ever owned it or if it was my brother's
5. (1986) KHS Montana. rode the hell out of it. thought the idea of mtb was cool but didn't have access to trails. Eventually stolen but had one crank snapped off when stolen
6. (1988) Scott Boulder. Pink frame with black trim. Had a mount for 3 extra spokes as a chain stay guard. Was the bike I turned from a kid on a bike to a cyclist while riding. Added Scott AT4 bar. Did first real trail riding on this bike.
7. (1992) Bridgestone MB-3. Bought this with own money. Progression: stock --> showa air/oil fork --> stripped parts for new frame, brother transferred parts to this frame --> rebuilt as commuter with old rigid fork --> rebuilt as singlespeed --> rebuilt as commuter bike
8. (1996) Alpine Designs R853. Transferred parts to this new frame and fork. First self built bike. This is now my singlespeed. 
9. (2004) Ventana El Fuego. This is my current full squish bike. 

I currently own and ride the last three (bridgestone, alpine designs and ventana)


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tricycle
Some bike that had plastic wheels
2 no name bmx style bikes
Some sort of Schwinn cruiser
Huffy mountain bike
GT dyno
Mongoose Decade Pro
Haro freestyle bike
Scott Scale 50


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Another addition to the list*

More updates to the list:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

I started riding a bike when I was 8 and never had training wheels.....

20" Western Flyer w/Banana Seat
24" BMX off-brand can't remember
1987 - 1st MTB... Western Flyer 18spd Steel rigid (died in college)
1996 - Klein Attitude (sold it)
2003 - Litech Mag frame build-up (still have it)
2005 - Trek Fuel EX8 (sold it in 2007, lots of issues)
2006 - Single-Speed built from a cheap-o frame, and tandem components (townie, love it!)
2009 - Niner Air9... it will be offically done this evening.


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

Early days- red tricycle
6-8 or 9 years old- neon yellow and black bike...brand???
9-13- GT Jamie Bestwick Pro (still good)
Currently- got my dad's old Nishiki custom road bike about a year ago and fixed it up it's still in really good condition; was riding some Pepsi/Fila sponsored bike after I got into MTB about 3 months ago; then I got my KHS XC-204 2 weeks ago :thumbsup:


----------



## dsnow23 (Mar 22, 2008)

1. big wheel
2. training wheeled bmx looking bike.
3. GREEN MACHINE (best bike EVER)
4) BMX bike made too look Motocross. I believe it was from Sears
5) Webco - My first "real, non department store, BMX bike"
5.5) AMF ten speed. For some inexplicable reason, I was very excited to see this next to the xmas tree. 
6) Hutch Pro Racer - Super Tits. Flites, Bullseye Hubs, Hutch Pedals, etc. After I outgrew it, I gave it to my cousin. He left it in his front yard and it was stolen within a week. I will never COMPLETELY forgive him. Although I forgave him a long time ago.
7) GT mountain bike - not sure of model. Low level piece of crap. But good enough to get me into mountain biking
8) Cannondale M300 (i believe that was the model)
9) Trek 6000
10) Boss Hogg (bmx cruiser)
11) S&M Dirtbike
12) upgraded Trek so much, it was pretty much a completely different bike
13) Ibis Szazbo
14) Salsa A la Carte
15) 1985 GHP BMX Cruiser . Restored and pimped. SWEET bike.
16) Turner Burner
17) Yeti 575
18) Specialized Pitch Pro
19) Niner Rip 9 - The King of all modern mountain bikes. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting something, but it was a nice trip down memory lane.


----------



## HobbsE46 (Jul 27, 2007)

In somewhat order of purchase:
Mongoose BMX Bike
GT Performer BMX Bike
GT Mach One
Cannondale m600? 
Cannondale m900? 
Specialized FSR 
GT LTS 1 (first really cool bike)
2008 Santa Cruz Heckler
2009 Santa Cruz Heckler

Id really like to get another small bike to mess around on the street and stuff. Next MTB Ill have to look into something like a Nomad I think......although, LOVE my Heckler.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy crap, this is a long thread. 
My list:

1996 Specialized S-Works M2 Team 
1999 Mountain Cycle San Andreas
2002 Cannondale Raven
Homemade CX bike with TRP cantilevers and Shimano something gearing
Homemade MTB something with a RS Psylo
2003 Santa Cruz Blur XC 
2003 Ellsworth Truth
2003 Marin Rift Zone
2005 Redline Skookum
2005 Norco Torrent
2005 Salsa Dos Niner
2006 Santa Cruz Chameleon
2007 Santa Cruz Heckler
2007 Santa Cruz Bullit
2008 Ventana Commandante
2009 Intense Tracer VP

Plus too many hardtails to list (we'd be here forever.)


----------



## jk (May 29, 2004)

*Great thread!!!*

A couple of random BMX's
1988? Peugeot 12 speed mtn bike
1991 Can-and-will-fail SM400
1994 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
1996 GT - my 1st full sus...can't remember the name, but it was crappy
1999 Kona Kula built with full xtr 
2003 Specialized Big Hit
2003 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Disc
2006 Gary Fisher 293
*2008 Kona Kula 2-9 singlespeed
*2008 KHS Flagstaff (currently for sale)
*2009 Kona Hei Hei
*2009 SIR 9 singlespeed (currently gathering parts, will sell the kula 2-9 once completed)

* - Current bikes

With the exception of the last couple of bikes I always sold one bike to purchase the next one. I've dropped close to 40lbs (nothing left to lose) and attribute it to riding, which is true, but I still use it to sell my wife on my addiction


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

???? huffy bmx
1998 schwinn predator (bmx)
2002 raleigh m30
2005 marin nail trail
2009 orbea opal


----------



## RockadileSX (Apr 24, 2007)

*"Old Blue" *bike heavy but good geometry and hand brakes.

*Banana seat bike* with chopper handlebars and small cranks it suuuuucked but my dad got rid of my blue bike that I could actually ride fast. It sucked.

*Black Huffy*-Bike of my dreams, my whole christmas revolved around getting a BMX bike. Finally getting it was a feeling that has not yet been duplicated. Which lasted me until.....

*1989 Dyno Detour*- In Red, I was in my hayday with this bike let me tell you. This bike was scheemed and plotted over for months before I ordered it. Feverishly flipping through BMX PLUS! magazine. It came down to GT Vertigo vs Dyno Detour, I liked the layed back seatpost and handlebars of the Dyno so I went it. I bunny hopped countless obstacles and garbage cans with this and it always saw me through.

*Early 90's Haro* with bent top tube and speckled purple on gray paint job, it was light! It got ran over in the driveway.

*Giant Allgre Road bike*. It was red and orange, I never really got into it at the time, I ended up selling it for $200 cause some DOUCHE ripped me off (You know who you are, and no I havent forgotten.)

*GT Bike* in black with Triple Triangle and SLX components, a heavy beast with a long ass top tube. It got *STOLEN. * It was my only form of transportation at the time. I would have killed someone that night.

*1997 Mongoose RockadileSX*- An amazing hardtail with perfect geometry, and a strong lightweight frame that lasted me *10! YEARS*. My first bike with a front fork.

*IronHorse Azure*- DW-LINK 3.5 inch travel Mountain Dew Colored XC bike with XT, and Reba Fork. Shes my baby.

*Motobecane Messenger* In Blue SingleSpeed road bike. Got this to try road biking again its fun and smooooth.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I won't list any bikes I had as a kid because I can't remember that far back!

1 Steve Bauer mtb- don't even know if I'd call it a bike! 1992

2 Norco Bush Pilot -built it from spare parts- heavy pig-still use it on the trainer 1994

3 Miyata Elevation 10,000 -Carbon Fiber, 19" way too small for me 1995

4 Mongoose Iboc Comp 22" 1996

5 Concorde Pro Comp 22" frame I built up with ebay/cannibalized parts 2005

6 Salsa El Mariachi XL 29er 2008

Drew


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I don't really recall any of my bikes before I was 7 years old but I know I had a couple. Up until I was 11 years old, I had many different Japanese market bikes since I lived in Tokyo. I was always wrenching as a kid so I had a about 3 fix up bikes including a banana seat chopper style bike, a ridiculously heavy Yamaha(?) full suspension bike that actually used a front fork from a moto bike, and another fixer upper. I also had a couple of cool Japanese market boys bikes with dual pop up headlamps, brakelights, turn signals and and a top tube mounted 5 speed shifter with a digital display. Man those were cool bikes.

Anyway, all the above were destroyed one night when my father ran them over with his car during an angry rage he had when we got in a fight. Man......I will never forget that night:sad:

He replaced that bike for me a few weeks later with a 21 speed Panasonic road bike which was stolen when my sister took it the corner deli after we moved to NYC.

That was replaced with a chrome Murray BMX bought from TSS(Times Square Stores). I upgraded and fixed that bike up quite a lot. Two days after buying some Skyway wheels for it, I was mugged in a NYC park and lost that one.

A year or two passed by till I bought my next bike, a '86 Haro Sport which I bought new for about $360. I remember that figure cause it was a lot of money for a 15 year olds life savings. I bought it, rode it for about a month or two and then started 'hanging out' with the guys so I no longer had a use for a bike. Thankfully, I never got rid of it and this is how it looks today. The tires are the only thing I've replaced. I wish I could score some white tires for it but these modern Haro tire's were the next best thing I could find.










Got a drivers license, and never cared to ride till I graduated college. Received a '95 Cannondale Killer-V 900 as a grad gift from the folks. Unfortunately, unbeknownst to me, I had no idea bikes came in different sizes:blush: and the lbs sold me a XL frame (I'm 5'7") although I vividly remember telling the sales guy that it feels a little big. Between my eagerness to get a bike, falling in love with the Killer-V and they're reassurance that it's fine for me,I foolishly took it. I never felt comfortable riding it off road so it became a 'road bike' sort of speak and I still use it, although it's far from comfortable for me.

Finally, I bought a brand new second hand C'dale Rize 3 a month and half ago and can't stop riding it. I've been on it almost everyday since I bought it and I'm absolutely enthralled at how much fun it is to ride again.

Sometimes when I'm alone on the trail, I feel as carefree as I did as a kid again No fancy car or whatever can do that....:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

that bike is money. brings back lots of good memories!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*Updated!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok....here goes....since '94:

ME:
'94 Giant Iguana
'96 GT Avalanche LE
'97 GT Zaskar LE
'98 GT Xizang
'98 GT STS 1500DS
'99 GT STS 1000DS
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'02 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'03 Santa Cruz Bullit
'03 Giant TCR2(roadie)
'04 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'03 Azonic DS-1
'04 Gary Fisher Sugar 293
'04 Felt F60(roadie)
'05 Santa Cruz Chameleon
'04 Santa Cruz Heckler
'06 Santa Cruz Bullit
'05 Surly 1x1
'07 Redline Monocog 29er
'05 Specialized Langster(roadie)
'05 NYC Bikes Crossbike
'08 Gary Fisher Paragon 29er
'08 Santa Cruz Heckler(current)
'08 Felt F1(roadie)(current)
'09 Ventanna El Padirno(current)

Since '96(wife):

'96 Schwinn Moab 3
'95 Klein Mantra
'99 Specialized Enduro Expert
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'01 Santa Cruz Bullit
'03 Santa Cruz Bullit
'04 Santa Cruz Heckler
'04 Giant OCR 1(roadie)
'04 Felt F60(roadie)
'04 Redline Monocog
'05 Surly 1x1
'05 Santa Cruz Julianna HT
'06 Santa Cruz Blur LT
'07 Felt Nine Deluxe 29er
'07 Felt F4(roadie) (current)
'09 Santa Cruz Blur LT2 (current)


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

iverson singlespeed(blue)
long list of evolving homebuilts,schwinn fastback frame,some other cheap frame looked like a torker with english bb but cotterpin cranks,garbage picked bike stuff for a few years,built a chopper,chopped it short,added mag wheels,mks pedals,pretended to ride trials with low gearing.
atala competizone road bike,added campy record parts,
Lemongi ,goldish green,(when someone doored me while i was riding by
pk ripper (yes loop back og)
kuwahara, blue
powerlite 26 inch cruiser actually aired a halfpipe on this one
SE quadangle loop tail,campy track hubs ,185mm gen one pinchbolt flights
Mongoose atb(big and crome)
Trek 7000,blue
Klien Rascal,blue
Mountaincycle San Andreas 1.25 headset
Mountaincycle CSX became DH bike,sent back in forkbox
Mountaincycle San Andreas 1.125 headset with Dh swingarm/Hanebrink
Klien Adroit,the return to road,great for airing over train tracks,even with zips 
GT ruckus
Lightspeed vortex
Karpiel Armegedon,Monster T ,24X3.0 tires mutha ef'n a
giant aluminum road
giant nrs
giant carbon road
fuji fixed gear 
giant advance t mobile
azonic saber 
giant glory zero


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

my turn, my turn........

Schwinn Sting ray Circa 1974
Wentern Flyer BMX early 80's
LW Mountain Sport 18 Spd (First mtn bike) 86'ish (Still have the frame)
97' Kona Muni Mula
97'Gt Talera (Gave it to my dad accually only owned it for like 3 weeks)
97'Trek Y22 Natural carbon (Broke the frame)
98' Voodo Canzo TI (Replacement frame for Y Bike) (Gave it to my dad)
06'Specalized Rock Hopper
06'Specalized Fuse 3 Sold it....
08 Cannondale Prophet 3
90'ish Giant Boulder SS'ed 

Thats it........


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

fun thread...

After the hand me downs:

- Something gold from Sears 
- Kuwahara BMX
- Norco Bigfoot
- Tech Nova
- Ritchey Ascent
- Rocky Mountain Equipe
- Rocky Mountain RM7
- Banshee Scream
- Cannondale Gemini DH
- Kona Cowan
- Cannondale Prophet 4x
- Intense Uzzi Vpx
- Kona Dr Dew


----------



## brored (Apr 1, 2008)

*Two countries. Two different definitions of a bike.*

INDIA:

Note: All the bikes I had in India were single speed. No one knew what a geared bike was.

Hero Devil (I won it in a lottery when I went to this video game place...was 9 years old)
Atlas bicycle(1957 model)...passed on to me from my dad....BEST BIKE ON THIS PLANET.
Hercules Trailblazer(I remember riding it on the compound walls of a horse race club)
Atlas Messenger(1995 model)...passed on to me from my dad...again.
Hercules MTB(first mountain bike...had no suspension....was riding to school...someone opened the car door)
Salston cyclaid.(It is preserved at our ancestral home....never to be touched)
Hercules summit(was stolen after 3 months of ownership)

U.S.A:

Raleigh(had nothing else written on it.....was heavy...very heavy $35)
Schwinn roadmaster(steel frame with gears on at the end of the bars)
Motobecane(1970's model road bike with vintage light, rusted original chain?, red spokes)
Trek 4500(bought used for $200....worst bike I ever had)
Specialized stumpjumper(bought for $250...was stolen after 8 days)

Broke.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Specialized Rockhopper
Specialized Enduro Expert
Oryx 2100 Roadie
Santa Cruz Bullit
Kona Hoo HA
Turner 5 spot
Knolly Vtach
Knolly Endorphin


----------



## NITERDR (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi The Lw 18 Speed Mt Sport Will You Tell Me More Or Send Pic I Think I Have It But You Only Search That Seems Close To What I Have Thanks If You Can Describe Components Cranks Rims Etc. A Pic Would Be Marvelous Dahling Please Respond Im Going Crazy Trying To Figure Out If Its Worth My Time Seems Like It Is


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

1997 Specialized Ground Control
2000 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR expert
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp

-Anyone see a trend here... Going to switch it up this year and get a 29er hardtail


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

*Graveyard
1976 Bigwheel (flattened front wheel from skidding too much)
1980 KHS Duster200 (snapped)
1984 Diamondback Viper (snapped)
1988 Specialized Hardrock (beaten to death)
1990 Specialized Rockhopper (trade in)
1993 Bridgestone MB3 (stolen=extreme depression, stopped riding for 5 years!?!)
1999-2000 Turner Burner (used gift)
2003 Klein Palomino (snapped twice, sold replacement to buy 5spot))
2005 Turner 5Spot (sold)
2005 Turner DHR (sold)
2006 Turner Flux (broken, warantee trade for RFX)
2007 Evil Sovereign (traded for vagrant)
2008 Transition Vagrant (sold)

*Still Kicking
2008 Turner RFX 
2005 Turner Burner
2009 On-One 456 SS


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

former bikes:
crappy green toys-r-us bike with banana seat (~1982)
crappy bmx bike (~1986)
crappy huffy rigid mtn bike (college commuter)
mid-90's Raleigh rigid mtn bike, which I got in exchange for some golf clubs
1998 GT I-drive 4.0
2001 Santa Cruz Bullit 
2003 Jamis Komodo Hardtail 
2003 Giant NRS 2
1994 Trek 1220 road
2006 Santa Cruz Blur LT 
2004 Cannondale 1FG
2006 Surly Karate Monkey
2007/08 Niner Rip9 (sold since previous post)

Current bikes:
05 Giant TCR Limited Road
04 Specialized langster
07 Niner EMD9
07 Niner One9
08 Custom Retrotec Classic SS 29er

(added since previous post in this thread)
08 Giant Reign X 
10 Kona Jake the Snake CX


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Cant remember all the ones from youth, but here are some from recent years.....

1984 Bianchi Campione D'Italia
1996 Cannondale R800
1996 Cannondale Super V 900
1999 Cannondale Super V 1000
2000 Cannondale R1000

Current stable......

2006 Cannondale Rush Custom
2007 Cannondale Perp 1
2007 Cannondale Caffeine F1
2007 Cannondale CAAD9


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

A 16" red huffy
A 20" black huffy w/ "stick" shifter
A 24" orange ish huffy w/ front shocks (first available from walmart)
1998 red Haro vector v3, my first real MTB, It was stolen and want another
2000 Diamnond back X2, stolen with-in a year.
1999 Trek Vrx 300, replacement for X2, it was NOS in 01
2005 Trek fuel 80, Waranty for 300
2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro
Current
2003 Specialized P2
2003 Iron Horse SGS pro
2006 Motobecane 400ht Replacment for Haro when stolen
2008 Specialized Epic Marathon
2009 Specialized Tarmac Pro
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Ht 29er S-Works

Planned (hoping)
2010 Specialized Epic Marathon carbon
2010 Specialized Tarmac SL3


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Big wheel
Yellow department store bike I rode with training wheels, then without.
1979 Schwinn Hurricane 5 (MX/stingray bike with a stickshift)
Webco BMX
1986 Nishiki Modulus road bike
1988 Cannondale R500 road bike
1989 Raleigh Chill Mt. bike
2000 Cannondale R3000 road bike
2000 Giant XTC DS1 (first dual sus. Mt. bike)
Zoo Mod trials bike
2003 Specialized BigHit Expert
2005 Giant Reign (frameset, built up custom)
2007 Gary Fisher PHD (custom build, DJ bike)
2010 Giant Reign X (frameset, custom build-up)

The red ones I still own.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

-old red tricycle
-Green Machine big wheel
-old red banana seat Schwinn
-numerous bmx bikes in the 80's, one was a Kent, another was a Redline
-old ten speed, can't remember make/model, it was orange
-old no-name department store mountain bike that I rescued from a dumpster and fixed up
-1990(?) Diamondback Apex, this one got stolen
-Mid-90's Bianchi Ocelot, got hit by a car
-Early 90's Trek Antelope 830, biggest piece of crap that I ever owned, even worse than the dumpster bike
-1993 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp.
-1992 Specialized Rockhopper Comp., my favorite of all of them, still have it
-1996 Schwinn Moab 2
-1993 Specialized Rockhopper
-2007 Raleigh Mojave 4.5, my loaner bike
-2008 Gary Fisher Tassajara
-There was a Giant MTB in there somewhere too, I just can't remember what it was.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Another road bike added:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)
09 Seven V-II (still have)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

BMX
early 90's haro 
90's dyno 
schwinn 
redline comp something 

MTB 
specialized hardrock 
some no name rigid 
2010 specialized P1 all mtn

im sure i forgot some but thats the majority


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, an Ellsworth for every occaision, and why not, they're beautiful bikes. I take it your habit is well funded. 

Purely out of curiosity, and i'm not really suggesting one is better than the other, but why Ellsworth and not, say, Turner (for example)? 

Did The Fly turn you off Foes? I never liked the design of the early Flys, they look really heavy and used to break. 

What about Santa Cruz? Never been tempted to try the single pivot genius of the Heckler? Don't tell me you're not tempted by the BlurLTc?

I can see you've got a thing for titanium (haven't we all), but I wonder why someone who can apparently afford any bike would go for one brand/design/aesthetic over another... ??


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

Mid 80's Huffy BMX

Early 90's Mongoose BMX - gave to a neighbors kid

Some sort of HT MTB that I spent riding mostly around the neighborhood and business parking lots in the mid 90's

Late 90's Cannondale HT MTB - bought used (don't remember the model) for riding in college in Western NC, and gave to a younger neighbors kid before transfering to college in Raleigh a couple years later.

.... fast forward like 8/9 years of not riding

09' Giant Trance X


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

77 ross kids bike firetruck red
83 columbia 10 speed
92 specialized hard rock (stolen)
2008 c'dale f5


----------



## principiamacb (Dec 13, 2009)

Raliegh Mag 20
Raliegh maverick (it was old when I had it)
Giant CFM 3
Giant MCM 1 (from sponsorship)
Balance ??? (from sponsorship)
KHS 6600?? (from sponsorship)
Pinarello Surprise
A cross bike badged up as a European amateur team ive forgotten)
Sunn Exact (very sexy bike. wish i still had it)
Specialized FSR XC Pro
Principia sx
Columbus mud x cross bike
BH cb1 carbon hardtail


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

If you guy's would include some pix this thread might be worth reading...


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

For a while, I was really into Titus bikes. I had 2 Quasimotos and a Moto-Lite. Later, I had a chance to ride my friend's Moment and my brother's Id. I really liked the way the bikes handled. So, I eventually replaced my Titus bikes with Ellsworths. Over the years, I've picked up several models. My bro also has an Epiphany, a Moment, and a Rogue. There are many excellent bikes out there, as you have mentioned. I've tried other bikes, but haven't found anything I like more. As for titanium, I've always loved the stuff. Unfortunately, it's a little too flexy for full suspension. I would've loved to get a hold of an IF Tungsten Electrode. But, I had to settle for a Seven Duo. I liked the Duo, but never really got into the Monolink suspension. So, when I came across a good deal on a TiRUTH frame, I bit. My latest ti purchase is my Jones Spaceframe. I don't foresee replacing that anytime soon.



m0ngy said:


> Wow, an Ellsworth for every occaision, and why not, they're beautiful bikes. I take it your habit is well funded.
> 
> Purely out of curiosity, and i'm not really suggesting one is better than the other, but why Ellsworth and not, say, Turner (for example)?
> 
> ...


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

yangpei said:


> My latest ti purchase is my Jones Spaceframe. I don't foresee replacing that anytime soon.


Jones bikes really take the art of simple, elegent bike design to the next level. I want one, bad. God knows what you'd pay for one here in Australia. You never, ever see any high-end Ti bikes like Jones, Moots, Black Sheep, Seven, etc here. I think I can remember seeing a Litespeed hardtail about ten years ago. I'm sure they're out there, I don't go to the XC races very often, it's very much a scene, miss a season and you're out of the loop, "man". Ellsworth, Intense, Santa Cruz, Foes, are all extremely rare (and expensive) also, which is a real pity.


----------



## d3.dogg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Memory test*

Damn, this is gonna hurt...

1. 1st bike was in the early 70's can't remember the brand but it was red with black stripes, had fenders, banana seat, and high handlebars.

2. The movers ruined the red one so I got an AMF something or other with a fake plastic gas tank, fenders, cross bar handlebars, etc. (I thought it was cool at the time.)

3. Square tube Stroker BMX (7 1/2 lbs. for the frame)

4. Webco BMX frame.

5. 1976? Cycle Pro Foiler BMX aluminum frame (with an upside down tear drop top tube)

6. Red Line MXIII BMX

7. Huffy pro-lightning lake jumper bike

8. P.K. Ripper BMX

9. Mongoose Supergoose BMX

10. Mangusta 12 speed road bike

11. 1986? Giant AT750 Mountain Bike

12. 1989 Trek 7000 Mountain bike

13. Specialized 9-tube carbon fiber 105 equipped road bike

14. 1988 Trek 8000 mountain bike

15. Fisher Montare mountain bike, elevated 15.5" CS & high BB (one of my top 3 favorites)

16. Otis Guy Softride Beam mountain bike (my favorite)

17. 20" GT Pro Performer? BMX bike

18. Merlin (Mass. Merlin) Fat Beat Ti. (next favorite)

19. 24" Robinson BMX cruiser

20. 24" Schwinn aluminum BMX cruiser

21. Specialized Big Hit (first year with 24" rear wheel)

22. 24" Standard cro-mo BMX cruiser (blk)

23. 24" Standard cro-mo BMX cruiser (blue)

24. IF 29er SS cro-mo

25. IF Ti. Crown Jewel Road Bike.

26. 2007 Raleigh 29er SS

27. Belltown Bicycles prototype #5 mountain

28. Salsa Fargo

I may be forgetting some...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

The list has grown a bit since 06 or whenever I first posted. Here is the updated list with current bikes in red.

Yes, it's a bit stupid at this point.

1. Murray BMX – Really wanted a Schwinn Stingray, but got this instead.
2. Montgomery Ward 10-speed – My mom’s. She wouldn’t let me take the kid carrier off the back.
3. Nishiki – Silver. Heavy. But the first bike I mostly purchased myself.
4. Razesa (generic from Bike Nashbar) - First nice roadbike with 600EX from Nashbar and handbuilt Nisi tubular wheels. Why? Euro.
5. Mongoose ATB – Big. Chrome.
6. Cannondale M-700 – My first “real” mountain bike.
7. Klein Rascal – My first “real real” mountain bike. Best geometry ever, had the painted to match RS Mag21
8. Pizza Bike (chrome cruiser) - Bought it with an REM disk, Sold it for half a pizza.
9. Trek 4XX (Schwartzblitzen) - Flat black and crappy! Campy Victory equipped.
10. Fisher ProCaliber – All red Ringle aftermarket. This bike never worked properly.
11. Masi 3V – Loaner bike from R+E. Tried to abuse it as much as I could assuming it would be sold out from under me. It was.
12. Mongoose Amp 2 – One of my favorite mountain bikes ever. Except for the creaking.
13. Race-Equipped (Novarra) - Nasty townie covered with Rock Shox stickers. 
14. Marinoni Cyclocross – Painted like the Tricolore. Very heavy because Marinoni refused to build it light.
15. Talisman – Sloping top tube road frame well before its time. Looked like a bumper car. 
16. Guerciotti TT – Funny Bike. Enough said.
17. Litespeed Classic – On a team deal through that character Wick at Control Tech.
18. Diamondback BMX - Why? Don’t know.
19. Mountaincycles MOHO – Why? Don’t know. Sucky bike.
20. Marin Cyclocross – Doug had Billato build these in Italy... nice frames. Miss this bike.
21. Marin Mount Vision – I don’t miss this bike.
22. Marin TT – Ditto for the Cyclocross frame. Cool frame, but no aero fork. The euro’s were still trying to figure out Aero. (have they yet?)
23. Cannondale CAAD-4 – Helen’s team bike. One of the better racing bikes I have had.
24. Specialized Allez – Inherited from my dad for use as a beater. It was.
25. Cannondale Tandem – Had this for a grand total of 6 rides and 6 months.
26. GT Track - I only hazily remember this bike. Rode it maybe 3 times. Too small for me.
27. Supergo Access ATB – Bought the wrong size frame, marked 18” but only 16”. Rode it for 2 weeks, too lazy to return it, sold it instead.
28. K2 Mod-5 #1 – Red and White. Sold to some guy up north who tried to return it to me when his brother-in-law damaged the frame.
29. K2 Mod-5 #2 – Stolen from behind my house with my Bonjour FSA cranks. I was pissed.
30. Guru Crono #1 – Guru sent the wrong frame. I complained.
31. Guru Crono #2 – Got this one instead. Very cool TT bike, fast and ugly.
32. Ridley Supercross – Scored by Claudio. Not impressed by geometry.
33. Empella Cyclocross – Good geometry but lost interest. 
34. K2 Mod-5 #3 – This replaced the stolen one... still being ridden by a cool guy from Belize.
35. Ibis Fixed Gear – Bought frame, fork and headset for $25 from Helen’s mechanic.
36. Merckx SLX Fixed Gear – Super cool, but how many fixies does a guy need?
37. Orbea Altec Carbon – Best racing bike I ever had. Black. Fancy.
38. Ritchey Access Comp – Free from a friend. Made it into my first SS, but never took it off road for fear of The Death.
39. Orbea Airplane Fixed Gear – Another fixie? Geez.
40. Orbea Onix – Team bike that replaced Altec Carbon. Nice, but lacks that certain something.
41. Santacruz Superlight – I guess I had to own one eventually.
42. Bianchi BUSS – Really ugly singlespeed. 
43. Huffy (Buckler) - Rusting and busting. Chainstay made from Titec Hellbent bar.
44. Kona Cowan – Super fun and versatile bike, made me want a full-suspension bike again. 
45. Orbea Lanza 29er – Possibly the last XC bike I will ever need until 2007.
46. Transition Trail or Park – The street and urban bike that the Cowan wasn't.
47. Orbea Opal - Lighter, better-looking version of my Onix. Not particularly comfortable.
48. Ironhorse 7point7 – The Crushinator.
49. Orbea Lanza 29er – Gray frame to replace the hard to clean matte white one.
50. Transition Covert - Woot! Great bike. Bought this beat-down prototype directly from Kevin.
51. Transition Trail or Park – Better fit, more of a DJ bike than the first ToP.
52. Orbea Orca - Okay, NOW we're talking. Lighter than the Opal and a MUCH better ride. Weird antique white color, though.
53. Orbea Alma 29er - Since I was sold on 29er hardtails, why not Carbon?
54. Corsair Maelstrom - Still rolling this big boy. Requires lots of maintenance, but still the best suspension i've tried.
55. Corsair König - Most. Fun. Ever.
56. Pinarello Track - Built up as a grocery go-getter and beer bike. Very nice! (in Borat voice)
57. Orbea Onix - Traded in the Orca for an Onix? Yeah, I know.
58. Corsair Ducat - Aluminum hardtail DJ bike. Pretty much relegated to pumptrack duties by the König.
59. Corsair Marque - Hoped this would be the last trail bike I ever needed. No, I don't want to talk about it. 
60. Niner Jet 9 - Whoops, wrong size!
61. Niner Jet 9 - Retired the hardtail and picked up the XC full suspension. Great bike, but recalled.
62. Transition Covert - Covert round two... better geometry but lukewarm on this one, spoiled by the high pivot.
63. Niner One 9 - Back to a singlespeed after a long, long time. Currently my favorite bike.
64. Orbea Orca - Riding an Orca again and I really, really would like to keep this one for a while.
65. It's in the works... 

JMH


----------



## dwragland (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, next to most of you I'm just an amateur. Where do some of you
store all those bikes?

I've only owed four bikes in recent years (I'm not going to even try to recall childhood bikes - too long ago):

Late '90's Specialized HardRock - my first mountain bike. A bunch of guys I worked
with at the time got me into riding again - I had not ridden a bike since I was, oh, 14 or so. After I crashed on a borrowed bike I figured 
I should get my own to destroy if I was going to keep riding. 
Nice, basic mountain bike.

2000 Trek 4500 - moved up to front suspension - traded in the HardRock 
Gave this bike to my son (when I acquired my Fuel below), who I think rode it about a dozen 
times over the last 10 years. :sad: 
I got this bike back from him last year, restored it (he had left it out on his apartment
balcony for a few years), and I'm using it at the moment as an indoor trainer when it's just too nasty
to ride outside. When spring ever gets here I will take it off the trainer, install the knobby tire back on the 
rear, and it will serve as a spare trail bike. 

2001 Trek Fuel 90 - my first full-suspension mountain bike. 
The Fuel served me well over the years. Last summer I gave it to a friend who wanted to start riding but could not afford to 
buy a bike, after having the local LBS put a new chain on it and adjust everything. 
The Fox rear shock finally started leaking air, so my friend and I spent a few hours one evening rebuilding it (surprisingly easy to do). 
Anyway, it's still going strong and getting ridden on a regular basis. 

Picked up my current ride last summer - a 2009 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp. 
I was at the local LBS with a friend who was buying a bike - I was just there for moral 
support - not really looking to buy a bike. Anyway, this beauty was up on a display, and of course I went over to look at it. 
I swear there was a light shining on it from somewhere above and I could hear it calling my name. 
I had the salesguy get it down so I could try it out and that was all it took.


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

Updated:

circa 1976 - Schwinn single speed (bought off the radio "swap shop", maybe $5)
circa 1980 - Huffy 20" BMX (Christmas present)
circa 1987 - Western Auto Flyer single speed (still rusting at the parents')
1991 - Giant Iguana (later traded it in, had at least 3 lives)
1996 - Diamondback Ascent EX (stolen after about 6 months)
1996 - Kona Lavadome bought used in '99 (trashed frame after RD failed)
1999 - Kona Muni-Mula (built up from the frame)
(current) 2009 - Kona Dawg Deluxe (Muni-Mula frame cracked at seat tube and bottom bracket)

Chuckie


----------



## nmjb (Sep 15, 2005)

I still own the bikes in red. In approximate chronological order:

Pacific bike from Target
K2 Attack
Specialized Big Hit
Specialized Stumpjumper
Specialized Rockhopper
Foes Fly
Specialized SX
Turner DHR
Kona Stinky
Marin Fairfax
Canfield F1
Giant Reign
Santa Cruz Nomad
Iron Horse MKiii
Giant Trance XO


----------



## flooger (May 6, 2010)

199?: A small green bike I had as a child
1998: Shogun Slick Rock Pro (had front suspension, just didn't really work)
2010: Felt Virtue 3


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*I don't know why I'm doing this*

1). Some kmart bike that looked like a motorcycle
2). Huffy ProThunder BMX
3). Murray 20R BMX
4). Huffy Mt Storm (this is really the bike that started it all)
5). Trek 930 (Oh how I miss steel)
6). Gaint something or other road bike
7). Raleigh Competition (this was my first good road bike)
8). Gary Fisher Aquilla (This is the first bike I really rode a lot)
9). Gary Fisher Paragon (First bike I raced)
10). Jamis Dakaar (POS I sold it almost immediately)
11). Iron Horse 500R built as a rigid singlespeed (I did the wilderness 101 on this)
12). Santacruz Superlight (Now it's getting good)
13). Fuji Pro or whatever it is called it's a nice road bike for what I need
14). Ellsworth Epiphany


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

1974 or so: Schwinn tricycle
1976 or so: unknown name brand basic 20" wheeled bicycle
1978 or so: Itoh BMX bike
1980 or thereabouts: acquired a way-too-big early 1970s Italian road bike which is probably worth a lot of money to a collector these days
1982: Cannondale mountain bike (26" wheel in front, 24" wheel in rear)
1986: Specialized Rockhopper Comp mountain bike
1988: Trek 1200 road bike
1993: Trek 2100 road bike
2005: Supergo (a.k.a. Performance) Scattante CFR road bike
2008: Ridley Damocles road bike
2008: Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo mountain bike (I think it was a 2003 or so model)
2008: Coker “Big One” 36er unicycle
2009: Marin Palisades 29er hardtail (front suspension) mountain bike
2009: 2009 11th Anniversary Edition Surly 1x1


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 17, and have been riding since I was 13. In that time ive had:

-walmart mongoose (broke)
-Giant Warp (sold to buy hardrock, due to weight)
-Specialized Hardrock (sold to buy moots, because I had a chance at a fricken MOOTS for $650!!)
-Moots smoothie Al (cracked frame, got it repaired, cracked it in a different place)
-Specialized Rockhopper (with all the parts from the moots)
-And finally my current ride: a salsa dos niner!!!! Lovin every second of it!!

I also have an eastern traildigger 24 inch bmx cruiser that I use for winter trips to rays mtb.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> BMX
> early 90's haro
> 90's dyno
> schwinn
> ...


i needed to update my list haha


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

1960 Supercycle 20" wheels
1959 Henley Off-road (steel frame with springer forks, first mountain bike I've ever heard of)
Late 50's Raleigh 3 speed cruiser.
Succession of Apollo & Bianchi (sp) 10 speed road bikes.
Kuahara mtb
Unknown (possibly Asama, probably a prototype, serial number 00000001)
Kona Lavadome
GF Wahoo
Norco Six
GF Mamba


----------



## hedyaaa (Jun 25, 2010)

schwinn 1960 cruiser
edge cycles 29er SS
turner flux
turner six pack
turner RFX
Raleigh flat bar road tandem(great for spending time with sweetie!)
Edge cycles 29er hardtail


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Beginning in '93...

GT Talera (first real MTB)
Kona Fire Mountain
Control Tech Team Issue
Raleigh Technium R-500 (I think?)
Caloi Trials bike thing I built
Norco Team Trials
Bridgestone X-#
Kona Explosif
Surly Pacer
Cove Handjob


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

1996 Schwinn Frontier - Bought new, now it's a single speed
2008 Sette Ximo - Road frame, being built as a single speed
2009 Sette Reken 
2009 Cannondale Six 5


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Bikes of my youth:
-*Small questionably-boys Huffy* w/ white tires and black and purple paint
-*20" mountain bike *with a single large 6spd shifter right above the stem
-*18spd Huffy* with gray paint and black and yellow specs in it.
-*26" Royce Union* - My first bike with suspension - stolen from my garage shortly after I got it
-*26" Pacific Kodiak* - Replaced the Royce Union, and my gateway into mountain biking. It was always breaking, which is how I learned how to repair and work on bikes.

Real Bikes:
-*Schwinn Homegrown S-Carbon w/ XT build kit* - my first quality mountain bike, paid for by mowing lawns and shoveling snow while a junior in high school. Bought all the parts online and built it myself.
-*2001 Gary Fisher Sugar 2 *- Sold the Schwinn while working at a bike shop and used the money to buy this bike.
-*Redline Monocog* - Bought this for a commuter before leaving for college, but then really fell in love with singlespeeds.
-Santa Cruz Blur w/ full XTR, King, Fox, etc... - Sold my Sugar while in college and used my shop discount to buy my dream bike. Still riding this one.
-*Trek Madone 5.2 SL *- Trek offered a great deal to shop employees, so this bike only cost me $1400. Have been enjoying road riding ever since.
-*Gary Fisher Cronus* - Having sold my Redline Monocog, I got this bike before going to law school for my commuter. The bike shop I worked at previously gave it to me for free in exchange for helping them out with a big sale one weekend. It was stolen during my first year of law school. Someone cut my lock while I was in class.
-*Sette Reken 1x9* - I built up this sweet commuter / mountain bike to ease the pain of losing my Cronus, and also because I rely on a bike to get around campus. I use a much nicer lock now.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll be dating myself but wth:

1970 Schwinn Apple Crate
19?? Schwinn Continental
198? Diamondback Ascent EX
1989 Yeti Ultimate
1999? GT LTS Thermoplastic
2000 GT Zaskar LE
2001 Yeti ARC
2001 GT LTS DH
2003? Yeti ARC Ti
2010 ????? Yet to be decided


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

Starting with what I brands I can remember:

Free Agent
Mongoose Expert
PK Ripper
GT Mach One
Redline John Purse Signiture Series Cruiser
Took about a 10yr layoff and now
2010 Diamondback Sorrento(had it for 2 weeks and returned it)
2010 Specialized Hardrock

There's a few others I just can't seem to remember.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

From my earliest childhood memory to date..

Some white bmx with red 5 spoke wheels
World Rider
Milazo Adventurer 
Haro V3
Diamond Back BSX Sport
01' Specialized Enduro
07' Specialized Stumpy Pro


----------



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

Trapper (europen make had it when I was like 10 years old)
10 speed bike but again don't remember the name I was 10
Zellers brand Super GT BMX (mid 80's)
Sears brand Hutch BMX (Later 80's)
Redline BMX (Late 80's)
Kona Explosive (1990)
Rocky Mountain Hammer (1990)
Brodie Catalyst (1990)
Klein Rascal (1991)
Univega MTB (Can't remember the name)

Was out of biking for about 8 years)

Kona Lava Dome (2000)
88 Gt Performer (2002)
Kona Stinky Primo (2004) Damn what a bike

Few days ago I got an Nocro Evolution (for my gf son) and an Avent Jibster for myself but the Jibster is too small so gave it to my girlfriends daughter and will be looking at a Kona Shred tonight.


----------



## alligator (Apr 24, 2010)

This will be easy.

1. Specialized Flyboy - childhood bike

2. 90's Gary Fisher Hoo Koo e Koo - Dad's old bike

3. 2010 Gary Fisher Tassajara

4. 1980ish maybe? Paramount 70 Series - Another hand me down from dad. My commuter. Full xt components.

5. 2009 Gary Fisher Roscoe 3

Nothing too exotic. Been riding Fishers since I was a kid so I'm pretty disappointed they are now just the "Gary Fisher Collection" by Trek...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I had one or two bikes that my parents got me as a kid but I'll only list the bikes that I myself bought.

1. 1990 Giant Sedona ATX - my first mountain bike I bought during senior year of high school. It was a heavy steel rigid bike with Shimano biopace crankset but it introduced me to the wonderful world of mountain biking.
2. 1998 Specialized Stumpjumper - lighter aluminum front suspension bike that I used in my first mountain bike racing in Virginia and Maryland. Since coverted to a dedicated commuter/grocery bike.
3. 1998 Sunn Revolt - my brother bought me this pure race bike set up from the French company that had a great pro race team in both XC and Downhill during the late 90s. It was a Columbus steel hardtail with a proprietary 60mm travel fork that didn't last two seasons before the fork seals failed. I raced on this bike which was a pleasure compared to the jarring aluminum framed Stumpy.
4. 1998 Sunn XChox - my introduction to full suspension. It was a heavy aluminum bike with unbalanced suspension, again with the proprietary Sunn Obsys 55mm travel fork and coil over shock but it was a fun ride.
5. 1999 Bianchi Campione - my first and only road bike. I bought it to get some training miles in
6. 2003 Giant XTC NRS Team - my first exercise in building a bike from the frame up, I bought the frame off of ebay and parts online. It was my introduction to disc brakes and UST tubeless wheels/tires.
7. 2004 Interloc Tempest - another frame up build. Built upon a Reynolds 853 steel frame that is light years ahead of the pig steel Giant I started mountain biking on. Also the bike that has an alternative set up from the rest of my bikes. It's set up full rigid, 2x9, twist front/trigger rear.
8.2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp - I already had a full suspension bike but I got this one at a great closeout price at a local Specialized dealer. It's also cool to set this bike next to my 98 Stumpy and see how mountain bikes have evolved in a decade. I've changed out several parts to make it my own.
9. 2009 Salsa El Mariachi - my first 29er and first bike I bought online which I did because the selection of 29ers here in Germany is really slim. I really dig the 29 wheels and 1x9 rigid set up. It's great for the majority of riding here in Stuttgart. 


I still have all the bikes minus the two Sunn bikes which were donated to my little cousin to introduce him to mountain biking. They just about get the same amount of saddle time and each brings a smile to my face when I'm peddling. I don't have the heart to sell any of them and trim down. I'll more likely to buy another bike than get rid of any.


----------



## Faheeda (Jul 7, 2010)

A yellow huffy mountain bike.
A blue bmx
A Next Full Suspension Wally World bike
Gary fisher Wahoo disc '10 -all stock


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

- A little green and black "BMXer" w/ a # plate (I think my parents bought it from Sears.)
- A black Huffy that had blue fenders and a huge black seat that looked like a loaf of bread.
- '82/83 Mongoose Motomag (My most loved bike of all time.)
- Early 90's Specialized Hardrock (rigid)
- Mid 90's GT Outpost (rigid)
- '96 Specialized Stumpjumper FS w/ A1 Aluminum frame w/ Rock Shox Q21

The Stumpjumper is my current bike. Just pulled it out from a corner of the garage. I took a long break from riding. Life threw a lot of things at me that kept me from riding.

The Mongoose was the bike that I learned how to jump, wheelie, race, etc. I got it when I was ~10 years old. Had it until I was 20. I'd still have that bike if it wasn't for my wife's cousin. Little bastard got his bike stolen, so I let him borrow the Mongoose until he got himself a new one. So what does the little sh!t do? Sells it for drugs. Thought I was going to kill him! I still don't forgive him for that.


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

1.I can't remember and no one in my family can remember eather but if i find it i'll edit the post
2. 95 or older Norco Cherokee
3. 04 Trek 4300 (was brothers but I used it)
4. 09 Norco Shore One

I got the shore for $3200 so it was a great deal and brand new


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

*I Like Bikes!!!*

Here is my list:
2006 Cannondale F400 (Returned because the headshok kept crapping out)
2007 Cannondale Rush 4 (Donated to a mtb organization as a loaner bike)
2007 Ellsworth Epiphany (Sold the frame)
2007 Kona Unit 2-9 (Sold the frame)
2008 Turner Spot (Sold the frame)
2008 Turner Sultan (Sold the frame)
2009 Ventana El Padrino (Still own)
2010 Turner Spot (Still own)

I started riding in 2006 and have gone through quite a few bikes but I am planning keeping the El Padrino and Spot for a long while. Used to be a little bit of a bike whore but I am settling down now...


----------



## RockadileSX (Apr 24, 2007)

RockadileSX said:


> *"Old Blue" *bike heavy but good geometry and hand brakes.
> 
> *Banana seat bike* with chopper handlebars and small cranks it suuuuucked but my dad got rid of my blue bike that I could actually ride fast. It sucked.
> 
> ...


Now I have to add a

2010 United SU2 BMX Park/Street
and 
2009 SE STOUT 29'er (love it)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*14 and counting*

I love threads like this! It makes me reminisce....

Here we go...these have come and gone;

72(?) Blue Schwinn StingRay (Stolen from in front of my neighbors house. I'm STILL looking for it!)
73 Green Schwinn Varsity
?? Unknown black 3 speed "coffee shop" bike I won in a contest! Converted it to drop bars
?? Schwinn StingRay (first bike I built from a bare frame)
77 Lygie road bike
86 Colnago road bike (International?)

87 Motiv rigid "mountain" bike. My least expensive new bike ever, I bought it from a sporting goods store to "commute" on. This bike ignited my passion for mountain biking after a friend showed me what "singletrack" was all about.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

89 Nishiki Alien rigid mountain bike
97 GT LTS 3000 full suspension mountain bike
00 Santa Cruz Superlight 
05 Felt F55 road bike

Still have and love these...

07 Ibis Mojo mountain bike
07 Orbea Orca road bike (second bike I built from a bare frame)
09 Motobecane Outcast 26 SS hard tail mountain bike (most recent bike I built)


----------



## q2xltrgt (Mar 3, 2009)

*my list*

1. Western Auto Cobra (Broke)
2. Takara BMX (Broke)
3. GT expert BMX (Broke
4. Shogun Road bike. (gave away)
5. 1989 Klein Quantum (gave to dad)
6 1990 Klein Stage Pinnicle (still own)
7. 2001 Klein Adept comp (broke)
8. 2002 Klein Palomino (sold)
9. 2003 Cannondale Gemini (sold)
10. 2005 Santa cruz Nomad (current ride)
11. 2008 Santa Cruz Heckler (sold)
12. 2009 Santa cruz Chameleon (current ride)

My next bike will be

13. 2010 Santa cruz Nomad C in black, full custom build.


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Schwinn Moab S - Still miss this bike, I had this in/around middle school. Not sure why I miss it, but I do. 
Specialized Hardrock Sport - 01? (passed down from big brother)
Specialized Hardrock Sport - 05 (traded in for the rockhopper)
Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er - 10

There was numerous bikes as a kid, which I think we ended up spray painting after the frames rusted.


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

A red one, a green one, and then a red 3 speed Schwinn varsity that was stolen and replaced (thanks Uncle Harry) by a black Raleigh 3 speed with those cool gum sidewall Rudge tires which accounts for my yute. 

In my Yuppie days a Peugoet 10 speed until I and it were hit by the bus; a Basso Tretubi with full Super Record and Mavics (paid for by Metro-Dade for hitting me, thanks a lot) but I soon had to give up riding due to the injuries suffered.

Fast forward 15 years: able to heave my now vast bulk back on a Raleigh C30 hybrid a few years ago which presently serves as a platform for grand daughters kiddie seat and current ride is Haro Flightline Comp with which I inch up and down Forest Service roads.

20 lbs. down, 60 to go.


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

Haro revo BMX
Trek 1200 Road
Gary Fisher Tarpon Mountain
Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc Mountain


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

I had some childhood bikes that I only rode for short periods of time before i outgrew them...

?? Trek 800 sport
02 Specialized Rockhopper a1 fs comp (rode that bike til it died :thumbsup: , sold)
05 Fisher Tarpon
09 Soma Groove (sold)
06 Ellsworth Moment, love this bike (still have)
70 Raleigh Supercourse 10 speed (still have)
?? Specialized steel hardrock sport (project bike right now)


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

MTB's only (no childhood bikes I can specifically identify except one red and harvest gold 70's era plastic yellow banana seat deal.)

1988 or 1989 (?) blue BCA rigid with cantis and cheesy foam grips (anyone else remember those late 80's era BCA MTBs?) It was my parents' H.S. graduation present to me. My sisiter's stepkids might be taking that time machine.

1990 or 1991 (?) black Giant rigid :madman: (so crappy that I deliberately abandoned it locked to a dorm stairwell railing one spring when moving out, I hated it that much. Sacrificial waste of a U-lock there.

1997 blue Bianchi Peregrine HT with upgraded RoxShox Judy fork - was OK (nice saddle) and still have it. Gave it to the unsuspecting wife to ride telling her how great it was which she believed since she hated her premarriage 10-ton Huffy.  

2010 black Sanction 1.0 FS with Talas RC2 fork (finally something reasonably decent to ride after 20+ years!


----------



## 6packguywith5spot (May 11, 2007)

I go through bikes faster than I go through pairs of socks and in the last past few years, I have bought and sold many bikes as I enjoy building them, riding for a while and let them go, but the ones that I currently own are :

1- 2005 Turner 6 Pack
2- 2005 Turner 5 Spot
3- 2008 Turner Sultan ( Newest addition )
4- Salsa El Mariachi
5- Surly 1x1

Which one I ride most? El Mariachi became a prefered ride almost every where as I had too much of suspension with # 1 and 2 till I came across the Sultan and today for the first time I rode it and man, what a rig it is, light, quick and enough travel for my riding style as I am getting older. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

2004 GT Avalanche (First bike)
2005 Custom Frame (Moved all parts from Avalanche to custom frame; have since taken parts off and plan on selling frame)
2006 Bought 1999 Schwinn S10 from neighbor (Currently used as stationary bike)
2008 Bought used 2006 GF Procaliber (Broke frame in March 2009)
2009 Bought '09 GF HiFi Plus 29er (Broke frame twice)
2010 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
2010 GF HiFi Pro 29er was used to replace Plus frame (Converted to SS)


----------



## mishkalee (May 26, 2009)

1968 Schwinn Sting-Ray with banana seat
1972 Schwinn Varsity ten speed
1980 Bridgestone Sirius road with Suntour drive train (bent and cracked when hit by car)
1981 SR road frame, transferred components from above bike
2000 KHS Soft tail comp
2000 Trek 1000 road bike
2001 Ellsworth Truth, Shimano XT
2003 Scattante CFR, full Ultegra (still have)
2008 Ibis Mojo (still have)


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

A little pink and white thing with *****in' white tires. A handmedown.
Diamondback Mountain Climber
Diamondback...something it was blue
Trek 3700
Specializde SX Trail*
Mirraco 20forty*
Specialized P1 chromo*


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> 1974 or so: Schwinn tricycle
> 1976 or so: unknown name brand basic 20" wheeled bicycle
> 1978 or so: Itoh BMX bike
> 1980 or thereabouts: acquired a way-too-big early 1970s Italian road bike which is probably worth a lot of money to a collector these days
> ...


Add to the above list, my newest addition:

2010: 2010 Surly Big Dummy :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewMiller (Aug 26, 2010)

I had some Trek's as a kid but theres no way will I ever find out what they were called. All I know is that my first one was purple and my better one was blue. Here are the ones I still own

2003 Fuji Sunfire
2010 Gary Fisher Mamba


My list is very short compared to some others but I tend to get one and make it last for quite some time..


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Me:

2007 Trek 4300 non disc
2009 Specialized Rockhopper comp disc

Wife:
2011 Specialized Myka


We're nooooobs!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

early 1980s Schwinn BMX
mid 1980s GT Interceptor
1994 Specialized Hardrock
2001 GT i-drive 5.0
2003 IRD Crossfire
2003 Salsa Ala Carte
2004 Kish Road - Steel
2005 Kish MTB - Ti
2008 Specialized Langster NY
2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29
2008 Specialized Globe Centrum Sport


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mt. bikes only:

'86 Specialized Stumpjumper
'91(?) Bridgestone MB-2 (upgraded to MB-1)
'94 Dean Scout
'06 Surly Karate Monkey
'07 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

70's banana seat, coaster brake bike
86 Roadmaster 10 speed
95 Marlboro Fuji folding bike
94 Bianchi Lynx
95 Trek Mountaintrack 800
96 Cannondale M500
98 Cannondale F900
99 Cannondale F3000
01 Santa Cruz Heckler
02 Gary Fisher Supercal29
02 Cannondale F700
04 Rocky Mountain ETSX-50
07 Specialized Rockhopper Disc
07 BMC Trailfox 01
09 Genius Squadra


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Sears something or other with coaster brake
Schwinn Tornado
Schwinn Predator 
Novara Ponderosa
90's KHS mtb, I can't remember the model
Klein Pulse Race 
Giant VT-1
Giant OCR2
Salsa Dos Niner
Salsa Casseroll SS


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Mtb's only:

Diamond Back MeanStreak 85
Fisher HKEK 88
Raleigh Peak 90
Ritchey Ascent 86
American Comp Lite 90
American Comp Lite 93
Kona King Kikapu 98
Kona Custom Ku 97
Kona Stinky Primo 01
Ritchey TimberComp (green) 85
Ritchey TimberWolf 84
Ritchey TimberComp (blue) 85
Ritchey Aspen 86
Rodriguez AL26 90
Rodriguez Custom frame 90
Specialized Stumpy 83
Schwinn DX klunker 41
Schwinn C klunker 37
Champion 26 cruiser 80
IBIS Avion 88

I think thats most of them. fun to think it out. Still have most hanging in the garage.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Some orange banana seat bike
Schwinn Stingray
Ross Apollo 5 speed (Which i made into a chopper by cutting the forks off another apollo and hammering them on)
A multitude of Frankenbikes constructed from castoffs I pilfered from the local dump.
1981 Schwinn World Sport which I destroyed in about a month.
1987 Specialized Hardrock Comp
1990 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 9 (still got it!)
1998 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro 
1999 Airborne Zeppelin
2007 Motobecane Fantom Pro 29er
1986 Mongoose ATB (Dumpster scavenged - now my townie bike/kid hauler)
2008 VooDoo Dambala SS


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Hulk Bike
2. Huffy bmx
3. Huffy bmx (Had 2 gears up front)
4. Diamondback Viper (stolen)
5. Schwinn Predator
6. Diamondback Viper (stolen from school)
7. Bianchi Broadway
8. GT Mach One
9. Specialized Rockhopper Comp
10. Specialized Enduro Comp Disc
11. Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

80's 1. Huffy chrome BMX bike, something from the 80s(gone)
80's 2. Hutch Exel, in teal biggest POS ever even though it was a LBS brand(gone)
90's 3. Schwinn Sidewinder, began my hate for square taper cranks(gone)
90's 4. Schwinn Mesa, bought on a whim sold on a loss(gone)
00's 5. Schwinn Mesa GSX, should of learned lesson from previous bike(gone)
10's 6. Motobecane Fantom PRO SL 29er, beginning of my new addiction(still own)
10's 7. Redline Monocog 29er, oh yeah this hurts up hill (still own)
10's 8. Pivot Mach 429, this thing is like cheating (still own)

This year has been a big year for biking.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

60's Tricycle - stolen
70's Schwinn Sting Ray
70's Sears 10 Speed - stolen
80's Sears 10 Speed
1994 Haro Rigid MTB - stolen
199x Huffy
1995 Diamondback Vertex MTB
1996 Specialized M2 Road
1996 Specialized Grey M2 MTB
1997 Specialized Orange M2 MTB
1998 Specialized Green M? MTB - stolen
1999 Specialized Yellow M4 MTB
2003 Specialized Epic Marathon MTB
*2006 Specialized Allez Road
*2008 SWOBO Del Norte Commuter
*2009 Vassago Jabberwocky MTB
*2010 Cycle Progression C3PO (Ti 29er) MTB
*2010 SUN Cruiser

* in current stable


----------



## Greivier (May 21, 2009)

I grew up in a poor family so i made the best of what i had.

early 90's Target Huffy
late 90's: Mongoose Menance (bmx race rig)
Today: 06' Transition Dirt Bag!


----------



## Neems (Feb 10, 2004)

Let's see

BMX
CW Racing Phaze-1
CW Racing Pistol Pete
SE Racing Quadangle
Hutch Trickstar

MTB
Bridgestone MB-1
Giant ATX-780
Balance AL-750
Univega Dual Action Pro
Giant ATX-890
Salsa Ala Carte
GT XCR1000
Surly Instigator
Santa Cruz Bullit
Cove Bikes Handjob
Kona Stinky Deelux
Santa Cruz Bullit (again)
Specialized P1
Transition Bottlerocket


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

*Some that i remember and the ones that i never forget..*

I can remember long ago 21 yrs or maybe more i had a Haro Team Extreme in Black with Splatter Grey dots or was it silver? Nice ride. Then i had a Haro Extreme in Electric blue. Fisher AL-1 and a Supercaliber then Some GT Zaskars and a STS 3000 and to my Beautiful Litespeed OCOEE FS that got stolen from the guy i sold it to (i was going to buy it back you see) Then an Litespeed Obed and a Zaskar from mid ninetys that i now use for my winter bike with rigid fork and Nokian 288 winter tires.That was my period of trying out different bikes-Until i met THE Brand above all others 20 yrs ago. Well that's my opinion as you will know;-) KLEIN. Needless to say only Pre trek then. It started with some Pinnacles and it really took off when i got the 1990 Attitude in Team Colours. Well it is too many to list here so i post a link to the oldklein site if you guys want to see some of the ones that i have had during the years and the ones that i have now. I only have 6 Left at this moment. 
My Beautiful Adroit 93 model in Painted Desert colour with lots of yummi parts(7.58 kgs and still it's on a diet the goal is 7.1 or so)
Horizon linear fade Attitude 92 model and my Mantra Pro 96 model with rigid fork and my Attitude Backfire 91 Model And a Sea And Sky Attitude 94 model and finally a Attitude that i have stripped for paint cause it was not nice. I am going to paint it into a really nice Flare that will glow even more than the Chicken sign at Kramers appartement hehe.. I will now look for a Dekerf or maybe a Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon to build a hardtail with discbrakes and Sid worldcup.

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Collectionnor.htm

Thanks Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

first I can recall was a 1992 or so green Supercycle 24"

1996 Leader I think it had 26" wheels

Some retro brown mtb from the late 1980s' I think it was my moms, I remember hating it.

1992 Giant Sedona

1999 Giant Sedona SE, first bike I had with suspension. Rock Shox Jett T2's heck ya!

2000 Kona Roast: bent the frame

1987 Bianchi Road bike: traded the Sedona Se for it. Later sold the bianci as I realized I hate road riding

2002 Oryx DD99: Great fun, too bad it got stolen

2003 Specialized Big hit DH: I rope the piss out of this thing. loved it. still have the frame in the shed, littered in cracks.

2000ish Scott hard tale of some sorts. Rode it single speed. bent the drop outs a few years later.

2006 Specialized SX-Trail I: fun bike but cracked the hub, two or thee sets of stays and then cracked the top tube. yikes.

2007 Astrix Union: beefy little hardtale. Took way more abuse then it deserved. what a trooper.

2006 SX-Trail II - replaced the my first SX. sold it before it got to smashed up

2008 Norco Shore: cracked seat tube gussets

Salsa Ala Carte: LOVED this bike. still wish I had it. Cracked head tube. My bad.

2009 Norco Shore In brown: bent rear triangle and cracked main frame near shock mount. 

2009 Norco Shore in white: Never hit dirt. Sold it right away.

Current:
2010 Corsair Maelstrom: Going strong for the most part. Did sheer a shock bolt last week but thats minor haha!

2009 Salsa El Kaboing: Enjoying it so far. but I fear it will die soon.


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

*Some that i remember and the ones that i never forget..*

I can remember long ago 21 yrs or maybe more i had a Haro Team Extreme in Black with Splatter Grey dots or was it silver? Nice ride. Then i had a Haro Extreme in Electric blue. Fisher AL-1 and a Supercaliber then Some GT Zaskars and a STS 3000 and to my Beautiful Litespeed OCOEE FS that got stolen from the guy i sold it to (i was going to buy it back you see) Then an Litespeed Obed and a Zaskar from mid ninetys that i now use for my winter bike with rigid fork and Nokian 288 winter tires.That was my period of trying out different bikes-Until i met THE Brand above all others 20 yrs ago. Well that's my opinion as you will know;-) KLEIN. Needless to say only Pre trek then. It started with some Pinnacles and it really took off when i got the 1990 Attitude in Team Colours. Well it is too many to list here so i post a link to the oldklein site if you guys want to see some of the ones that i have had during the years and the ones that i have now. I only have 6 Left at this moment.
My Beautiful Adroit 93 model in Painted Desert colour with lots of yummi parts(7.58 kgs and still it's on a diet the goal is 7.1 or so)
Horizon linear fade Attitude 92 model and my Mantra Pro 96 model with rigid fork and my Attitude Backfire 91 Model And a Sea And Sky Attitude 94 model and finally a Attitude that i have stripped for paint cause it was not nice. I am going to paint it into a really nice Flare that will glow even more than the Chicken sign at Kramers appartement hehe.. I will now look for a Dekerf or maybe a Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon to build a hardtail with discbrakes and Sid worldcup.

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Collectionnor.htm

I am so sorry if this gets doubleposted.
Thanks Andy


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll go with the bikes I've had since I began mountain biking in any amount:

MTB:
1992 Trek 820 (Mom now rides this)
1998 Trek 820 
2000 GT Ricochet
2001 GT iDrive 4000
2001 Scott Endorphin Project
2002 Giant NRS1
2001 K2 Zed Team
2004 Azonic Steelhead
2004 Giant AC1
2004 Jamis Dakar Sport
2003 Haro Escape 8.3 (Still Have, in pieces)
early 1990s Giant Cadex Carbon converted to SS (still Have
2010 Vassago Jabberwocky (Still Have)

BMX:
2000 Dyno Bazooka (Frame in attic)
2002 Trek Holeshot Cruiser
1998 GT Something

Road:
Centurion Something
Old Cannondale RS600(?)
Leader 715R (Still Have)
Diamondback Expert (?)
2006 Giant TCR1 (still Have)

And all sorts of MISC. Cruisers and frankenbikes.

Wow, I have had a lot of shitty bikes!


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i cant remember some.

1.next fs (pos walmart bike)
2.raleigh mojave 4.0 (first real bike)
3. cannondale rush 5 (my current pride and joy)


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

1. PK ripper ( stolen)
2. PK ripper
3. Elf 24 cruiser 
4. 1st MTB was a GT timberline ( rode it for a month and bent forks )
5. Upgraded to a GT backwoods
6. Trek 8900SL
7. GT zasker LE team edition ( 22lb xc weapon )
8. 1st FS bike, santa cruz superlight
9. 05 specialized enduro expert
10. 98 GT avalanche LE
11. 06 sworks enduro ( current ride)
12. 99 sworks stumpjumper hardtail ( current ride )


----------



## stewartj76 (Jun 9, 2010)

-black Schwinn with a banana seat and training wheels
-black/gold Schwinn Thrasher BMX
-Roadmaster (Sears) 10 speed
- 1990? Schwinn Woodlands 
-1994? Schwinn High Plains, after the Woodlands was stolen
-1999 Giant TCR aluminum
-2001 Gary Fisher Sugar 2
-2005 Cervelo P2SL
-2005 Trek X01


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

1) BMX style bike (dont know what the brand was)
2) 1997 Cannondale F700 (which is the bike i currently ride)
3) 199? Proflex FS (which I hated and sold)


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

-Trek Y-24 
-Giant Rainier
-'03 Specialized Big Hit
-'04 Kona Dawg Primo
-'03 Santa Cruz Chameleon
-'06 Chumba F4
-'72 Reus, SS setup <3
-'08 Transition Bank
-'05 Specialized SX
-'06 Turner DHR (Square Tube)
-'07 Morewood Shova ST


----------



## paul_thomas (Oct 21, 2010)

i am using 
1. Avon 
2. Hero Ranger
3. herkilise


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

childhood,
early 1970's;
Trike(s)
Big Wheel(s)
yellow banana seat bike
Scwinn 3 speeds;was grandparents bikes but me and my brother rode them in the mountains on fishing trips as kids.
Grandpas bike when he was 10 or 12(late 20's to early 30's),dont have it but he said I could have it IF it was still around,so it's mine,hahahahaha.He used to ride this bike(offroad) to go fishing as a kid.








mid 70's
Centurion BMX race bike
Mongoose BMX
early to mid 80's
univega road bike,pawn shop bike

Adulthood,
early 90's to mid 90's
2nd univega road bike
another road bike,dont remember the brand name
GT BMX
another BMX bike,dont remember the brand name

around 2000 
Marin Pine Mountain XC bike
2007
Stumpjumper elite,current bike


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

1 No name bike first bike, 
2 Sears 3 speed English Racer we called them in the 1950's
3 Wards 125cc Motor cycle 1960's
4 Honda Scrambler 175cc
5 125 TS Suzuki on road off road bike
6 1971 BMW 750cc
7 Suzuki TM 250cc MXer
8 250 Honda Elsinore MXer
9 125 RM Suzuki MXer
10 175 Yamaha MXer
11 1970 AMF bicycle Road bike 1971
12 1972 MOTOBECANE road bike Mirage untill 2009
13 400cc Maico MXer
14 175cc Yamaha YZ MXer
15 Another 400cc Maico MXer
16 KTM 495 MXER
17 1987 No name Rigid Mountain Bike no suspension till 2005
18 1999 Harley Low Rider
19 1999 Harley GT SCHWINN mountain road type bicycle
20 2000 Harley Road King Classic
21 2001 Harley Classic With Sidecar
22 2005 Harley Ultra Classic
23 2005 KHS Mountain Bike HT
24 1942 Harley WWII WLA 750cc 2006/2010
25 2009 Motobecane Fantom Comp FS
26 2010 Motobecane Fantom Team FS
and probably a few more I've forgotten
27 1973 Forgot a Yamaha RD 350
28 1980 No name Beach Cruiser Bicycle
39 ?????


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Schwinn banana seat bike without the seat and added ape hanger bars 7-10 yo
Schwinn 3 speed 8-10 yo
Sears Free Spirit 10 speed (red, white and blue) 9-13 yo
Raleigh Varsity 10 speed 14-18 

skip to 25 yo

Trek 1200 road
Trek 4000 MTB 
Bianchi RC road
Cannondale M1000 MTB
DeRosa Planet road
Trek 9800 MTB
Giordana XL-eco road
Redline Monocog 29er MTB
Specialized Roubaix pro road


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

big wheel
whatever bike it was that had training wheels on it
purple schwinn with the glittery banana seat
mid seventies sears free spirit road bike

(years of alcohol and drug abuse here)

90 univega alpina uno
94 kona fire mountain
96 GT karakoram
97/98 ibis alibi (i still ride this bike)
98 ibis alilbi (sold)
02 santa cruz superlight (sold)
07 schwinn fastback cx 'cross bike (my daily commuter)


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

95 (i think) Kona Fire Mountain (died)
99 Haro Mirra 540 (friend has it)
00 Federal Nation (Not sure)
02 Federal Division (died)
02 Specialised Hardrock (died)
08 Fit Flow Pro
10 Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Updates....*



pimpbot said:


> 1972 and on:
> 
> little red tricycle. I first lived in San Francisco near GG park, near the panhandle. I was 3. My mom used to let me ride around the sidewalk on the front stoop of the apartment. She would turn her back, and the first thing I would do is go ride it around the block. That would of course totally freak her out.
> 
> ...


'03 stumpy - Sold
Access Hardtail -Sold
Giant TCR - Sold (thank God)
Trek 9500 - Sold
Raleigh Grand Prix - Sold

Replaced with:

Titus RacerX29er
Singular Swift 29er singlespeed
PlanetX Kaffenback
Giant Yukon... rebuilt as a city bike.

Big wheels rule. The only way to fly.


----------



## sloTwitch (Jul 28, 2010)

First bike - single speed "Dutch" or "English" klunker that was heavy as hell. My birthday present from my dad in the 7th grade back in 1975. The keys to freedom. Rode the crap out of that bike and used to bomb downhill down this steep, rocky hill in my backyard when ever I was bored during the early eighties. For all I know, it still is in a storage shed at my folks home back home.
2) Panasonic R4000 in 1990
3) Falcon 520 Reynolds tubing 6 speed 1990- 1993
4) Cannondale 1992-1994
5) Dave Moulton Fuso 1994- 1998 ( still kick myself for getting rid of that one)
6) Atala Columbus SLX 1995- Current. 8 speed Campy Record ergo
7) DeRosa Columbus SLX Track bike Suntour Superb Pro Pista 1998- Current
8) Gary Fisher Big Sur HT - F****%#^!!!!r stole it off my roof rack in 1998 
9) Cannondale R4000 full D/A. Still have it.
10) K2 Razorback XT HT with the original Noleen shock 1999-Current (bought to replace the GF that was stolen six months prior
11) Custom built Scandium Atherton - 1999-Current
12) Tsunami - Al/carbon stay compact frame - 2001- 2010
13) Custom Ti Road frame Full D/A - 2005- Current
14) Bridgestone R450 (1980's?) bought in 2007 as a project. Currently being used as a 7 speed with D/T shifters.
15) Custom Ti Cyclocross frame - 9 speed D/A 2007-Current 
16) Ritchey/Bontrager cross frame - Awaiting repairs to cantilever bosses 1998- Current.
My wife's bikes:
Schwinn road bike 2001- Current
Specialized Hardrock 2005-current
Astra - 1970's era mixte frame


----------



## baldashell (Oct 26, 2010)

I may be dating myself a little but here goes...

Schwinn Stingray
Schwinn Varsity 10 speed
Raleigh MTB 18 speed
Ironhorse Warrior


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

LeGran BMX 500 from K-Mart (5yrs old)
Spirit 10 speed
Miyata 10 speed
Murray Eagle River
Cannondale F400
Giant Reign 1


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

1. Murray BMX
2. Murray 24" MTB
3. 1993 Specialized Crossroads
4. 1995 Giant ATX 890
5. 1997 Schwinn Homegrown Hardtail
6. 1997 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Hardtail
7. 1998 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Hardtail
8. 1998 Trek 5500 OCLV (Road)
9. 2007 Titus Modena (Road)
10. 2007 Titus Racer-X
11. 2008 Kona Unit 2-9
12. 2009 Yeti ASR-Carbon
13. 2010 Giant TCX-1
14. 2010 Cannondale Flash 29er 1
15. 2010 Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er 2

The Murrays were cheap, but I was so stoked to be out on a bike and enjoying my new freedom.

The Specialized was my first "nice" bike at 13 years old and it got me out on some longer rides, up to 60 miles...this is when I first started to expand my boundaries.

The Giant ATX was my first nice mountain bike, and I got into racing on this bike. I sold it to a friend and he still rides it often.

I had 3 Schwinns, the first had a crossthreaded bottom bracket from the factory, the second, umm, broke, and the third lasted me 8 years.

I've never taken to any of my road bikes, and they were sold without too much remorse. The Trek was too flexy for my tastes and the Modena just didn't fit. The Giant TCX is a great bike and it's fun, but I still prefer, my mountain bikes...even on the road.

The Racer-X was really versatile and solid...could be ridden for everything from XC racing to All Mountain.

The Yeti was the most fun...it felt fast and like a BMX bike.

The Cannondales, are the best race bikes I've been on...and do double duty as road bikes. They're light, fast, and very fun on all but the roughest trails (think Porcupine Rim).


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

kntr said:


>


How many of those do you still own?
Nice bikes, BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Annotated*

My sister's Purple Schwinn with solid tires.
White Huffy BMX of unknown origin
Trek 800 <-Life changing Bar Mitzvah present, 1992
GT Timberline <-Fist suspension fork
Cannondale M500 <-Started wrenching, 1994
GF Supercaliber
Random steel Schwinn Road Bike <-Pittsburgh full-time commuter
Random steel Jamis road bike
RM Slayer <-moved to Moab
RM RM6
Cove Stiffee
RM Switch <-moved to Grand Junction
Banshee Chaparral 6" <-my first RMH
Mountain Cycle hardtail of some sort
Banshee Chaparral 7" 
Azonic Steelhead
TBC Preston FR <-three of um
Cove Handjob <-got a DUI
TBC Blindside
TBC Bottlerocket <-my BFF
Niner MCR <-Bikepacking mule

Sure I'm forgetting several. Good that we are not trying to remember women.


----------



## chadmart (Nov 30, 2010)

My first bike was probably some K-Mart or Toys-R-Us special. It had pedal brakes and 2 tires.
Next was probably another TRU special - this one had handle-bar brakes!
My next bike was a Murray Street Machine! Awesome with disc brakes! One of the first "off road" bikes. It got stolen.




After that was some no-name mountain bike that my dad had. We stripped it down, painted it and repaired it. It worked for a while until the rear deraileur bent on a fairly simple hill climb.
Then a hand-me-down Trek mountain bike from my friend when he bought a Cannondale. Worked for a while, then I think I sold it at a yard sale.
Just purchased 1 week ago today:








Trek Gary Fisher Marlin 29er.


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

This is fun to recall the memories:

Banana Bike (hand-me-down with yellow, you guessed it, banana seat)
'91 Sears 24" bike (had shiny 5spd shifter on top tube)
'95 Schwinn Frontier, rigid 26" (my first purchase, converted to singlespeed still have)
'04 Trek 6700 Disc (sold)
'98 Specialized Allez Comp (sold)
'05 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Disc (sold)
'75 Schwinn (baby blue w/ bent seat tube converted to singlespeed, gave away)
'05 Specialized Tarmac Comp (sold)
'07 Trek Fuel EX 8 (sold)
'07 C'dale Capo fixie (sold)
'07 Giant TCR C2 (sold)
'08 Yeti 575 Race (sold, biggest regret, loved this bike!:madman: )
'09 BMC RoadRacer (sold)
'09 Redline Conquest Pro (sold)
'09 Ibis Mojo SL (sold)
'09 Yeti ARC X (Still Have)
'10 Jamis D29 Pro (sold)
'10 Ibis Silk SL (Still Have)
'10 Redline Monocog Flight (sold)
'10 C'dale Road Tandem (Still Have)

Just for fun I'll add in my wifes bikes as it's mostly due to my influence that she took up cycling:

'00 Giant Sedona (Still Have)
'05 Trek 2100 WSD (Sold)
'06 Trek 4500 WSD (Sold)
'07 C'dale Six13 (Sold)
'08 Yeti 575 Race (Sold)
'09 Orbea Diva (Sill Have)
'09 Yeti ASR (Sold)
'10 Yeti ASR 5 (Still Have)

And last, but probably the one I've been most excited about, we bought a green Strider that our 16 month old son will hopefully start enjoying on Christmas morning!


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's a few....Could never remember all of them no way...
In the 60's
Schwinn
In the 70's
Huffy's 
Western Auto
Merida? The full suspension bike Kawasaki sold
Webco
In the 80's
Raleigh
Webco
Redline Proline
In the 90's
Schwinn
Diamondback
Mongoose
Specialized
(2) Trek
After Y2K
Mongoose VRS
Trek 1000
Gary Fisher Sugar 1
Specialized
(3) Redline Prolines
Diamondback
Trek 4300


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

1. no-name bike with bmx tires which i installed 7-speed shifters when i was in grade school (got stolen)
2. no-name mountain bike which eventually got parted out and eventually thrown out
3. Haro X6 Extreme (wrong size) 
4. Schwinn Frontier (finally, proper fitting bike)
5. Haro Xeon -- loved it except for the weight and the chainsuck
6. Giant Anthem Team 2007 - loved it except for the Maestro rear shock which was totally unserviceable
7. KHS Alite 2000 - loved it but was yearning for full squish after a while
8. BMC TF03 - it was nice, yes, but I then I am looking for a 29er
9. Trek Marlin 29er - current bike


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Man! This is a great thread!

1. Schwinn 20" kids bike, modded by my Awesome XC Racer Dad, with sparkle paint just like the schwinn racing team, Bmx Racing Rims, Off road tioga tires, Gripshift with 6 speeds, custom colored cable housings (White) and Racing Saddle..I think it was a Selle Italia. IT RIPPED!

2. Mongoose Mini BMX bike with 20" wheels with normal width tires (tioga skinwalls), Higher bars (custom painted)...I started jumping with that bike!

3. Gary Fisher XC bike! This was the one that got me into racing! Wicked paint job (custom...red to yellow to black!) Gripshift X-ray shifters, Shimano XT mech, Shimano cranks, custom wheelset with nashbar hubs and Panaracer tires..sometimes green michelins! Serfas kevlar saddle, serfas grips, profile riser bars. Awesome bike! Dad sold it...my brother had the same...we still have it around.

4. Mongoose Fuzzy Hall Signature BMX...custom built by aa mechanic friend...he sold it to me used. It was pretty heavy! But pretty much the envy of my biker friends in school! Triple Walled Alex rims, Haro sealed hubs, profile cranks and chain wheel, heavy ass chain, 4 piece bars, haro stem. Everything was huge on this bike..I think it weighed about 40lbs!

5. Cannondale caad4 F3000 which brings super bad memories! It's been the only bike that was stolen! NEVER AGAIN! I won a loooot of local races on it! IT weighed about 19 lbs. First real race bike..Full XTR back in the day.

6. Cannondale caad5 F2000 that replaced my stolen bike! I was riding pretty good in that time..I was about 12-13 years old...It had CODA disc brakes which sucked and my dad put XTR v brakes instead. It has spinergy SPOX, Selle Italia FLITE seat (fave!) and the whole enchilada! Went to Mexican Jr. Championships on it.

7. Cheetah Downhill bike! My first "DH" bike! I bought it used, It had White brothers upside down forks (the first ones). I had a blaaaast on that thing...I painted it, changed a lot of parts and then sold it.

8. Cannondale Jeckyll trail bike! This was BIKE USA (was located in San Diego) edition. I rode Durango, CO on it and was the best bike EVER! I loved that bike...but soon felt a little short on travel....So I got....

9. Orange 222 Downhill bike! It had EVERYTHING! It was a graduation present when they first came out! My dad got a suuuper good deal on it! Brand new! It was White with red letters! It had race face, sram 9.0SL, Answer ProTaper gold bars just like my dads motorcycle! IT ripped! 38lbs! I won a couple of dh races at big bear and Fontana, CA. I recently ebayed the frame 

10. Specialized P.2 bike. I got it SUPER cheap! It was my jumping bike all through high school, I put 24" double wide rims (SUN) on it...It looked FUGLY by today standards...but I loved it. I learned a loot of stuff with it.

11. Identiti Dr. Jeckyll Frame. I got this to replace my P.2
It was awesome! I jumped with that bike a lot! I went to skateparks, etc. I broke a marzocchi fork on that bike. I sold it.









12. Iron Horse MKIII Trail bike. I loved it! Used it everywere! It was my first All-Mountain bike. It had manitou nixon forks, 5th element shock and XTR parts my dad passed on to me from his previous race bike. I recently sold it to buy me a new bike! 









13. Union Street Bikes Molly Maguire MTBMX street bike! 24" wheels! BMX parts! 25 lbs.! SUPER AWESOME FUN!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS BIKE!!! I still have it...I invested a lot of money (for the type of bike) on it. 80% Odyssey parts. Super flickable! I don't use it that much these days. I don't like getting hurt that much these days. Probably gonna sell it.










And last but not least.....

14. This


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Update...*

My Bikes
Young Punk Days:
1) 1975 JCPenney 5-speed w/ sissy bar.
2) 1978 D&G 20" BMX w/ Motomag wheels.
3) 1979 Red Line Chrome Moly 20" BMX w/ Tuff Wheels.
4) 1980 FMF Alloy 20" BMX w/ Cook Bros. headset.

Dope Fiend Days:
1) 1997 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS - Traded for leather jacket + $50 cash.
2) 1999 Pacific Full-Suspension - Found it dumpster-diving. Abandoned it after RD broke.
3) 2001 NEXT 24" Full-Suspension - Found it in front of house. Later stolen, while locked. Karma is a *****!
4) 1997 Roadmaster hardtail - Lost my license/car, and this was my primary ride.
5) 1993 Giant Innova hardtail - Unattended bike, in front of house. Left Roadmaster behind in-trade.
6) 2002 Giant Full-Suspension - Saw kids cut lock, and chased them away. Got bike easy.
7) 2004 Gary Fisher Zebrano hardtail - Purchased for $40. Stolen from rehab facility.

Recovered XC Rider:
1) 2006 Trek 4900 Disc - Great bike to train on, but weighed 33lbs. Sold it after 1400miles.
2) 2006 Cannondale F600 Furio - Lost 50lbs of fat, riding this bike. I have a new addiction.
3) 2005 Cannondale F2000 SL - Learned XC bike handling skills on this 19-pound rocket:









4) 2010 Giant Anthem X2 - First FS bike paid with money I actually earned myself. Transferred components from previous Cannondale race HT. The result below weighs 22.3 pounds:


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Schwinn Stingray with 5 speed stick shifter and a wide slick rear tire (ultra cool)
My dad's very old Raleigh 3 speed
Miyata Americana (the first bike I bought with my own money...from picking blueberries)
KHS Special (shoulda bought the Trek instead)
Mountain Sport Montana (innovative design - poorly built...this is when I learned not to trust Mountain Bike Action magazine reviews)
Fisher AL-1 (the one I got was bulletproof...but too heavy. I should have bought a Klein for $200 more)
2002 Trek 8000 (used from a buddy...VERY nice frame! Super light and fun to ride.)
Trek 4900 (used...bought for parts then turned the rest into a commuter)
08 Salsa Moto Rapido (love it!!)
09 Redline Conquest with discs (wet weather commuter)
09 Orbea Onix (fun fun fun!!!)

No money for new bikes at the moment. The 3 I have are great bikes and I love riding all of them. I see no need to change at the moment.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm... never tried to make a whole list.

big wheel - dukes of hazzard  
16" "bmx" 
20" huffy bmx (thunder?) 
beat to crap spraybombed stingray that was my uncle's 
redline 600c 
elf expert 
gt pro performer 
diamond back reactor 
cw cruiser 
boss pro 
cyclecraft pro cruiser
gt pro series 
elf pro cruiser
gt pro series cruiser 
free agent pro cruiser 
early 80's Ross mountain bike from a friend's dad 
90' or 91 trek 930 
70's schwinn road bike from my cousin
93 spech. stumpjumper 
95 trek 930 
2000? spech. rockhopper pro 
2002 spech. stumpjumper
2005 spech. stumpjumper fsr expert 
2008 spech. stumpjumper fsr expert 
2009 fuji roubaix
2009 pivot mach 4 
2010 motobecane fly ti 29er


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I rode BMX for a long time so I've gone through a few bikes. I still have 2 of my BMX bikes.

1) My first bike ever was a 20" Wal-Mart bike. It was red.
2) Thought I was too big for a 20" so I asked my parents for a 18 speed from Sears. Dont remember the brand.
3) Realized I couldnt jump curbs as good on that so I sold it and my parents bought me a Mongoose Menace.
4) Broke the Menace and bought a cheap Redline Frame and some really cheap stuff to make it ride.
5) Broke that and got a Specialized Fat Boy
6) Broke that and got a Schwinn. Dont remember the name of it. The lower end of whatever Jay Miron rode back then.
7) I then got into BMX racing so my parents bought me a Trek Pro-Issue. The Y shaped frame. I now had 2 bikes.
8) Broke the Schwinn and bought a DK SOB frame to replace it. Used the parts off the Schwinn.
9) Broke the trek frame, which got replaced under warranty. They sent me a normal looking frame this time. I built the bike back up with all new parts. I still have this bike.
10) Got rid of the SOB frame because I was tired of how much the bike weighed. Bought a Standard STA Ox-Platnum edition and some other high end parts. I still have this bike also.
11) My 08' Specialized XC Comp. Getting rid of this one soon though so then I'll be on #12.


----------



## thegreatchiweenie (Mar 3, 2010)

Inglis 29er Singlespeed
Gary Fisher Rig
Salsa Juan Solo
On-One Inbred 29 slot
Orbea Alma 26er
Raleigh SSWCCX 
Rocky Mountain Solo CXR
Colnago C40
Giant TCX
Bianchi DISS
Gary Fisher Caliber
Kona Kapu (steel)
Principia Rex
Principia Rs6
Trek 8000
Access mtb
Cannondale Black Lightning (2 of them)
Gary Fisher Sugar 3
GT I-drive 5000
Mongoose Rx7
Colnago c40 (steel fork)
Falcon 73 road
Cannondale r500
Birdy red
Litespeed Classic
This is just the last 7 years...can't remember past that...purchased most used


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

A few updates since 2006
Pinarello Paris
Colnago Ep
Intense Podium 20inch
Intense Podium 24inch
Supercross Envy 20inch
Supercross Envy 24inch
Staats 24inch
Specialized Epic FSR
Bianchi Super Pista
Giant Bowery



Chase24.1 said:


> 1. Schwinn Stingray
> 2. Schwinn Sting
> 3. Schwinn Predator
> 4. GT Pro 20 inch
> ...


----------



## DogpawSlim (Dec 12, 2010)

-Diamondback Viper BMX
-Diamondback Sorrento
-Cannondale f800? Cad 3 something or other.
-Atala, 1974, full Campy. Parted out like an idiot, converted to fixed.
-Motobecane Super something-or-other.
-Schwinn LeTour 1x5 freewheel with no brakes.
-Fetish Cycles road bike, 1x9 with a MTB STI lever, rear brake only.
-Santa Cruz Superlight
-Access MTB, first 3x9, then 1x9 then SS, then converted to drop bars. Then sold.
-Mystery road bike conversion.
-Old Bianchi (?) SS MTB
-Surly Cross Check (still have)
-1977 Trek (forget the model), full Campy and Phil hubs, bone stock and perfect. Miss that one.
-Nashbar 853 (still have)
-Curtlo 29er
-GT Peace 29er, the worst bike I ever rode.
-1985 Trek 660 (still have)
-Salsa Fargo (still have)


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lets see

Ninja turtles bike (thrown out?)
Pacific bmx (stolen)
X games brand bmx (stolen)
red NEXT dual suspension (tacoed rim, not worth replacing, thrown out)
Rode my brothers dyno VFR for a while (just recently thrown away do to broken top tube)
Trek 820 police bike (got for free, thrown away)

Got to highschool bikes were lame

Graduated and stopped playing varsity sports, felt like a slob started running which was boring so i got a

Trek 3700disc
Trek 1.5

Lame list, I know, but I still got plenty of time to build it. already looking to get at least a new MTB for next race season. Maybe I'll upgrade the roadie too.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cyk (Apr 13, 2004)

Ignoring childhood bikes.....starting circa 1991....

1991 Cannondale M400 (broken frame)
1992 Kona Hei Hei (Sandvik ti....where'd they go?)
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper (first steelie)
1993 Supergo FS (first fs bike...broken frame)
1993 AMP B4 (How did AMP not get sued?...or did they?.....almost goes without saying broken frame)
1993 Specialized Allez (first road bike)
1993 Cannondale MT3000 (Tandems are so dorky, so fun, so expensive, and so rarely ridden)
1995 Trek Y22 (worst bike ever.....broken frame)
1995 Trek 2300 (a noodle)
1995 Trek OCLV Pro Issue (fist ss..........broken frame)
1996 Cannondale CAAD2 (replacement for M400)
1996 Klein Adroit (one of my favorites)
1997 Klein Attitude Race (regret selling)
1997 Klein Mantra Race (weirdest feeling fs..........broken frame....twice)
1997 Schwinn Homegrown Factory (made me want to fish - bass boat blue)
1997 Merlin Echo (boutique-y crap)
1997 Manitou FS (so fragile.............broken frame)
1998 Ellsworth Truth (very short pivot life)
1999 Klein Quantum Race (nice crit bike....terrible road bike)
2000 Retrotec Half (so cool to look at.....so horrible to ride........broken frame)
2001 Klein Palomino (a close second worst to the Y bike)
2001 Santa Cruz Bullit (the Sherman Tank)
2001 Titus Loco Moto (poor attempt at a single pivot....broke so quickly)
2003 Pinarello Opera (steel is real with carbon)
2005 Ellsworth Moment (great riding.....miss it)
2007 Retrotec Half 29 SS (replacement for the broken original....rode just as poorly...broken frame)
2007 Colnago Master X (Still in the garage, classic Italian beauty)
2007 Fisher Rig (Even their first gen 29 geomentry wasn't bad)
2008 Trek 69er SS (Bad science experiment, but still being ridden......a Klein under the Trek badge. Travis can ride it, but can anyone else?)
2008 Colnago C50 Cross (Costs more than most 600cc motorbikes....dumb)
2008 Trek Madone 6.9 (Nice and light at 15lbs.....at the cost of rigidity)
2009 Fisher Superfly SS (Rides so well.....sounds so bad)
2011 Trek Sawyer (Could it be?.....a Retrotec that rides well and won't break?)


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*More updates*

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe (still have)
10 Knolly Delirium (still have)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 (still have)
10 Moots Vamoots CR (ordered)


----------



## Stupidjeep (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for the descriptions, I felt like I needed to put some fluff in there to make up for my short list. I dont know the bikes I had as a kid, these are the bikes I have bought myself.

1. 200? Wal-Mart Roadmaster- Metallic blue with all the stickers removed. I can't believe I never broke it or myself riding it. This was my intro to MTB and I knew I was going to have to do better.

2. 2006 Specialized HardRock Sport Disc- The best bike in the world when your last one had a "sport" fork and came from WalMart. I eventually put a RS Recon and BB7's on it and still ride it sometimes

3. 2010 Specialized Stumpjumper HT Comp- So smooth..


----------



## TheIdiot (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha Mike, I had a short break from biking while smoking, eating and drinking! Thing is that your back, and we always return


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*I'll play... if I can remember all of these.*

At the beginning
1: The classic red trike of most of our childhoods, 1969-1971. 
2: White and purple "department store" bike with training wheels (later without), 1971. 
3: Classic banana-seat red Schwinn, 1972-1975.
4: Special edition, Bicentennial, red, white and blue, banana-seated 3 speed Schwinn (I really wanted a BMX bike...), 1976-1979.

In transition
5: Trek 720 "touring" bike, 1983-1985. Parted out.

I see the light
6: Red Trek Antelope 830, 1986. Sold to pay the rent.
7: Black Trek Antelope 830, 1987-1988. Stolen.
8: Green Trek Antelope 830, 1988. Cracked head tube.
9: Black Giant 780 ATX(?), 1989-1995. I added a Scott Unishock in 1991 and this became my first bike with suspension. Passed on to my dad.
10: One of a kind red and grey prototype Schwinn Homegrown hardtail, 1995-2001. Sold damn it!
11: Dark blue Santa Cruz Heckler, my first FS bike, 1999-2005. Sold.
12: Dark blue Santa Cruz Bullet, 2000-2005. Sold after repeated concussions and bruised ribs...
13: White Santa Cruz Blur, 2004-2005. Sold, too small.
14: Red Santa Cruz Chameleon, 2005-2010. Sold, again damn it!!!
15: Black Santa Cruz Blur, 2005-2007. Sold.
16: Dark Blue Santa Cruz Nomad, 2007-2010. Sold.
17: Purple and white Coyote RD road SS "bar" bike, 2007-2009. Sold.
18: Classic red Schwinn cruiser, 2007-2009. Sold.
19: Giant Trance, 2008. Sold after it became apparent (and succeeded in fracturing my shoulder) that it was too big 
20: Silver Santa Cruz Blur, 2008-present.
21: Specialized Globe auto-shifting bar/commuter bike, 2009-present.
22: Black Santa Cruz Carbon Blur Long-Travel, 2010-present.
23?: Something soon for sure... Maybe a hard-tail 29'er?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

this is an old thread but i'll refresh my list:

mid 1960's big wheel

purple 1970-72 schwinn sting ray (fate unknown)

white 1972-73 sears free spirit (fate unknown)

red 1990-91 univega alpina uno (sold)

red 1994 kona fire mountain (partially parted out, sold)

red 1996 GT karakoram (parted out, frame sold)

orange 1997 ibis alibi (current stable)

blue 1995 specialized rockhopper (disposed of by landlord)

red 1998 ibis alibi (parted out, frame sold)

unknown manufacturer black cruiser bike (disposed of by landlord)

red 2002 santa cruz superlight (sold)

yellow/orange 2007 schwinn fastback CX (broken frame)

green 2008 KHS solo one 29'er (current stable)

white/red/black 2011 GT CX type 1 (current stable)


----------



## Supermrgolf (Aug 18, 2011)

BMX joe 12
some kind of infinity 16 inch wheeled bike
2006 Kona howler, Small
2008 Santa Cruz Heckler, Small
My favourite bike of all and my current a late 2007 Santa Cruz Heckler


Those are all of the bikes that I have had so far. I'm sure that there are many more to come!


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

FIrst for me was a chrome dept store huffy, Lasted about 8 months,
Dyno Bmx Jumper
2000 Specialised hemi fatboy MX
1998 DBR Vlink 3.2 (still have it WOOT!)
2004 XTS moto 
Hopefully soon a 2005 DBR Super SL


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

1- Rampar bmx 
2- Raleigh bmx, stolen
3- Schwinn Predator Freestyle bike, stolen
4- Specialized Hardrock early 90's l
5- Diamondback Mtb some random mid 90's cheapo
6- 95? Mtn Tek Comp LX First decent mtb, alu hardtail, Manitou III fork 
7- Custom chopper beach cruiser with dual crown raked forks and 144 spoke wheels:thumbsup:
8- 2007 Iron Horse MkIII still have
9- 2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 still have


----------



## kalak (Mar 14, 2009)

trek 1500 '07
specialized tarmac expert '08
specialized stumpjumper comp '09
trek fuel ex 9.8 '09
trek marlin SS '11
niner one9 '10
niner A9C '11


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok but your making me strain my tiny little brain to remember.....
Early 50's some red/white tricycle
NEVER had a two wheeler as a kid, parents said they were too dangerous
(HA fooled them rock climbed, skydived, raced motorcycles, etc)
1966 Very Used Generic beach type bike, coaster brake belonged to my brother
1971 bought a used J.C. Penny 10 speed to ride to college.didn't ride it long after I got my first motorcycle.
In 1982 (started seriously ridding)bought a used Raleigh Super Tourer (1976) still own
1986 Cannondale SR900 all Campy rode Ironman in '87, still own
1995 Specialized Stumpy M2 Comp sold it
2000 Cannondale F2000SX (first year Lefty) sold it
2003 Klein Palomino Team (Beautiful bike! sold it
2008 Maverick Durance (still have, need to sell, sz sm)
2009 Orbea Oiz Love it!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

It all started with this bike in the late 50's










By the late 60's I was riding 15-30 mi of ST a day on an old Huffy 10 speed.

I upgraded to a Schwinn 10 speed once I moved to Ft. Collins,CO in '73 and the easy availability of 20-30 mi ST trails just a few pedals away from town.

I was shocked to see companies finally come out with "Mountain Bikes" in the 80's after 15 yrs of riding trails on my street bikes.

My first "real" MTB was a Diamondback that I bought in '86.


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine:
A few Childhood bikes.
Late 80's Department Store MTB
92 Schwinn Impact
94 Caloi (Started Rigid and added Manitou Mach 5 fork)
87 Specialized Road bike
96 Haro Escape (The old reliable 21R fork)
05 Gary Fisher Cake 2
08 Specialized Langster
09 Scott CR1
11 Trek Elite 9.8 (had it for all of 2 weeks)
11 Trek Superfly

Wifes:
Childhood bikes
03 Specialized Hardrock
09 Trek Fuel EX8 WSD
10 Trek Madone project one
Will likely have a tri bike and a 29er HT by spring


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

My first bike was a 1962 Rudge sports model with a (Sturmey-Archer?) 3-speed that came with a Dynohub and Brooks saddle. Bought new, it was stolen two years later. My fault.

No more bikes for a long time after that.

In about 1992 I bought a Nishiki tourer new for $350. Can't recall the model but it had far too many gears for Manhattan riding. That bike was stolen too. Not my fault. I had it just long enough to come to dislike derailleurs a lot.

Now I'm ready to begin a new job that will offer me an easy 5.8 mile commute each way. Eager to get back in shape I'm leaning toward buying a new Surly Karate Monkey complete bike. Singlespeed. If I like it, can use it regularly, and it doesn't get stolen, I'll upgrade to an Alfine 11 or Rohloff hub. If I think it necessary.

Even with the addition of hundreds of miles of bike lanes in the City in recent years, New York is still essentially a hostile place for bicycles. Can't even take one into a Whole Foods store. How not green is that?


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Schwinn Stingray
Ross Pirahna
GT Pro Performer
Ross Road Bike
Viscount
Cannondale H700
Trek ST120
Trek 8000
Trek 9900
Trek STP100
Klein Attitude
LeMond Custom TI
Trek XO1
Redline Monocog
Trek Liquid
Trek Session
Gary Fisher Cake
Gary Fisher Rig
Trek Top Fuel
Trek Remedy
Trek Fuel EX 9.9
Trek 5200
Trek Madone
Orbea Orca
Lemond Zurich
Ellsworth Truth
Ellsworth Epiphany
Ellsworth Moment
Ellsworth Evolve - Have had 6 of these bikes at different times.
Felt Virtue
Felt 9 HT
Felt F1
Santa Cruz Blur
Titus Racer X 29er
Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod
Raleigh XXIX G
Niner One 9
Niner Jet 9
Niner RIP 9
Van Dessel Jersey Devil
Cannondale CAAD9
Cannondale Moto
Ventana El Comandante
Ellsworth Enlightenment
Titus Fireline Ti 29er
Ellsworth Roots
GT Sensor 29er
Van Dessel WTF
Turner Sultan
Electra HellBilly
Lynskey R230
Lynskey Pro 29 SL
Madone 6.5
Cannondale Flash 29er 1
Trek Rumblefish
Trek Superfly Elite


I know there are more, will add them when I remember!


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Let's see...
1979 Schwinn banana seat bike of some sort - broke the frame
1981 generic bmx - rusted and thrown out
1983 Murray bmx - long gone
1986 generic freestyler - sold at yard sale in the '90's
1994 Trek 850 - traded after 3 months for the next bike
1992 Mongoose IBOC - gave it to a friend after getting next bike
1997 Spec Stumpjumper (the green one) - sold on ebay in 2000
2002 Trek Fuel 100 - sold on ebay in 2009
1990's Gary Fisher hardtail _(bead blasted by previous owner - no idea of the frame name)_ - my current whip, trying to get my passion back.

Next one? I want a 29er SS or 1x9


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

1966 - Tricycle (stolen)
1970 - Schwinn Stingray
1975 - Sears 10 Speed (stolen)
1982 - Sears 10 Speed (stolen)
1994 - Haro Rigid MTB (stolen)
1995 - Diamondback Vertex MTB
1996 - Specialized S-Works M2 MTB grey
1996 - Specialized M2 Road
1997 - Specialized S-Works M2 MTB orange
1998 - Specialized S-Works M2 MTB green (stolen)
1999 - Specialized S-Works M4 MTB Yellow
1999 - Huffy MTB commuter
2003 - Specialized Epic Marathon MTB grey
2006 - Specialized Allez Road 2006 alum+cf
2007 - Swobo Del Norte SS Road
2009 - Madwagon Cruiser
2009 - Vassago Jabberwocky SS MTB
2010 - Linskey Ti w/Vassago Geometry MTB 2010
2010 - Sun Cruiser


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

1- Something with hard rubber wheels
2- Huffy MX (BMX with a suspension fork and sprung seat to make it look like a dirt bike)
3- Spalding ATB
4- Iron Horse
5- GT Mount Shasta Tempest
6- Klien Attitude Comp
5- Trek 4000
7- Santa Cruze Superlight
8- Specialized Stumpy EVO


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

1. Tricycle
2. Trek Mountaintrack 220 (I think)
3. Some crappy wal-mart bike
4. Haro V1
5. Crappy bmx bike i found in my friends neighbors trash bin on garbage night
6. Kink Curb (BMX bike)
7. Iron Horse Maverick Elite (Older, impossible to find, 6" travel, upgraded the hell out of it)


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Pics of the only 2 bikes I still own, probably selling the haro soon.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

1993 - Giant ATX-760
1997 - Trek Y-22
2002 - Giant XtC Team
2010 - Giant Reign


----------



## carldjones (Jun 23, 2006)

raleigh chopper
raleigh racing bike
some crappy raleigh mountain bike (can't remember name)
saracen sahara
cannondale m1000 black/blue fade
marin nail trail
gt zaskar pro
my current ride specialised rockhopper comp 2010


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not gonna count the bikes I had as a kid, this list is all within the past 3 years.

Sold:
2001 Haro 540 Air
1996 Specialized Ground Control A1
2005 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc
2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
early 90's Specialized Rockhopper
2009 Specialized Langster

Still have:
2008 Cannondale F29 2 - (my current ss)
1998 Specialized S-Works - (my current geared)


----------



## sidewinding (Aug 13, 2011)

1970 Schwinn Typhoon
1977 Schwinn Town and Country
1964 Schwinn Fiesta
1983 Schwinn Sidewinder
1983 Schwinn Predator
1985 Schwinn Predator
2- 1983 Mongoose Californian
1979 Mongoose Motomag
1984 Mongoose Californian
1985 Mongoose ATB Pro
1986 Mongoose ATB
1977 Dunelt womens 3 speed
1950's JC Higgins womens 
1964 Hiawatha women's
1997 GT Performer
1987 General Hustler RL Osborne
1987 General Hustler
1985 Diamond Back hot streak
1985 Diamond Back cool streak 
1985 Ross Pirahna
Too many too think of!


----------



## JS8 (Sep 12, 2011)

1. Huffy Sonic 6
2. Huffy Mud Slinger
3. Trek 4500
4. Schwinn Crosscut
5. Motobecane Sprint
6. Novara Buzz King B


----------



## Technogator (Aug 22, 2011)

Among the more memorable of the bikes I have owned:

MCS Magnum BMX circa 1980
Gary Fisher Klunker replica
Dyna Taboo Tiki cruiser
Ventana El Comandante


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

You have got to be joking! I salute the people that can remember these!


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

mountain bikes
2008 Specialized Hardrock sport
2009 Giant Rincon XC
2002 Trek 4500
2 2003 hardrock cr-mo's
2003 Giant rainier
2003 Giant NRS 3
2003 Giant Warp Ds2 with lots of upgrades
Weyless 67 downhill rig
1999 Stumpjumper FSR
2000 Stumpjumper m2 pro
1995 ? stumpjumper m2 future shock
2007 rockhopper
2007 marin nail trail
1997 Specialized ground control FSR Aim pro

road
1984 Peugeot p6
1976 Schwinn varsity
1980s Univega nuovo sport
1980s Specialized Sirrus
1992 Specialized epic carbon
2000s Allez
2006 Allez elite
2 mid 80s Novara Strada's

BMX. this list will be far from complete but here it goes

90s RL 340
2007 Redline Romp
2008 Diamonback nitrous
2008 Kink roc
06 Failure grade 1
2008 Redline 3.1
2008 dk step up
2000 standard
2007 Diamondback skindog
weird black mosh
2008 eastern element
2008 eastern jane
08 kink transition
2009 eastern traildigger
2006 redline double x
2007 haro x3
2009 haro x3
2009 haro x3
united trinity
2005 haro x24
2009 haro x3 
2009 kink launch
another 2008 diamond back nitrous
there is more but im going blank


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

here is my photobucked account of what bikes have been recorded with pics. it shows how much i bought and sold each for.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

*The list goes on...*

1973 Schwinn Stingray in Green with a 3 speed top bar shifter
1988 Huffy piece of crap
1989 Diamond Back Viper (where is that bike?)
1995? Diamond Back Reactor Pro
1972? Gitane road
1996 GT Backwoods First real Mountain bike $600 (sold)
1996 GT Outpost
2000 Giant Iguana Loved the color scheme
1998 Bianchi Super Grizzly Gold Anno (sold)
1990? Giant Iguana
1998 Moots YBB
2009 Moots YBB
2011 Lynskey Ridgeline
2005 Dean Ace (not built up)
2008 Masi Soulville singlespeed (for the flat trails C&O-NCR)
199_? Specialized softtail single speed (sold)
Various GT/Dyno BMX and street frames
Varous Trek Giant Scott KHS frames lying around (my dad bought them in a lot)


----------



## 67Xer (Aug 18, 2011)

Impressive lists! Aside from the bikes in my sig below, the only other bike I owned was a BMX'er, mostly custom/locally fab'd:

Parker Pro-fab frame and fork
Maxi crankset/sprocket
Shimano 500 hubs
FMF wheels, post, and bars
Bob Reedy pedals
Romero neck
Oakley3 grips

...and no brakes. No idea what happened to that old bike, would sure love to have it today.


----------



## 650 Cent (Sep 7, 2011)

1) no name BMX
2) no name roadbike
3) Univega Carbon MTB, rigid fork full LX equiped
4) Cannondale M400, rigid fork STX equiped
5) GT Zaskar LE, Pace RC35 Fork, XTR, Grafton brakes, syncros post...
6) Liteville 301xl, Fox F120
7) No Name MTB HT, SRAM X9, Rock Shox Recon
8) Morewood Kwela, RS Reba, Sram X9, Hope brakes.
to be continued


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

*Road bikes*
Cannondale r300 (2000)
Cannondale CAAD9 (2010)

*Mountain bikes*
Giant Sedona (1992 I think)
Fat Chance Yo Eddie (1994 I think)
Giant NRS (200?)
Turner Burner (200?)
Turner Flux (200?)
Turner Sultan (2007)

Not including various bikes I had when I was a kid.


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

Some Magna bike, Mongoose Blackcomb, and now a Trek 2011 3700.

Magna and Mongoose bikes are long gone of course.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

wow some people have had lots of bikes

i have had like road bike for about 5 to 6 years

then cheapish mtb for 5 to 6 years

then giant mountain bike for last 10 years

know will look for a new bike

so i suppose i more into keeping one bike for at least five years of more before buying a new one

esp since these days there isn't much difference between last years model and this years

but you def notice difference if replace every five years


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

~1990 Schwinn Woodlands
~1999 Voodoo Hoodoo
2007 Santa Cruz Superlight
2008 Vassago Jabberwocky
2009 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er
2009 Ridley Damocles
2009 Ridley Crossbow
2010 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er, second gen
2011 Scott Addict R1
2011 Cannondale CAAD10
2011 Yeti AS-R 5 Carbon


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

Great Thread

Starting at 4 yrs old

Schwinn coaster bike, banana seat, 16" wheels metallic purple paint
Huffy Thunder Road complete with plastic gas tanks
Team Murray 20in bmx 
Monkeywards beat up 10 speed no brakes 
A 28 inch clown bike from a circus - gift from my uncle
Mom's murray 3 speed
Trek EMS
Trek 1000
Cannondale m400
Novara Team XTR
Novara Ponderosa
Cannondale m1000
Novara Trinfo
Novara Team Trinofo
Bontrager Race*
Walter Croll 531*
Novara Team Trinofo again
Redline cyclocross
Novara XR*
Trek 5500*
Novara Rivet*
Salsa El Mariachi Ti*

* Still in the stable


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I won't even bother posting all of my bikes, but this was my first.










I was riding 1000's of ST miles on my Huffy 10 spd in the 60's,


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Updated list*

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe (still have)
10 Knolly Delirium (still have)
11 Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon (ordered)
12 Knolly Chilcotin (ordered)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 (still have)
10 Moots Vamoots CR (still have)
10 WIlier Triestina Cento1 (still have)


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

‘73 Schwinn Stingray with white glitter banana seat *see avatar*
‘76 Nishiki 10-speed
‘80 Newport SS, bent rear out for 5-speed hub
‘84 Cooks Bros 19” 
~’96 GT Avalanche
‘04 Stumpjumper
‘11 Niner R.I.P.9


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Golly. This should be fun

*.First Bike:*

1956. Brand new schwinn coaster bike. Soon became "the old grey bike" without fenders. I rode that thing everywhere for years.

*Road Bikes:*

1967. Schwinn Le Tour
1986 Cannondale road bike...60 cm metalflake green
1987 Cannondale 58 cm touring bike
1995 Cannondale 58 cm CAAD 3 (Awesome Crit bike...still have the frameset sittin in the garage).
1996 Dave Moulten 59 cm FUSO custom road bike (steel was a little heavy, but I wish I had kept this one)
1997 Dave Scott Ironman 60 cm road bike (bought used from a friend).
1997 Litespeed 58 cm roadbike (ultegra)
1998 or 99 full Dura Ace Cannondale CAAD 7 prototype from our Cannondale sponsor with their first integrated bottombracket and headtube.

*Mountain Bikes:*

1990 Giant rigid Iguana...purple
1992 Fisher Hookoo Ikoo rigid (gave it to my younger brother in '95.
1996 Specialized FSR. Carbon. Awesome bike...steering was a little too quick and sketchy.
1998 Merlin hardtail fully custom XTR bought used from a friend for 1k (a steal).
1998 Cannondale Raven FS. Bought used. Nice bike but heavy.

*Track Bike:*

1998 Fuji fixed gear track bike.

Alas...after a loooong layoff, all that remain are the CAAD 5 frameset, the litespeed roadbike, and the merlin hardtail, (now outfitted with a thudbuster and riserbars to protect my aging butt and back.).


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

What a wonderful exercise. Great bikes on here. It has been a long, blissful ride.

Juvenile/ BMX:
1977 Born
1979 Bigwheel
1980 Univega BMX
1982 Schwinn ?
1987 Univega Range Rover
1996 Robinson (only bike ever stolen)

Mountain:
1989 Cannondale M1000 Deore DX
1990 Cannondale M2000 Deore XT
1993 GT Zaskar Polished/ XT/ Judy SL
1995 Klein Adroit Burg Blue/ Judy SL/ XTR 950/ Syncros Crank & Ti Post/ Pauls Brakes
1996 Klein Mantra Pro Red/ XTR 950/ Crossmax
2000 Land Shark Dirt Shark 853 Schwinn Blue/ XTR 960/ Ibis Ti Stem/ Bar/ SID (still own)
1995 Klein Adroit Burg Blue MC2 (still own/ WIP)
2006 Seven Sola XTR 980/ Fox/ Thomson Post & Stem (still own)
1998 Ibis Ti Mojo (still own/ WIP)

Road:
1996 Trek 5300 Ultegra -> Postal Paint + Dura Ace 7700 (ala 5500)
1997 Land Shark Dedachai Tropical Paint/ Dura Ace 7700
2001 Seven Axiom Record 10/ Wound Up/ Seven Ti Stem/ Look Carbon Post (still own)


----------



## Jobin (Apr 22, 2009)

1. Kink Launch
2. Felt Jumpshot
3. Custom dirtjumper
4. NS Capital
5. Black Market Riot
6. Black Market Riot (again)
7. Raleigh XXIX
8. Specialized Enduro
9. Redline Monocog
10. Redline 29er
11. Specialized Camber Pro 29er
12. Santa Cruz Nomad (current and only)


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Mountain:

Me:
1. 2001 Cannondale Jekyll 600 ~ Bought 2004/Sold 2008
2. 2009 Giant Anthem X2 ~ Bought 2009/Sold 2010
3. Ibis Mojo SL ~ Bought 2010/ Still in use.

Wife:
1. 2003 Cannondale F300 ~ Bought 2006/Still in use (rarely)


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

Shwinn from the early 60's ( hand me down)
A BMX bike the had a "shock" in the center of the top tube had no function what so ever but looked Awesome!
A Huffy Mountain bike, with the cool foam grips.
Ross Signature road bike.
Pugeout Orient express with suntour components (loved the biopace rings)
LeMond titanium made by clark kent cycles 8 speed record eventually put dura ace on it.
Felt road bike POS aluminum bike got rid of it after one month well, because it was aluminum
Colnago Master Lite
Back to mountain biking after a hell of a long time riding the road! Vassago Jabberwocky rigid, Only bike I have or want now.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Let's see...
1. 1968ish Murray Tricycle handed down
2. 1970-71ish Columbia convertible bike, handed down
3.1975 Raleigh Record, handed down, then donated
4. 1980 Austro-Daimler ADS-L (my first really nice bike) donated
large gap with cars and motorcycles
5. 2000 Specialized Hardrock (first MTB) given to co-worker as commuter
6. 2007 Kona Cinder Cone (the bike buying binge starts) still have
7. 2008 Trek Fuel EX8 (used, ex-rental) still have
8. 2009 Jamis Satellite (first modern road bike) sold
9. 2009 Redline Conquest Pro (first CX bike) still have.

I also have a large family fleet, since 2000 my wife has had 6 bikes, plus 6 for my son, some of which were passed to my daughter, a Burley trailer, a Bob trailer and 2 trailabikes all sold or donated.
For completeness:
Wife:
2000 Raleigh C40 donated
2007 Trek 4500 WSD handed off to son but subsequently reclaimed
2008 Trek Fuel EX8 WSD (used) handed down to son
2009 Jamis Satellite handed down to son, then sold
2009 Orbea Onix Dama 105 still have
2011 Redline Conquest Sport (modded for better CX racing)

Son: 
2001 Schwinn kid's bike handed down then sold
2006 Specialized Hotrock 20 handed down
2000? Trek 24" kid's MTB (acquired as hand me down) donated
2011 Focus Mares AX2 still have

Daughter:
hand me downs so far but will need 24" wheel bikes next year.


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

(1)Red Schwinn "Bantam?" ><18" wheels...(2)early no name BMX (some "Big kid" took it from me when me and my cousin were riding near the LA River in Maywood/Bell Gardens 1974'?)...so...had to build my own...(3)next BMX bike out of an old Murray frame and "Heavy Duty" parts my dad brought home piece...by...piece.(I was 8yrs old when I "re-built my first bike!) When I finished that...I got...(4) a Yamaha Moto-Bike...(6) was a "Stormer" chrome "real BMX bike" (had Tuff-Wheels and ashtabula cranks!)...(7) DG ...much lighter...had all the required anodized alloy, Oakley grips (I's and II's) Tuffneck, "V" bars and the "BoB Haro Number Plate"...(8) Nishiki 10 speed (worked better to do my paper route on! destroyed it by doing my paper route on it!)...(9)Nishiki 18 speed touring bike...(10)Diamondback chrome BMX (traded a "Frog"RC car for it...needed a bike cuz my car was a VW!!!)...fast foward through adulthood...(11)my (now)Sette reken...and (12) my (now) hardrock sport 29"


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

*by the age of 25 I have owned a.....*

by the age of 25 I have owned a.....

Red Tricycle ( kept it till I was 8)
16" Prowler
20" Huffy
24" Magna Power Climber
26" Manga Electroshock
1993 Specialized Crossroads
1994 Specialized Hardrock
1984 Red Ten-speed
1978 Green ten-speed
1997 Trek 750
2005 Trek 3900 (upgraded to Shimano LX)
2007 Motobecane Sprint Triple
1965 Columbia Two-some Tandem
2009 Motobecane LeChampion SL
1974 Peugot PX-10
2009 Motobecane FantomUNO ( car crash)
*2002 Specialized S-Works E5 (with 2009 Motobecane LeChampion SL parts) ( AS FRAME NOW)
2010 Gary Fisher X-Cal (current)
2004 Specialized Enduro Expert
2008 Walmart Cruiser
1990 Nishiki Kodiak
2011 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL w/ SRAM RED (replaced S-works)
2011 Trek Sawyer
2012 Surly Cross Check ( replaced Motobecane )
2012 Surly Troll as touring rig.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Raleigh Chopper
Raleigh Burner
Orange Clockwork DX
Marin (Can't remember because I broke it within 3 weeks!)
Giant ATX Team
Giant XcX DS1
Intense Tracer FSR
Cove G Spot
Salsa Ala Carte
Intense Tracer FSR
Intense Tracer FSR 1 x 9
Intense Spyder XVP
Intense Uzzi VPX
Transition Preston
Transition Preston
Transition Dirtbag
Dekerf Implant
Intense Tracer VPP
Soul Cycles Hooligan
Orange P7
Soul Cycles Dillinger
Orange P7 (Current)
Santa Cruz Nickel (Current)
Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc (On order...)

Think that's about it!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

BMX/other: 
banana seat awesomemobile
dept. store crap pile built up to sweetness
Mongoose Decade

Road: 
low-end used LBS score built up to sweetness

MTB:
early-gen steel MTB from the LBS. They said MTBs were the new thing. It was crap.
GT of some sort. It was crap.
Cannondale M800, the single most awesome bike ever (for me).
Gary Fisher somethingorother.
Rocky Mountain somethingorother.
Cannondale Trail SL2 29er (current).


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

As a kid:
Red Tricycle
Big Wheels, one in classic red,yellow,blue and one in Trans-am Black and Gold with Trans-am wheels
Green Machine
Huffy MX 20" with ultra banana seat
Nishiki 20" BMX
Race Inc custom built with Cook Bros forks, Bars, Bullseye hubs, sickness.

Road: 
Had a green Schwinn 10 spd I rode to school everyday. 

Mtn: 
Puch mtn bike
KHS lime green thing
Head all alum frame, Marzocchi fork
Rockymountain Element Race (XC racer)
Ellsworth Joker (Freerider terror)
Rockymountain Slayer (All mountain goodness)


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Yet another updated list:

1995 Univega 302
1996 Cannondae F600
1999 Cannondale F2000SX
2001 Rocky Mountain Pipeline
2001 Rocky Mountain RM7
2005 Trek Session 77
2006 Iron Hose Azure Comp
2006 Iron Horse Sunday Team
2007 Transition Vagrant
2010 Transition Trans AM
2011 Santa Cruz Butcher


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh man I don't know if I'll be able to remember them all. This is the best I can do, in chronological order.

-Schwinn kids' BMX bike with an awesome orange flag on the back and a nut saver foam pad. Baller.
-Schwinn Frontier - Got me into cycling really.
-Giant Sedona SE. First front suspension bike. Turned it into a race bike eventually.

Then I started riding for Cannondale....

-Cannondale R600, blue. First true road bike.
-Cannondale F1000SL CAAD4 - Headshock sucked, and I outgrew it in a year.
-Cannondale Saeco edition CAAD3 road bike. Beautiful bike, Dura-Ace everything, I loved that machine. Wish I still had it. Silver road parts are so rare anymore.
-Cannondale F4000SL CAAD4 - XTR everything, carbon lefty with electronic lock out, disc brakes. Best MTB I've ever owned. Sold it when I went to college... that was stupid.

--- We moved while I was in high school and that caused a huge break ---

-2003 Trek 4500 MTB - Bought it used in college to go back and forth to class.
-2009 Gary Fisher X-Caliber 29er - My current MTB. Loving the 29er thing and the Fox fork.
-2011 Cervelo R3 - Best road bike I've ever had the pleasure of throwing my leg over. Astounding ride.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*my bikes in order*

My bikes in order.

-K2 attack 2.0
-Voodoo Bakka
-K2 Zed Team
-Giant Warp DS
-Gary Fisher Cake DLX
-Diamondback Mission
-Jamis Diablo
-Walgoose Deception
-Voodoo Bokor 29er
-Gary Fisher Marlin


----------



## mikeg212001 (Mar 14, 2012)

way too many to list, but i will try and remember some..

big wheel..probably had at least 5 of them (i kept wearing out the front wheel..lol)
early 80's free spirit "bmx" 20" when i was 5..the bike that started it all
toys r us "bmx"
hutch pro..fully custom. my first real bike, built it when i was 11. wish i still had it.
gt mach one
gt pro series
parkpre mountain bike, i think it was a catalyst ( my 1st mtb)
roughly 25 lowrider bikes. that was a huge hobbie in middle school, and high school. some of the better, more memorable ones would be..
1976 schwinn stingray
1969 schwinn stingray
1968 schwinn sting ray
1960's hawthorne
1967 schwinn stingray
1965 schwinn stingray
1963 schwinn stingray ( first model year ) still have it!! 
1998 schwinn hydramatic comp, full custom
1998 schwinn prostock 2, spare parts build
1998 schwinn moab 2, my re-entry into MTBing
1998 schwinn s-20, first full suspension
2000 schwinn automatic, full custom..

i took about a 11year hiatus from bikes, but recently got back into it, also got the wife and daughter into riding!

now the stable includes..my bikes..

2011 eastern growler bmx, semi custom
2009 giant brass 2, small frame, some mods for now
of course my 1963 sting ray

2004 haro escape 8.1 ( the wifes )

2004 specialized hardrock, xs frame, some mods for now ( my 9 year old daughters)

when i was a kid, the owner of my lbs used t let me help at the shop, in trade for bike parts, then after high school, i got a job there, and became manager. that explains all the schwinns in 1998 to 2000. that was probably one of the best jobs ever! granted, i never brought home a full pay check..lol!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

If I were to list every bike I have ever owned I would need my own thread...these are just most of the MTB's Ive owned the past 20 years or so, its by no means complete and excludes almost all of the BMX bikes I've owned.


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

Past:
Huffy with nut-saver foam pad
Another Huffy(I think) with car-like speedometer and shifter (loved that thing)
Next "full suspension" 
06 Hardrock
85 Schwinn Traveler (missing it)

Current:
07 Stumpy
89 Rockhopper (frame and fork; super excited to build it up!)
Trek 2.3 roadie (might sell soon; I find it uncomfortable - too light, twitchy, tires too skinny)

Might've left out a few childhood bikes


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I know all of them...
-Some small red thing-the kind that comes with training wheels
-A blue and yellow 24'' Huffy fs (still as a kid, no hard riding so it lasted)
-Full size but small frame '05 Trek 3900 26''
-Orange 2010 Trek 3900 21" frame
-'11 Marin Bolinas Ridge 29er (sold for the next)
-And my current is a black '12 Trek Mamba

Im 15 so yea easy to remember what my bikes have been. I love riding though so hopefully ill get to the point where I wont be able to remember all of them!


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Will start with the first bike shop quality bike.


Univega - Rover T2.3
Diamondback - Viper
GT - Karakoram
GT - Zaskar
GT - STS1
Specialized - FSR XC Pro
Motobecane - Fly Team Ti29


----------



## crazyengineer (Apr 17, 2012)

1) Mongoose Walmart special
2) specialized hardrock (child's)
3) Raleigh m60, good bike 13 inch frame
4) 2009 Specialized rockhopper comp disk 18 inch frame (i love it)
5) (this one is unused) mid/late 80s cannondale road bike....I'll stick with my rockhopper

between the M60 and the rock hopper I jumped from a 13 inch frame to an 18 inch. big difference in my riding when I switched


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

20'' huffy somethingorother

24" Pacific Scorpio

26" mongoose (back when they were still decent bikes) 

metallic purple electra beach cruiser (hell yes i lived at the beach)

1999 Gary Fisher Joshua X1 with a dual crown manitou fork and M739 XT stuff. 

2007 Specialized rockhopper fram that I built up with XT

1986 Specialized sequoia touring that i found in a shed, restored completely, and got stolen. (my absolute baby) 

80's Peugeot Fixie, bright yellow 

90's shwinn team issue BMX race bike 

currently own:

2007 Specialized Allez with ultegra stuff
80's bennoto with Campy record stuff
1993 specialized rockhopper with a manitou 2 in splendid shape
2009 Santa Cruz Superlight with 10sp XT/SLX stuff


----------



## bowtieterror (Mar 20, 2012)

As best I can remember...
I've had some really cool bikes, but love the steel, cantilevered, split top tube frame 29er SS the best...

1972 Orange Stingray knockoff with a black banana seat
1978 Sears Free Spirit 10 Speed
1981 Modified BMX bike with monoshock suspended rear triangle
1985 Peugeot Mountain Bike
1989 Junkyard rebuild of 70's cruiser
1988 Mt Shasta Mountain Bike
1992 Bridgestone MB1
1997 Raleigh R700
1998 Schwinn Cruiser
1998 AMP B5
2000 Kona Major Jake
2004 Bianchi SASS
2005 Fisher 292
2009 Fisher Rig
2012 Trek Sawyer (the culmination of bike lust)


----------



## Keranu (Apr 21, 2012)

My list...

Rock Machine BMX-style bike when I was a kid.

That's it  . I'm terribly new to bikes, that's why I'm here!


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

Cat M2
Fuji Bullit SL
Drössiger MT Custom


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Few but Loved*

Why are there so many bikes in such a short period of time? Here's the few and the loved bikes that i have had:

1996 Banana seater "P.K.Ripper" cruiser 20" (retired)
1998 Stainless steel BMX (no brand) (stolen)
1999 Dept. store MTB (sold as collateral for a fender bender by my older brother)
2000 Dept. store bike: ZSC.COM "Blackcat" (imitation?) with upgraded Suntour M840 fork - given to a relative. this is my commuter for 4 years during college and had survived a 160 km cross-country fun bike ride (during the "Bike for Peace" campaign)
2004 stop biking to pursue a doctorate degree
2011 Felt F100 (sold to neighbor)

2011 Specialized Hardrock


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Let's see -

70's 
Small bike - with training wheels.
Banana seat bike - built from the pieces the bike thief down the street Dad made him throw out. It was a huge pile of frames, forks, wheels, etc. I used my older sister's bike as a pattern and kept going back and forth to get the pieces I needed. Used my Dad's tools to put it all together.

80's
Schwinn SX 2000 - bought the frame from a friend, used lawn cutting money to complete it, raced BMX at our local track on it 
Raleigh Ten speed - thrown away when our neighbors moved, rebuilt 
Schwinn Beach Cruiser - used to deliver news papers
Mid 80's - driver's license, bikes went into shed

90's
Jamis Lightfoot - the first mtb I ever saw, bought it from a friend, rode it to class in college, easily weighed 50 lb.
Cannondale F200 - my wife bought it for my birthday, I upgraded everything on it over the course of the next couple of years
Litespeed Hiwassee - friend found it in a bike shop about an hour away, it had sat unsold for two years, got a deal, swapped the parts from the Cannondale, still riding it after many, many upgrades


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

'92 redline BMX bike
'93 redline mini
'95 ti BMX mini
'96 CBL BMX min
'97 Cannondale BMX
Schwinn Stingray
Manit Flying V mountain Bike
Crappy lotus road bike
Specialized Hardrock
Gary Fisher Team issue Carbon Hard Tail (first gen-full carbon?)
American Classic Ti road bike
Salsa campeon
Tomac Revolver
Building a Rocky Mountain Hammer


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

20" Schwinn 70's cruiser
Generic BMX
'93 Huffy MTB w/Shimano 300gs groupo (HA!)
'97 Sportmart-brand bike that escapes memory w/ Deore LX & RS Quad5
'03 Giant Iguana
'99 Leader 516
'05 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (I sometimes still miss it)
'09 Giant ATX Pro 1x9
'97 GT Avalanche LE set up SS
'03 Specialized Epic
'10 Specialized FSR Expert

All the above have been sold. Below is my current stable:
'94 Scott Boulder (current commuter/closed trail ride setup w/slicks & rack/panniers)
'05 Bianchi SASS
'05 Gary Fisher Rig
'09 Soul Cycles Dillinger 1x9


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

in chronological order
2 cheap BMX bikes (eagle and spoiler?)
GT Performer
GT Mach One
used Cannondale with funny looking fork
Ellsworth Sub 22 hardtail (still my go-to fireroad/gravel trail bike!)
Ventana El Saltamontes
Evil Soveriegn (awaiting headset to become whole!)


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Most recent purchase to oldest:

2010 Kona Major One (current)
2011 Giant Defy Advanced 0 (current) 
2010 Scott Scale 29 (current) 
2008 Kona Paddy Wagon
2008 Lemond Zurich
2008 Felt Breed
2008 Trek Fuel EX9
2007 Specialized Allez Elite 
2005 Kona Kula Deluxe
2005 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70
2003 Klein Palomino Race Disc
2000 Specialized Rockhopper Pro

That was the modern era...from childhood memory

1990?? Raleigh Portage
Early 980's Raleigh Supercharger BMX
1980 fake motocross bike with plastic tank/fairings "suspension" and bench seat

No memory before those.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oldest to Newest:

1980

-Mongoose, extra small BMX
-Some Kmart POS, full sized BMX
-Schwinn Predator, Freestyle bike
-Haro, Freestyle bike
-Scott, Rigid MTB
-Costco POS, MTB
-GT Avalanche, MTB
-Specialized Stumpjumper, MTB
-Giant Simple, Cruiser
-Giant Anthem, MTB

Present day


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2012 Update:*

Young Punk Days:
1) 1975 JCPenney 5-speed w/ sissy bar.
2) 1978 D&G 20" BMX w/ Motomag wheels.
3) 1979 Red Line Chrome Moly 20" BMX w/ Tuff Wheels.
4) 1980 FMF Alloy 20" BMX w/ Cook Bros. headset.

Dope Fiend Days:
1) 1997 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS - Traded for leather jacket + $50 cash.
2) 1999 Pacific Full-Suspension - Found it dumpster-diving. Abandoned it after RD broke.
3) 2001 NEXT 24" Full-Suspension - Found it in front of house. Later stolen, while locked.
4) 1997 Roadmaster hardtail - Lost my license, and this was my primary ride.
5) 1993 Giant Innova hardtail - Unattended bike, in front of house. Left Roadmaster behind.
6) 2002 Giant Full-Suspension - Saw kids cut lock, and chased them away. Got bike easy
7) 2004 Gary Fisher Zebrano hardtail - Purchased for $40. Stolen from rehab facility.

Recovered XC Rider:
1) 2006 Trek 4900 Disc - Great bike to train on, but weighed 33lbs. Sold it after 1400miles.
2) 2006 Cannondale F600 Furio - Lost 50lbs of fat, riding this bike. I have a new addiction.
3) 2005 Cannondale F2000 SL - Final XC race weight was 18.7 pounds, with 2x9 XTR crankset and Maxxis 310g tires. For "show" only...but climbed like a raped ape. 
* 4) 2010 Giant Anthem X2 - 22.9 pound, "gravitating" Trail beast never ceases to amaze me. Very FAST downhill too:*


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

12" solid wheel kids bike
20" wheel 1946 Dayton Cruiser. It was my fathers. Still have it hanging up in our house
Chiorda Road Bike
1992 Rockhopper
S Paramount Series 50
S Paramount series 3 Road
S Paramount R-80
Fuji Professional road
S Paramount series 7 Road
Bianchi Martini Racing with Campy Centaur OR and a mag 21 SL-ti - coolest/oddest on the list
Fuji Cross
Dirt Research Kobuk
Bianchi Axis Cross
Klein Pulse II
Waterford X-11 Cross
Trek 2100
Litespeed Ocoee
Bianchi Superleggera? Road. Still have in the attic from 1981
Bianchi TSX road
Gt Force Road
Another GT Force Road
Redline Conquest cross
GT ZRX cross
Jamis Dakar
Kona Kula
Another Kona Kula
Marin Treviso road bike with campy chorus
Kona 3" FS bike-spaced the model name
Intense Spider
Kona coiler dee -lux
Specialized Enduro expert
Specialized Tarmac expert Road
Seven Mudhoney cross
Specialized Allez Pro Road
Gunnar Rockhound 29
Specialized Enduro expert another
Specialized Tricross Expert
Trek Rig
Specialized Enduro Expert another
Specialized Crux Apex disc
Weird. You can tell what the shop I where worked at the time carried for bicycles...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Some 12" Wheeled bike
Some 20" Wheeled bike
Some Walmart special
Another Walmart special

2000 Trek 8000
2007 Litespeed Sewanee
2002 Intense M1
2010 Yeti 303 RDH
2008 Look 595
2012 Intense M9


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

My Wife's bikes:
Blue cruiser
Specialized Hardrock
Paramount Series 50
Barracuda A2(something)
Bontrager Race Light
Schwinn Tempo Road
Specialized Sirrus from 1980's
Waterford PAramount custom road
Kona JAke the Snake
Scwhinn Homegrown
Jamis Kommodo
Gunnar Roadie 650 C
Another Schwinn Homegrown
Schwinn Rocket 88
Giant Team Telekom Road with hot pink flames
Jamis Dakar
Kona Kula primo
Kona 4" fs bike I forget the name
Kona Kula primo another
Fuji team mtb
another Kona kula primo
Bianchi milano
Specialized S works tarmac road
Giant Anthem 0
Specialized Langster steel fixie
Giant Cypher
Trek Lush carbon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Current:

Raleigh - Militis 2 (well, not quite yet...)
Lynskey - Wetcat Geo 2x10
Vassago - Jabberwocky w/ODIS
Swobo - Del Norte
Sun - Cruiser

Past:

Tricycle, Schwinn ramp jumping machine!, Sears 10 Speed, Sears 10 speed, Haro rigid mtb, Diamond Back Vertex MTB, Specialized Grey M2 MTB build, Specialized Orange M2 MTB Build, Specialized M2 Road, Specialized Green M2 MTB, Huffy school bike, Specialized Yellow M4 MTB, Specialized Epic Marathon, Specialized Allez, Mad Wagon Cruiser


----------



## moots64 (Jan 23, 2010)

Schwinn lemon crate
Schwinn scrambler
Unknown brand mono shock BMX bike
Redline BMX
Schwinn varsity
Schwinn paper boy bike
Fuji mountain bike
Specialized stumpjumper
Slingshot
Serrotta Colorado 
Rocky mountain element to
Ellsworth truth
Trek hello 
Moots compact
Moots YBB


----------



## swb8522 (May 5, 2009)

Scwhinn cruiser
Puch-Burgmiester
Motobecane Mirage(French)
Italvega
Colonago Mexico
Ciocc (Concorde)
Alan (lugged carbon fiber, came unglued)
Land Shark Custom Tri bike
No name Taiwan MTB
Litespeed Ultimate 1st Gen (craked Bottom Bkt)
Bianchi Steel (beater commuter)
Litespeed Ultimate 2nd Gen (cracked chainstay)
Santana Tandem (now hangs in garage for semi annual ride with wife)
Cannondale 2.8 (Flat bar beater)
Litespeed Ultimate 3rd Gen (finally one I can't break)
Gravity 29point 6


----------



## MotoMel (May 31, 2012)

The one I miss the most was one of the first carbon fiber Kestrels, from back in the 80s when the company was owned by Schwinn. It was one of two bikes ridden by Mark Allen in his winning Hawaiian Ironman race. Bought it at the local school's auction, as the Schwinn family had a daughter in class there. Great ride, daughter enjoyed it too, until it was thieved. Oh well.


----------



## MotoMel (May 31, 2012)

But I guess I shouldn't have listed it here -- it was anything but a mountain bike.


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

here goes:

1998- Next wipeout (will never forget my first bike)
2001- mongoose K.O. 
2003- huffy bmx
2006- next power x (snapped the bars, and the frame. big p.o.s.)
2006- diamondback bmx (first real bike felt incredible)
2008- shwinn cruiser ($40 at walmart and needed a bike)
2009- 80's kawasaki kx-175 mtb ( $20 at a garage sale and still works without any maintnance to this day)

moved to a city area and got out of riding for a few years, got back into it around 8 months ago

2011- Fezzari kings peak (current bike) with an outrageous amount of miles and mods done to it. Got this bike in october, and havent gone more than a few days without taking it out for a ride. its a cool thing when you grow up on shitty bikes for the most part, than you reaaaaally learn to appreciate the modern hobby grade bikes


----------



## 6.4PSD (Jul 2, 2012)

Is the Novara king buzz a good bike for a beginner who rides trails and jumps?? found it for $550


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

2006 Schwinn Ranger from Target ($100 special)
2008 IRO Mark V Fixed Gear
1982 Raleigh Super Touring
2003 Giant NRS 2

I regret selling the first two on the list. Don't think I'll ever be letting any of my bikes go.


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

'60s era Schwinn single-speed cruiser, blue. Learned to ride on that bike, first by taking suicide gravity runs as I couldn't reach the pedals. Later hose-clamped some 2x4 blocks to the pedals.
'70-something Schwinn Stingray, lime green
'70-something Centurion LeMans 10sp, great bike that one
'79 Mongoose MotoMag, nickel-plated
'87 Nishiki Backroads
'90 Specialized Hard Rock
'99 Cannondale M400 w/ Rock Shock
'12 Gravity 29.4

There was an '80s Huffy mtb from monkey wards in there somewhere, best left forgotten.


----------



## killerguppy (Jul 13, 2012)

*My List*

Huffy Desperado
Vintage 3-speed hubbed bike (don't remember brand)
Mongoose 'Supergoose II' bmx
CW bmx
Road bike (can't remember the brand) - Stolen :madman:
Nishiki mountain bike with Biopace chainrings
'93-'94 Peugeot Shimano LX equipped hard tail mountain bike (added a Manitou elastomer fork later)
'01 Giant NRS 2
'05 Giant Trance 2
'10 Sun Uno Fixie - Stolen :madman:
'11 Trek Rumblefish


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Man I have nothing on some of you guys:

Schwinn Banana seat, prolly about 1970 vintage-don't know what happened to it, think I just wore it out. 
Schwinn ten speed - had all the way through high school
A&A BMX built myself - stolen
Schwinn BMX built myself, forget the model - stolen.

Didn't have a bike the entire time I was in the Air Force, ten years.

Bought a Nishiki mountain bike in the early nineties and rode that until recently. Cleaned it up and gave it to my son in law. 

Now own:
Felt Z6 road bike
Trek Mamba
Trek Fuel EX7

There were a few others in there that I don't remember anymore but I do remember breaking a few frames and welding or brazing them up for BMX use. I think I probably only had two or three for a very short period of time.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang, I can do this with Guitars, motorcycles and cars, but never thought about bicycles 

Here goes .... the early ones are going to be tough :nono:



Probably some tricycle of some type 

Then some bike with training wheels :???:

Then some hand me down banana bike

THEN I got a brand new Western Auto banana bike that I had to chip in $10 towards (my Dad wasn't very rich) ..... but $10 back then is like $5,000 today!  and it was a click grip 3 speed. and it got stolen. 

Then I bought some funky Schwinn banana bike thing that had a 24" rear wheel and a 20" front. 

Then, I bought my first 10 speed! a Sears with simplex derailers and good hubs and all that stuff

Upgraded to a VisCount 10 speed with the chrome moly frame and aluminum fork. It was pretty dang light. Kept that one a long time.

Finally got my first mountain bike called a Panasonic. It actually was spec'd out pretty good over some of the cheaper units of the 80s. 

Bought a Trek 8000 in the 90s .... that was a great bike!! Still have it.

Bought a Lemond road bike in the early 00s ..... that thing was great! Poor / rude drivers and cell phones put an end to road riding sadly.

Bought a Trek 8500 in the early 00s .... that was a great bike, still have it.

Bought a pair of Schwinn banana bike reissues .... lemon peeler and a stingray, still have em  ... but probably going to sell em now.

Bought a used 08 Santa Cruz last year and that is a great bike!!


I guess that's it. :???:


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Dang, I can do this with Guitars


No way! Are you THE Tweedbucket from HC? :eekster:

The  smilie here sucks. 

Cannondale M800
Gary Fisher somethingorother
Rocky Mountain somethingorother
Cannondale SL2


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 14, 2010)

Can't remember the ones from when I was a teen, but one was pink! Don't ask!

I'm rubbish at selling/parting with things so still got all my bikes I've bought/built since 2005/6

First one is some raw 14" dirt jump frame that I used for XC, but this thing can take a serious beating! Has a raked out 65 deg HA with 150mm forks. They said it'd break in '06, turns out it's the fashion now 

Trek session 77, similar geometry to most modern DH bikes after certain tweeks. Heavy but it'll never break.

2009 Devinci Frantik, my go to bike. This is such a fun bike. Light for such a strong bike. 

Lastest addition is my Ragley Bagger, took it to Bala for an uplift the other week. I'm amazed at how much more supple it is than my alloy hardtail!

Rob.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

-2000 Walmart Mongoose FS with rim brakes (Stolen by my neighbor)
-2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc (two-his & hers)
-2009 Trek Mountain Train 201 (gave to sister & brother in law)
-2012 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 (gave to father in law)
-2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite
-2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite (on lay away)


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Various Bigwheels
Some kind of streamer/tassle equipped 16" solid rubber tired thing (1978)
Orange Huffy with a huge shock absorber under the top tube. Must have weighed 40 lbs.(1981ish?)
Murray Baja as soon as I saw the commercial before Christmas it was all my parents heard about.
1987 Schwinn Impact. Had this till 2009!
2003 Trek 5900 OCLV, uber carbon blah blah blah.(for sale).
2012 Giant Talon2 with fork upgrade (sold).
Late 80's Diamondback Apex, current commuter with various mods.
Brand new Gravity G29 ss (1st trail ride is tomorrow).
Next? Hoping to sell the afore-mentioned Trek 5900 and build or buy a Cyclocross type bike for commuting and (as I get in shape) the 2013 race season in AZ.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

This could take some time, so I'll not put all the childhood stuff. I'll start as a teenager.

The BMX Years
83 Diamond Back Silver Streak
84 Raleigh Aero Pro Burner
85 DP Firebird Freestyler

Onto MTB
87 Cannondale SM600
89 Saracen Tufftrax
90 Cannondale SM800

Then a big gap- cars, motorcycles, drinkin' girls etc.

86 Cannondale
95 Proflex
92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy (aquafade)
94 Fat Chance Shockabilly
92 Mountain Goat WTR
89 Concorde
94 Kona Hei Hei
93 Klein Attitude
94 Fat Chance Titanium
92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy (white)
89 Pace RC100
07 Yeti 575
93 Klein Quantum road bike
89 Yeti FRO
83 Stumpjumper
37 Schwinn Excelsior
09 On One Inbred
07 Moots Rigamootis
08 Independent Fabrication Ti Delux
09 Cotic Soul
11 Banshee Spitfire

Current crop
37 Excelsior Klunker
74 Caloi roadbike hot rodded into a 1920's style path racer.
77 Breezer Series One Replica
84 Mongoose ATB Pro
86 Cannondale SM600
92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy Aquafade
96 Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua'a
12 Cotic BFe
12 Salsa Fargo
12 Strangelove 29er
And just ordered Surly Pugsley.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmm.

20" bikes
1990ish Mongoose
1996 Haro aluminum
1997 Hoffman Flash
2003 GT Thumper

MTBs
1995 GT Talera
1996 Cannondale F700, XT/XTR
1997 GT Avalanche LE, full XTR 
2012 Jamis Dragon 29 Sport (current)

Road
2006 Bianchi Giro (current)

Vintage
1960 Pierce Arrow (current)
1968 Schwinn Racer (current)
1970s Bianchi


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

95ish BMX days - Dyno VFR


99 Diamond back outlook

01 got my hands on a 03 GT DHi. ( I knew a guy lol) Got stolen!


Now 98 Rock Machine

Future - some kind of GT


----------



## crustyman (Jul 28, 2012)

Growing up had a couple of Huffies
My first Mtn bike,1989 Scwinn
Number 2: GT RTS 1 full suspension 
3: Haro flight line 
4: Haro 29er comp


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

1. Some green thing with plastic wheels til the wheels fell apart
2. A big Huffy that looked like a motorcycle...except not cool.
3. My sister's old blue 10 speed
4. A GT BMX bike
5. A 1995 or so Diamond Back Mountain bike with bright purple bar ends (stolen)
6. 2004 Trek 8000 (gift from my dad that got me to fall in love with MTB)
7. 2011 Specialized FSR XC
8. 2011 Trek Fuel EX8
9. 2007 Specialized Big Hit III
10. 2010 Trek Remedy 9.9
11. 2012 Specialized Demo 8i

All but 10 and 11 are now gone...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Red tricycle
Small red and black Walmart bike which I learned to ride on
Huffy Roadmaster dark blue
Diamondback Option BMX bike
Trek 4300 yellow
Trek 4300 blue/silver
GT Avalanche 3.0 black/neon yellow


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

I had some childhood bikes that I only rode for short periods of time before i outgrew them...

?? Trek 800 sport
02 Specialized Rockhopper a1 fs comp (rode that bike til it died , sold)
05 Fisher Tarpon (sold)
09 Soma Groove (sold)
06 Ellsworth Moment, love this bike (sold)
70 Raleigh Supercourse 10 speed (now ss)
?? Specialized steel hardrock sport (sold)
00 Litespeed Toccoa
06 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX
10 Redline Conquest Team
09 Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

dankilling said:


> Sears MX (late 70's with black/orange fade paint and a moto seat, bent the frame jumping curbs)
> BCA Freestyle (early 80's white and purple, broke the frame)
> 86 Haro FST (red, broke it in half on a quater-pipe)
> 87 GT Pro Freestyle Tour (chrome! boy I miss this bike, sold to a friend because my grades sucked)
> ...


Adding the next round.....
2008 Fort RD SLC (rode hard, sold to a friend)
2010 Giant TCX (still racing this one)
2011 Traitor Crusade SSCX (Love. Seriously.)
2011 Niner EMD9 (replaced the Chameleon)
1987 Schwinn Circuit (lugged, columbus, american made, updated to Rival 2x10)


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

*Great Thread - Nice walk down the old lane..*

I have been riding bikes since before I can remember.. These are the first "Real" Bikes that I have owned:

1986 Mongoose Californian (First got into BMX racing and needed a real bike)
1987 Haro Sport (Uprgaded everything- Profile Cranks, 3 wheel sets - Peregrine HP48's. ACS Z48 free coasters, and stock Skyway Mags)
1988 Haro Group 1 RS1 (Back into BMX Racing)
1989 DiamondBack Ascent Ex (First Mountain bike) Stolen
1990 DiamondBack Apex
1994 Klein Attitude Sea and Sky XT (Used some HS Gradution $$ - Well Spent..Upgraded the crap out of this over the next few years)
1997 Klein Mantra race (Uprgaded most everything over a year or so and then cracked it)
1996 Klein Attitude Team (Worked for a shop and got an insane deal $450 for the Fuselage as a leftover - Built this up Crazy light and high end XTR everything including V's, RaceFace Cranks W/ Ti BB, Hugi mavic 517cd Wheels, Ti Bolts everywhere, Rigid Klein Fork and Judy SL with Ti) Sold this bike for $1k in 2000 to pay for a vacation with the GF... DUMBEST thing I have ever done
1999 Santa Cruz Chameleon (Built XTR, White Bros Fork, Chris King on Velocity Wheels, etc)

--------- Quit Riding for no apparent reason for 12 Years--------

2012 Salsa el Mariachi Ti - Back into Riding with vengeance.. Broke the frame in 100miles
2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy XT/XTR Chris King wheels

Next?????........


----------



## tirider1977 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome thread! Brings back some good memories. Not a big list compared to some of the previous posters but had a ton of fun on each! I saw that some threw in their non-human powered bikes so I did the same.

1) Red Schwinn Stingray with banana seat and handlebar tassels
2) Yellow Schwinn Stingray converted to jinky BMX bike (parents too cheap for a Predator)
3) Schwinn World Sport 10 speed
---Long break before another bike
4) Trek 420 road bike
5) Trek 4200 (or something) fluorescent yellow road bike
6) GT Bravado MTB
7) LeMond Zurich
8) Roark custom titanium road
9) Harley V-Rod
10) Triumph Speed Triple
11) Santa Cruz Superlight
12) Dawes track bike
13) Triumph Thruxton
14) Niner Air 9


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

Update:

1998 Schwinn Frontier - Single speed now
2009 Sette Reken 
2009 Cannondale Six 5 
2011 Motobecane CX bike - Sold
2012 Cannondale CAAD 10


----------



## Autocycle (Aug 5, 2012)

My list (I am sure I am missing some)

Banana seat girls bike with a cracked frame (Big thanks to my folks for making me the coolest 
boy on the block :-( )
Early 1980 Panda BMX
Mid 1980 Mongoose BMX
1959 Schwinn 
1934 Schwinn girls
Early 1970s Schwinn Sting Ray 3 speed stick shift 
Early 1970s Schwinn Sting Ray
1963 Sting Ray
1951 Schwinn Panther
1953 Schwinn Panther
1937 Schwinn straight bar 
1941 Schwinn DX
1950 Schwinn girls Deluxe
1937 Schwinn Ranger
1941 Cantilever Autocycle (8/9 orginal paint) 
1935 Schwinn double diamond 
1937/38 Schwinn C model
Trek Single Track
1941 Schwinn Super Deluxe Cantilever Auto Cycle
1950 Schwinn B6 
1941 Schwinn DX (Another one)
1936 Schwinn c model
1938 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle
1946 Schwinn DX
1955 Schwinn girls 24"
2005 Specialized Stumpjumper

Pictures


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh man cool topic. I have owned twice as many bikes as on this list but I'm not going to count bikes I only had a very short while, beaters that never really worked, project / novelty bikes, etc. I've built a few monstrosities not on this list. 

1. 80’s Raleigh cruiser with banana seat, blue
2. late 80’s Kuwahara 5 speed 20”, black
3. early 90’s GT BMX race bike
4. 1992 Trek 830 Antelope – got me into XC racing
5. 1993 Rocky Mountain Stratos – raced for several years until I was sponsored, everything pimped out on this bike. 
6. 1994 Norco TNT – full XTR, Fox fork – ultimate machine, bought Nov stolen Feb ☹
7. 1996 Marin Team Titanium – racing machine, took me to several big races
8. 2001? Monty mod trials bike, cromo frame!
9. 2003? Twenty Four Bicycles Le Toy – insanely overbuilt hardtail for hucking
10. 2003? Planet X Zebdi trials bike 
11. 2005 243 Racing hardtail, similar build to Le Toy. 
12. 2005 Woodman trials bike – no-holes-barred ultralight build, 19-20 lbs
13. 2003ish Independent Fabrications Team Slalom - one of the employee's own bikes - why did I sell that bike?????
14. 2002 Santa Cruz Chameleon, blue
15. 2008 Giant Bowery singlespeed/fixed gear
16. 2008 Santa Cruz Chameleon, white
17. 2008 Soma Rush fixed gear 
18. 2004 Kona Dawg
19. 2008 Adamant A1 trials bike
20. 2010 Premium Garrett Reynolds BMX 
21. 1969 Raleigh Twenty folding bike (fully restored / pimped out with modern parts)
22. 2010 Salsa Vaya touring bike
23. 2010 Kona Paddy Wagon
24. 2011 Transition Bottlerocket
25. 2012 Transition Bandit 29
26. 2011 Transition TR250

And the list grows...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure I posted in this thread before (but then it could have been another forum...)

1977 Some gold kiddies bike
1979 some red slightly larger kiddies bike
1982 Hallmark "chrommo BMX
1984 MT Racing UFO
1987 Cyclops 10 speed (BSO)
198 9DiamondBack Apex
1994 DiamondBack Axis TR
1994 Manitou FS
2004 Specialised Epic
2004 Yeti ARC
2008 GT Zaskar Re-Issue
2012 Cannondale Synapse 3 Carbon
1996 GT Xizang

here's most of them in 1 spot


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's mine (not as big as some though)
1994 Giant Iguana
1995 Balance AL250
1997 Marin Nail FRS (manitou F/S look-a-like) Still have the frame, although it's looking quite sad now
1999 Voodoo Hoodoo - aluminium framed version
2004 Kona Kikapu
2008 Merida One-Five-O
2011 Marin Mount Vision XM8


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

1995 Schwinn Badlands
2007 Surly 1x1
2000 Cannondale F700SX


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

1979ish KMX 'BMX knockoff'
1985 Schwinn Sprint
1994 Trek 930 singletrack
1994 Tommasini Sintesi
2012 9:zero:7


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

1970 Huffy 10 speed road hybrid of some sort (first bike).
1991 Schwinn MTB (model unrecalled).
2000 Specialized Rockhopper
2001 Kona Caldera
1997 Kona King Kahuna
2010 Trek EX8

oh yeah ...... 2005 Bianchi Giro (roadie)


----------



## bctrav (Oct 31, 2012)

1995 Mongoose Rockadile RIP.....
1995 Mongoose IBOC Zero-G (still have this old steal beast)
2009 Jamis Dragon
2011 Tomac Automatic and Tomac Type X

A small but well ridden list


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Every bike I can remember, from 1987/1988

Atala mtb Eos 300
Specialized Hardrock
2 self made mtb ss
Daccordi cx
Wilier Escape
Cinelli Bootleg Racing Rats
Cannondale Bad Boy
Kona Stuff
Viner Shark
Cannondale R400
Cannondale F500
Scott Aspen
Specialized Rockhopper
Specialized Sirrus
Specialized Stumpjumper ht
Scott Aspect 30
Kona Jake
Scott Scale
2 Specialized Hardrock
Focus Mares Ax 3
Kona Ute


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

1. Red tricycle
2. Some old bike from the 70's with solid tires
3. Kmart bike - cracked at the stem, stabbed myself in the side of the knee
4. Another Kmart bike
5. Yet another department store bike (maybe Toys R Us?)

Asked for a mountain bike when I was 13, but my mom wasn't having it. I then took about a 17 year hiatus from biking in any form. 

6. Ungodly horrible dual suspension bike from Target
7. 1997(?) Research Dynamics Coyote One - my grandpa got it at a yard sale for $5, thought I might be able to use it
8. 2012 Trek/GF Marlin

All in all, quite a horrible bike history. Having cheap parents did not help.


----------



## jmc2727 (May 14, 2011)

As a young kid I had dept store bikes. I'll start with what I can remember...
20 or 24 inch murray MTB
ironhorse bmx (currently my ski bike!)
Eastern traildigger bmx, lots of custom parts
70s Columbia 3 speed street bike, custom
2002 specialized stumpjumper m4 pro
2012 gt gtr series 2.0 road bike
2012 trek superfly 100 al pro
Novara buzz stripped down and made into a Singlespeed CX


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

How in the heck can you people remember all the bikes you've ever owned? I'll try but I'm sure I'm going to miss a few lol Now this in't in any order. 

1980's Team Murray 
1980's Religh 20" BMX
1980's GT Performer
1980's GT Pacifica
1987 Hutch Excel (white)
1980's Hutch Pro Racer
1980's GT Wold Tour
1990 GT Dyno chrome
1990's GT Dyno black

MTB

2007 KHS XC 104 (FS)
2013 Cannondale Trail 7 (HT)


----------



## moclan (May 26, 2005)

70's no name that my dad painted for me, birthday present
late 70's wallmart type road bike, turned the handlebars around (sticking up), took the mudgards off and rode the hills (mtb before it had a name :thumbsup
_______ no bike

late 90's Scott Peak
1999 kona Explosif
2000 Ventana El Saltamontes
2012 Santacruz Nickel


----------



## Johnny29 (Jan 23, 2007)

I inherited my sisters bike when I was 4. I learned to ride it in one day and my dad helped me paint it black and we put ape hangers on it.

I had a moto-cross style bike that had a rear shock on it. It was stolen the week I got it.

Sears 10 speed. I rode that bike everywhere. I was riding cyclocross long before I know what cyclocross was

GT Hybrid
Specialized Stump Jumper
Miele road bike
Cannondale F900
Bontrager road bike
Jamis Dakota CroMo
Schwinn Fastback road bike
Santa Cruz Super Light
Jamis Dragon
Specialized Epic
Gary Fisher Rig
Zion 727 29er
Specialized S-Works road bike
Salsa Mamasita 
Specialized Roubaix road bike
Salsa Selma
Salsa Chile Con Crosso 
Salsa Mamasita Replacement Frame
Giant XTC29 1


----------



## jjproctor (Oct 16, 2011)

*walk down memory lane*

Schwinn Stingray
Schwinn Stingray painted silver with BMX bars (same bike!)
Motobecane mirage (hit by a truck, I survived the bike did not)
Cycle Pro with yellow mag wheels
Redline 102b with SE Racing Landing Gear Forks and Z-rims
Trek 610
Specialized Allez
Specialized Stumpjumper
Fisher Procaliber
12 year break
Fisher X-Caliber 29er, currently 1x9 with a rigid fork
Specialized Roubaix Expert
Salsa Fargo
Lynskey Cooper CX
Giant Propel Advanced SL


----------



## Dovetrue (Oct 15, 2012)

Haro BMX
Rigid Trek
IRO Mark V Single Speed 
03 Cannondale Gemini 900
Felt Jetty Beach Cruiser


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

1969- MTD Banana seat bike
1974 Sears Free Spirit 10 spd.
1982 S&S 26'' Rainbow Cruiser
1985 Diamond Back Meanstreak, first MTB
1986 Trek 400 road bike
1987 Jamis Dakota, couldn't afford the Dakar
1988 Schwinn Circuit, Columbus SL, made in Mississippi, 
1990 Trek 950 MTB, 
1996 Voodoo Bizango, broke it the first week I had it. Tange prestige was a little too light for me.
1996 Voodoo Wanga, crash replacement programs are great!
1997 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro
1998 Lemond Buenos Aires
1998 Gunnar Rockhound
1999 Bianchi BUSS single speed
2007 Gunnar Sport
2007 SE Lager
2008 Serotta GP Suisse
2010 Focus Black Forest Expert
2011 Salsa Mukluk
2011 Surly Troll
2012 Felt New Belgium Cruiser

Still own eight of them, but I will always regret selling the S&S cruiser, the Voodoo Wanga and the Schwinn Circuit.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

LostBoyScout said:


> Oh man cool topic. I have owned twice as many bikes as on this list but I'm not going to count bikes I only had a very short while, beaters that never really worked, project / novelty bikes, etc. I've built a few monstrosities not on this list.
> 
> 1. 80's Raleigh cruiser with banana seat, blue
> 2. late 80's Kuwahara 5 speed 20", black
> ...


Added the missing Kona Humu and +1 for a new addition to the family:

28. 2013 Surly Ogre


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Gary Fisher Marlin
Fuji Roubaix
Motobacon Fantom Elite
Gary Fisher carbon Superfly
Specialized Tricross Comp
Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 29


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Mongoose rockadile
GT Karakoram
Yeti 575
Yeti Asr 7


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

16" solid-tired bike dad found on the side of the road and fixed up for me - late 1970s.
Some sort of Huffy BMX...I remember it had mag wheels - 1979.
BMX bike called a "Cobra"..I believe it was legit - early 1980s.
Schwinn Predator b/c the above-mentioned Cobra was stolen - early 1980s.
Jamis beach cruiser - mid 1980s.
GT Talera - first mountain bike..was my going away to college gift - 1991.
GT Corado - had XT top mounts and a Manitou M-Sport fork - 1993....the bike that got me to where I am today.
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR - 1995....I was a FS pioneer!
Dirt Research Kanai - 1996...did some fun things to this one most notably a Girvin Pro-Link suspension fork..yeah baby yeah!
Schwinn Homegrown - 1997...one my all-time favorites and the bike that got me to be a fairly decent XC racer.
Redline Monocog 29er - 2009...got me into 29ers and rigid SSing....a rebirth of sorts for my riding!
Mongoose IBOC Road (1996 model year) - 2010...finally bit the bullet and got a road bike...yeah...its a full Campy 'Goose!!
Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 29 HT - 2012....in a word....MONEY!


----------



## teamsloan (Jun 13, 2007)

Murray bmx style bike (dept. store bike with16" wheels and training wheels)
Huffy bmx style bike (moved up to 20" wheels)
Roadmaster mtb style bike (18 speeds and handbrakes!)
Magna mtb style bike (coil spring shock, 21 speed!) I bent the crown on this bike and my dad replaced it with a 24" BMX fork
Raleigh M22 (first "real" mountain bike)
Raleigh M80 (first bike with brand name suspension and components)
Specialized Rockhopper A1 Comp Disc (first bike with disc brakes)
Scott Scale 30 (first carbon frame)


----------



## CanesFan (Dec 8, 2012)

An assortment of bikes as a kid...
2008 kink bmx bike complete
a custom fit s1 (that I still have and haven't rode in a year or so)
Just bought an Iron Horse Quantum 2 mtb


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

A few more ...

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe 
10 Knolly Delirium (still have)
11 Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon (still have)
12 Knolly Chilcotin (still have)
12 Canfield Formula 1 Jedi (still have)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 (still have)
10 Moots Vamoots CR (still have)
10 WIlier Triestina Cento1 (still have)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2013 Update*



Zachariah said:


> Young Punk Days:
> 1) 1975 JCPenney 5-speed w/ sissy bar.
> 2) 1978 D&G 20" BMX w/ Motomag wheels.
> 3) 1979 Red Line Chrome Moly 20" BMX w/ Tuff Wheels.
> ...


Nearly as fast as my road race bike!!!


----------



## singletrack-sam (May 30, 2012)

1. Schwinn silver SS coaster brake
2. Trek 26" rigid MTB
3. Trek 3700 (just sold, got $190!)
4. Cannondale SL 4 Trail 29er

And in 1 month:
5. 2013 Giant Composite XTC 1 29er


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

1. 1972 powerlite bmx
2. 1997 gt backwoods
3. 1996 gt rts. still have and ride 
4. 1960's sting ray 
5. 1980shwinn world sport. still have and ride
6. 2005 fuji adventure hi. my current bike 
7. 1985 shwinn predator bmx. still have and ride 
8. intense crabtree bmx.
and many more i have forgotten the name of.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

1985 Huffy BMX (bikejacked)
1986 Diamondback BMX (bikejacked again ... rough neighborhood)
1980s Racing Union BMX
1995 HuffY "mountain" bike (college beater)
1995 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (currently awaiting restoration)
2007 Banshee Viento (soon to be sold)
2009 Motobecane Fantom 29 Pro
2013 Trek Domane 5.2C (first roadie)
201x Ibis Mojo (on order)


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't remember the very first bike / trike

Walmart bmx with training wheels
80s Diamondback bmx
90s Diamondback venom

Didn't really bike between early teens and early 20s

2008 Motobecane 700ht
2009 Windsor Cliff 29 Team
2005 Gary Fisher Marlin
2009 Motobecane Sprint
2011 Canfield Yelli Screamy
Rigid 29er built from spare parts
2012 Niner Rip 9

With motors

1995 Yamaha rt100
2001 Yamaha YZ 125
2008 Kawasaki kx250f
2005 Honda CR125r

Motors and 4 wheels

Powerwheels Jeep
1988 Honda 250x
2005 Honda trx450r


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

1. Some sort of junkyard bike my dad built for me
2. Some sort of junkyard BMX bike my dad and I built
3. Huffy Omni 10-speed
4. Diamond Back Hot Streak freestyle BMX bike
5. do skateboards count here? Vison Jinx and Powell/Peralta Steve Caballero
6. 1990s Gary Fisher Aquila
7. 2006 Gary Fisher Paragon
8. 2011 Lenz Leviathan 4.0 (current mtb)
9. 2011 Trek Madone 5.1 (road bike)


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

Centurion Turbo (late 80's)
1995 GT Tempest
1998 Schwinn Homegrown (still have)
2001 GT Aggressor 1.0
2002 Rocky Mountain Switch
2003 Rocky Mountain RM-7 WS
2008 Santa Cruz Blur XC
2008 Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 70
2012 Santa Cruz Heckler (still have)


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

1. Boys' Raleigh racer
2. Some sort of early 90s Shogun
3. Specialized Hardrock mid 90s
4. 1998 Specialized Rockhopper
5. GT Zaskar LE
6. Olmo Equipe
7. Apollo hybrid
8. Orange P7 singlespeed
9. Cannondale CAAD 10
10. 1982 Raleigh Competition
11. Gazelle Chamonix Dutch bike
12. Shogun Trailbreaker 3.

Might have forgotten a few...


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth
08 Ellsworth Moment
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe 
10 Knolly Delirium
11 Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon (still have)
12 Knolly Chilcotin
12 Canfield Formula 1 Jedi (still have)
16 Knolly Warden Carbon (still have)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 (still have)
10 Moots Vamoots CR (still have)
10 WIlier Triestina Cento1 (still have)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've probably replied here in the past but oh, well.

In order of appearance:

2000 Diamondback P.O.S. HT 26er
2002 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 26er
2004 Specialized SJ FSR Pro 26er
2009 Specialized Epic Comp 26er
2010 Specialized SJ HT 29er
2009 Pivot Mach 429 29er
2014 Kona Dr. Dew 700c
2014 Trek Remedy 9 27.5
2013 Specialized Carve Comp 29er


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Various cheap bmx bikes (Murray, Huffy)
circa 1991 Huffy 10spd "Mountain Bike"
1994 GT Timberline
1997 Gary Fischer HooKooEKoo
2010 Specialized Crosstrail Comp Disc
2011 Specialized Sirrus Elite
2015 Karate Monkey Ops
2015 Karate Monkey


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2016 Update(Bold print)*

My Bikes
Young Punk Days:
1) 1975 JCPenney 5-speed w/ sissy bar.
2) 1978 D&G 20" BMX w/ Motomag wheels.
3) 1979 Red Line Chrome Moly 20" BMX w/ Skyway Tuff Wheels.
4) 1980 FMF Alloy 20" BMX w/ Cook Bros. crankset.

Dope Fiend Days:
1) 1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS - Traded away for leather jacket + $50 cash.
2) 1999 Pacific Full-Suspension - Found it dumpster-diving. Abandoned it after RD broke.
3) 2001 NEXT 24" Full-Suspension - Found it in front of house. Later stolen, while locked. I believe the devastated kid's dad "recovered" it, after extensive searching. Karma is a biatch!
4) 1997 Roadmaster Eliminator hardtail - Lost my license/car, so this was my primary ride.
5) 1993 Giant Innova hybrid - Unattended bike, in front of house. Left Roadmaster listed above behind as "trade-in."
6) 2002 Giant Warp DS2 Full-Suspension - Saw kids cut lock and chased them away. Got bike real easy.
7) 2004 Gary Fisher Zebrano 700c Comfort hardtail - Purchased stripped of paint for $40. Re-stolen from rehab facility.

Recovered Trail Rider(Photo-Heavy):
1) 2006 Trek 4900 Disc - First disc bike weighed porkly 34lbs. Sold it after 1400miles:







2) 2006 Cannondale F600 Furio - Lost 80lbs of fat, riding this bike. I have a new addiction(SOLD):







3) 2005 Cannondale F2000 SL Optimo - Learned XC bike handling skills on this 19-pound rocket. Purchased cheap($1200) from pro XC racer going thru divorce(SOLD):







4) 2010 Giant Anthem X2 26er - First NEW bike paid with money I actually earned myself. Transferred components from previous Cannondale race HT. It weighed 22.3 pounds(SOLD):







*5) 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9/7 - My first foray into road biking. Did my first Century on this 16-pound, full Dura Ace build(SOLD): 







6) 2007 Cannondale System Six - This hybrid carbon/alloy beast remains the lightest and STIFFEST bike I ever rode, at 15.2lbs(SOLD):







7) 2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra CAAD4 - Found frame/fork in pile of bikes, at automotive boneyard, for $25. Restored with full SRAM X0 9-speed gruppo and SOLD, for huge profit(19.7lbs):







8) 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro - Upgraded nearly everything to: Easton EC90 carbon wheels, XX1 gruppo, Thomson carbon 730mm bars, XTR Trail brakes, KS-LEV dropper, Monarch RT3 shock, 120mm SID fork, Candy 4ti pedals. At 24.6lbs, it now performs on-par with 2016 Trek Fuel EX9.9. It goes anywhere all-day long. My current go-to bike:







9) 2002 Cannondale F3000SL CAAD5 - Converted to 18-pound, flat-bar Cyclocross 29er....after surviving twice being hit by cars - I'm done with Road:






*


----------



## Costigan (Apr 27, 2014)

1991 Trek Singletrack 9something?
2000 Trek 8000
2001 Trek Fuel 90
2005 Trek Jack
Bianchi San Jose
Fuji Tahoe Comp
Swobo Otis
Trek XO1
Yeti SB66
Santa Cruz Bronson V2


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Various BMX bikes (Huffy, Roadmaster, etc)
Haro Shredder
GT Transeo
Surly Cross Check
Redline Monocog 29er
1990's Specialized Hard Rock
Cannondale Trail SL 26"
Surly Ice Cream Truck
Surly Ogre


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Sure me or my brother had a Big Wheel, also this bizarre 1970s plastic thing one rode by pushing feet back and forth.

Sears "chopper" with Banana seat and sissy bar. I learned to ride without training wheels about age 5 (broke frame on a sweet jump)

Red Schwinn Sting-Ray with coaster brake.
Motobecane 10 speed
Bianchi 10 speed
Maruishi Tange steel MTB with Deore XT "Biopace" and Araya anodized rims which was about $950 in 1988. Really realy really wish I hadn't sold that one. 
Peugeot MTB rode to campus for years
(Long period with no bike at all, another dumb move).

2006 Trek Solo (1x8 or 9, nice bike)
Fisher Rig
Trek Solo S
*Giant Rincon
Giant XTC Team
*Soma Analog
*Moots Rigormootis
*Farley 6
*Cannondale Hooligan
*Cannonade Fat CAAD with OLAF
* = still own. No full suspension yet.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

1991 GT Timberline
1992 Parkpre 2.0
1993 Barracuda A2R
1994 ProFlex 854
1996 Cannondale SuperV 2000
1997 Scott DH
1998 Schwinn 4-banger
1999 Marin Wolf Ridge
2002 Kona Stinky
2005 Cannondale Gemini
2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29
2014 Giant Defy Advanced


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 27, 2016)

My first bikes were from so many years ago I forget their names... had hand-me-downs from family, and tried a bmx once, didnt like that. 

Raleigh (forget any other name of it) - when I was a kid. Rode this until the tires got bald. Just got rid of it actually, to a good cause. That bike had many memories.

Reebok Switchback was my first decent upgrade after that - loved it, but realized after time it wasn't a good fit for me, and I upgraded from this.

Kona Mahuna - what I currently ride. I just bought it this year and I'm in love with how much easier it is to ride with a nicely made bicycle. Still can't get over it or believe it. It's really my first entry level mountain bike. Love it. Haven't rode it enough this year, but I'm trying to! I take it everywhere! <3


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Huffy desperado broke the frame by age 7 
Huffy Lightning BMX 
Schwinn predator black shadow 
Schwin Mtb circa 1987 
2010 Jamis XCT1 
2014 intense Tracer 275 (current ) 
2014 trek Madone 2.1 (current) 
2015 NS Bikes Eccentric (current) 
S+1 , bmx cruiser or CX bike


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Used Schwinn Sting Ray, it was probably at least 10 years old, older than me, anyway. 

1978ish JC Penny's 10 Speed. 

1980 Schwinn Le Tour

Late 80's mountain bike. Stolen from me quickly. Didn't get to ride it much. 

1986 Miyata 301 road bike.

Walmart Next Mountain bike (gave it to someone who needed a bike)

2008 cannondale synapse

2010 trek 7200 hybrid.

2002 Gary Fisher sugar 1. Used. Should have kept it. 

2012 Pinarello QuAttro

2013 CAADX

2015 surly Krampus SS


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

80's BMX's
1992 Warehouse (like Walmart) 10-speed "mountain bike"
1994 Marin Palisades Trail
1993 Marin Rocky Ridge (bought second hand at the start of '95)
1997 Diamondback something (alloy hardtail, black and yellow frame)
1998 Santa Cruz Heckler
1999 Giant Mosh Pro-XL
1999 Kona Kula (I think) full XTR, bought second hand in 01
2006 DMR Trailstar
2007 Kona Coilair (built up with the DMR parts, hated it!)
2005 Turner 5spot (bought second hand in 2008, loved it!)
2010 Turner 5spot DW
2015 Knolly Warden


----------



## Emax (Dec 4, 2005)

Going back to childhood:

1. Romet kid bike
2. Escorte foldable
3. 1992 Huffy Timberline MTB
4. 1994 Schwinn S95.4
5. 1999 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Team (still own)
6. 2001-2003 Titus Loco-Moto (still own)
7. 2003 Ventana Pantera (still own)
8. 2006 Titus Moto-Lite (still own)
9. 2006 Pedal Force HT(still own)
10.2006 Yeti 575 (still own)

Also Marin Highway one from 1990's (still own), suffice to say too many bikes, but at least can't say that I can't ride b/c the bike is broke.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Beyond the random BMX bikes as a kid, my first bikes were a Low level MTB and a junk yard salvage 10 speed that really started to get my interest in biking. Had them during the ages of 11-13. Then I moved on the the 'real' bikes. Forget the exact models on some.


1992 Specialized Hardrock
1993 Dyno BMX
1995 Mongoose Rockadile
1999 Kona Lava Dome
2004 Giant VT3
2006 Cannondale F500
?Early 90's Gary Fisher that I turned into a commuter 
2005 Specialized Epic 
2007 Specialized Allez
?(2000) Kona Steel Kahuna that I turned into a single speed
? Old Raleigh 10 speed that I turned into a commuter briefly
2009 Kona Jake (commuter)
2011 Scott CX Team
2010 YETI ASR
2009 Jamis Dragon Pro (won, kept)
2010 Specialized Epic (won, sold immediately to a junior I raced with)
2011 Argon 18 Krypton
2012 Niner EMD
?2009 Misfit Psycles singlespeed
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper HT
2012 Scott Scale Pro
*2013 Salas Mukluk 3
2014 Random Townie bike
2014 Scott Spark 700 premium
2014 Scott Scale 720
*2014 Ridley X-fire
2014 Scott Spark 900sl
*2015 Dengfu 27.5 FS

* Current bikes
- Biggest regret is selling my Scott Spark 700
- Favorite bike, likely the Scott CX Team. Rode the snot out of that bad boy. But went disk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm, this is an interesting thread. Folks should say how the bike left their possession, there's a lot of stories there.

- Some big box kiddie bike:







- Some kind of huffy BMX, broke head tube junction ghost riding it off a 15ft cliff. Dad re-welded it. Broke again. 
- Some 10sp big box bike of indeterminate brand, given to brother in law as college bike
- Yakota Toulumne, stolen outside the bowling alley (idiot doesn't lock it)
- 1995 Klein Rascal, custom build with Deore LX, White Bros custom wheels. Stolen outside of Chem building in college (idiot brings their nice MTB to college)
- Some specialized Hardrock, traded buddy for paying his utility bill. Other buddy rode it to bars, and "hid it really well". But it was gone. 
- 2001 Specialized Stump Jumper FSR XC Comp, sold Ebay
​- Took a long break from MTB here due to injury and work
- *2011 Yeti ASR5C
- *2012 Pivot Firebird
- *2013 Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro
- *2014 Felt F5X
- *2009 SE Bikes Filth Flyer (as a townie)

* Current bikes


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Eek!! Haven't ridden that many bikes - but, here we go.
1st Bike - HMX 600, frame cracked (top tube near headset)... got a guy in street to weld it back together... went again after a month (age 7-10)...

Diamond Back Sorrento was next bike (aged 27). Bought for commuting. Sat in shed from 31-40. Gave to Father-in-law for parts (after getting next bike).

Age 40, I got a KHS Winslow 29er. Got hooked on mtb-ing. Sold to a colleague just getting into sport (after I got next bike...)

14' Kona Process 134, age 41.5... still got it. Ride it more out of town i.e. real gnarly stuff.

12' Transition Bandit 29er... my home trails go to bike and race day companion. If it were a little shorter in the rear and had a little lower standover, I'd sell the Kona. 

Looks like I need to buy some more bikes 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## duneracer (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure I can remember them all, here goes...

Huffy BMX
Department store MTB (Huffy?)
Redline BMX 
GT Dyno Freestyle / Ramp Bike
2001 Walmart Mongoose MTB (college bike)
2009 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite
2010 Specialized Stumpjumber FSR Pro
2010 Surly Pugsley
2012 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon 29er
2012 907 Fatbike (custom build)
2016 Specialized Fatboy Expert Carbon
2016 Specialized 6Fattie Expert Carbon

I'm sure there were many others early on but cannot remember for sure.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll play! Fun trying to remember them all.


Road and touring
1973 Volkcycle 
1979 Miyata 310
1980 Rodriguez
1981 Mercian
1983 Specialized Expedition
1993 Specialized Allez lugged carbon
2006 Giant FCR 3
2008 Surly LHT

Mountain
1981 Stumpjumper
1983 Ross Mt. Whitney
1984 Stumpjumper
1986 Stumpjumper Sport
1988 Ibis Avion
1993 Diamondback Apex
1994 Canondale M500
1999 Raleigh M80
2009 Fatback 
2014 Salsa Mukluk 2


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

1985 Huffy Sigma
1996 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 26er Mango
2002 Allez Carbon
2003 Cannondale Gemini
2005 Cannondale Chase
2008 Cannondale F3 Singlespeed
2009 Cannondale Rize
2010 Stumpjumper Comp 29er hardtail
2011 Stumpjumper S-Works 26er
2012 GT Fury
2012 Specialized Status II
2012 Nomad
2012 Specialized Allez
2013 Tallboy LTC
2013 Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er
2013 S-Works Enduro 26er
2014 Enduro Expert 29er
2014 Marin Attack Trail CXT-9
2014 Santa Cruz Bronson C
2014 Epic Expert World Cup
2015 Pivot Mach 6
2015 Bronson CC XO1
2015 Specialized Fatboy
2015 Specialized 6Fattie Comp Carbon
2016 Santa Cruz Hightower CC XO1

Moved to Colorado in 2003 and found Mojo Wheels in 2010. They let me ride a bike for 3 or so months at a time and return it mildly scuffed and trade it in for the newest great bike sometimes straight across, sometimes for a fee/upgrade charge and they would sell the old one. I would ride away on the newest great bike. Moved to Yellowstone in November 2015 and other than my Hightower I got when I was back in Denver for Spring Break, I don't see the trend continuing.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of bikes. And wow you know the model of your first huffy.


----------



## mr_wrong27 (Jul 16, 2016)

1. Yellow Walmart Huffy (with training wheels and rescue heros helmet) 15"
2. Triax PK7 (this bike was the bee's knees, and then it got recalled for shattering frames. still pissed.)
3. Walmart Next Mako (all chrome, rusted quickly. it sucked.)
4. 1996 Cannondale H200
5. 2002 Fuji Sunfire
6. Giant Talon 1, 27.5


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

1. Age 12: English racer (Raleight?) 3-speed for Christmas. That bike got serious use riding around the Air Force bases where my father was stationed. Best Christmas present ever. It sparked an interest in cycling that is still going strong over 50 years later. 
2. Age 19: Old school Motobecane bought new at Freewheelin' Bike Shop (RIP Frank Cook). That bike was solid for many, many years and miles. I didn't have a car on a regular basis until my late 20s; bike was my main transport. 
3. Age 36: Rockhopper (early model). Didn't really get any off-road use; there were no trails close by. Bought when my ex's grad school loan check finally arrived. At some point in there I bought my first helmet. 
4) The clock ticks on - Proflex 856 
5) Clock still ticking on: Sweet Juliana Softtail (suspension seatpost). Love that bike and it's still in regular use by my stepdaughter.
6) Titus Racer X - built up from a used frame. Such a sweet bike! Pre disc brakes, though. Sold it when the 29er bug hit. 
7) early Gary Fisher full suspension 29er. Bought used from a rental fleet. It died at Big Bend Ranch State Park when the chain stay snapped.
8)Motobecane Ti Fly Team. Awesome bike and now my daily driver in the city. 
9) Salsa Spearfish: Built up from a new frame with parts bought off MTBR classifieds!


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't remember them all but I'll try.

1)Boys BMX Bike - Black

2) 87 Columbia Clipper - Brown
(I actually miss this bike, it was a tank! Probably why I want to get a Fat Bike now)

3) 3spd Adult Sears Trike (I mowed a little old lady's lawn for a summer to aquire it. If you've never rode one, I highly recommend it.)

4) Columbia 10spd Road Bike.

5) Mountain bike I bought from Sears around 1997.

6) 1999 GT Aggressor (stolen... to this day it was my favorite Mountain Bike) 

7) Think of crappiest Diamondback full suspension bike Walmart sold in the early 2000s. (Glad I only paid $20 at a pawn shop, traded it 3 months later for Giant Sedona SE).

8) 1995 Giant Sedona SE (soon to be retired)

9) 2016 Huffy Torch 3.0 ( $17 after free gift cards, its an experiment while I save up for a Wyatt Driftless 2.0).

Theres a few more in there as well. There was a local trading post in my neighborhood where I grew up. I'd fix them up, sell them and then go back with one fixed up bike and trade it for two or three more clunkers. 



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Huffy Sledgehammer 1992
Iron Horse MT50
Iron Horse AT150
Gary Fisher Wahoo
Specialized rockhopper comp 2006
Giant FCR3
Giant Escape RX composite 2013
Giant Talon 2
Giant XTC3 advanced 2016

The above bikes are from years 1992-2016 (today)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys... let's keep this thread alive ~BUMP


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

1968 - current

Police auction bike from my grandfather, red Schwinn with ram-horn handlebars, banana seat around 3rd -4th grade.

Schwinn Cotton Picker Krate bike middle school days for me

Viscount 10 speed, aerospace aluminum- 1976 First bike I bought with my own savings; $190 or so.

Specialized HardRock 1991

2001 Kona Nunu 

2017 Marin Pine One ( I have these last three now )


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

70's Purple Schwinn SS/banana seat
Late 70/s early 80's Huffy bmx bike
Mid 80's Laser BMX bike
1999 Specialized Rockhopper
1996 Cannondale F500
2014 Motobecane something or another
2015 Specialized Rockhopper
2017 Specialized Stumpjumber 6fattie


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Easy enough for me. When I bought my first mtb, I had not ridden a bicycle in over 25 years.

Late 70s: Huffy(?) with banana seat
Early 80s: Schwinn 12(?) speed road bike
2012: 2012 Trek Cobia
2016: 2015/16 Trek 7.5 FX
2017: 2016 Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy(frame)


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Really?! I've never posted in this thread?
Honestly, I don't know what bike this is. 1974








Huffy! 1979







^^^I abused it and broke it, so my parents refused to buy me another bike, so we built junk bikes out of the trash. Largely undocumented, but I know I have a picture somewhere of one version.

Parents finally relented when I was 10 and I got a "Competition Certified" Huffy Pro-Thunder in chrome! 1983-ish.







^^^Of course I broke the wheels, the fork, the handlebar stem, the handlebars, and the crank, so this is the result. It actually lasted a long time after that. ~1988 I gave it to a neighbor kid and he painted it all silver, including the tires.

Before college I trash-picked a Schwinn Traveler 10-speed, and then a Panasonic 10-speed. I will have to dig for those pics

May 9, 1990 - First "real" MTB: Specialized Rock Hopper Sport







I realize you can't see the bike. It was teal/turquoise.

Then I went about building my metal-matrix composite "dream bike": Univega Boralyn 1993







Oops.

They replaced it with a Boralite 1994







Oops.

Specialized StumpJumper M2 to replace the Boracrap 1996








Got a deal! Will never get rid of this bike. Cannondale MT1000. 1997







aka "Divorce Horse", aka "Marriage Accelerator"

Eventually the chainstay broke on the M2, but Big S warranted the frame!
Replaced with SJ M4 2002-ish?














Thought I'd try front susp. and disc brakes. SJ M4 2004-ish.







This was really a good bike, but the fork was a headache.

Back to basics, and my first 29er (Niner MCR9). 2007








It was a little loud in orange so...








Thought I'd try suspension again (Iron Horse Hollowpoint Mk III?). 2008







Still got it! My wife actually has it.

My style was really taxing the MCR, so got a Canfield Nimble 9. 2011








It broke, so Chris Canfield sent me a new frame (I paid the upcharge for the chrome - harkening back to the old Huffy Pro-Thunder). 2013







My #1!

Merry Christmas from my wife (she hid it in her car! - it barely fit in her car!). 29er Genesis Cruiser. It's heavy, but at least it's cheap. 2013








Then the fatbike bug bit me. 2014 Motobecane Sturgis Bullet. This is a really fun bike!













It has recently been disguised as a 29+.

-F


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a Schwinn Lemon Peeler. Junked the springer fork jumping it all the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccartney7499 (Jul 18, 2004)

Huffy Stone Mountain (gave away to friend)
Pacific something or other (21 speed/rigid) gave away to friend
1994 Raleigh MT400 (brother claimed after I joined the Navy and moved away)
1994 Marin Zig Zag Trail (actually a loaner from bike shop for race season, loved that bike)
1997 KHS Team (gave away to a friend so we could ride together)
90's KHS road bike (got frustrated after multiple flat tires, and threw in the dumpter at my apartment Karate Kid style. Never ridden a true road bike since)
1999 Gary Fisher ProCaliber (stripped frame to put parts on Yeti)
1999 Yeti ARC (still have, turned into single speed)
2002 Giant NRS 1 (sold to buy Cdale Super V)
2002 Cannondale F3000 (still have frame)
1999 Cannondale Super V 2000 (still have frame)
1997 Parkpre 925 (still riding, turned into pseudo CX bike)
Airborne Goblin EVO (29" version) still have frame
Motobecane FB5 (cracked frame)
Niner Jet 9 (still riding, parts came from Airborne Goblin EVO)


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I was born in 1965 - so my memory maybe a little hazy - but here is what I am saying my list looks like:

- a red tricycle, likely from the 50's
- a blue CCM Swinger with coaster brakes (likely 20 wheels)
- a yellow and black CCM muarader
- a brown Norco squire (10 speed - my dad made me get fenders for it)
- a sekine 10 speed (it was stolen from a g/f hosue)
- ???
- a crappy "huffy" mtn style bike purchased from a catalogue style storre here in canda. that I had lots of issues with
- a renegade mtn bike (~$300 purchased in 1988)
- then in 1995 I purchased a raliegh deore LX mtn bike (it was almost $1,000 back then), bike had a front shock (RS Quad something or other)
- 2002 I purchased a Schwinn moab 2
- 2013 purchase a rocky mtn altitude
- 2014 finally purchased a commuter (giant fastroad)
- 2015 purchased a terk Farley 5 fatbike
- 2016 purchased a rocky mtn thunderbolt
- 2017 purchased a rocky mtn blizzard -50

I would not mid getting a road bike; however, the wife would likely put her foot down and I'd be pressed for storage of an additional rig


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes it's tough to remember back when I was a young lad.
I know I had something with training wheels and that got taken off at around age 5-6.
Beautiful one-speed BMX Blue and Yellow Bike in 1983, stolen when I forgot to lock it.
10-speed that I had from around 18 yrs old to 25, road bike, got rid of it when I moved into a different rental home.
No bikes between 1996 and 2010 (I know it's absolute blasphemy). Did hiking and bodyboarding instead.

2010-2015 Pacific Mountain Hunter 26" $180 Cheap Full Suspension, 50 lbs not sure 
aluminum or steel frame, disk front (that never worked because I installed it backwards), v-brake rear (that actually worked OK), 3x8 speed cassette which was a pleasant surprise. Worked fine for light trails. Rusted out and finally thrown in garbage.

2015-2016 Pacific Rook Men's 26" hardtail $125, v-brakes, twist shifters, 3x6 speed, steel frame. COMPLETE POS. Not a real mountain bike. Positive reviews on Amazon obviously didn't take it offroad. This was back (just) before before I became addicted to mountain biking and knew what I wanted in a bike. This bike started falling apart 3 weeks after riding it. It finished falling apart in 5 months. Good riddance.

April-August 2016 $150 Kent 27.5" RCT hardtail, yes still in the bargain range but this bike could actually do light/moderate trails, if you can believe that. Dual disk brakes, relatively heavy 42 lb aluminum frame, 3x7 freewheel drivetrain, I'm guessing 60mm fork because it did nothing for the bumps. Derailleur broke, frame cracked, garbage bin.

August 2016-present $270 26" Merax Finiss 33 lb aluminum frame, 80mm lockout fork, dual disk brakes, 3x7 freewheel drivetrain. Fit and finish very good for price range. Upgraded brakes to hydraulic. This bike can now tear up light trails and do intermediate ones OK. But I missed the 27.5" size and so when the rear axle broke on this 26", and I was waiting for a replacement...

April 2017-present $517 SE Bikes 1.0 Big Mountain 27.5" 31 lb aluminum hardtail frame, 100 mm fork, Tektro hydraulic brakes, 3x8 cassette drivetrain. EXACTLY what I wanted/needed in an XC bike. And it only took a year to figure that out lol. No upgrades needed (besides the front tire, which doesn't count, right?)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Update:??

Age:

5 = blue bike :braaappp:
7 = HMX 600
25 = Diamondback Sorrento, 26"
41 = KHS Winslow, 29er
42 = Kona Process 134, 650b
43 = Transition Bandit, 29"
44 = Nukeproof Scout 290 (current)
44 = Giant Reign 2, 650b (current)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

1995: '95 GT Tequesta
1996: '96 Trek Y-11
1999: '99 Trek 8900 Build with a SID and XTR. 
2017: '17 Trek Fuel EX 9
2018: '18 Trek ProCal AL 8 or 9.7


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

1992 (?) Bridgestone MB4
2008 Trek 4300
2009 Gary Fisher (something)
2010 Specialized FSR XC
2011 Trek Sawyer (left it in Greece at my mother's house...never got around to getting it back)
Cannondale Synapse 
Cannondale Bad Boy
2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 26
2011 Specialized Enduro Comp
2012 Niner One Nine Single Speed
2012 (?) Surley Pugsley
2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29
2013 Niner Air Nine
2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 20
2013 Specialized Crux Carbon
2013 Salsa Beargrease XX1 (Still have it)
2013 Lynsky MT29 (frame, many iterations and still own it)
2013 Van Dessel Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
2014 Salsa El Mariachi Ti (frame, many iterations and still own it)
2015 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC 650 B Fattie comp. 
2017 Willier-Tiestina Jaroon + (just got it)

My tastes have changed. I'm more of a gravel rider now. Hardly ever ride trails. 

Favorite bike?

Salsa Beargrease XX1. Light (a 23 pound fatbike), versitile, and good-looking.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This thread again! I looked at this about 6 years ago and could not be bothered to try and remember, but then realized my list is short, even tho I've been riding well over 50 years...

Early 60s: Hercules steel thing with rod brakes handed down from my elder brother. First 2 wheeler I ever rode and the only bike I rode in my childhood. It had many incarnations and rebuilds over the years, and eventually wound up as a very orange thing. Used to jump this thing and ride it everywhere off road. Single speed tho.

70s: Full-on motorcycle and Sex an' Drugs an' Rock 'n Roll obsessions kicked in... push bikes took a bike seat.

80s: Marriage overshadowed most things, and concert touring to support a burgeoning family took over as prime mover. Until... some time in the mid 80s my stepson decided he needed a mountain bike for his birthday. I got him a Motobecane thing that was a kind of MTB, and took it out one day to try it...

1987 (?) Bought my first 'real' MTB: D'back Ascent EX (gave to friend)

1989 Mail order Supergo Gary Fisher knock off with OS ally tubes from the US (Don't remember what happened to this one)

1989 Bontrager OR frame bought on tour in the US and built up gradually with top shelf stuff. (Rode this all thru the 90s and still have this in the garage)

1993 Orange Vitamin T full Titanium bike built up with the best components money could buy at the time. (This was taken from me by the UK Authorities when I was forced to declare bankruptcy in the late 90s. I still have a fanciful picture of my Tax man riding this thing around the Moors)

Late 90s/early 2000's A few borrowed beaters to keep the legs moving.

2003 Trek 4500 store bought complete. (Rode for about 8 years and gave it to the local bike charity here a couple of years ago.)

2009 Stumpy HT store bought while out on tour. (Sold after a year when I discovered FS)

2010 Salsa El Kaboing FS. Bought frame and built this up with the goal of spending $2500 and to have it weight 25lbs. Only just missed this goal! (Still ride this one sometimes, and it is as good as ever)

2011 Cannondale Rize 2 Carbon. (Still ride this one sometimes too, and is also as good as ever.)

2016 Bought a used 2015 Stumpy Evo Carbon 27.5. Now my main bike. Made quite a few changes to it, and it is all I could ever need from a bike for the riding I do. At 62 years old, this could be the last bike I ever want or need, unless of course I chuck it off a cliffside one day here. lord knows there are plenty of those up the road!

As you might see, I like to ride my stuff for a while and take the time to make the machine suit me and my style of riding.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is all the mountain bikes I ever owned since 1993

Huffy Sledgehammer
Iron Horse M50
Iron Horse AT150
Gary Fisher Wahoo
Specialized Rockhopper Comp
Giant Talon 2
Giant XTC 3

The XTC3 is my current ride (and the best bike I ever owned. Looking back at my list, they were all hardtails.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Some of these were bought as flips and only ridden a couple of times. 9 of these are still in the stable

In order:
1969 red and white 20" 2-wheeler hand-me-down from parents' friends
1975 All-Pro banana seat sting ray from K-Mart. Orange with black racing stripes.
1979 Schwinn Deluxe Varsity
1975 Schwinn Sprint
1966 Ganna road bike with Campy Valentino derailleurs
1984 Miyata road bike
1962 Schwinn Typhoon
1986 GT Timberline
1985 Ross Mt Hood
1955 Schwinn Hornet
1988 Bridgestone MB-1
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
1990 Bridgestone MB-1
1993 Paramout Team 
1997 Moots YBB SL 
1988 Univega Alpina Pro
1984 Schwinn High Sierra
1986 Schwinn High Sierra 
1986 Jamis Dakota
1987 Yokota Yosemite
2003 Raleigh Grand Prix 
2005 Giant Trance 1
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
2011 FELT New Belgium Brewing Fat Tire Cruiser 
2008 FELT Nine Comp 
2013 Niner Jet 9 
2015 Niner Jet 9
2013 Niner Air 9 RDO 
2015 Nashbar Fat Bike


----------



## MrSocko (Oct 22, 2005)

1) 80's Schwinn bmx, not sure on model
2) SE Racing PK ripper ( stolen )
3) SE Racing PK ripper ( black and gold )
4) ELF 24' cruiser ( wish I still had it )
5) GT Tequesta
7) GT Ricochet
8) GT Zaskar
9) TREK 9800 carbon
10) GT Zaskar team edition
11) Santa Cruz superlight
12) Specialized sworks enduro
13) Specialized m2 hardtail
14) Santa Cruz superlight
15) Giant XTC
16) Giant trance carbon
17) 24" redline BMX
18) Pivot Mach 6
19) Giant fastroad carbon ( roadie )


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1) 70's department store (Gem) road bike with 24" wheels
2) 80's Saint Tropez Olimpia (BMX)
3) 70's Schwinn Cruiser, tons of chrome, white sidewalls and chromed Arraya wheels.
*** Dirt Bike Era ***
4) 90's Schwinn Sidewinder
5) GT Outpost Trail
6) Specialized Hardrock
7) Jamis Dakar
8) Nashbar Access
9) Gary Fisher Kaitai
10) Giant VT
11) Orbea Volata (road)
12) Kona Unit (26")
13) Cannondale Gemini
14) Giant NRS
15) KHS Mod 4 (road) 
16) Giant Reign
17) Giant Talon
18) Growler Mr. Big Stuff

Current rides are the KHS roadie and the Growler fat.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Good Lord. This thread is like an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting. I'm just glad to see I'm not the only one with a mountain bike problem.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

To the best of my compromised memory -

Current bikes:
2016 Trek FEX 9.8
2017 Salsa Fargo gx
1997 Univega Trail Sport (2) for visiting grandkids

Former bikes:
2009 Surly LHT
2014 Salsa Mukluk
2010 Fatback
2007 Giant OCR 3
2002 Raleigh M50
90s Spec Allez carbon 
Late 80s Diamondback Apex
Early 90s Ibis Avion
Mid 80s Stumpy Sport
1983 Spec Expedition
1980 Rodriguez tourer
1982 Mercian British racer
1982 Ross Mt. Whitney mtb
1981 Stumpjumper
1979 Miyata 510
1973 Volkcycle


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Autocycle said:


> My list (I am sure I am missing some)
> Banana seat girls bike with a cracked frame (Big thanks to my folks for making me the coolest
> boy on the block :-( )
> Early 1980 Panda BMX
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Used 1960s Schwinn Sting Ray purchased around 1976 in blue. 

1978 JC Pennies or Sears lemon yellow 10 speed. Child sized. 

1980 Steel Schwinn Le Tour made in Chicago. 

1988 steel Mountain Bike. Stolen soon after. 

2008 Next Mountain bike. Later gave it away. 

2008 Cannondale Synapse Carbon

1986 Steel 320 Miyata. Bought for 20 dollars. Sold soon after. Perfect condition with new cable covers, etc. 

2010 Trek hybrid. Bought used and never really rode it. Gave away recently to someone who needed it. 

2012 Pinarello Quattro

2002 Gary Fisher Sugar 1; sold a few months later. Nice bike. 

2013 Cannondale CAADX 

2002 Zurich Le Monde 

2015 Surly Krampus


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Raleigh Chopper
Raleigh Mirage
Offroad Comp
Specialized Rockhopper Comp 
Specialized FSR 
Giant Boulder
Scott Speedster S20
Giant Talon 2


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

In descending order of ownership.

2004 Trek 3700 - 1st MTB
1998 Trek 8000
2006 Giant VTOne - This is still my #1 bike
2012 Rockhopper 29er


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

some 20" kids bike I had.... took it apart and my parents didnt get me another till highschool
sears 26" 10 speed..... broke in half riding down stairs
jc penny 26" 10 speed- pretty much trashed it
1990ish huffy24" MTB- hit by car
1990 ish murray 24" MTB- rode for several years and traded it and some cash for my next bike
93ish roadmaster 26" MTB- it was a tank... hated it and gave it to my dad
93 diamondback outlook-traded in on next bike
93 cannondale m400-sold
some random 27" road bike I dont remember- dont remember what happened to it
96 raleigh M-80- stolen
unkown year haro vector-sold
2012 genesis V2100-sold.... didnt like it
95ish magna hijinx 24" MTB-sold
97 rockhopper- still have
murry baja 26" MTB-sold
1972 schwinn varsity- frame and wheel bent, scrapped
88 miyata city runner-used for parts for next bike
86 schwinn sierra- sold, frame was too big
1991 raleigh tangent-sold
1990 rockhopper-sold
2013 GT aggressor- still have and riding everyday in commuter mode


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

2007 Merida Matts 60D - Started me on my journey of riding and seeking improvements through upgrades and tweaks!








2011 Scott Voltage FR30 - Went overboard with this, longer dropouts, angled headset, custom linkages for extra travel. Flexy as a noodle rear end and cracked in multiple places.








2013 Giant Glory 1 - Plough machine that was approximately 10000x better for DH than the FR30. It was fun whilst shuttles were available, then they stopped.. 








2013 Corratec Opiate FX - Decided on an AM bike to replace the Glory. It did me well for a few years and by the time it was stolen there was almost nothing factory left on the thing. Great bike, took a hiding!








2017 Pivot Firebird XT/XTR - Near perfection! Mixes my love of DH with the ability to do weekends of climbs and descents. It's had a few little tweaks from factory and I finally have my dream bike.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

SeaBass_ said:


> Some orange banana seat bike
> Schwinn Stingray
> Ross Apollo 5 speed (Which i made into a chopper by cutting the forks off another apollo and hammering them on)
> A multitude of Frankenbikes constructed from castoffs I pilfered from the local dump.
> ...


And since:
Niner SIR9 SS
Gary Fisher Sugar 3 69er
Trek Top Fuel 69er
Canfield Nimble 9 SS
Salsa Mukluk 3
Borealis Yampa
Surly Ice Cream Truck

Current Quiver:
Rocky Mountain Blizzard
Jones Plus SS
92 Cannondale Beast of the East


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

First bike I remember:
Next PowerClimber (awful bike)
First Real MTB: 2010 Cannondale F9 (I sold the Next)
First Road bike: 1994 Cannondale R300
Then I got a 2013 Trek Cobia when I began to ride singletrack
Schwinn Sidewinder as a beater bike.
I got a 2015 Raleigh Misceo so I could ride dirt roads in my area. 
Trek 3700 (handed down from my dad, when he got a new bike)
I sold the F9 and Schwinn to buy a Trek Crossrip Elite (to mix Road and Gravel- retiring the Canondale R300 as well)
2012 Trek X-Cal (another bike handed down from my dad).
And then in 2016, I sold the Cobia, XCal, Raleigh, and 3700 and bought a 2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct. 
I upgraded the heck out of my Cobia, and I really wish I saved my money rather than spending it on upgrades and multiple bikes. Now with college on the horizon, I understand how having one very nice bike and saving money instead of upgrading is a lot more fun than having multiple and spending all my $$ on upgrades.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

I've had bikes on my mind a lot since a kid, but I guess I've had more restraint than most people in this thread. I was raised thinking we were poor when I was a kid, though my family was actually middle class, and I have had thrifty use-something-up-before-replacing habits since then. Also, though I wanted to be a pro cyclist for a long time (but I only raced a handful of times in college due to not having a budget for it), my main competitive sport since high school has been running. In addition to seven bikes that I've had, I'll list several of the bikes that I daydreamed about, but never owned.

Early 1970s red 16"-wheeled kids bike - On my first ride down the street after learning how to balance on the bike, I either didn't know how to use the coaster brakes, or they didn't work, because I rode the bike down a boat ramp into the water.

Mid-'70s department store kid's bike imitating a motocross bike with double crown rigid fork, long motorcycle-like seat, and rear swingarm suspension with a coil spring. I rode this for hours everywhere, every day after school when I was elementary school age. I knew it sucked, but because of the novelty of the rear suspension, everyone wanted to ride it. Early on, my dream bike was a banana-seated Schwinn Stingray. Then it was a nickel-plated Mongoose BMX bike. It seemed like every boy at school had a Moongoose or Diamondback BMX bike. The kid next door had a trick 14 lb Diamondback. I was jealous of their freewheels and hand brakes vs. my coaster brake. This is still my only experience with rear suspension on a bike.

1969-1970(?) Steyr Clubman, lugged steel, 10 speed drop bar road bike with plastic Simplex derailleurs, wingnuts on the axles, centerpull brakes. Steyr was the name that Puch used for their lower end line of bikes. This bike was in the garage gathering cobwebs since I was a kid, and supposedly belonged to an uncle. It was on my mind a lot as a kid, but it was too big for me until junior high. I fixed it up, polished the rust off the steel rear rim (with textured brake tracks) and spokes (front had double butted stainless spokes and an aluminum rim), and that became my first road bike as well as high school commute bike. It might have been ancient, but it was an excellent riding and handling bike with wide 1-1/4" tires. It was better handling and more fun than my later road bikes despite being much older. I ended up destroying the bike, bending the frame and fork, when I crashed due to the old chain skipping over the freewheel sprockets when I got out of the saddle to accelerate. The bike had toe clips and straps on rattrap pedals. I remember doing 30 mile rides on it in junior high by myself or with my younger brother. With a lot of riding, the pedals cut a slot into the rubber and foam soles of my shoes and were painful to use on those longer rides as a result. Here are some photos of Clubman pulled from an internet search that was the exact same green color/graphics as mine, though mine didn't have fenders. Pretty.















1983-4(?) Miyata 912, black lugged steel road race bike with "M" cutouts in the lugs. This had Shimano 600 parts, a Selle Italia Turbo saddle, non-aero brake levers, uniglide 6 speed freewheel, still friction shifters at this point. The frame was too big for me at 60 cm because, for some dumb reason, I/my parents thought I'd still be growing as a freshman or sophmore in high school. I was probably 5'9" then, and I'm 5'9.5" now. The reach was a bit much, and the flutes in the seatpost not coming all the way out of the frame was not cool. My 22" frame Clubman was a much better fit. I got my first cycling shoes, wooden-soled Duegis, and my first helmet, a Bell V1-Pro, when I had this bike. After I had it for about two years, the Miyata was stolen out of the garage, along with my younger brother's red Trek 760.

1987 Trek 1500. This was an investment cast lugged plug and glued aluminum bike where the lugs blend in invisibly with the tubes, a style that Trek stayed with for many years and later included carbon versions. It had a newer Shimano 600 (still pre-Ultegra) than the Miyata, the first iteration of index shifting at this group level. First the bike was yellow, then a warranty replacement was black with silver fade by the bottom bracket. This is my "current" road bike still, though I left it at my parent's house when I moved to AK in 1999 and have only ridden it maybe once or twice since then. It had the same frame as the Trek 2000, which had a great review in Bicycling magazine back in 1984, same magazine issue that had the 1984 Olympic blood doping scandal and also the introduction of the first Dura Ace group with index shifting. The Trek 2000 was my dream bike in 1984 - I guess I bought into the Buycycling hype. I ran Aerolite pedals on it through college, despite it being my only transportation and needing to ride it with non-bike shoes. I raced on it my freshman year. At some point in college over the summer, I was riding this 50 miles per day. The fork cracked at a dropout at some point, and I got a quick warranty replacement (interestingly with a Vitus fork). The frame later cracked at the right rear dropout, but the warranty replacement took 3-4 month, so that took me out of college bike racing and back to running. I put the standard pedals and toeclips/straps back on after the Aerolites wore out and fell apart on me. I also did a lot of gravel/trail rides on this in the late '80s, and '90s. The ~20 mm tires that I had on it most of the time meant constant pinch flats though.

Not my bike, but ~1990 nameplateless baby blue Asian rigid steel mountain bike with decent Shimano Deore parts owned by a college roommate. I rode this around enough to put it on this list. I'd ride it mostly on campus at UCLA, trying to ride difficult things with it: up and down really steep, rutted gullies, up stairways, like practicing trials riding. I also did some trail rides. It was a fun bike to ride.

1993 Stumpjumper FS hardtail, nice Tange Prestige TIG welded steel frame, with Specialized Future Shock air/oil fork (internals like the Rockshox Mag 21, I think, no negative spring, ~48 mm travel). Though this has been my main ride since I got it new in 1994, I always found it very poor handling on downhills. It came with a 13 cm stem that raised as high as it could be raised was still about 8 cm below the saddle, like a road race bike. It made for an OTB position on not very steep downhills, especially since my arms are not that long. It was much worse handling than my former roommate's mountain bike. About a decade after buying it, I put on a 9 cm riser quill stem, and that made downhills a lot better, but compromised the fit. I used it primarily as a commute bike since 1999. I used it with toeclips and straps until about 2000 when put SPDs on it. The toeclips and straps sucked, but the SPDs were not good for me either, because I was mostly using the tiny SPDs as flats for commuting. I finally put some decent flat pedals on them last month, 20+ years late. The fork finally started puking oil too, and with no rebuild parts available, I put on a 2000 RS Judy hydracoil that I got for almost free at the local bike co-op (along with changing the headset, stem, and brakes due to the threaded to threadless - canti to V-brake due to no cable hanger, etc). Unfortunately the longer fork has made the cockpit even shorter. The old thought to get the smallest frame possible for road bikes is not a good thing for mountain bikes. Or I need to find a 130 mm threadless stem to put back on it. The bike is fairly light at 26.4 lbs. I'll probably keep it forever because though it's kept in perfect condition and it's worth maybe $400 to me, it's probably not worth more than $150 to anyone else unless they are a vintage bike fan.









2015 Stumpjumper Elite M5 World Cup aluminum 29er hardtail in Large. I got this used last month. It's really high spec for an aluminum frame bike, coming with carbon Roval wheels, a huge selling point, as well as a Rockshox SID Brain fork. But the previous owner had swapped out the original drivetrain for an old 1x9 setup, which was light weight (XTR rear derailleur, 11-34 cassette), but had very limited gear range for a 1x drivetrain. After changes for fit and a completely new drivetrain (XT 1x11 and carbon SRAM XX1 cranks for the narrow 156 mm Q and a switch to my favored 170 length) and $1600 total spent after all the upgrades, it's 23.4 lbs, even with somewhat heavy tires. It's fast, fun, the large frame fits great, is comfortable, and handles great. If this bike wasn't used, I would have had a choice between a large and a medium. I compromised standover clearance and a tiny bit of weight with the large frame, but that is basically meaningless, as I have confirmed since I've had the bike. I'm convinced that it's better than a medium with a longer stem would have been for overall handling. The bike perfect for the cross country type trails that I ride.









Bikes I've daydreamed about have mostly been road bikes, and too numerous to list. My favorites have been red Ritcheys fillet brazed by the man himself and fitted fat road tires. I also really liked fillet brazed Landsharks and some of the one-off paintjobs that they had. I liked Bridgestones before they went out of bike business too, and still have a collection of their last 4 catalogs. My brother still has his MB-1.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Raleigh M55
Specialized Rockhopper 29er
Specialized Allez
Another Specialized Allez
Misfit diSSent
Custom Siren steel frame
Canfield Nimble 9 gen 2
Cannondale Synapse Carbon
Cannondale F29 Carbon
Cannondale CAADX carbon
Kona Big Unit
Kona Private Jake
Jamis Renegade Elite
DiamondBack Release 3 (as of tomorrow)

I think that's it.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Love that Clubman xcandrew - super classy


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

* Schwinn Stingray - 1970's
* Mongoose BMX - 1980's with Moto Mags! 
* Team Fugi Road Bike - 1980's
* Viner Road Bike - 1980's Campagnolo Components & Sew Ups
* Specialized Rockhopper - 1980's
* Trek 930 MTB - Early 1990's
* Trek 7000 MTB - 1995 (Still Own) Now a rigid singlespeed
* Giant Trance X2 - 2010 (Still Own) close to 7,000 restored to almost new
* Giant Flat Bar Road / Fitness Bike 2010
* Giant Defy Advanced 3 Road Bike 2011 (Still Own) Weight Weenie/Slammed 
* Specialized Stumpjumper EVO 29er HT 2011 (great climber but never decended well - Sold)
* Civillian Luditte 2012 29er Singlespeed (Still Own) Now 1x10, Carbon Wheels, Carbon Bar, Fox 120 Fork & Dropper Post. A Beast....Love it! 
* Santa Cruz Highball Carbon 2013 (Broke Frame, Replaced With 2015 Still Own)
* Giant Defy Advanced 1 Road Bike 2015 (Still Own) 
* Specialized Sequoia Elite 2017 Gravel Bike / Currently "most ridden" bike. 

I think that's it.....For now! 


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Raleigh 20" whodahellknowswhat
Mongoose BMX
Little John BMX
Raleigh Technium MTB
Miyata Team Issue road bike
Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
Kona Cinder Cone
Controltech Team Issue hardtail in SS
Giant Talon 2 27.5
Diamondback El Oso Grande


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Huffy kid's bike
Roadmaster kid's bike
2004 Specialized Rockhopper
2006 Cannondale Scalpel 1000
2008 Surly Crosscheck (custom build)
2009 Cannondale Caffeine F29er (custom build, WVU livery)
2011 Trek Madone 3.1
2011 Trek Allant
2012 Cannondale Scalpel 29er Carbon 1
2016 Cannondale Slate Ultegra
2016 Cannondale CAAD12 Ultegra

Not very imaginative, but I like 'em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Updating my list (mostly so I can remember what bikes I've had )

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth 
08 Ellsworth Moment
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe
10 Knolly Delirium
11 Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon 
12 Knolly Chilcotin 
12 Canfield Formula 1 Jedi
16 Knolly Warden Carbon
19 Chromag Wideangle
20 Evil The Following v3 (still have)
20 Kingdom Vendetta (still have)
21 Forbidden Dreadnought (still have)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 
10 Moots Vamoots CR (still have)
10 WIlier Triestina Cento1 (still have)
17 Pinarello Dogma F8 disc


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I should update my list as well, to remove walmart bikes and add newer bikes I have owned since my last post. 

MTB:
2010 Cannondale F9 (2010-2014)- ridden as a MTB for a year, then converted to a gravel bike
2013 Trek Cobia (2013-2015)- upgraded to a full 1x10 XT groupset with a Sid fork and Sun Ringle wheels
2013 Trek 3700 disc (2014-2015)- my dad's old bike that was my secondary beater bike for a couple summers
2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 (2016-2018)- my first full suspension, 1x11, XT drivetrain with Zee brakes and a 34 fork
2019 Rocky Mountain Instinct A50 BC (2019-2021)- upgraded to Shimano drivetrain, then was shortened to a 140mm bike this Spring before I sold it.
2021 Rocky Mountain Altitude A70 (2020- )- this bike is my dream build out of the box. 
2019 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -10 (2018-2019)
2019 Salsa Timberjack SLX (2019- ) - started out as a plus bike, then I swapped it to 29" wheels, then singlespeed, and now I am thinking of making it a 12 speed bike. 
2022 Rocky Mountain Element C50 (today - )- my first carbon fiber bike, I have a few things in mind for it but it's dialed out of the box. 

Road:
1994 Cannondale R300 (2012-2014)- was a free bike I found, with a cracked chainstay. I rode it for a few years until I outgrew it and then kept the frame as a wall ornament.
2015 Raleigh Misceo 3.0 (2014-2016)
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite (2015- )- this was my first new drop bar bike, and my first gravel bike. It's my most ridden bike and the one I've kept the longest, so I want to keep it forever. 
2022 Rocky Mountain Solo 30 (on order)- the Crossrip is old and tired, and it's time for a new gravel bike. I have a Warbird frame on order that I am hoping will arrive sometime this year, but in the meantime this should do the trick.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

4 years and 5 months later, and I've only added 4 to the list (one of which was an inadvertent omission in my original list). I am slowing down on purchases in my old age. Updating my list for future reference when I get even older. 
* current

1969 red and white 20" 2-wheeler hand-me-down from parents' friends
1975 All-Pro banana seat sting ray from K-Mart. Orange with black racing stripes.
1979 Schwinn Deluxe Varsity
1975 Schwinn Sprint
1966 Ganna road bike with Campy Valentino derailleurs
1984 Miyata road bike
1962 Schwinn Typhoon *
1986 GT Timberline
1985 Ross Mt Hood
1955 Schwinn Hornet
1988 Bridgestone MB-1
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
1990 Bridgestone MB-1
1993 Paramout Team *
1997 Moots YBB SL *
1988 Univega Alpina Pro
1984 Schwinn High Sierra
1986 Schwinn High Sierra
1986 Jamis Dakota
1987 Yokota Yosemite
1996 Marin Team *
2003 Raleigh Grand Prix *
2005 Giant Trance 1
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
2011 FELT New Belgium Brewing Fat Tire Cruiser *
2008 FELT Nine Comp *
2013 Niner Jet 9
2015 Niner Jet 9
2013 Niner Air 9 RDO *
2015 Nashbar Fat Bike 
2009 Moots Mooto-X *
2008 Jamis Dragon 29 *
2008 Moots Mooto-X *


----------

